#ubuntu-se 2010-11-04
<cHarNe2> IPconfig: dina åäö ser konstiga ut.
<ePax> öhmmm
<IPconfig> fins de kommando som startar conky varje g[ng daton startar
<larsemil> du kan ange vilka program som ska startas vid start
<larsemil> men jag tänker inte säga vad förens du fixar ditt tangentbord
<ePax> 0_o
<ePax> Och förrens du byter nick till *nix komando :D
<ePax> Då får du hjälp :D
<ePax> +m
<ePax> Typ ifconfig :D
 * ePax är uttråkad fast jag håller på och fixar 2 burkar samtidig :S
<antii> :(>
<ePax> antii, :P
<ePax> Vad gör du för kul? :D
<antii> Ser på laserturken, sj?
<ePax> wtf är det :D
<antii> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jrc4l46t0c ?
<ePax> haha
<antii> bäst
<ePax> Vi ska ta han... hans namn... fem namn... efteråt :D
<ePax> hahah
<ePax> Teh 5h1t :D
<Orfeous> hallojs!
<Philip5> tjena
<antii> ePax: Klippa hans toung!
<antii> ePax: :D
<Orfeous> funderade lite på rättigheterna på några av mina kataloger
<ePax> Thong? :D
<ePax> Hahah :D
<ePax> Det kanske är en Hon :D
<Orfeous> /var/www/media/bilder vill jag att man inte ska kunna titta i.. däremot vill jag att man ska kunna läsa i underkatalogerna i den mappen där det finns bilder.
<ePax> Orfeous, Och vad har du kommit fram til?
<Orfeous> jag får inte riktigt till det.
<Orfeous> de ska tittas på via en webläsare på nätet såklart
<Orfeous> ah, löste det just själv :D
<Orfeous> chmod +x var det enda som behövdes sen jag rensade katalogen på sina attributer
<Orfeous> hoooj
<ePax> ehm
<ePax> Är inte det att alla kan läsa
<ePax> Men men...
 * Haffe gör kaos med kanalen.
<antii> Haffe: haha
 * Haffe tar antiis efternamn.
<zChris> Mumma, lussekatter och zeunerts julmust ^^
<robin_> zChris: Zeuenerts var lite skum
<robin_> tyckte den smakade kaffe
<zChris> heh ja kanske det :)
<R2D21> koffine
<K350> R2D21: to watch moives?
<johans_shitfromh> hur får jag in itunes i min dator kör ubuntu.......är hyffsad nu inom linux men älskar det fett
<zChris> johans_shitfromh: Vad ska du ha itunes till?
<zChris> Är det bara för att kunna föra över låtar till en iPod så kan du testa rhytmbox först
<R2D21> K350, Sorry wrong window...
<K350> Ska inte perldoc komma med i perlinstallationen?
<larsemil> johans_shitfromh: itunes fungerar så vitt jag vet inte i linux
 * Nafallo startar om ubuntu-se.org
<larsemil> hmm
<larsemil> jag kommer inte in på ubuntu-se.org någo nsom vet om sidan är nere?
<Nafallo> larsemil: ar du serios, eller trollar du?
<larsemil> Nafallo: trolling!
<larsemil> lolling
 * Nafallo bara skakar pa huvudet och ler
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> jag är världens tröttaste. dottern vaalde att gå upp 03.30 i morse. så brde väl sova istället för att trollla
<Haffe> Du skaffade den, du får ta hand om den.
<Nafallo> saja. saker ar tillbaka
 * Nafallo loggar in
<Nafallo> iofs... folk ar inloggade, vilket borde betyda att det fungerar :-P
<larsemil> med glädje Haffe , men man får gärna vara trött ändå
<larsemil> Nafallo: dansar du mycket?
<Nafallo> larsemil: det hander
<Nafallo> nagon dag kommer jag uppgradera den dar vpsen till 10.04 och hoppas saker fortfarande fungerar.
<larsemil> Nafallo: vad dansar du?
<Nafallo> larsemil: till music
<Nafallo> s?c$?k?
<larsemil> Nafallo: INGEN SÄRSKILD GENRE DÅ
<Nafallo> inte direkt
<Haffe> larsemil: Det är dödstraff på att vara trött.
<Haffe> Det är dödsstraff på att vara sjuk.
<larsemil> Nafallo: och sry för caps
<larsemil> Haffe: oh jag är itne trött alls. pigg som en mört
<Nafallo> saja. alla servrar kollade att de ar up-to-date ;-)
<Nafallo> var bara tva som inte var :-)
<Nafallo> iofs bara libfreetype6, som ar relativt ny (kom idag)
<gorgo> wunder who peer is?
<kodein> det är en ond människa som återställer anslutningar.
<Nafallo> jag kanner peer
<kodein> peer gynt?
<Nafallo> nej
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> kodein, tror det med, kanske ska döpa mig till peer
<Nafallo> gorgo: redan registrerat nick, och det har nick protection.
<gorgo> Nafallo, antod att det skulle ha något sådant, hehe, har för mig jag testade på ett annat nät en gång :)
<edl> Kan man rippa en iso över två skivor och använda som install dvd eller skiter det sig ?
<R2D21> Inget bra tips på hur man enkelt kan kolla så man verkligen kör USB 2.0 på resp inkopplade enheter. Något grafiskt i stället för lsusb
<corespeedxxx> behöver tips på kommando för att snabbt avgöra charset på en fil
<cahoot> provat file <fil>?
<corespeedxxx> nee
<K350> Någon music identyfier för ubuntu/kubuntu?
<R2D21> !sova
<ubot2> Sova bör man, annars fortsätter man vara trött. Om man nu är trött. Då bör man sova.
<skenya> sova??? vad är det?
<skenya> Det har jag inte gjort på över 36 timmar nu.
<skenya> Börjar känna mig lite mosig.
<skenya> :P
<maxjezy> vad är PLE för licens?
<peppis> Någon som vet något kul spel?
<maxjezy> peppis, mega man
<maxjezy> megaman x
<Philip5> jahapp
<robin_> jojo
<Philip5> där ser man
<maxjezy> japp!
<Philip5> mr blender
<Philip5> så du är också vaken
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> har varit i studion ikväll efter jobbet
<maxjezy> planerna smids i hög takt
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-05
<casper__> Hej alla glada
<casper__> hepp
<casper__> https://www.flashback.org/p26631339#p26631339
<maxjezy> tjena!
<maxjezy> du som är trådstartaren eller?
<casper__> ne du
<casper__> jag använder ubuntu
<CharlieLima> Kan man få lite hjälp här tro?
<casper__> men kul om fler går in
<casper__> Med?
<CharlieLima> Ska installera Ubuntu på en ny dator parallellt med Windows.
<CharlieLima> alltså ha två OS installerade
<Terp> Suck, vad har jag gjort för att förtjäna detta...
<casper__> ja
<CharlieLima> Jag har två hårddiskar, en som jag har allt som jag har på Windows med och en som är helt tom
<CharlieLima> Tänkte lägga in Ubuntu på den andra då
<CharlieLima> När jag ska installera så står det att jag antingen kan partitionera så att man kan välja operativ vid uppstart (det jag vill) men då verkar det som om att det installeras på Windows-disken.
<CharlieLima> Sen finns det "Radera allt och installera Ubuntu" och då kan jag välja den andra disken
<CharlieLima> Vilken bör man välja?
<casper__> tror du måste installera på samma om du skall välja vid uppstart
<casper__> w8
<casper__> någon annan som vet?
<CharlieLima> Hmm, ok. Ja, det blir ju inte direkt fullt på den om jag skulle placera Ubuntu där så det blir ju inga större bekymmer ändå.
<Terp> Mitt gdm är trasigt, har testat installera om men det löser inte problemet. Kommer inte fram några inputfält, endast datorns namn, en ubuntulogga samt klockan + muspekare finns där. Kör Ubuntu 10.10. Idéer?
<casper__> http://www.lathund.nu/category/gdm/
<zChris> Terp, dyker det upp jämnt?
<Terp> zChris: Jo, rebootat en mängd gånger och samma problem varje gång. Går jag in i en tty-session, stoppar gdm och kör en startx så kommer jag in i systemet.
<zChris> Terp. fanns det någon cancel knapp?
<Terp> Nope ingen cancel-knapp. Finns en tray där nere med en klocka och handikappsalternativ för skärmtangentbord och grejer. Klickar jag på namnet på datorn byts texten ut till Ubuntu 10.10, det enda jag kan göra i princip.
<zChris> hmm
<zChris> Terp, ja jag vet inte, kanske testa att uppdatera gdm eller något?
<Terp> zChris: Kört så mycket upgrades som möjligt på datorn och kört en remove samt install på gdm men det ger samma problem.
<Terp> Nåja, får köra på startx-metoden ett tag till.
<zChris> Terp, kanske kan testa att gå tillbaka till gdm versionen i tidigare ubuntu
<Terp> zChris: Ah! Hur gör man det?
<zChris> Det har jag tyvärr ingen aning om. Får nog googla på det
<alex_> tja, jag har gjort ett misstag i fluxbox startup filen, den startar inte fluxbox längre, är det någon som vet hur jag kan göra så den startar i gnome istället för fluxbox, från LiveCD:n? då jag trycker på start kanppen på laptoppen så stängs bara datorn av så jag kan inte ändra det
<zChris> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1089101
<zChris> alex_, kolla i .xsession tror jag det heter i användarens katalog
<alex_> eller går det att ändra fluxbox filen från livecdn så den är som den va innan?
<zChris> alex_, ja det bör också gå :)
<alex_> zChris: okej tack ska testa :)
<alex_> .xsessions funkar ej :P
<alex_> men testar att ändra startup filen
<zChris> alex_, :) kör en man startx om du inte får till startup filen för då ser du vilka filer den kollar efter
<alex_> okej =)
<alex_> sådära nu har jag tagit bort det jag hade skrivit in, nu ska jag reboota och testa om det funkar :)
<alex_> nu funkar det
<zChris> gratz
<alex_> tack ;P
<alex_> ska dra nu :P herrå och tack för hjälpen :P
<antii> zzz
<Barre> trött
<antii> sjuk
<antii> :(
<coobra> :D
<coobra> tjena
<antii> somnade 10 iförrgår och igår inte fan är man piggare för det
<coobra> trötta är vi alla
<coobra> :D
<antii> två alvedon + c-vitamin = check
<coobra> antii: tar en 2-3 veckor att vänja sig
<antii> ?
<coobra> antii: ja om du är van att lägga dig 24:00 typ
<coobra> antii:  är ju en "omställning"
<antii> nej?
<antii> jag är sjuk säger jag :P
<einand> jag har vart sjukskriven hela veckan
<einand> :(
<antii> :(
<coobra> antii: ahha :p
<coobra> antii:  ät gröt + massa vitaminer så håller du dig frisk
<Barre> dags att ladda ny kernel... bbl8r
<antii> coobra: inte hungrig på något :(
<virtuald> 8]
<coobra> antii: tvinga
<Flygisoft> Morron
<coobra> kickass
<Barre> 4 av nio filsystem ville göra maintinance fsck, vilken tid det kan ta :)
<coobra>            ************************************************
<coobra>            **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
<coobra>            ************************************************
<coobra> bra skit
<coobra> NOT
<einand> coobra: vad kommer det från?
<coobra> einand:  mplayer :D
<einand> ok
<einand> vad för maskin
<coobra> 2.8 ghz / 2gig ram
<coobra> .D
<coobra> :D
<einand> dåligt grafikort
<einand> aller du valde du fel drivare
<coobra> einand: ska bara vara server men orkar inte fixa allt :p
<einand> mplayer på en serever?
<coobra> einand: ja moste fixa nätveket  :p
<einand> ?
<coobra> einand: så ja kan ha rätt burk osv till rätt sak
<coobra> nu kör en pissburk ALLT
<einand> ok
<coobra> :D
<coobra> einand:  är nog grafikortet som suger :p
<einand> coobra: vilken vo kör du?
<coobra> vo ?
<einand> mplayer -vo help
<coobra> einand: den spelar ju upp filmen
<coobra> heh
<einand> ja?
<coobra> fan van med bra saker
<einand> alltså, det spelar storl roll
<einand> min netbook tex kan spela upp 1080p filmer med rätt inställningar
<coobra> ok
<coobra> :D
<Mr_NoName> God morgon!
<Mr_NoName> Någon som vet hur raiden skall fungera på en HP D120G6 och Ubuntu. Jag har skapat en Raid array, men ubuntu installation program hittar dem som enskilda diskar ändå
<Mr_NoName> Har man satt up en raid array så skall den väl hitta en 1 Disk bara och inte 2?
<Barre> Mr_NoName: på Proliant DL1xx modellerna så är det så kallade "fake raid" kontrollers (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID) och om jag inte missminner mig så heter det chipset som finns på den servern B110i. Kort och gott, du måste ladda en drivrutin för att då till detta då (om inte saker och ting ändrat sig) linux mer eller mindre vägrar implementera support för detta i mainstream.
<Haffe> Åhå.
 * Haffe lägger en kaka i kanalen.
<Haffe> Det är fredag för tusan.
<Haffe> Hahahhaa.
<Barre> dessutom dagen innan röd dag, vilket innäbär att jag jobbar halvdag :) 07:30 - 17:00 istället för 07:30 - 20:00 O_o
<Barre> s/innäbär/innebär/
<Mr_NoName> Barre, finns det drivisar till den här kontrollen och vart? Hur får man in dem i ubuntu vid installationen?
<cHarNe2> Mr_NoName: dinr åäö funkar inte
<cHarNe2> och jag kan inte stava
<Mr_NoName> Ok!
<Mr_NoName> Åäö.. Se bra ut här. Något man skall ställa in?
<cHarNe2> Mr_NoName: kör du för klient?
<Mr_NoName> xchat
<cHarNe2> Mr_NoName: testa att byta charset: http://xchat.org/encoding/
<Mr_NoName> Vad skall man köra då? UTF8?
<corespeedxxx> tips på hur man kan kolla IO förbrukning live?
<Barre> Mr_NoName: jag vet faktiskt inte, men OM det finns så borde de ligga på HP's hemsida, de släpper så kallade PSP (Proliant Support Pack) som är en mängd drivrutiner och småprogram för proliantservrarna, leta på http:/www.hp.com/go/linux och se om du hittar nått.. (personligen så vägrar jag använda Fake Raid eftersom det i slutändan är CPU som gör beräkningarna, så fake raid ger bara ett mer komplex lösning än exempelvis linux raid med
<Mr_NoName> DL360 är lite dyrare än 120:an
<Barre> DL360 är lite bättre också :)
<Barre> corespeedxxx: iostat  ligger i sysstat paketet
<cHarNe2> Mr_NoName: yes, utf8 borde funka
<larsemil> guten morgen
<cHarNe2> morrrn
<Barre> tjenis
<larsemil> Barre: lugnare dag idag?
<Barre> larsemil: nope
<Mr_NoName> Det verka bara stöd för suse och red hat.. Möjligen CentOS då..Skall man köra CentOS istället för ubuntu?
<Barre> ses/hörs nu drar jag :)
<larsemil> Barre: haha jag ska köpa dig av din chef några timmar sen så du får komma till dalarna och vila upp dig
<larsemil> åka lite bräda
<Barre> Mr_NoName: du kan ta ner rpm paketen och köra alian på dem för at tgöra dem till deb och hålla tummarna på att det fungerar :) alternativt kolla på http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/hp för att se vilka proliant modeller som supportar ubuntu, eller köra CentOS :)
<Barre> s/alian/alien/
<Barre> måste rusa.... väntar på uppdrag i dalarna larsemil  ;)
<Mr_NoName> Drivrutinen ligger som tar.gz file för RED HAT också.. Men hur får man in i ubuntu vid installationen
<larsemil> Mr_NoName: vad är det du ska göra, kom nu
<Mr_NoName> larsemil, jag skall installera ubuntu server på en DL120g6 helst med Raid fungerade
<Mr_NoName> Men just DL120 verka  stödet vara uselt
<bamsefar> Mr_NoName: Det kan ju bero på att dl120 är usel. ;)
<Diffen2> Tjenare. Jag vill köra grep på [ men får invalid regular expression. vad ska jag köra för något roligt innan?
<Mr_NoName> bamsefar, låta åt det... Vad skall man köpa då? DL140 eller DL360?
<bamsefar> 360, givetvis
<einand> clear
<einand> connect -ssl irc.gfu.se 6697
<larsemil> irc.gfu.se SAYS: no einands welcome
<larsemil> :)
<einand> seriöst?
<larsemil> einand: det var ett bus
<einand> aha, tänkte nätägaren är lite skojsig, får vi har precis pillat med att jag inte kunde komma in
<Mr_NoName> 360 är dyrare..:-)
<bamsefar> Mr_NoName: Duh
<Coffe> skumt, en av mina virtmaskiner. när den ska boota på nya kernel, så klarar den inte av att mounta NFS mounts
<Mr_NoName> bamsefar, får väl ta och köpa en DL380
<Mr_NoName> FInns det fördelar med .lighttpd jemfört med Apache?
<bamsefar> Ja
<corespeedxxx> Barre: ska prova IOstat. Jag känner mig lite noob har alltid tittat mig blind på MB/sec. Finns det nåt program som kan se cpu cykler per överförd MB?
<Mr_NoName> Vilka då?  Kan man köra php med lighttpd?
<larsemil> ja
<einand> Mr_NoName: japp
<larsemil> men om du ska kolla på alternativ till apache hade jag nog kollat på nginx.
<einand> köpte mig en VPS i usa häromdagen http://secure.hazenet.co.uk/aff.php?aff=090 rejält fina priser
<larsemil> einand: helt okej priser
<larsemil> einand: men jag har en serverhall som kostar mig nästan inget alls. så det blir billigare fö rmig. :D
<einand> larsemil: jag har slutat med det, kommit fram till att det är dyrare för mig
<einand> gjort mig av med nästan all hårdvara nu
<einand> kör bara laptop
<einand> med mobiltbredband
<cHarNe2> einand: köpt privat?
<einand> cHarNe2: japp
<einand> eller blandat
<cHarNe2> du sa att ni behövde och du använder den privat? :P
<einand> cHarNe2: nej, har flera stycken
<einand> eftersom jag driver eget, så är det inte jätte stor skillnad
<cHarNe2> okok
<kodein> nginx är rätt fin som httpproxy
<einand> kodein: :)
<einand> rätt vanligt för det också
<einand> kör inte MS nginx på freeburkar som proxy?
<speakman> guten tag :)
<michael_2> någon som kan hjälpa mig med att få igång mitt intel NIC?
<larsemil> brukar inte intel NICs hoppa igång av sig själva+
<michael_2> typ så jag tänker med
<larsemil> trådlöst eller trådbundet?
<michael_2> trådbundet
<larsemil> och du hittar inget under system > administration hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<michael_2> nej
<michael_2> jag har labbat lite med e1000 och e1000e men ingendera verkar funka vettigt
<michael_2> e1000e som man får med default så står det hela tiden cable unplugged
<michael_2> e1000 ska typ funka med mitt kort med men när jag har det laddat nu så visar lshw -C network att den är unclaimed
<michael_2> kortet i fråga är ett 82566MM gigabit i en thinkpad T61
<einand> larsemil: du kan inte slå dom prismässigt?
<larsemil> einand: jag har inte fått igång min VPS verksamhet ännu
<larsemil> einand: det tar sin lilla tid
<einand> larsemil: degicerad då+
<larsemil> einand: har inte räknat på det heller, det där är prio b. Måste få allt att rulla fint först. Men vi har väldigt låga kostnader för oss, vilket betyder bra spelrum för bra priser mot kund sen
<einand> larsemil: peta på mig när ni behöver testkunder, alltid intresserad av nått i sverige
<maddoc> larsemil: Hur har du lyckats få en billig serverhall då?
<madbear> om han får den spelar väl det ingen roll om den är billig eller inte?
<madbear> :D
<larsemil> maddoc: 1. Har gjort alla grävjobb till kabel själva. 2. egen fibersvetsare till alla fiberjobb. 3. Gör en deal med de som hyr ut lokalen så att man inte har någon hyra. 4. Skaffa internet. 5. Ha så många kunder så att det täcker kostnad för internet, el och kylning. 6. Ha hårdvara sen förut
<maddoc> madbear: ;->
<maddoc> larsemil: Låter vettigt då. :-)
<michael_2> någon som har ett tips om hur jag får en modul att inte ladda vid boot trots blacklist?
<einand> michael_2: det kanske har ett beroende av någon annan?
<michael_2> inte enligt lsmod
<psyt7> hm. knappen för logout/shutdown/lock screen etc. försvann precis från min panel i gnome. vad är det panel-applet'en heter?
<larsemil> michael_2: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_10.10_(Maverick)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61 <-- enligt det där ska det ju fungera bra
<michael_2> larsemil: mm bara ljugerier där :)
<michael_2> larsemil: verkar vara fler som har problem iaf
<michael_2> finns det något sätt med ifconfig att tvinga den till att kabeln är i?
<larsemil> michael_2: och du är säker på att kabeln fungerar och sitter i på andra sidan och sånt
<michael_2> jepp
<larsemil> einand Kim^J : Ni kan ju det här, jag försöker tvinga en div att gå ända ner till kanten på browsern i underkant. Har gjort ett jqueryscript som är som följer: $(content-wrapper).height($(window).height() - 20); där content-wrapper är diven jag vill ska gå hela vägen ner, men det vill sig inte...
<einand> JQ?
<larsemil> $contentjquery
<larsemil> oj
<larsemil> jquery
<einand> Urk
<einand> frågan någon annan
<Kim^J> larsemil: Ugh sånt är jobbigt men går att göra med vanlig CSS.
<larsemil> Kim^J: har försökt. det vill sig inte
<Kim^J> Ok
<IPconfig> tjena allihopp
<IPconfig> hur g;r man en remote login med ftp
<amelia> IPconfig: hej!
<amelia> IPconfig: ser att du fortfarande inte lagat din teckenenkoding
<IPconfig> ....
<IPconfig> 'lskar dig med
<larsemil> IPconfig: men det är en inställning som tar tre sekunder att göra.
<larsemil> IPconfig: kör du gnome?
<IPconfig> du f;rs;ker s'ga de eller hur
<IPconfig> debian
<IPconfig> kde
<larsemil> IPconfig: system > inställningar > keyboard   fliken layouts och sen lägger du till sweden överst där
<larsemil> aha kde.
<larsemil> det är något liknande men jag kan det inte utantill
<IPconfig> jag har varit ditt men de fins ingen swe flaga
<IPconfig> har usa fransk spansk
<IPconfig> brasilens flaga
<IPconfig> inte mer
<amelia> IPconfig: låter som att du inte installerat svenskt språkstöd alls då.
<IPconfig> de fans inget fr[n b;rjan
<IPconfig> har sagt de i 2 dagar nu
<amelia> IPconfig: du kanske kan kolla i programförrådet eller vad det nu heter på svenska och se om det finns där.
<IPconfig> hur loggar man in p[ ftp
<IPconfig> remote
<larsemil> jag vägrar hjälpa dig om du inte fixar det där från och med nu.
<IPconfig> oh right
<IPconfig> m[ste g; de
<IPconfig> BRB
<IPconfig> ....
<amelia> IPconfig: sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv language-support-sv
<amelia> IPconfig: kör det så borde du få en svensk flagga också
<maxjezy> godmorgon!
<amelia> hej maxjezy
<maxjezy> hej amelia !
<maxjezy> idag är jag ledig och det är såååå skönt
<Haffe> Hallå.
<amelia> maxjezy: samma här. :)
<larsemil> maxjezy: lyckost. jag tänkte kanske ta ledigt i eftermiddag om jag hann färdigt med dagens projekt
<amelia> lite störigt att ha en heldag ledigt idag när det är halvdag dock..
<maxjezy> jag har ledigt till onsdag tror jag
<maxjezy> japp, jobbar 10-14 på torsdag :)
<maxjezy> ledig 6 dagar jobbar en dag ledig en dag, jobbar en dag, ledig tre dagar, jobbar 2 dagar, ledig en dag, jobbar en dag!
<maxjezy> så ser mitt schema ut :)
<maxjezy> lovely
<maxjezy> tjejen drog in till försäkringskassan och jag bara softar!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> lugna puckar här denna morgon!
<antii> maxjezy: tjo
<maxjezy> antii, halloja!
<maxjezy> jobbar? :)
<antii> maxjezy: nej! :( är sjuk
<maxjezy> funderar på om ja ska vara elak och beställa hem en pizza i smyg undertiden tjejen är borta
<maxjezy> antii, aj.
<maxjezy> förkylning?
<antii> mjo
<maxjezy> regelbunden motion är knepet för att hålla sig frisk.
<antii> ;O
 * amelia smygjobbar
<antii> :P
<Haffe> Fika for fun and profit.
<aaleexander> har ett problem, när jag skriver ./configure i terminalen när jag försöker installera tilda så kommer det fram error: No lex program found
<aaleexander> vilket leder till att jag inte kan köra make
<aaleexander> nv, jag hittade Guake nu :P
<cHarNe2> aaleexander: ahh det är typa samma sak
<amelia> ingen här som är bekant med patchning med BigFix?
<hvipen> hej
<hvipen> kan nån förklara varför jag inte ser kontakt listan till höger? empathy 2.32
<hvipen> >:-)
<hvipen> kan nån svara! vet ej om detta fungerar!
<cHarNe2> har aldrig kört empathy
<hvipen> ok
<hvipen> skitsamma
<hvipen> cHarNe2 - lust o prata lite?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> nu är det bara att vänta på att amerikanerna kommer till jobbet och svarar på min fråga. *suck*
<cHarNe2> hvipen: prata?
<hvipen> Ubuntu - eth0 + eth1 + wlan0
<hvipen> längre diskution
<maxjezy> en fråga jag har
<hvipen> vmware - cisco -ubuntu
<maxjezy> varför går uppdateringshanteraren så segt
<maxjezy> 157kb/s
<cHarNe2> amelia: sånt är alltid kul :P
<hvipen> hur chattar man 1on1?
<maxjezy> testade ladda ner ubuntu nu, det går i 11.2 MB/s
<maxjezy> är det inte från samma server?
<hvipen> ok skriver lite ändå -- kanske nån svarar. Är kopplad till internet via wlan0(usb wireless), har 2 st ethernet etho + eth 1, eth 0 är kopplad till en cisco router, eth1 är bridgad till vmware workstatinon- allt fungerar perfekt men jag vill även använda firewall som skall skydda alla 3 nätverken från internet
<hvipen> problemet är att så fort jag använder firewall( firestarter eller guarddog) så blockeras eth0 och eth1
<hvipen> som brandväggen ser som externa nätverk
<hvipen> idé?
<slinkan> iptables -A -i eth0 -P ACCEPT
<slinkan> om du vill att eth0 ska vara helt öppet
<IPconfig> FTP : 79.136.125.111:21 -> USER: rodrigo  PASS: 123 FTP : 79.136.125.111:21 -> USER: wichert  PASS: 123 FTP : 79.136.125.111:21 -> USER: rm  PASS: 123 FTP : 79.136.125.111:21 -> USER: president  PASS: 123 FTP : 79.136.125.111:21 -> USER: philip  PASS: 123 FTP : 79.136.125.111:21 -> USER: pauls  PASS: 123 FTP : 79.136.125.111:21 -> USER: pass  PASS: 123 FTP : 79.136.125.111:21 -> USER: oleg  PASS: 123 FTP : 79.136.125.111:21 -> US
<IPconfig> .
<IPconfig> vad h'nder
<Nafallo> 13:08:49 -!- IPconfig was kicked from #ubuntu-se by Nafallo [det dar var opassande]
<Kim^J> IPconfig: http://pastebin.com/
<Kim^J> Use it!
<Nafallo> Kim^J: det var iofs mer att ge oss anvandarnamn och losenord till ftpsiter jag sag som opassande...
<IPconfig> ah
<IPconfig> ville bara della med mig
<IPconfig> ska inte h'nda igen
<IPconfig> men du banna fel ip...
<Nafallo> jag banna ingen.
<IPconfig> men vrf kicka om man komma in igen
<IPconfig> de stog arp spoofing ip
<Nafallo> IPconfig: for att du ska lara dig att det ar opassande.
<einand> vad är det för ftper?
<Nafallo> einand: drop it.
<Nafallo> einand: det ar FORTFARANDE opassande
<einand> eftersom jag inte vet vad det är så är det svårt för mig att veta
<IPconfig> de 'r till en kommun server
<einand> enda jag såg sort fort jag kom in var 14:24:11 < Nafallo> Kim^J: det var iofs mer att ge oss anvandarnamn och losenord till ftpsiter jag sag som opassande...
<einand> och då undra jag vilka
<Nafallo> einand: sa vad spelar det for roll overhuvudtaget?
<einand> Nafallo: vad har hänt då?
<Kim^J> Nafallo: Jaha, det såg jag inte. :P
<IPconfig> som sagt de 'r till min kommun server
<Kim^J> Kommun? Eller Community?
<IPconfig> titta bara in en liten stund
<Kim^J> Varför?
<IPconfig> kommun
<Nafallo> einand: men for i... nagon klistrade in anvandarnamn och losenord till ftp-siter. en op ansag det opassande och sparkade ut personen i fraga. vad ar det du har problem med? bara sluta diskutera det. det ar meningen att vara datid nu.
<einand> IPconfig: varför post du dom, var det coolt ?
<IPconfig> nej della med mig
<Kim^J> Varför?
<IPconfig> trode n[n ville ha dom
<Kim^J> Varför skulle man vilja ha det? :S
<IPconfig> nyfiken
<einand> frågade någon efter liknande material?
<IPconfig> im sorry ska inte g; de igen
<Nafallo> nagon har fragat efter att nuvarande diskussion upphor
<IPconfig> nu l'gger vi ner de h'r
<bittin> folk i Göteborg, jobbar och är tråkiga =(
<Nafallo> tack IPconfig
<IPconfig> no problemo
<einand> märkligt betende, jag kommer in här och ser två personer prata, och för det blir man utskälld
<einand> jag börjar förstå varför folk inte gillar kanalen
<IPconfig> jupp s[ funkar de i swe xp
<IPconfig> den h'r kannel 'r bra
<IPconfig> mycket bra m'niskor
<einand> så tråkigt när folk moderar kanalen fel, blir så hemskt lätt dött då
<bittin> einand: vad gör man för att fördriva tid i Göteborg?
<bittin> och är nog lite för gammal för emotrappan i Nordstan
<einand> bittin: gå till 2:dra långatan då
<bittin> vad finns där?
<einand> porr
<bittin> det har jag ju på internet
<bamsefar> Haha
<einand> jo, om du föredrar Jpegs framför kött och blod
<einand> dra på nordesns största biograf annars
<einand> annars, åk spårvagn
<bittin> tror det inte finns tjejer som passar mig på 2.a långgatan
<bittin> biografen har jag vart på tidigare
<bittin> åka spårvagn är roligt, btw kan man köpa 3dagars spårvagnskort?
<einand> vad söker du för brudar?
<amelia> inte för att förstöra er gemytliga(?) konversation, men den kanske skulle passa bättre i -offtopic?
<bittin> jag gillar trasiga gothbrudar
<einand> amelia: absolut
<bittin> juste det finns en sådan nu också
<einand> bittin: joina #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<bittin> done
<amelia> tack! :)
<mtah> haha :)
<antii> hoh
<maxjezy> tips på bra virusprogram?
<maxjezy> behöver kolla lite filer efter virus
<einand> maxjezy: nod32 finns för linux
<einand> iaf windows versionen gillar jag
<maxjezy> einand, bra, jag gillade nod32 till win med
<einand> stör mig på detta när jag kör ssh tunnlar, någon som har förslag på varför, och om jag bör oroa mig
<einand> channel 8: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<einand> channel 5: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<einand> channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<Barre> corespeedxxx: jag förstår inte riktigt vad du är ute efter? OM du får fram MB/s och vet klockfrekvensen på din CPU så kan du ju enkelt räkna fram det, men varför är det intressent?
<amelia> maxjezy: kaspersky sägs vara bra på linux
<maxjezy> i annat fall får jag kolla filerna med norton sen när jag kommer till studion
<maxjezy> har inte lust att köpa ett virusprogram just nu
<einand> maxjezy: nortn är ingen höjdare
<maxjezy> einand, polaren har det på sin dator
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> men han kör ju windows
<antii> windows!
<coobra> BlindOws
<maxjezy> ska testa clamav antivirus
<einand> överväger att lära mig erlang eller golang
<einand> maxjezy: det klarar inte av något
<maxjezy> einand, den är ju open source
<einand> och?
<antii> maxjezy: iptables!
<maxjezy> jag kan fixa till den så den klarar
<bittin> spotify laggar på denna hotelllinan får ut 0.37/kbps :(
<einand> bittin: sännk kvaliten då
<bittin> kan man göra det utan prenium?
<einand> sänka kan du göra, men inte höja
<bittin> k
<Barre> larsemil: ping...
<Philip5> woohooo fredagkvällen börjar!
<mtah> Philip5: \o/
<Barre> jätte kul, jag sitter med budgetarbete inför 2011, måste vara klart i kväll, för revidering och genomgång under morgondagen och söndagen för presentation på måndag... whohoo.. fredag
<Philip5> Barre: men gud vad kul :)
<Barre> Philip5: vill du hjälpa till? :)
<virtuald> barre: du har ju hela helgen på dig
<antii> :D
<antii> virtuald: din hest
<virtuald> antii: hoppla
<antii> kebab
<virtuald> duja
<virtuald> jag är i skärholmen
<antii> ne?
<mtah> haha, alltså, är det någon annan som drabbats av spamvågen som verkar komma från Hotmail-adresser?
<antii> lies
<antii> :D
<virtuald> jo
<antii> virtuald: ahaa
<antii> virtuald: fan gör du där? :-DDDD
<virtuald> håller på att somna
<antii> ? :|
<virtuald> hälsar på min bror
<bittin> nu tänkte jag se Gnutiken för första gången
<Barre> se gnutiken och sedan dö
<mtah> Gnu-tiken
<antii> The Universe \o/
<mtah> jag kan inte läsa det på något annat sätt :/
<Barre> virtuald: nej.. jag har bara ikväll på mig att få klart budgeten... resten av helgen går åt att diskutera fram HUR vi skall kunna nå budgeten (jag vet, bakvänd ordning, men så är det när ledningen förmedlar förväntningar) *:)
<virtuald> lycka till
<Barre> det behövs
<Barre> så tack
<virtuald> mm /me somnar snart
 * Barre loves cURL
<Barre> pause... och lite mat kanske
<Philip5> undrar vad man ska hitta på den här helgen då i linuxväg
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: cd:a dig igenom alla mappar kanske?
<X-Sleepy-X> skriva kernel källkod på gatan ?
<Philip5> hehe
<Nafallo> hahaha
<Philip5> vilket bus det skulle vara att skriva kod på gatan
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> undra hur många som skulle fatta något av det
<coobra> gatan :D
<coobra> asbra :D
<Philip5> folk skulle säkert tro att det var något okult och kalla en för satanist
<Nafallo> haha
<X-Sleepy-X> antagligen
<amelia> if ($car != saab) { trafficLight(green); } else { traficLight(red); } return 0;
<amelia> :P
<Philip5> amelia: har inte sådana moderniteter som rödljud på min gata ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> amelia: eller varför inte bara: if ($vehicle != car) { trafficLight(green); } else { traficLight(red); } return 0;
<fgh> kan man boota till en debian live iso över nätverket?
<EAG> fgh: kolla efter pxe-server
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> inge mer ext4
<fgh> eag: fast jag vill boota till en live-bild inte installationen
<EAG> fgh: du vill köra en tunn klient?
<EAG> typ..
<EAG> kolla in LTSP kanske
<IPconfig> hello
<fgh> pff, verkar inte äga någon burk med network boot ändå :/
<cHarNe2> fan, ny kernel som inte funkar med mitt NIC
<cHarNe2> det är andra gången
<IPconfig> va
<IPconfig> de l[ter k[nstigt
<IPconfig> vad k;r du d[
<cHarNe2> andra gången :P
<cHarNe2> ska byta så ska vi se om jag har rätt
<cHarNe2> haha joman visst hade jag rätt :D
<cHarNe2> förra gången installerade jag om hela servern 2 gånger innan jag kom på vad det var för fel :)
<cHarNe2> någon som vet var jag rapporterar en sådan bugg?
<robin_> http://www.hembioconsult.se/Produkter/2-kanal/Bords-radio/Uno.htm?sClickID=Prisjakt-9   Ingen som är sugen på en sån? använt den kanske 10 gånger, ni får den för 4-500
<baagz> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med ett program som kan ta emot sms i Ubuntu? Har en simkorts läsare i min netbook - lgx110 som jag tänkte använda.. surfar på det simkortet just nu
<Yaroze> baagz: ingen aning men kolla programmet SIM IM
<baagz> Har ni tips på hur jag kan se vilken port simkortet sitter i? lshw?
<Philip5> baagz: kanske kan gå med wammu med lite tur
<baagz> Philip5: DÃ¥ testar jag det, tack :)
<Pekka> Om någon stör sig på att jag loggar in och ut hela tiden så kan jag säga att det är för att jag växlar mellan Windows och Ubuntu eftersom jag inte får till mitt mobila bredband i Ubuntu och därför försöker få hjälp av Yaroze
<baagz> ACM1
<baagz> Humor .. /dev/tty/ACM1
<baagz> :P
<Philip5> baagz: verkar det funka?
<baagz> Den söker efter portar Philip5 .. verkar som om den fastnat på Färdig /dev/ttyACM1 - ['at19200', 'at115200', 'fbusdlr3', 'fbus', 'mbus', 'fbuspl2303']
<baagz> Philip5: Vad använder jag för anslutningstyp? USB, IrDA eller Seriekabel?
<Philip5> vet inte i ditt fall hur det blir när det sitter internt
<Philip5> du får testa
<baagz> Kör automatisk genomsökning nu, men verkar hänga sig på /dev/tty/ACM1
<baagz> Suckar lite, det hade varit så fint att kunna smsa via datorn .. eller iallafall kunna ta emot smsen
<skenya> baagz vet inte hur man får till det, men jag vet att det ska gå.
<skenya> Hade en polare som hjälpte mig fixa just den funktionen med min förra mobil.
<baagz> Simkortsläsaren är ju som sagt inbyggd
<baagz> Annars hade det varit lättare
<baagz> Philip5: Det fungerar.. Dock gillar jag inte utseendet på Wammu.. Men nu vet jag vilken port den använder.. /dev/ttyACM1 på anslutning 19200
<baagz> Men hur specialiserar jag anslutningen i ett fält på telefonhanteraren där inte anslutningsfältet finns? Port: /dev/ttyACM1 fungerade inte
<dagon_> amelia, du borde veta det här.
<dagon_> eller Nafallo
<dagon_> är Tux upphovsrättsskyddad?
<kodein> dagon_: "Permission to use and/or modify this image is granted provided you acknowledge me lewing@isc.tamu.edu and The GIMP if someone asks."
<dagon_> jo jag har mailat fjanten nu
<dagon_> öppna licenser, my ass
<Philip5> dagon_: vad har hänt?
<kodein> fredagsemo?
<Philip5> måste vara det
<andol> dagon_: På vilket sätt tycker du det att det kravet är dåligt och/eller ofritt?
<skenya> Jag har den perfekta sysselsättningen en fredagkväll kan erbjuda ^^
 * andol trodde annars att den moraliska upphovsrätten var tämligen okontroversiell...
<dagon_> Philip5; spreadshirt vägrade trycka upp en tröja för att jag hade en liten tux på min design
<dagon_> jävligt dumt är vad det är
<dagon_> man får tatuera in mona lisa över hela ryggen men man får inte trycka en liten tux på en t-shirt
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<skenya> Hej
<Umeaboy> Vad heter Toolkit på Svenska?
<Umeaboy> Hittar det inte på Tyda eller Lexin.
<skenya> värktygs-satts
<skenya> typ
<Umeaboy> Helt säker?
<Umeaboy> Översätter GIMP' hjälpdokument.
<fgh> fgh@fgh:~$ sudo zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb
<fgh> bash: /dev/sdb: Permission denied
<fgh> ?
<fgh> ska de va sdb1 kanske?
<Philip5> fgh: verkar det så bra?
<Philip5> plus att det inte är så konstigt att det blir Permission denied
<gorgo> hur var det här då?
<fgh> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.sv
<Philip5> gorgo: det är alltid bra i kde-land vet du väl?!? :P
<fgh> philip5: står ju så enligt länken
<dagon_> använd unetbootin istället
<gorgo> Philip5, ja precis :) fast kde verkade lite för krävande med 3d-sakerna igång för min laptop :( men på desktop funkar det bra, så får använda utan 3d-saker
<johans_shitfromh> ja har köpt en ifone och måste föra över musik bilder ,,typp all media och ja har hört att m,an måste göra det via itunes..........................
<kodein> ok.
<johans_shitfromh> hjälp mig med min ifone jag älskar den
<kodein> ok.
<kodein> du blir nog tvungen att skicka den till mig om jag ska kunna hjälpa.
<johans_shitfromh> vilken menar du
<kodein> telefonen
<johans_shitfromh> men hallå den va kass
<kodein> men du älskar den?
<johans_shitfromh> vilken adress
<cahoot> 127.0.0.1
<kodein> 1 infinite loop, cupertino, california, USA
<cahoot> johans_shitfromh: fråga på #iphone
<kodein> borde inte det vara ##iphone?
<cahoot> inte så snyggt
<kodein> nej, men mer korrekt i freenodesammanhang
<johans_shitfromh> ja skickar en stabil kille,han har en röd ros i jack fickan och en brunt kuvert......
<cahoot> kodein: om det kan lugna dig så vidarebefordras man till ##iphone automagiskt
<kodein> cahoot: jag vet
<cahoot> nu ja
<kodein> innan mä
<cahoot> tro det
<einand> någon som har förslag på backup som är bekvämt för systemet
<einand> så det inte får en massa tyngt io
<Philip5> alla backups tynger väl io mer eller mindre. det är ju liksom en rätt automatisk effekt
<Philip5> annars får man prioritera ner processen om man har tid
<Philip5> wb gorgo
<gorgo> Philip5, tackar
<Philip5> pysslar du med då?
<gorgo> gött med extern hdd, så man kan kolla stargate universe på tvn samtidigt som man sitter här
<Philip5> behöver man extern hdd för det?
<gorgo> lättare, slipper man koppla in datorn till tvn, sitter ju via min laptop
<gorgo> går såklart o koppla in hdmikabeln till tvn
<gorgo> men kopplade bara in externa hddn direkt i tvn
<Philip5> jag har min tv kopplad till datorn
<antii> Philip5: :)
<fgh> uh, hur lägger man till en bootimage i grub2 på 10.10?
<gorgo> min dator o tvn e en bit ifrån varandra, hehe
<antii> gorgo: finns långa hdmikablar :)
<gorgo> antii, det finns det säkert
<IPconfig> hello
<gorgo> hej
<IPconfig> vad h'nder
<IPconfig> anv'nder n[n nessus
<gorgo> ne
<gorgo> inte jag iallafal
<IPconfig> ah
<IPconfig> vrf har banker windows 7
<gorgo> det anses vara säkert o bra :)
<IPconfig> som har haft m'st problem med s'kerheten
<gorgo> o det e microsoft, typ det som används ute bland företagen, mest iallafal
<IPconfig> gjorde ett despirat f;rs;k se p[ en av datorerna
<IPconfig> l[sas tappa en slant bakom daton
<IPconfig> s[ gjick runt och fick se att dom k;rde windows 7
<gorgo> det e nog lite olika, vissa kör säkert xp än
<antii> windows 98
<IPconfig> ....
<IPconfig> 98
<IPconfig> lite f;r gammalt
<gorgo> xp använder vi på jobb, tyvärr, får inte använda ubuntu
<IPconfig> de suger
<IPconfig> ska iv'g och pentesta n'sta vecka d[ f[r man anv'nda linux =]
<gorgo> jo, man saknar det när man  e på jobb
<antii> gorgo: :P
<gorgo> :)
<IPconfig> ska man bygga en egen dator tro
<IPconfig> vad tycker ni
<IPconfig> och n[n som vet n[ stor stilligt chasi
<gorgo> antec p190 e fint tycker jag
<gorgo> jag har 180
<IPconfig> ne ser s[ basick ut
<gorgo> jag gillar det, enkelt o mecka i, sen finns ju coolor chassina
<Philip5> openvas är roligare än nessus
<gorgo> eller var de nu heter
<IPconfig> 'r de en lockal scanner bara
<Philip5> IPconfig: du har inte funderat på någon annan irc-tjänst eller irc-klient som funkar med å ä ö?
<Philip5> aller bara skriva a o istället för å ä ö för de ser ut som skit när du skriver
<IPconfig> var var apt-get install swe-laungtpacket eller n[t
<IPconfig> prata madbear om
<IPconfig> tror jag
<IPconfig> philip5 'r vas command line
<gorgo> dpkg-reconfigure locales var väl något sådant?
<gorgo> <cahoot>	pawdump: ...och dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Philip5> openvas är en fork av nessus som är likadan men helt fri och öppen
<IPconfig> get mitt ett scan kommando
<IPconfig> mott google eller n[t
<IPconfig> ska man sl[ till och k;pa en alienware 'fter sommar
<gorgo> alienware kan vara jobbiga med ubuntu, linux har ju inte hybrid stöd
<gorgo> vad jag tror, så man får stänga av det o det blir jobbigt o köra med batteri, eftersom den vill använda det inbyggda nvidia 9400 kortet då, men klart, vilken alienware tänkte du köpa?
<gorgo> m17x?
<gorgo> eller m15x?
<IPconfig> en area-51 med alx chasi
<gorgo> aaa
<gorgo> de e nice
<gorgo> trodde du pratade laptop, men då e det en annan femma
<IPconfig> med en 42 tum tv
<IPconfig> och en 24 tum monitor p[ var sida
<IPconfig> skulle ;ver g[ 30 tussen /8
<IPconfig> om jag bygger en egen dator skulle de stanna p[ 20 allt som allt
<IPconfig> har nog r[d me det om jag sommar jobbar i sommar
<IPconfig> den som kommer
<gorgo> alltså 2011
<IPconfig> den h'r sommaren som kommer
<IPconfig> jo de blir de
<IPconfig> sk'nner att jag klarar mig till des p[ den h'r burken
<gorgo> har haft samma burk i ca 3 år
<IPconfig> samma h'r
<gorgo> spelar ju inte, så jag klarar mig
<IPconfig> ah inte jag heller
<IPconfig> har v'xt ifr[n de
<IPconfig> philip
<IPconfig> philip5
<gorgo> spelar ibland lite diablo
<gorgo> eller starcraft
<IPconfig> har en polare som spelar de
<IPconfig> star craft 2
<gorgo> inte starcraft 2, utan ettan
<IPconfig> ah
<gorgo> vet inte om 2an funkar så bra i wine
<gorgo> än
<IPconfig> vilken kommun kommer du i fr[n
<gorgo> eslöv
<gorgo> du då?
<IPconfig> kommer i fr[n vansbro
<IPconfig> men g[r i skola i v'rmland
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> fan man kanske ska ta o blanna sig lite saft
<IPconfig> haha de 'r soft
<IPconfig> ska ta mig lite tee
<skenya> en öl till hade inte varit helt fel ^^
<gorgo> saft, billigt o gott o varar länge
<IPconfig> ohelevte
<IPconfig> eslöv
<IPconfig> liger g; n'sta i danmark xp
<gorgo> ooo nu ser man åäö
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> iallfal ditt ö
<IPconfig> men de va d'rf;r bra jag copy
<gorgo> aha
<IPconfig> ö
<gorgo> har du provat o fixa dina åäö?
<skenya> jag tror inte min öl är så dyr,
<IPconfig> ö
<skenya> gör den själv ^^
<gorgo> skenya, hehe ok
<gorgo> e den god?
<IPconfig> du ska dryka vin med din flickv'n p[ en fredag kv'll
<IPconfig> men lite ljus
<IPconfig> med lite ljus
<gorgo> sambon e i alvesta på scoutermöte
<IPconfig> ah de suger
<IPconfig> sj'lv har jar aldrigt haft ett riktigt flrh[lande
<IPconfig> eller tjej
<gorgo> inte? detta e mitt första
<IPconfig> ah
<gorgo> e 30 ;) varit ihop i 2 år bara
<IPconfig> men de 'r nice
<IPconfig> f[r f;rs;ka skaffa en tjej
<dagon_> är gorgo eslövare? :O
<gorgo> jo, det e helt ok, varit singel hela livet innan så jag har ju massor med saker o samma med henne, så vi har ett helt förråd med saker
<Yaroze> gå på rätt inflyttningsfest och vakna upp med en tjej IPconfig
<gorgo> dagon_, japp, klart :D
<gorgo> dagon_, du me?
<dagon_> 0418 för min del :P
<gorgo> hehe inte fel
<delhage> tjejer gillar rätt teckenkodning...
<dagon_> jag har väl? :(
<IPconfig> de 'r b'ttre att vakne med en tjej 'n att somna med hon
<gorgo> ska kolla vad katten pysslar med i köket
<IPconfig> lol
<IPconfig> n[n som sk'nner n[n s;t singel tjej d[
<IPconfig> eller fins de h'r i chaten kanske =]
<gorgo>  katten gick iväg igen, tror hon tycker jag e tradig
<IPconfig> ne d[
<IPconfig> alla tjejer skriver hej nu
<IPconfig> .....
<IPconfig> funkar inte
<gorgo> hehe
<IPconfig> waki waki
<skenya> Undrar vad jag ska göra.
<IPconfig> g;r som jag
<skenya> Ska man ta sig en till öl eller ska man koka kaffe.
<skenya> eller båda delarna?
<IPconfig> g;r som jag
<IPconfig> =]
<skenya> vad gör du då?
<IPconfig> f;rs;ker ragga tjejer ;ver irc
<IPconfig> funkar inte
<skenya> Hmmm.
<skenya> Har ingen större lust att göra det just nu.
<gorgo> IPconfig, har jag gjjort fick en en gång, men gick sådär, hon bodde 200mil från mig, hehe
<IPconfig> har h'nt mig 2 g[nger
<skenya> Härligt :P jag har haft ett par sådana tjejjer också.
<IPconfig> som bor
<x_link> IPconfig: Dina å ä ö verkar inte fungera så bra?
<gorgo> snart dags o sova, så man orkar vara flytthjälp imorn i lund
<gorgo> x_link, kommer o gör lund osäkert imorgon ;)
<IPconfig> gorgo
<IPconfig> ska du sova nu
<x_link> gorgo: Hehe jaså?
<gorgo> får väl göra det snart
<gorgo> har ett avsnitt kvar av stargate
<gorgo> så ska kolla det med
<x_link> =)
<IPconfig> pussy
<IPconfig> =]
<IPconfig> gorgo
<IPconfig> xp
<gorgo> :D
<IPconfig> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sww648xNRbU
<Yaroze> x_link: tjena
<IPconfig> typ
<IPconfig> tror med att de 'r tjejer
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-06
<zChris> åäö
<IPconfig> men hon till h;ger ska jag spendera mitt liv med
<gorgo> hehe ok
<IPconfig> har ingen aning vem de 'r
<IPconfig> s[ whtf....
<gorgo> inte jag heller
<zChris> Fungerar mina åäö ? :)
<x_link> Yaroze: y0 =)
<IPconfig> yeah
<Yaroze> x_link: ziup?
<Yaroze> oj
<Yaroze> zup
<IPconfig> raggar tjejr
<IPconfig> tjejer
<IPconfig> sj
<x_link> Yaroze: Inte mycket, kollar runt och kollar på Jarhead på TV =)
<x_link> Du då?
<IPconfig> jarhead 'r bra
<IPconfig> whata f har motorola ett eget OS
<gorgo> jo, vilken motorola?
<IPconfig> motoroloa surfboard cble modem
<IPconfig> swedbank har de OS
<gorgo> tror jag får ringa tre imorgon
<gorgo> någon som använder de som mobilt bredband här?
<gorgo> snart sova
<skenya> skriver du det gorgo :)
<gorgo> japp
<gorgo> hehe
<IPconfig> hallo
<skenya> hej IPconfig
<IPconfig> 'r hos mina f;r'ldrar p[ landet nu
<IPconfig> och de fins n[ra hus omkring
<skenya> Det är härligt att vara hos päronen ibland ^^
<IPconfig> jo
<IPconfig> men lyssna
<IPconfig> jag apr spoofa min ip
<IPconfig> och sniffar p[ den
<IPconfig> de kom up massa login och password f;r porr sidor
<IPconfig> men skanna n'te och hitta bara 2 datorer
<gorgo> ne godnatt folket
<Yaroze> x_link: leker me en kompis
<skenya> nattie gorgo
<IPconfig> ah
<IPconfig> godnatt pussy
<IPconfig> =]
<x_link> Yaroze: Okej
<IPconfig> n[n som vill ha free porr acount
<Nafallo> IPconfig: ...
<IPconfig> de 'r inte mitt
<IPconfig> de 'r grannen som logga in p[ mitt modem
<IPconfig> s[ starta sniffa
<Nafallo> IPconfig: after fadasen med ftp logins trodde jag du lart dig nagot?
<IPconfig> ah
<IPconfig> men de 'r inte samma sak
<IPconfig> v''nta
<IPconfig> de 'r min granne som anv'nder mitt modem f;r porr surfa
<Nafallo> IPconfig: har du last topic for den har kanalen?
<IPconfig> noppe
<IPconfig> men lyssna
<Nafallo> "Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet."
<IPconfig> de 'r inte samma sak
<Nafallo> hur tycker du porr passar in har?
<IPconfig> om vill ha ett acc
<skenya> det beror på i vilket sammanhang.
<IPconfig> men f;r guds skull
<skenya> Man kan säkert baka in det som "jag har en (vad det nu kan vara förnågonting) som bara är till för porr, är det normalt att (vad det nu kan vara förnågonting)...
<IPconfig> men de 'r min grannes acount
 * zChris facepalms
<Nafallo> skenya: grabben vill slanga ur sig inloggningsuppgifter till porrsiter...
<IPconfig> han har ingen anelding att va p[ mitt modem
<Nafallo> IPconfig: vi bryr oss inte. ge upp.
<Nafallo> IPconfig: det ar inte den har kanalens problem att reda ut.
<IPconfig> ah
<IPconfig> k
<Nafallo> IPconfig: ring din ISP support eller nagot
<IPconfig> nej ska s'tta l;sen i morn
<IPconfig> ska s'ta pass p[ modemt i morn
<IPconfig> mitt modem....
<IPconfig> kan man 'ndra color p[ conky
<IPconfig> nafallo s[ vad h'nder i kv'lll
<zChris> Verkar knasig den där
<Nafallo> skont att inte vara den enda som reagerar
<zChris> :)
<Nafallo> skont med lite plats pa laptopen igen.
<Nafallo> flyttade just over 57GB till annan storage
<zChris> media ?
<Nafallo> 1TB RAID1 array :-)
<zChris> ^
<zChris> ^^
<Lexzuz> någon vaken? :P
<skenya> jodå
<Lexzuz> jag funderar på att byta till ubuntu
<Lexzuz> men varför ska man göra de?
<skenya> Vad har du för Op,sys idag?
<Lexzuz> win xp
<skenya> ok.
<skenya> Då bör du ladda ner Ubuntu från nätet.
<skenya> ^^
<skenya> sedan lägga den på en cd för att sedan installera den.
<Lexzuz> okej...men är ubunut liksom "linux"
<skenya> Det är en distrubition utav Linux ^^
<Lexzuz> okej men vad är så bra med ubuntu
<skenya> För det första, det är gratis.
<Lexzuz> jo de har jag förstått
<skenya> det andra är att det nästan inge finns något virus till Linux vad jag vet.
<skenya> Jag har aldrig haft problem med virus i mina burkar iallafall, och då har jag haft linux i några år.
<Lexzuz> okej
<Lexzuz> men de går väl inte o spela spel o grejjer i de
<skenya> Du behöver aldrig difragmentera datorn.
<skenya> Jodå.
<skenya> Du har ett emuleringsprogram som heter Wine.
<skenya> Det finns guider ute på nätet som talar om för dig hur du ska göra.
<peetra> Finns Fedora på svenska?
<skenya> Jag kör till exempel spotify på min bärbara. ^^
<skenya> Det vet jag inte.
<skenya> Men kan ta reda på det ^^
<Lexzuz> men jag har läst på flashback att de är mycket lättare att "hacka" i linux
<skenya> Det är det.
<Lexzuz> typ trådlösa nätverk osv
<skenya> Även trådburna nätverk.
<Lexzuz> baserat på vad?
<skenya> Det vet jag inte, har bara hört att det ska vara enklare.
<Lexzuz> okej
<Lexzuz> tänkte köra linux (ubuntu) på min server dator
<Lexzuz> hur är det med .exe filer
<skenya> Wine tar hand om det.
<skenya> Vad ska du ha för server?
<skenya> typ utav server?
<Lexzuz> tja....lite allt möjligt
<Lexzuz> en minecraft kanske
<skenya> Jag har två stycken servrar ståendes här ^^
<skenya> två webbservrar samt att den ena jobbar som en FTP server också ^^
<Lexzuz> okej så de är 2 datorer i princip
<skenya> Det är två datorer som jobbar som servrar här hemma hos mig. En webbserver som ligger ut mot nätet, sedan har jag en webbserver som ligger internt som samtidigt fungerar som en FTP server ^^
<Lexzuz> jo de förstod jag
<skenya> En lekserver som du så vill kalla det eftersom att jag mäst bara leker med den ^^
<Lexzuz> men vad är de för snack om terminaler och sånt
<skenya> istället för kommandotolk heter det Terminal ^^
<skenya> Sedan får du lära dig att jobba i Terminalen.
<Lexzuz> jaha
<skenya> Det mästa installeras och configureras därifrån.
<Lexzuz> okej
<Lexzuz> låter spännande
<skenya> Vi finns här för att hjälpa dig samt guider på nätet ^^
<Lexzuz> Awesome
<Lexzuz> tänkte kolla runt på tuben en sväng
<Lexzuz> om du fortfarande är vaken skriver jag om en stund
<skenya> Gör det du ^^ Finns en hel del där om linux (sisst jag kollade iallafall ) ^^
<dagon_> någon annan som leker med centos?
<Lexzuz> vad är centos? :P
<dagon_> typ red hat
<Lexzuz> som är?
<Lexzuz> xD
<Lexzuz> haha förlåt men är nybörjare
<dagon_> tänkte precis fråga om du var ny :>
<Lexzuz> tänkte försöka ge mig på ubuntu på en server dator
<skenya> Det är en annan dist från linux
<dagon_> det gör du rätt i Lexzuz
<Lexzuz> visar de sig vara bra och sådant kör jag de på min allmäna dator också så att säga
<dagon_> ett bra tips är att ge sig på Arch Linux sen när du tröttnat på Ubuntu ;)
<dagon_> men börja med Ubuntu
<dagon_> eller ännu bättre, Linux Mint
<Lexzuz> hade ubunutu en gång i tiden
<dagon_> det är som Ubuntu fast minus allt pilleri
<Lexzuz> men de vägrade öppna .exe filer så jag gav upp
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> .exe-filer är ju windows exclusive
<dagon_> men en del windowsprogram kan du köra med hjälp av Wine
<Lexzuz> aa hörde det :P
<Lexzuz> tänkte om man skulle öppna en server lär man ju ha exe filen
<dagon_> jaså?
<dagon_> hur då menar du?
<Lexzuz> typ om jag vill öppna en privat, vi säger minecraft server
<Lexzuz> då måste jag ladda ner från deras hemsida
<Lexzuz> o där ligger de .exe fil
<skenya> Ska kolla om det inte finns en linux dist ^^
<Lexzuz> samma med "open Tibia" (blä)
<dagon_> http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<dagon_> där finns ju download till linux
<Lexzuz> jag kommer inte ens in på den sidan
<Lexzuz> haha
<dagon_> tom. servern finns till linux ser det ut som
<skenya> jodå ^^
<Lexzuz> är de mycket programmering insatt i ubuntu?
<Lexzuz> lästa ngnstanns att man kunde ladda ner saker som folk skrivit själva
<Markslap> Minecraft <3
<skenya> Det beror på vad du ska göra Lexzuz
<Markslap> Lexzuz: Det mesta man laddar ner har någon skrivit.
<skenya> Alla program du laddar ner är det ju någon som har programerat ^^
<Lexzuz> okej de verkar ju bara bättre och bättre med linux
<dagon_> det mesta är bra :)
<Lexzuz> jo de förstår jag med men jag menar privat personer som skrivit bättringar till OS
<Lexzuz> förstår du hur jag menar
<skenya> Jodå
<Lexzuz> någon kanske har skrivit ett jättebra program och någon kanske har skrivit ett as dåligt
<Lexzuz> som man inte behöver köpa osv osv
<skenya> Det finns, dock så behöver man inte ändra så mycket i linux, och skulle man vilja ändra så är det inte så svårt att göra det själv ^^
<dagon_> mja
<Lexzuz> haha nej kanske inte ....de enda programeringen jag har kört är VB
<dagon_> det beror på vilken dist du använder
<dagon_> slackware och gentoo är kanske inte det lättaste för en nybörjare
<dagon_> "yay, bygg allt från source"
<skenya> sant ^^
<Lexzuz> men men de är sånt guider är till för
<dagon_> helt klart
<Lexzuz> hur är det med msn
<Lexzuz> spotify
<Lexzuz> osv
<dagon_> funkar fint
<Markslap> Spotify kan du köra i Wine.
<dagon_> finns tom native till linux om du har premium
<Lexzuz> kör unlimited
<skenya> kör det på min bärbara ^^
<dagon_> kör då linux-klienten :D
<Lexzuz> okej :)
<Markslap> MSN Messenger fungerar nog inte så bra i Wine, dock finns det finfina alternativ.
<skenya> Den jag bara kan köra linux på eftersom att alla drivrutiner till windows inte fungerar ^^
<Lexzuz> idag blir de ubuntu garanterat
<Lexzuz> ni har övertalat mig
<skenya> AMSN :)
<dagon_> pidgin är bästa klienten för msn
<dagon_> i mitt tycke
<dagon_> om man vill köra grafiskt
<Markslap> I think Bitlbee.
<Markslap> Mm
<dagon_> jag gillar bitlbee annars
<dagon_> bah!
<skenya> ^^
<Lexzuz> jajust ja....hur är det med drivrutinerna till datorn??
<dagon_> det mesta fungerar direkt
<Markslap> Det fixar sig när du installerar Ubuntu.
<Lexzuz> jaha så de finns liksom
<Lexzuz> förlaggtt
<Markslap> Men aMSN eller Pidgin är dom vettigaste imo.
<dagon_> Lexzuz; det enda som kan krångla är ljud och grafik, beroende på vad du har
<Lexzuz> nvidia
<dagon_> inga problem
<Lexzuz> awesome
<dagon_> finns linuxdrivare tillhandahållna av nvidia :)
<Lexzuz> har hört att de e problem med ATI
<dagon_> inte alls
<dagon_> jag har kört ATi hela mitt liv och aldrig haft problem
<Lexzuz> ofan
<Lexzuz> nej ni har övertalat mig för mycket
<Lexzuz> vill egentligen sätta igång nu
<Lexzuz> men orkar inte :P
<dagon_> :P
<skenya> ^^
<skenya> Vi hjälper dig gärna om vi kan.
<Lexzuz> hur mkt utrymme krävs för ubuntu?
<dagon_> inte så jättemycket
<skenya> Om jag ska vara ärlig så är jag inte så kunnig på Ubuntu heller. Men jag vet tillräckligt för att ta mig runt ^^
<Lexzuz> tänkte om man kör en dualboot har en hårddisk fri på 111gb
<skenya> Kan du göra om du vill ^^
<Lexzuz> awesome
<Lexzuz> måste fixa en S-ata kabel bara
<skenya> Har ett par liggande.
<skenya> Bor du i närheten kan du få en.
<skenya> Har förmånga ^^
<Lexzuz> län?
<skenya> Jämtland
<Lexzuz> västmanland
<skenya> nävlasch
<Lexzuz> sant
<mageek> hur lång tid brukar det ta för en bugg som är fixad att komma in i repot =? tänker på nvidias v96 driver som äntligen e ute för maverick
<skenya> Ingen aning ^^
<dagon_> du menar fixen för buggen?
<Lexzuz> dagon
<mageek> nej, nvidia släpte en driver som funkar med xorg
<Lexzuz> kommer du in på minecrafts hemsida
<dagon_> japp
<mageek> den var bugg klassad
<Lexzuz> kan du kika om man kan köpa spelet med visa kort
<dagon_> aw, orkar inte regga mig bara för det :P
<Lexzuz> okej :P
<mageek> vem orkar regga sig på irc :D
<Lexzuz> svårt xD
<dagon_> jag
<Lexzuz> jag med
<mageek> nerd
<Lexzuz> brb ska hämta en cola
<mageek> lidl cola här
<Lexzuz> samma här
<Lexzuz> freeway
<skenya> Jag är reggad, men inte här ^^
<Lexzuz> kör du via java?
<Lexzuz> a.k.a hemsida :P
<skenya> Nej ^^
<mageek> gjorde livs bästa script häromdan :P
<skenya> Sitter med ett program som heter IceChatt ^^
<Lexzuz> aha genom linux skulle jag tro??
<Lexzuz> ^^
<mageek> #!/bin/sh find /media/sda5/Music -iname "*.mp3" -print > /tmp/playlist.m3u xterm -e mplayer -shuffle -playlist  /tmp/playlist.m3u sen bara ett alias som heter music :P
<skenya> faktist inte.
<Lexzuz> mageek vad är de för script
<Lexzuz> vad gör det
<skenya> Det finns vissa saker som jag måste ha koll på och dom kan jag bara ha koll på i windows. Men nu pratar vi administrationsnivå.
<mageek> den spelar random musik från en path du väljer
<skenya> ^^
<mageek> man skriver bara music i terminalen så ploppar en xterm upp o spelar
<skenya> Därutav så vill jag ha dubbla serversystem hemma ^^
<mageek> orka leta musik heh
<Lexzuz> sant
<skenya> hehehe
<Lexzuz> ubuntu blir bara coolare och coolare enligt mig när ni skriver vilka möjligheter de fins
<Lexzuz> finns*
<skenya> Ska jag vara ärlig så har jag hittat enbart en nackdel med ubuntu,
<Lexzuz> som är:
<skenya> Du kan inte spela i skype med andra som har nya windows
<skenya> oj det var visst två nackedalr.
<skenya> nackdelar :P
<Lexzuz> fuck skype
<skenya> Jag kan inte hjälpa dom som har en windowsserver och förklara hur dom ska göra saker och ting ^^
<mageek> ubuntu har inga nackdelar, förrutom drivers för mitt wifi
<Lexzuz> jag känner mig som värsta hackern... ska få hem en dator till :P har en 42tums skärm till min nuvarande dator och beställde en ipad igår :P
<skenya> härligt ^^
<mageek> jag sitter just nu med RDP till min xp via ubuntu, RDP klienten i linux e klart bättre än i win
<Lexzuz> ni som har tv bervid er sätt på kanal 3
<Lexzuz> XDDD
<Lexzuz> fort
<mageek> e det laserturken igen :/ s
<Lexzuz> nje nej
<Lexzuz> den där fiskaren som failar på allt
<dagon_> mageek; vad har du för wifi då?
<Lexzuz> haha sorry oftopic :p
<Lexzuz> men de e så jävla kul
<Lexzuz> tillbakatill ubuntu
<dagon_> just nu gör det inget om du är OT :P
<dagon_> bara jag som är gammelvarg här nu tror jag
<Lexzuz> hehe
<Lexzuz> tror ni de går o flasha ipaden till ubuntu?
<dagon_> kanske
<skenya> Det borde fungera...
<dagon_> vad sitter det för hårdvara i en sån egentligen?
<skenya> Bra fråga.
<dagon_> borde vara en massa intel
<dagon_> typiskt apple
<skenya> Ipad är ju Apple. Och jag har aldrig litat på Apple.
<Lexzuz> ja nu ska man inte ta i och säga "ipad" köpte en "epad" XD
<Lexzuz> med android
<Lexzuz> dog alla?
<dagon_> nej då :>
<skenya> nejdå
<skenya> :DS
<Lexzuz> ;P
<dagon_> kollar lite lyxfällan
<skenya> :D*
<Lexzuz> nice
<dagon_> väldigt lärorikt
<Lexzuz> såg du avsnittet med tjejen som levde på guldkortet
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> vilket jävla pucko
<Lexzuz> haahahahahha
<Lexzuz> sant
<dagon_> sjukt att hon fick jobb så snabbt
<dagon_> och sen kunde byta nästan direkt
<dagon_> jag har sökt jobb i snart 3 år
<dagon_> och jag har ändå 4 sidor CV
<dagon_> hon har väl en halv A4 om hon har tur
<dagon_> hon verkade ju inte för skarp
<Lexzuz> hon fick jobb på subway för de va TV där
<skenya> dagon.
<Lexzuz> lovar
<dagon_> inte omöjligt
<dagon_> fortfarande irriterande :P
<Lexzuz> sant
<skenya> Jag har hjälpt till som bonddräng, stall dräng, snickare, målare, golvläggare, elektrikter, gick it-media i gymnasiet, gick en svetsarutbildning och vart EU svetsare på gas, har praktiserat innom renhållning, mekaniker, skrotare med mera. jag har sökt jobb i 2 år och får inte ett skit.
<skenya> Nu ska jag ta lastbilskort... Sedan får vi se vad som händer.
<dagon_> livet är orättvist
<Lexzuz> Sant
<skenya> en hel del.
<Lexzuz> jag har gått på 3 gymnasium och är 18 ;)
<dagon_> :p
<skenya> slitit halva mitt liv (större delen utav livet svart) kunskaperna har jag men får inge jobb....
<Lexzuz> gick 1 år på IT-nätverk/operativ
<Lexzuz> 3 dagar lantbruk
<Lexzuz> 1 år IV
<Lexzuz> måste fan se byggfällan också
<skenya> jag glömde att jag har som hobby (näverksteckniker, serveradmin och datorteckniker)
<dagon_> :)
<skenya> Men inge jobb finns det för min del :(
<mageek> jag har som hobby att leka med linux
<skenya> Nu ska jag pröva ta lastbilskortet via arbetsförnedringen.
<Lexzuz> min hobby är sängen där får jag jobb varje natt
<mageek> hehe
<skenya> hahaha
<skenya> lite taskigt betalt bara Lexzuz
<dagon_> själv gick jag El/Data på gymn. 2 år KY som certifierad programmerare, självlärd inom linux, php, css, photoshop etc.
<Lexzuz> sant
<Lexzuz> php är något jag kan riktigt bra
<dagon_> 2/4 sidor av mitt CV är saker jag lärt mig själv
<dagon_> men det gillas tydligen inte av arbetsgivare
<mageek> ky är ju drygt :D gick också ky en gång i tiden
<dagon_> ky är fint
<dagon_> men det hjälpte inte mig :P
<mageek> inte mig heller lol
<skenya> Min svetsutbildning var en KY
<dagon_> lågkonjunktur != bra
<skenya> det jävliga var att det kom en börskrars imellan mig och jobbena :P
<mageek> låter som du gick ky runt år 2000
<Lexzuz> ska på intervju nästa fredag i sthlm på en lackerings firma
<Lexzuz> har lackat en bil o de räckte tydligen
<skenya> näe, men 09...
<mageek> var det kris då med lol
<skenya> plåt och metall gick ju hårdast åt.
<dagon_> it backade rejält också
<skenya> eller var det 08...
<mageek> hela världen har ju kris de sista 20 åren
<dagon_> 08/09 typ
<mageek> ska man ha jobb får man fixa eget
<skenya> i vilket fall som hellst. Jag gick svetsutbildningen då :P
<dagon_> jag tycker det är störigt när folk jag känner som är upp till 3 år yngre än mig har välbetalt jobb
<Lexzuz> sant
<mageek> dagon_: så är livet
<dagon_> mjo
<skenya> min lillasysster som är under 18 tjänar mer än mig om hon skulle ta en praktik.
<mageek> haha
<dagon_> skevt
<Lexzuz> shit
<mageek> thats sucks
<skenya> yupp
<dagon_> alltså
<dagon_> jag begriper inte hur fjånarna i lyxfällan lyckas sätta sig så mycket i skiten
<mageek> då får skapa apps för webben, idg behöver en ny slideshow har jag hört... det köper dom nog om du fixar
<skenya> skulle jag tro.
<skenya> ^^
<Lexzuz> Har ni sett die hard 4?
<mageek> japp
<dagon_> den sög om jag minns rätt
<mageek> den var bra
<Lexzuz> i början den där nörden som är polare med "warlock"
<mageek> jag gillade den
<skenya> Men jag sätter mig i en lastbil och kör stora mäktiga lass runt om i europa istället ^^
<dagon_> :)
<Lexzuz> aja till topic
<Lexzuz> vad kör han för OS? XD
<mageek> igår såg jag wargames2 den sög däremot.. men var ju lite kul end¨å
<skenya> vem han? Lexzuz
<Lexzuz> han nörden i början
<Lexzuz> i den skabbiga lägenheten
<mageek> den som hadde kollen på elnätet ?
<Lexzuz> ja han den smala
<mageek> lol
<Lexzuz> asså.... han som överlevde smällen i lägenheten
 * skenya kliar sig på huvudet.
<mageek> tror jag får se den igen, var nog 2 årsedan jag såg den
<Lexzuz> okej
<Lexzuz> och dom som sitter i lastbilen kör något allt för coolt OS
<skenya> KRIS!!!
<skenya> PANIK!!!
<skenya> ALARM!!!
<Lexzuz> ??????+
<skenya> LARMA ALLA!
<Lexzuz> vadå?
<skenya> Min kaffemugg är tom igen ;(
<dagon_> minecraft ddosat igen? :P
<dagon_> jaha
<dagon_> haha
<Lexzuz> tror de
<skenya> snyft!
<skenya> någon har stulit kaffet i min kopp...
<Lexzuz> jag kan inte ens logga in
<skenya> ska se om jag har mer i pannan. ^^
<mageek> äh det e bara felia som strular igen
<skenya> annars blir det att koka mer :P
<dagon_> felia lär vara sämsta ISP någonsin
<Lexzuz> Sant
<mageek> japp
<Lexzuz> hatar deras internet
<Lexzuz> hade ni också krasher förra helgen
<dagon_> mitt nät dör lite då och då runt midnatt varke dag
<dagon_> varje*
<mageek> den går upp och ner i speed som om dom körde moden pooler på 80 talet
<dagon_> Lexzuz; ja, fy fan va störigt när jag försökte streama en live show
<Lexzuz> Aa fett jobbigt
<Lexzuz> satt o lira
<Lexzuz> fick kick 3 gånger i rad
<mageek> jag kan knapt spela wow, får dc stup i kvarten för att det börjar lagga då och då
<dagon_> lirar ni sc2 förresten?
<mageek> bara wow
<Lexzuz> jag måste ringa till telia internet är så segt hos min farsa så SPOTIFY BUFFRAR
<Lexzuz> Förstår ni då mitt läga
<Lexzuz> läge*
<dagon_> fast spotify är rätt kasst till och från
<mageek> buffrar youtube för dig med... ?
<Lexzuz> yupp
<Lexzuz> hos morsan är de aldrig kick
<mageek> mmm hände aldrig när jag körde comhem, börja när jag fick telia
<skenya> puh
<skenya> fick en kopp till.
<skenya> nästa gång blir det till att mala mer kaffe ^^
<dagon_> åh, com bort hade jag när jag bodde i lägenhet
<mageek> kör pulver :D
<dagon_> kör jolt
<dagon_> :D
<mageek> :/
<mageek> jolt e ju nerlagt
<dagon_> :O
<skenya> jupp
<mageek> iaf här
<skenya> Vart inte Jolt uppköpta?
<mageek> vet inte.. var nog ett tag sen jag såg jolt i butiken iaf
<Lexzuz> jag dricker de som finns hemma
<Lexzuz> :P
<dagon_> jag älskar energidryck
<Lexzuz> Aa
<mageek> har du gömt cola i skokartongerna hehe
<Lexzuz> Morsan köpte energi dryck till sodastream
<dagon_> den funkar men det är ju med sötningsmedel
<mageek> streamers äger
<Lexzuz> ja men de smakar lika gott för de
<Lexzuz> xD
<dagon_> nä
<Lexzuz> jo ;P
<Lexzuz> älskar skiten
<dagon_> men champis till soda stream is the shit
<mageek> man har nästan alltid dricka hemma då
<Lexzuz> måste testas
<Lexzuz> kaktus är jäävligt gott
<dagon_> :O
<dagon_> vilken är tillverkaren?
<dagon_> jag kör rätt mycket Hemläsk
<mageek> duger gott med sooda + fun
<dagon_> jävla viasat som lagt reklam på sin webbtv också
<Lexzuz> Aa
<mageek> såg att man kan filtrera bort reklam bra med ett webfilter... dansguardian
<skenya> fasen också.
<mageek> från streamade filmer mm
<dagon_> det låter underbart
<mageek> men det var jobbigt att confa dansguardian tog ett par timmar
<skenya> skulle ha varit kul att slänga ut den interna servern ut på nätet. Men eftersom att jag bara kan ha en DMZ just nu så har jag lite problem...
<Lexzuz> DMZ
<Lexzuz> explain yourself
<Lexzuz> ? ;P
<dagon_> !google
<ubot2> De flesta förväntar sig att du har provat "googla" efter en lösning innan du frågar. Ibland kan det vara snabbare än att vänta på ett svar från någon i kanalen. Gå till www.google.se för att söka.
<dagon_> :D
<mageek> DMZ = DirtyMadZettings
<Lexzuz> haha sorry :P
<dagon_> haha, jag bara skojar med dig Lexzuz :)
<mageek> dmz e nog bra ibland...
<Lexzuz> menjag menar att jag ska googla först
<skenya> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMZ_%28Internet%29
<dagon_> mageek; vad kör du för router?
<skenya> Netgear ^^
<mageek> just nu kör jag via wifi till en dlink
<skenya> WGR614
<dagon_> själv kör jag linksys wrt54gl
<mageek> har kört dgl4300 i några år, hadde den första utgåvan som var guld
<dagon_> har inte vågat flasha den än
<mageek> linksys e perfekt
<dagon_> japp
<skenya> Inte jag heller. Dock är jag nöjd med min Netgear.
<Lexzuz> är det någon här som kör felia här? och har deras thompson router?
<dagon_> jag kör felia men inte deras router
<mageek> samma här
<skenya> Thompson är ett givär till en början.
<Lexzuz> för de går tammefan inte att öppna portar
<Lexzuz> i den
<skenya> eller rättare sagt en vapentillvärkare
<Lexzuz> har lagt upp på flera forum
<mageek> det är väl bara en port öppen i den
<Lexzuz> när jag ringde till telia.....så hade som ingen support för de
<Lexzuz> blev galen
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> köp dig en linksys
<dagon_> 500kr
<Lexzuz> Aa men vi har telefon o skit i den
<dagon_> kör ni inte det i modemet?
<mageek> den ska vara transparant och du får ha en router bakom första rj45an
<Lexzuz> jo men de är modem och router i samma
<dagon_> vilket skit :P
<Lexzuz> tell me about it
<mageek> den vi hadde gick o confa.. men supporten nollstälde modenet senare och vi kom inte längre åt den
<Lexzuz> sådär borde dom inte få göra
<mageek> deras saker
<Lexzuz> sant
<Lexzuz> men dom står hos dig
<Lexzuz> du har all rätt att göra vad du vill med det
<dagon_> "får" man inte hårdvaran tillsammans med abonnemanget?
<Lexzuz> vet inte :P
<Lexzuz> du skulle sett när jag ringde supporten kommer inte ihåg vad de va om men iaf...pratade med snubben i telefon som gick genom modemet så sa han åt mig att ta en penna och reseta modemet/routern och när jag gör de så klickar de o telefonen dör XD de tänkte dom inte på
<mageek> vet inte avtalet.. men jag tror att dom har rätt att jystera i sin anslutning till modemet
<mageek> ta tex comhems mode, , den får ju ny mjukvara utan att vi vet om det
<skenya> Netgearen jag har måste jag hämta uppdateringarna till lite nu och då.
<skenya> ^^
<Lexzuz> min zyxel hade jag i flera år uppdatera inte en enda gång
<mageek> bara man e nöjd och sakerna funkar.. alla märken har bra och dåliga saker
<skenya> ^^
<Lexzuz> sant'
<skenya> Finns säkert någonting nytt till den
<skenya> Frågan är bara om man orkar ta reda på det samt att kanske eve bli tvungen att configurera om den pga uppdateringarna :P
<skenya> Jag orkar då inte.
<skenya> ^^
<dagon_> en sak retar jag mig på
<skenya> vadå?
<mageek> min dgl4300 var den bästa ever, jag köpte 2till av senare utgåva, dom sög fett... samma märke och samma modell men med stora skilnader i prestandea
<dagon_> även om man sätter till WLAN till "hidden" så blir det inte det
<skenya> knepigt.
<dagon_> efter config körde jag wicd på min ena laptop och hittade nätverket ändå
<skenya> kollat att den inte sänder ut en SSID någonstans?
<dagon_> tanken är ju att man ska veta SSID't för att kunna ansluta
<mageek> hidden e lite lustigt, min usb wifi från 3com hittar alla hidden :P
<skenya> Inte mitt :P
<dagon_> ja, alltså. i den laptopen sitter ett svingammalt broadcom
<skenya> Du kan inte hitta mitt.
<dagon_> för att du inte har nått? :P
<skenya> Hade en snubbe som gick i paralellklass med mig fast på nätvärkssidan ^^
<dagon_> vänta
<skenya> han hittade det inte, och han ska ha lärt sig att hacka dolda nätverk av olika slag.
<dagon_> jag kanske kör broadcast
<skenya> Jodå jag har ett trådlöst.
<mageek> jag har kört airocrack med ett tag, den ser det mesta hehe'
<dagon_> :>
<skenya> Mitt har till en början ingen SSID, sedan så finns det inga spår efter sändningen, efter det så är sändningen dessutom krypterad :P
<mageek> bara och installera airorcrack och starta airomon-ng så visar den näten runtomkring.. har jag för mig
<skenya> Lagomt roligt att pröva ta sig in.
<dagon_> skenya; hur ansluter du utan SSID?
<Lexzuz> är de svårt att komma in i lösenords skyddade nätverk?
<skenya> Skulle du råka på att hitta det måste du knäcka ett 61 långt lösenord :P
<mageek> man ansluter inte direkt med airocrack. man listar ut passwords
<skenya> Jag har en SSID, men han sänder inte ut den.
<Lexzuz> är de inte med hash?
<dagon_> skenya; ska fan kolla över mina settings
<dagon_> skenya; overdrive på lösenordet :P
<dagon_> jag har väl 16 tecken långt och bara det tar väl typ 20.000 år att knäcka
<skenya> Du måste ansluta mot ssid: n För att få kontakt med routern.-
<skenya> hehehe
<mageek> kör man bara wpa så e det bra
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> wpa + psk
<dagon_> tror jag det var
<skenya> Så om du stänger av SSID-brodcasten så existerar inte ett trådlöstnätverk utåt, men du kan fortfarande ansluta dig mot den ^^
<dagon_> jag var lite stressad när jag confade upp mitt igen eftersom det fanns en uppdatering jag ville åt till min htc :P
<mageek> wep oavsett 64 eller 128 tar 5 minuter att dekryptera
<Lexzuz> med vilket program? :P
<Lexzuz> eller vad man ska säga
<dagon_> sånt uppmanar vi inte till
<skenya> crackit :P
<skenya> crackit finns inte än :P
<dagon_> däremot pratar vi i lärande syfte
<skenya> inte vad jag vet ^^
<mageek> jag uppmanar inte, berättar bara hur lång tid det tog hehe
<dagon_> aircrack-ng
<dagon_> sniffit är också populärt
<mageek> mmm aldrig testat
<skenya> det finns en skitbra program men jag kommer fasenimig inte på vad det heter.
<skenya> En polare kör det. Han kan ta sig in överallt. Och då menar jag överallt.
<Lexzuz> satt o läste på jespers forum 14 p12or frågade om de finns program som hackar hemsidor och msn åt en
<skenya> helt otroligt program ^^
<dagon_> så länge han är medveten om eventuella konsekvenser :)
<Lexzuz> skenya
<skenya> ja Lexzuz
<Lexzuz> fixa fram namnet på programmet :)
<skenya> Det var svindyrt att köta samt att jag har redan spenderat över 2 månader på att hitta det ute på nätet. Det existerar inte.
<mageek> testade ett program häromdan som skulle öppna bluetooths.. men den funka inte mot min mobil
<skenya> Du måste ha license för att kunna få använda programmet.
<Lexzuz> fråga din kompis då ;P
<skenya> För att få licensen var man tvungen att gå en utbildning på 14 dagar...
<skenya> Jädrigt tungt program dock ^^
<skenya> Fick se när han jobbade i det.
<Lexzuz> värt
<skenya> Han knäckte mina servrar på 0tid.
<skenya> Prislappen för att bara äga programmet börjar på 80K
<Lexzuz> ofan
<skenya> sedan kostar licensen
<skenya> + utbildningstiden.
<skenya> räkna 100k innan du ens får använda programmet.
<skenya> Min polare har det via ett dataföretag som han jobbar åt på sidan av ^^
<Lexzuz> ok
<Lexzuz> JAG VET!!!!
<Lexzuz> kl 8 går jag till konsum och köper kladdkaka :D
<dagon_> vafan :p
<skenya> Hahahaha
<skenya> snacka om offtopic regält :D
<mageek> kladdkaka... jag har pommesfrites kvar :d
<dagon_> nähä, om man skulle kolla lite TNA
<Lexzuz> tna?
<dagon_> total nonstop action
<dagon_> wrestling
<Lexzuz> haha okej
<Lexzuz> nice
<skenya> själv ska jag pröva fortsätta koda lite ^^
<Lexzuz> Fan va gött
<Lexzuz> Vill också ha ubunut
<Lexzuz> ubuntu
<mageek> vad kör du nu ?
<Lexzuz> xp
<Lexzuz> (
<Lexzuz> :(
<mageek> inget fel med det.. har både xp o ubuntu
<skenya> jag sitter i "win 7" och kodar html på en ubuntu server ^^
<skenya> länkad editplus <3
<mageek> jag använder xp som wifi nod hehe
<skenya> kopplad kanske man ska skriva ^^
<skenya> funkar ^^
<Lexzuz> ojojoj jag har mycket att lära
<Lexzuz> "nod" "editplus"
<Lexzuz> massor
<Lexzuz> och jag trodde jag va utbildad
<skenya> editplus är bara ett program som highlightar korrekt skriven webbkod
<Lexzuz> kollar på grannfejden
<Lexzuz> en gubbe som slår sin hund med en käpp
<Lexzuz> :s
<skenya> vilken idiot.
<mageek> heh, vad heter det då :) jag kör korsad tp till xp som har wifi till routern... drivers funkar inte i linux
<Lexzuz> ögat hade ramlat ut på hundafan
<Lexzuz> och en kärring blir mobbad av 2 andra par och hon är cancer sjuk och hennes hund är 10 år och hon hade ramlat och grannen vägrade hjälpa henne upp
<skenya> alla har vi problem och alla är dom olika...
<Lexzuz> sant
<Lexzuz> men de där...
<Lexzuz> btw jag hade tänkt att öppna en hemsida som kan löna sig i slutändan
<Lexzuz> är de någon som har tips på vad hemsidan kan handla om
<mageek> om jag vetat hadde jag varit rik
<skenya> Jadu,
<skenya> Du kan alltid göra den till ett lättåtkomligt cv, eller en portfolio ^^
<mageek> jag tror att enkla sidor är bra som avancerade.. spelar ingen roll hur bra du gör siten om innehållet e kasst
<skenya> eller göra en egen comunity
<skenya> Beror lite på hur seriös du är.
<Lexzuz> jo men ska man göra en hemsida som redan finns måste man hitta de där lilla extra som konkurerar ut dom andra
<skenya> Vet många skitdåliga sidor som är grymt bra programmerade ^^
<peetra> Om man vill bara testa å göra ett forum, så blir det bäst å billigast med tjänsten Egensajt
<Lexzuz> okej
<Lexzuz> men one.com
<Lexzuz> har ju bra utbud
<peetra> Får jag säga å h'r ens förresten?
<mageek> hitta något du gillar att göra, kanske teman till android eller din mobil... gillar man det man gör så blir sidan bra
<peetra> one sucks
<peetra> om man vill ha forum
<mageek> det jag tycker suger på nätet är att det är svårt att hitta bra lgpl bilder och musik, dom är utspridda och det är svårt att se vilken licens de har
<peetra> http://www.egetforum.se/ Där jobbade jag förut, helt suverän för testgrejs. Men tar man gratis så får man ngen support.
<Lexzuz> hade ett på forum24
<peetra> Det speöar kanske inte så stor roll med licensen om man tar för eget bruk
<peetra> forum24 dog i utvecklingen för tre år sedan
<Lexzuz> haha
<Lexzuz> dom använder ju phpbb
<mageek> jag menar kommersielt bruk av bilder som e öppna
<mageek> det kan slå
<skenya> Det finns betydligt bättre sätt att bygga en hemsida på ^^
<peetra> jag har googlat på free GPL pictures å hittat såna som fubkat bra för mig
<Lexzuz> joomla hahahahhaha
<peetra> ei helvete inte jooml
<peetra> a
<Lexzuz> haha
<mageek> ta tex picasa, där kan man med lite strul bocka i vilken licens man ska ha, det borde vara lättare att dela bilder som man vill ska vara öppna
<mageek> den iden tror jag e bra...
<peetra> Jag vet inte vad egendakt har lämgre, men jag har fullt fötroemfe för Daniel, som driver firman, han är billig å kristen å håller på de kristna värderingarna, därav väldigt bra för kunderna.
<peetra> Jag har en annan livsåskåning
<peetra> även då jag jobbade åt honom
<peetra> men han duger i Sverige, ;-)
<mageek> säljer gud bra ?
<Lexzuz> vad är de vi pratar om xD
<peetra> Jag säljer inte gud
<peetra> jag säljer egentöligen inget
<mageek> men vi pratar om sidor som ska ge pengar :D
<Lexzuz> jaha :p
<peetra> tyvker bara bra om en fd arbetsgivare. :D
<mageek> jag gillar alla arbetsgivare som ger lön
<peetra> Jag är föräljar till yrket dock
<peetra> Om man vill ha gratis CMS-verktyg å kan php så är CMSMS det bästa
<peetra> kan man inte php så är wordpress faktiskt ett ypperligt CMS-verktyg sedan i midsommar ungefär
<peetra> Nya WP ger en möjligheter långt botom blogar. :D
<skenya> Farsan kör det på min webbserver som är pekad utåt i mitt lilla sysstem ^^
<peetra> Druoal är förstås det som alltid fungerasr, men att köra eget tema å lära sig modifiera har en lite högre inlärningströskel.
<peetra> http://peetra.se/ Klicka på en re kla m PLIIS.
<peetra> *rodnar'
<skenya> från det ena till det andra.
<peetra> De e min CMS som  jag själv skrev
<skenya> någonting som förundrar mig med den här kanalen är att det inte är någon moderator synlig ^^
<peetra> den blev inge bra
<peetra> orkade aldrig göra klart
<skenya> den fungerar ^^
<peetra> va, här modererar ingen
<peetra> men alt vi skriver loggas
<skenya> åhåå ^^
<peetra> den här kanalen gåt å hitta sedan typ sex år tillbaka i ubunbtu-loggarna eller vcar det nu ar. :)
<peetra> Öppet iallafall
<skenya> näe, nu blir det fru-kost :P
<Lexzuz> peetra
<Lexzuz> kör du ubuntu
<skenya> jag är hungrig.
<peetra> ja?
<peetra> Jag med.
<Lexzuz> okej
<peetra> *nickar frenetiskt'
<Lexzuz> jag ska forma datorn idag :P
<peetra> Jag ska söka mig en macka!!!!
<Lexzuz> haha
<Lexzuz> gört
<Lexzuz> kan kl ba bli 8
<peetra> peetra kör Ubuntu
<peetra> å Kubuntu
<Lexzuz> jaha
<Lexzuz> ;P
<peetra> å rekommnederar Xubuntu
<Lexzuz> och rulloruntu
<peetra> nee
<peetra> bara stabila distar! ^^
<Lexzuz> senare idag
<Lexzuz> ubuntu blir de på datorn
<Lexzuz> direkt
<peetra> Man borde sova åsså
<Lexzuz> sen ska jag utforska
<Lexzuz> jag vakna vid 4
<mageek> jag kör ubuntu men gillar saker från kde
<Lexzuz> vad är kde?
<peetra> Jag är KDE-in-love-forever bara tror jag
<mageek> kde e desktop hanteraren i kubuntu
<mageek> gillar tex kate bättre än gedit
<Lexzuz> awesome
<Lexzuz> är inte så haj på vad allt heter
<peetra> Inom sex månader kommer man att kunna köra skarp KDE i Windows-miljö också!!!
<Lexzuz> o
<Lexzuz> k
<peetra> DÃ¥ kanske
<peetra> kanske
<peetra> kanske
<mageek> mmm kde eller qt verkar ha bättre potential än gtk.. men jag kan inte dom där bitarna
<peetra> jag kan prova på win igen
<peetra> gnome antas självdö inom nåt år.
<peetra> Jag klagar inte
<mageek> körde ngn gnome i xp, det var sämre än värst
<peetra> i virtualbox?
<mageek> nej direkt i win
<mageek> som ett skal
<peetra> åååh
<peetra> NÖRD!
<peetra> <3
<mageek> denna var det http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greengnome
<mageek> :D
<peetra> Jag förstår inte riktigt förtjudningen med gnome nu längre, inte efter att attha set maverick Meerkar som KDE <3
<mageek> jag tycker kde är lite slöare och tar lite mer resurser
<mageek> annars e det väl sak samma
<peetra> jeps, exakt min åsikt
<peetra> men det är värt det
<peetra> jag har så många datorer, så minst en MÅSTE ha KDE !!!
<mageek> jag har både kde och gnome, men loggar in i gnome då jag kan det bättre än kde
<peetra> Jag kör bla Internet Explorer på win på dotterns dator, så jag kan testa design.  :)
<mageek> hehe IE e det enda jag inte gillar
<peetra> IE6 på dotterns akktså
<Lexzuz> sant
<Lexzuz> google chrome är riktigt bra
<mageek> 6an e bättre än 7an o 8
<mageek> designmässigt alltså
<peetra> å så har jag IE7 å IE8 som dualboot till gnome å kde
<peetra> 6:an stöder inte javascript å png-bilder
<mageek> jag kör mest FF, men chrome använder jag periodvis
<Lexzuz> skönt som fan med chrome
<Lexzuz> bara skriva en bokstav så kommer resten av adressen upp
<mageek> gillar att den ger bra surfyta
<dagon_> peetra; är du vaken nu? :P
<peetra> Min mainbrowser är numera Chromium, den är snabb som fan
<peetra> Nää, jag sover teoretiskt sett sedan en timme
<mageek> hehe
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> du är väl filuren? :P
<mageek> jag borde sova, men för över bilder till picasa
<Lexzuz> vad gör picasa?
<mageek> jag har mina foton där
<peetra> Jag håller på med tungt flashspel på facebook å chromium är den enda som inte tiltar datron i samband med FB-chatt. :O
<Lexzuz> är det en internet sida eller
<mageek> ja
<Lexzuz> ok
<mageek> googles hittepå
<peetra> picasa på datorn samlar allt som är i bildfornat från din HD
<Lexzuz> nice
<peetra> å påtvingar sig som default bildvisare
<mageek> japp och vill man så kan man synca mappar mot webben
<peetra> jepps
<Lexzuz> är de lätt att programmera spel, och annat skit i ubuntu
<peetra> skitbra, tills man kommer på att det känns som om google äger en.
<dagon_> lika lätt som i nåt annat OS Lexzuz
<Lexzuz> okej
<mageek> picasa e skitprogram tycker jag, tar ju hur mycket datakraft som helst
<Lexzuz> trodde ubuntu hade inbyggt
<peetra> Kan du python så är det lätt
<dagon_> windows har python inbyggt
<mageek> jag har xp och ubuntu
<peetra> xp är det enda som MS skapart som är någe å ha
<Lexzuz> sant
<dagon_> 7an funkar faktiskt men den är inte användarvänlig
<mageek> jag gillar xp skarpt, men det känns lite lame när man startar cmd o e admin direkt
<peetra> 7:an å gamla datorer går inte ihop
<dagon_> nope
<Lexzuz> får jag fråga....när ni har och använder ubuntu använder ni det som ett vanligt OS eller använder ni det för att programmera eller
<dagon_> som ett helt vanligt OS
<peetra> Jag håller på å fixar en _spel_dato med 200 Mbs processor åt en n0kompis
<dagon_> jag dualbootar bara windows för att lira spel
<Lexzuz> ok
<peetra> ingen chans att få den å funka med win
<mageek> jag använder det för att jag trivs att vara i ubuntu, tröttnar ibland o kör xp
<peetra> oj
<dagon_> peetra; du missar pm :(
<peetra> inte 200
<peetra> 700 MB
<peetra> lite hursomhelst
<peetra> Den ska få Xubuntu, jag har testat via liveskivan å den funkar massa fint, men HD:n kommer först n'sta vecka
<dagon_> jag kör Ubuntu, Arch Linux, Fedora, Tiny Core, Puppy Linux och CentOS
<mageek> lubuntu är också coolt
<Lexzuz> är de olika os versioner av ubuntu?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> endast ubuntu är ubuntu
<peetra> Jag har hållit mig till stabilla *ubuntu hittills, men brände en Fedora ikväll. :)
<dagon_> duktig peetra
<dagon_> lyssnar på mig :)
<Lexzuz> så lubuntu är typ uppgradering?
<Lexzuz> eller
<Lexzuz> är jag helt lost
<dagon_> Lexzuz; lubuntu använder lxde
<mageek> lubuntu e en egen dist,
<peetra> nejdå, en annan skrivbordmiljö
<peetra> Jag räknsr lubuntu om en del av familjen. :)
<mageek> men den ingår väl i familjen buntu typ
<mageek> heh
<peetra> bingo!!!
<Lexzuz> få se om jag förstått de rätt.... tiny core, puppy linux och allt de där är olika linux OS?
<dagon_> japp
<Lexzuz> jaha
<Lexzuz> fan va stört
<Lexzuz> finns ju massor med gratis OS då ju
<peetra> förresten
<dagon_> japp
<Lexzuz> så vilket är de bästa?
<peetra> funkar apt-get i alla linuxar?
<dagon_> peetra; nope
<dagon_> endast distar som kör aptitude
<peetra> gissade det
<dagon_> debian, olika former av ubuntu, distar byggda på debian
<Lexzuz> vilket är de bästa utav dom?
<mageek> Lexzuz: den bästa e den du trivs med
<peetra> hoppades dock (flin
<Lexzuz> okej
<Lexzuz> så man får prova sig fram
<dagon_> Lexzuz; jag är ju nyförälskad i Arch Linux :P
<mageek> Lexzuz: jag gillar ubuntu för att communityn e grymt bra,'
<Lexzuz> tänkte testa ubuntu
<Lexzuz> först
<skenya> Det har sina för och nackdelar. Jag började själv med suse ^^
<mageek> tror jag skulle våga påstå att ubuntu är en av dom bästa desktop os i linux
<dagon_> linux mint piskar ubuntu
<peetra> Om man inte vet å har en gammal dator så är Xubuntu bäst, tycker jag,. Den e stabil å man kan googla på ubuntu för å hitta lösningar på sina problem
<peetra> KDE är bästa desktop ever!!!! <3
<dagon_> åh nej, inte ännu en kde frälst :P
<peetra> Men jag "säljer" Xubuntu bttre.
<mageek> jag kör lubuntu på en 700mhz 256mb ram
<mageek> gammal laptop
<peetra> jasså
<peetra> e lubuntu lättare än xubuntu då?
<dagon_> jag har en 233MHz med okänd mängd RAM, undrar vad jag ska köra på den
<mageek> jag tycker det
<peetra> dagon: xubuntu förtsås!!!
<dagon_> lär inte funka
<dagon_> minst 256MB RAM tror jag de kräver
<dagon_> eller 128
<dagon_> sitter nog inte mer än 64MB i den
<mageek> 128 tror jag
<peetra> beror på graffekortt, äldre kort stöder inte nya drivisen
<Lexzuz> vad gör ni med alla gamla datorer?
<Lexzuz> 700mhz
<mageek> jag har 2mbit graffekort i laptopen hehe
<dagon_> Lexzuz; använder? :P
<Lexzuz> man kan inte ens skriva på den xD
<mageek> 2mbyte*
<Lexzuz> till vad
<dagon_> surfa etc.
<peetra> skriva på graffe. WTF????
<skenya> Nu kanske det är dags att ta av sig solglasögonen ^^
<mageek> jag har lubuntun till att titta på xvids med över lanet hehe
<mageek> graffe ;:d heter det inte så lol
<dagon_> jag har en gammal dell latitude på typ 233MHz som jag bara kör i textläge
<Lexzuz> baserat på?
<dagon_> DSL
<peetra> better the devil you know then the devil you dont, så min kompåis med lila prosessorn får Xubuntu
<dagon_> Damn Small Linux :D
<peetra> Aj, den. :D
<peetra> läste om DNS å den e fascinerande
<mageek> jag fick in en nerbantad DSL i en p1 med 24mb ram...
<peetra> DSL
<peetra> '
<peetra> *
<peetra> shysst
<Lexzuz> *jaha
<peetra> skönt att höra att andra också kör me låg-power-device
<dagon_> mitä olet hidas reagoimaan :O
<mageek> det är roligt det med..
<Lexzuz> jag fattar ingenting
<Lexzuz> varför använda gammla p1 p2 p3 för?
<dagon_> för att de fortfarande fungerar så klart
<Lexzuz> ja men använda dom till vad?...man kan liksom inte göra något med do
<Lexzuz> m
<dagon_> jodå
<mageek> för att det e roligt :) sen kan man använda det som terminaler,
<peetra> Jag fick moderkortet med 700 megas prosessorn av min lärare som lär ut photodjop å wondowsXP å han sa att den inte fungerar med s.k moderna OS, men det bevisade jag honom fel
<dagon_> surfa, irc, u name it
<Lexzuz> men om man vill surfa o sitta på irc på en p3a varför inte bara köpa en vettig dator man kan göra de på
<skenya> jag har en äldre dator än så igång med ubuntu på :P
<peetra> Jag e skitnöjd över att ha kunnat bevisa en lärare fel. :D
<skenya> dock är det regält med ram i den ^^
<mageek> Lexzuz: med en laptop 700mhz 256MB ram 2MB gpu och 8GB hd så kan du göra en grymt bra media spelare om du använder en fileserver som delar ut filmer
<mageek> bra o ha i sängen
<peetra> Då den 700-datorn kommer i IRL-bruk så går det gratis åt en missbrukare, som behöver annat att göra än å knarka
<Lexzuz> jag börjar med en dator
<Lexzuz> och kör ubuntu
<dagon_> saxat från DSL's hemsida: Run light enough to power a 486DX with 16MB of Ram
<peetra> Jag har inga pengar så jag kan inte köpa en modern dato år honom
<dagon_> där snackar vi
<Lexzuz> vad jag lär mig tar jag därifrån
<skenya> jag har en gammal 486:a med 500mg ram som databas server^^
<skenya> 10 Gigs disk :P
<peetra> det rävker ju
<peetra> räcker väl
<Lexzuz> jag använder inte datorer som har mindre än 1 gig i ram och mindre än 512 mb ram
<Lexzuz> oj
<Lexzuz> hehe
<peetra> om man inte behöver grafik så är vadsomhelst tillräsckligt utan trafik
<mageek> alla datorer har sina områden
<Lexzuz> 1 gig i ram och 100gig hårddisk
<peetra> Vad göt man med HD=?=?
<dagon_> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-3.1.jpg
<dagon_> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-2.3jwm.jpg
<dagon_> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/images/dsl-4.2.x.jpg
<peetra> Jo, om man behöver mer än 40 giga HD, så piratar man. Punkt. ;-P
<dagon_> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/images/dsl-4.2.x2.jpg
<peetra> dagon kan  googla. ^^
 * dagon_ delivers
<dagon_> :D
<mageek> peetra: du har lite rätt där.. jag lyckas inte göra slut på mer än 40 gig utan att tanka saker från nätet
<dagon_> min ena laptop har bara 2GB HDD :)
<peetra> Jag har tankat bara då Piratebay bar INNE för 16 månader sedan å rättegång, måsta ju testa.
<mageek> var du i rätten ?
<peetra> Annars såär ja typ unik i mitt Finland, den en da av mina kompisar som inte piratar. :/
<mageek> ahaa just ja du e en finnländare med värre lagar än vad vi har
<peetra> Nee, ja testade tjänsten före den förändrades å raderade  sen efter att ha laddat ner.
<mageek> vi får se hur länge piratebay e öppen, så länge den är det anser jag att man ska använda det :P
<peetra> Lagarna är vad de är, mitt snöre är å försöka följa dem, även om jag anser att de är felaktiga lagar.
<Lexzuz> jag skulle vilja ta över TPB när dom stänger:p
<dagon_> usch
<peetra> Det är olagligt att ta andras grejer
<dagon_> vilket ansvar
<mageek> jag skiter i lagarna, jag gör det jag tycker käns bra
<peetra> Jag skiter i vad andra gör
<mageek> tankar aldrig mjukvara då det känns som stöld
<Lexzuz> "you wouldnt steel a car" "no but i sould download one if i could"
<peetra> Jag håller mig till kagen, men är lite beläst på juridik dock. :P
<peetra> SÃ¥ jag klarar mig. Hehhehe
<mageek> men en och annant avsnitt av en serie tar jag hem...
<dagon_> mageek; lögn, du har säkert utnyttjat en massa repos :P
<peetra> i Finland
<mageek> sen har vi ju linux, finns ingen anledning till pirat mjukvara
<Lexzuz> varför köpa mjukvara när de finns gratis
<peetra> Jodå, linux siftware oiratas också faktiskt
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> oja*
<mageek> heh
<peetra> det fins betalsofta til linux
<dagon_> cedega är ett av dem
<mageek> ja
<peetra> spotify
<peetra> komodo ide
<dagon_> komodo är väl gratis?
<peetra> edit e gratis
<mageek> men dom låter jag bli och kör tex wine ist för cross
<peetra> ide kostar
<dagon_> där ser man
<mageek> ju mer vi använder öppen kod desto mer konkurrans får betalversionerna'
<peetra> Jag hatr  faktiskt ett sharewareprogram olaga på totalt sex OS. LOLs
<peetra> Borde unistlla den ASAP!!!!!
<peetra> LOLs
<mageek> jag har nog inte ett enda program som e olagligt
<mageek> men har testat mängder
<peetra> filmer å musik då?
<mageek> massor
<dagon_> !pirat
<ubot2> Piratkopiering och andra illegala aktiviteter är inte välkomna ämnen i Ubuntu-kanalerna. Vänligen diskutera det någon annanstans, eller inte alls.
<peetra> det är dom man får böter för......
<mageek> filmer och musik gynnar artisterna om jag tankar hem
<mageek> för jag köper filmer och musik med som jag gillar, men har begränsad budget
<peetra> nu håller du på å gå in i en loop med mig, de är olagliga. Punkt. Gynna eller icke gynna.
<peetra> Jag kan som sagt min juridik å har inga problem med att hjälpa till då idiotikompisarna piratar, men jag gör det inte själv.
<mageek> jag anser att äganderätten har laga grund och artisterna får skydda sina verk, men verkligheten är en annan och ser ut att gynna artister om dom ligger ute på nätet
<mageek> så olagligt men posetivt
<peetra> Jag gör lltså nåt krimininellt då jag tiposar, men....
<mageek> ta tex musiken, den hittade en bra lösning med spotify
<peetra> t.ezx åt min mamma som är företagare så slulle jag aldrig tipsa o något "billigt" sätt.
<mageek> efter spotify har jag inte tankat en enda låt
<peetra> spotify blev bra, jo.
<peetra> Vioddler inte riktigt än
<dagon_> synd att voddler failade linuxusers bara
<skenya> Jupp
<mageek> youtube börjar göra livet surt så folk kommer ladda igen
<peetra> jag tror nog att den kommer för alla
<peetra> voddlerna alltså
<skenya> dock finns wine för det. Men det fungerar sisådär. Laggar ofta för mig :(
<mageek> peetra: den som gör verken tillgängliga och tjänar pengar på andras saker är kriminella, en person som tar hem en sak för att fördriva en timme ser jag inte som kriminell
<peetra> Installera chromium å ta html5 för youtube, om du har ubuntu, fan det blir bra, då an stöter på de som stöder html5!!!! :D
<Lexzuz> !pirat
<ubot2> Piratkopiering och andra illegala aktiviteter är inte välkomna ämnen i Ubuntu-kanalerna. Vänligen diskutera det någon annanstans, eller inte alls.
<dagon_> peetra; addade dig på facebook så du vet :)
<peetra> hahha, ok.
<dagon_> så du inte blir rädd vad det är för typ som addat dig :P
<mageek> men vad jag anser e nog skitsamma för lagen iofsig
<peetra> du kommer å få ett par spel invites då. :P
<dagon_> jag är van :)
<Lexzuz> jag vill också ha :P
<peetra> Precis, jag har mina åsikter å anser att massa grejer borde få tankas ner, men det får de inte.
<dagon_> innan fanns det en sida för att tanka lagliga mp3 men den försvann :/
<peetra> Jag är skitstolt över at inte pirata. *mallar sig*
<mageek> ubot2: men vi pratar inte direkt om kopiering i sig, mer om om det är en rimlig lag eller inte.. men kanske oftopic
<ubot2> mageek: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dagon_> hahaha
<Lexzuz> fail
<peetra> hihhhi
<mageek> ofabian
<peetra> jag gissade ubot direkt. :)
<peetra> pojkvännen sitter å programnmerar bottar ibkand
<peetra> men officiellt så IRCar jag INTE!!!!! LOLs
<dagon_> :)
<mageek> jag själv skulle vilja ha en sida för folk som gillar att fotografera och lägga ut bilder under lgpl
<peetra> Vi får fixa det då
<mageek> :)
<dagon_> tur att min flickvän inte förstår sig på irc, hon tror att jag sover
<peetra> Har du bra med bredband upp?
<peetra> hehe
<mageek> just nu har vi inten lina alls, den blev vi av med, pengabrist och vi kör en lågbudget variant just nu
<dagon_> om en sån sida kommer upp borde den ha säkra medlemmar och de får invites så man slipper barnporr, porr osv.
<Lexzuz> sant
<dagon_> tänker på hur pici och andra missbrukats så
<Lexzuz> ska jag göra en eller
<Lexzuz> ;)
<peetra> Barnporr å sånt undiks ju genim sträng moderering.
<Lexzuz> jo
<mageek> porr bilder kan hamna på ngn annan sida... det gillar jag inte att ha på en art sida
<dagon_> enklast lösning är trusted members och public pictures
<peetra> om man bara har tid å lina så är det ju inget problem idag. Pengar behöver det unte kosta utöver vad isp:n tar
<mageek> det är inte mängden bilder som e viktit tycker jag, mer att dom är unika och bra
<dagon_> jag är sjukt nojig över att sätta en server hemma
<Lexzuz> vadårå?
<peetra> man börjar med allt public å drar över till trusted på en natt, efter ordentgt e-post spammande. ^^
<dagon_> får man access till servern får man access till mitt nätverk och samtliga datorer
<Lexzuz> sant
<peetra> inte alls svårt att googla sig fram till korrekt säkerhetsprotokoll
<dagon_> bästa hade varit att kunna sätta så att servern endast har in och ut mot internet och inte ethernet
<mageek> bara man har en moderator som kollar igenom innehållet så brukar saker lösa sig
<dagon_> mjo, fast skönt om det bara funkade
<dagon_> underhållsfritt är guld
<mageek> sant
<peetra> http://www.000webhost.com/ är gratis men de kolar kontonas användning med två
<peetra> månadrs mellanrum eller så
<dagon_> förresten
<dagon_> jag vet hur man kan få gratis webhost
<Lexzuz> ofan
<peetra> mest att man inte belastar dock. :)
<dagon_> http://www.openhosting.se/
<dagon_> deras site är visst nere
<dagon_> http://www.lathund.nu/ hostas hos dom
<dagon_> tror det är Louie som ligger bakom det
<peetra> jag använder inte http://www.000webhost.com/ till något seriöst. kör bara testgrejer där
<peetra> nee, inte direkt.
<peetra> Hund e nog bara hund. :)
<dagon_> jag syftade på openhosting :)
<peetra> aha
<mageek> kan funka :)
<dagon_> nä, lata sig i sängen nu :)
<mageek> Det viktiga är för mig att folk kan ha roligt en stund, internet har blivit för mycket allvar och leken e lite borta
<mageek> god natt eller morgon dagon_
<peetra> Ja, borde verkligen gå å sova en imme före barnet baknar. :)
<mageek> jag med, hehe
<peetra> Sov gott å hälsa alla flickvä'nner å barn med en personlig kram! :)
<Lexzuz> torrbollar
<Lexzuz> :P
<mageek> sov gott peetra och din sida var bra :)
<peetra> tak
<peetra> ;P
<peetra> c
<mageek> :C
<peetra> *
<mageek> oj den spg sur ut
<mageek> :)
<peetra> Ska spara lite ström,stänger datorn. Hejdå.
<peetra> hittas på ubuntu.se å med sökord peetra på fb
<peppis> Morn
<Lexzuz> morn morn
<skenya> morn
<Lexzuz> försöker sätta in custom songs i GH 3
<larsemil> timing: /lastlog larsemil
<larsemil> oj
<antii> :=)
<larsemil> Barre: pong
<Barre> morrn morrn.... glömde bort varför jag pingade :)
<Barre> larsemil: ^^
<Lexzuz> snart blir de ubuntu för första gången :p
<skenya> härligt.
<Lexzuz> jo
<Lexzuz> förstår ju lite men de finns tydligen massa saker man kan göra:p
<Lexzuz> som ett barn på julafton idag :)
<larsemil> Barre: :)
<larsemil> nu ut och grilla med barnen i skogen! höstdagar ftw!
<larsemil> http://open.spotify.com/track/3qIE0H6CtnnAigyEZ9TBI2
<EAG> bah.. jag börjar få riktad reklam som är lite läskig :)
<EAG> "gnarly head finns nu i bag n box"
<Calyp> <----@FSCONS
<Pekka> Jag får inte till mitt mobilabredband i Ubuntu :(
<X-Sleepy-X> är på jakt efter en ny router men har lite dålig koll på alla de olika sorterna
<X-Sleepy-X> någon som känner sig ha bra koll och vill guida lite?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<zChris> gha
 * zChris längtar till wow native client
<Haffe> Det lär ta ett tag.
<zChris> Ja tyvärr
<zChris> längtar även till fullvärdiga drivare från ati :)
<jolle> Får panik, får inte igång ljudet
<jolle> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<jolle> oj
<jolle> cannot open mixer: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<jolle> När jag försöker gå in i alsamixer
<zChris> låter skumt
<jolle> fungerar som root
<zChris> jolle: kolla om du har rätt modul laddat för ditt ljudkort, vad har du för kort?
<zChris> aha
<zChris> då är det nog att din user inte finns med i rätt grupp
<zChris> jolle: testa "sudo gpasswd -a användare audio"
<jolle> alsamixer cannot open mixer: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<jolle> efter
<zChris> vadå efter?
<zChris> du måste logga ut och sen igen för att det ska få effekt :)
<jolle> Hur får jag till min IceAUTHORITY fil?
<Lapp3n> Hej alla på denna all helgona afton..
<Lapp3n> Har givetvis en fråga också denna dag.. :) Efter nya uppdateringen så hittar den inga insticksprogram till sida www.godstarts.se radio??
<zChris> jolle: fick du till ljudet?
<zChris> Lapp3n: vad är den ? :P
<Lapp3n> zChris: vad är vad??.. haha...
<Lapp3n> En internet radio
<Lapp3n> hahah
<zChris> du säger att "den hittar inga insticksprogram" vad menas?
<Lapp3n> Nej men innan uppdateringen så hittade själva ubuntu en egen insticksmodul som den installerad själv och man kunde lyssna på raion.. Efter uppdateringen så kunde frun inte lyssna på radion och kunde ej heller hitta någpn insticksmodul så att man kan lyssna på radion med... Er nu totallt värde K på ubuntu så..:-(
<zChris> Jag förstår ingeting ^
<zChris> är det firefox som har den här insticksmodulen ?
<Lapp3n> Ska kolla... (fruns dator så måste be snällt först)
<Calyp> http://picasaweb.google.com/CalyptratusTZM/FSCONS2010#5536414076767528850
<Pekka> Jag återkommer senare i dag
<Pekka> Hej då :)
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> kan man bo i göteborg tro
<coobra> tydligen
<Lapp3n> zChris: Så här står det....               Ingen URI-hanterare implementerad för "mmsh"
<Lapp3n> Så mig säger det inte ett smack tyvärr...:(
<Lapp3n> Sen undrar jag även kan man ha flera olika kodningar samtidigt för text??
<Lapp3n> Alltså jag menar kan man ha  ISO-8859-1 och UTF-8 samtidigt??
<zChris> Lapp3n: vad var det för länk?
<Lapp3n> godstart.se
<zChris> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<Lapp3n> huh? ska jag skriva så?
<max> Hej
<max> skulle behöva ha lite hjälp
<Guest65342> nu blev jag guest65342/max
<zChris> Lapp3n: japp
<zChris> Guest65342: skriv /nick maxjr
<Guest65342> hur som helst jag vill ha en hemma server hemma som jag tänkte göra av en vanlig dator
<Lapp3n> provar... hehe.. gillar sitta och fråga er för jag fattar nästan aldrig nåt.. hahah
<Guest65342> jag vill kunna streama film, musik från xbmc media center från den servern
<Guest65342> och jag vill kunna koda php, mysql på den
<Guest65342> då är min fråga går det göra allt detta med ubuntu 10.10 server versionen
<Guest65342> och finns det någon tutorial om hur man sätter upp datorn till en server
<Guest65342> och går det koda asp.net på den ifall jag har ubuntu
<Guest65342> tänkte på att asp är ju gjort av microsoft
<zChris> Guest65342: bra fråga
<zChris> Guest65342: tror du kan programmera det men stödet är inte fullt ut
<zChris> Guest65342: annars kan du fråga i #asp.net
<Lapp3n> zChris: Måste bara få säga tack och bock för din hjälp... Hehe ni kan en jäkla massa...:)
<zChris> Lapp3n: google min vän.. google :)
<baagz> Någon som har tips på var man kan köpa netbooks utan OS??
<Guest65342> netbooks är ganska billiga med operativsystem
<Lapp3n> zChris: Haha.. fankens glömmer alltid google... :-/
<Guest65342> zchris
<Guest65342> det verkar som det går att koda .net på alla platformer
<baagz> Guest65342: Jo, men ser ingen poäng med att betala för något jag inte tänker använda
<baagz> Det ska gå att koda .net under alla platformer
<zChris> baagz: det ska gå att begära att få utan os
<Guest65342> ah men just asp då?
<zChris> http://aspalliance.com/387
<baagz> zChris: Har ju en lg x110 men ett nytt batteri kostar 1000.. då kan jag likaväl köpa en ny
<baagz> 2år gammal är den
<zChris> baagz: ja det var inge vidare :)
<Guest65342> men kan man sätta upp en localhost
<Guest65342> på sin ubuntu dator?
<Guest65342> så det funkar med asp?
<Guest65342> utan att ha server versionen
<Guest65342> typ som iis
<zChris> vet inte faktiskt
<zChris> det ändå jag vet är att asp + linux inte är en bra kombinatiojn
<zChris> http://www.ivankristianto.com/software-development/mono/howto-run-asp-net-on-linux-with-apache-web-server-mono-mod_mono/760/
<jolaren> http://www.phonehouse.se/Barbara-datorer/MSI/MSI-X320-XSlim-Series-
<Guest65342> men av mina erfarenheter som är 17 årig nybörjare av programmering så är php lite buggigt
<Guest65342> asp är mer stabilt
<jolaren> Vad tror ni om den?
<zChris> jolaren: är nog inge fel på det :)
<zChris> men nu ska jag vila :)
<jolaren> Gör så
<jolaren> Nu ska jag ut på Borlänges gator
<zChris> Guest65342: du får nog best svar i #asp.net  :)
<jolaren> zChris: word ^
<jolaren> Blir orolig över netbooken dock då jag inte hittar någon information om hur pass ubuntu är kompatibelt, tänker inte göra det misstaget igen att behöva blacklista moduler och dylikt
<IPconfig> brol'nge
<IPconfig> vilket skit st'lle
<IPconfig> typs p[ en backgrunds bild
<IPconfig> n[ bad ass bild
<jolaren> Jag vet, har flickvännen här
<jolaren> Är Stockholmare själv, bara uppe på helgerna ibland
<IPconfig> ....
<jolaren> Laters dudes
<IPconfig> ah that work to
<Guest65342> hur gör jag så jag kan lägga in en mapp i usr/bin
<maxjezy> godmorgon!
<maxjezy> hur svårt är det att lära sig .net programmering?
<Nafallo> Guest65342: varfor vill du gora det?
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: inte särskillt om man kan lite innan
<Guest65342> nafallo
<Guest65342> jag vill göra min ubuntu dator till en localhost
 * Nafallo ar imponderad av http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFGEgNJMCKg
<Guest65342> så jag kan koda aspnet
<Nafallo> Guest65342: ehrm. sa vad specifikt ar det du forsoker gora? du ska normalt sett inte behova rora nagot utanfor din hemkatalog, och mojligtvis /etc
<Guest65342> detta ska jag göra http://www.ivankristianto.com/software-development/mono/howto-run-asp-net-on-linux-with-apache-web-server-mono-mod_mono/760/
<sarkofag> Guest65342: localhost är en term/adress som refererar till ditt lokala system
<Guest65342> ja men hur gör jag en localhost då?
<Guest65342> som stödjer asp.net?
<Guest65342> i min ubuntu dator?
<Guest65342> i windows 7 installerar man bara iis 7.5
<sarkofag> man gör inte en localhost man har en localhost dvs din localhost är datorn du sitter på nu
<sarkofag> man installerar en httpd som stödjer asp.net
<Guest65342> ah men skicka en sån tutorial till mig då
<Guest65342> har sökt i åratal
<Nafallo> Guest65342: jag hittar ingen information i lanken du gav mig relevant for att du ska behova skapa nagot manuellt under /usr/bin/
<Guest65342> AddType application/x-asp-net .aspx .ashx .asmx .ascx .asax .config .ascx
<Guest65342> DirectoryIndex index.aspx
<Guest65342> MonoAutoApplication enabled
<Guest65342> MonoServerPath "/usr/bin/mod-mono-server2"
<Nafallo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono
<Nafallo> Guest65342: vad i den biten sager att du ska skapa nagra katalogen nagonstans?
<Guest65342> det står /usr/bin/mod-mono-server2
<sarkofag> Guest65342: MiniServerPath syftar nog till binären för mono-servern
<Guest65342> och det betyder?
<sarkofag> testa skriva 'locate mod-mono-server2'
<Nafallo> Guest65342: det star att du ska lagga till den informationen i en konfigurationsfil. inte springa runt och skapa filer och kataloger
<sarkofag> för att se så att binären verkligen ligger i /usr/bin
<Guest65342> ja men hur lägger jag till den då
<Nafallo> ...dessutom verkar det smartare att folja lanken som visar hur man gor det under Ubuntu an att folja huvudartikeln.
<Nafallo> i.e. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono
<Guest65342> äh jag skiter i detta
<Guest65342> och installerar windows 7
<sarkofag> det gör du nog rätt i ;)
<meges> lol
<meges> asp görs nog bäst med iis
<Guest65342> det enda som gör så att jag vill stanna kvar med ubuntu
<Guest65342> är xbmc media center
<sarkofag> det finns väl till windows också
<Guest65342> inget stabil version
<sarkofag> det kommer nog ska du se
<Guest65342> eller när jag installerade det på min skoldator
<Guest65342> som har windows 7 enterprise
<Guest65342> då kunde jag inte ens starta det
<Nafallo> omnomnom youtube
 * Nafallo found the Bruce sisters :-)
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, ok ok
<maxjezy> om man inte kan någonting om programmering sedan innan då?
<maxjezy> hur lång tid tills man kan .net
<maxjezy> ?
<Nafallo> maxjezy: det ar inte sa att det alltid beror pa personen hur snabbt man lar sig saker? :-)
<sarkofag> maxjezy: det tar exakt 3 veckor
<Nafallo> dessutom ar det val sa med programmering att man aldrig blir full lard...
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jo men, jag lär mig snabbt och det trodde jag alla här förstod vid det laget? :)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, det är det att jag blev erbjuden jobb igår
<Nafallo> maxjezy: och det betyder att vi kan ge dig ett datum nar du ar .net mastare? ;-)
<sarkofag> maxjezy: det bästa kanske är att kolla lite på någon bok, göra något övningar och känna på det
<sarkofag> så du själv skapar dig en uppfattning
<maxjezy> sarkofag, thnx för det.
<maxjezy> bättre förklarat än så kunde ja nog inte få det.
<maxjezy> sarkofag, any ideas on the books?
<maxjezy> .net for noobs?
<maxjezy> dummies?
<sarkofag> hehe jag skulle nog ta en lite mer avancerad så du verkligen får en bild av hur det är att lära sig .net
<sarkofag> men har ingen koll på böcker om .net
<maxjezy> jag ska gå ner på loppisen och kolla
<Nafallo> borde inte nya jobbet ge dig traning? :-)
<maxjezy>  de hade massor med windows böcker och skit
<maxjezy> Nafallo, de förutsätter väl att jag kan .net?
<maxjezy> 25 tusen i ingångslön så
<Nafallo> isf kanske det ar fel jobb?
<maxjezy> Nafallo, ja
<maxjezy> jag ska tipsa min kompis om det istället
<maxjezy> men, om jag kan lära mig på 3 månader
<maxjezy> så kan ju jag också börja jobba där sen
<Nafallo> ...sa kommer inte position vara dar fortfarande :-P
<maxjezy> jo, han sa att de helatiden nyanställer
<Nafallo> alltid samma position? :-)
<Nafallo> verkar vara ett trakigt jobb om folk lamnar inom 3 manader ;-)
<maxjezy> de är tusentals anställda
<Nafallo> sluta forstora mina troll med fakta :-)
<sarkofag> maxjezy: brukar inte microsoft relaterade områden kräva div certifikat och diplom eller betyg inom området?
<Nafallo> sarkofag: far inte du spam om att man kan betala for sadant? :-)
<maxjezy> sarkofag, jo, jag trodde det med. jag blev erbjuden jobbet när jag tog fram min dator ur väskan
<maxjezy> men men, jag tackade nej och bad om att få återkomma.
<maxjezy> men sa att ja ska tipsa polaren
<maxjezy> han håller på med java och databaser hit o dit
<maxjezy> vet inte mer vad han har för kvalifikationer
<Nafallo> haha. low entry :-P
<maxjezy> ja tror man helt enkelt får visa vad man kan
<maxjezy> vid en anställningsintervju
<Nafallo> jag onskar det normalt sett rackte att aga en dator :-)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jag med :)
<maxjezy> men, om ja ska vara ärlig så pallar jag nog inte lära mig .net
 * Nafallo funderar pa att ga upp
<Nafallo> musik forst :-P
<larsemil> Nafallo: haha jag har hunnit äta frukost, varit i skogen i fem timmar och grillat korv och fikat och installerat ubuntu åt min pappsing
<Nafallo> well, jag kanske kommer vara vaken hela natten :-)
 * meges har installerat 1 xp och en win2k redan :P
<maxjezy> meges, joined the evil side?
<meges> i serve the devils :P
<maxjezy> i see
<maxjezy>  (       )
<meges> hehe, men dom fick bara sp1 och sp4, lite får dom göra själva, med ubuntu så hade dom fått en priama maskin
<meges> men jag har fått ett problem .. mina specialtecken funkar inte i gnome efter jag la in kde
<meges> typ tilde
<meges> dom funkar i kde... hmm
<Nafallo> hehe
<sundmama> hejsan!
<Nafallo> det ar trevligt nar DJs fragar om man kommer pa kvallen :-)
<sundmama> har ett litet problem me spotify i ubuntu 10.10 med ljudkortet. NÃ¥gon annan som har samma problem?
<sundmama> (wine)
<sundmama> är även väldigt färsk i linux
<meges> prova att köra komandot winecfg i terminal och gå till ljud fliken
<meges> se till att alasa är ibockad.och sätt på hårdvaruaccelering och spara
<sundmama> oki..tack ska prova..
<meges> det kan funka... ibland bockar jag ur acceleringen och ljudet kommer tillbaka
<sundmama> fungerade tyvärr inte =/
<meges> starta om splitfy
<meges> spot*
<Nafallo> splitfy!
<sundmama> meges: funkade perfa...grymt tack!! =)
 * Nafallo gillade det battre :-)
<meges> goot :D
<sundmama> men skulle man ha den urbockad  i 10.4?  har för mig att ja hade så när ja körde 10.4 nämnligen.
<Nafallo> 10.*0*4
<sundmama> nafallo: tackar för rättningen ;)
<Nafallo> ingen orsak
<meges> heh tangenterna slinter när man pendlar mellan dialogerna
<meges> sundmama: det är olika, jag byter settings när ljudedt försvinner, det händer då och då.. funkar i bägge lägena för mig
<sundmama> meges: oki! väldigt bra att veta!..
<IPconfig> fins de proxy switcher clienter till linux
<IPconfig> som elite proxy switcher
<IPconfig> ladda hem de
<IPconfig> och installera de
<IPconfig> men kan inte k;ra de
<cahoot> squid?
<IPconfig> bytter de proxy auto
<IPconfig> joine/ ubuntu
<IPconfig> -join wikileaks
<IPconfig> -join wikileaks.gov
<Markslap> /join menar du nog
<Markslap> Varför har du ett cmd-kommando som nick?
<IPconfig> vrf undrar du
<Markslap> Tänkte mest eftersom du sitter i en *nix-relaterad kanal.
<antii> :D
<chkdsk> ^^
<zChris> :D
<Farmfield> Nafallo: U in da house?
<zChris> Hur får man reda på vilket dev en usb flash får?
<cahoot> dmesg
<zChris> cahoot: nej det stod inte där, är det något fel då ?
<cahoot> usb flash - 'sicka'?
<cahoot> sticka
<zChris> ja alltså det är en telefon
<cahoot> borde synas i dmesg om systemet noterat dess närvaro
<zChris> cahoot: det har den men det står ingen dev
<cahoot> men en usb adress xxx:xxx?
<zChris> japp
<cahoot> då lär de vara /deb/bus/usb/xxx/xxx ( eller så)
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du fått någon kul update idag då? :P
<zChris> cahoot: http://pastebin.com/2pCmKKsn
<cahoot>  och den här? /dev/ttyACM0
<zChris> cahoot: ?
<cahoot> [103248.673220] cdc_acm 3-2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<cahoot> är det inte den du söker?
<zChris> cahoot: nej det där verkar vara modemet i telefonen
<zChris> det är storage jag söker :)
<cahoot> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<zChris> Det kanske blev något fel så den inte fick något /Dev
<cahoot> se om ngt mer dyjer upp
<zChris> will do
<zChris> tack för hjälpen
<larsemil> Nafallo: vilket språk är ubot kodad i?
<Nafallo> larsemil: jag vet inte?
<larsemil> Nafallo: okej. tänkte om du hade hans hjärna framför dig och om det gick att skriva moduler till hen
<Nafallo> larsemil: jpds skoter om ubot2
<larsemil> Nafallo: okej
<IPconfig> hur tittar man allt som lyssnar
<larsemil> som lyssnar på vad då?
<IPconfig> 22
<IPconfig> ssh
<larsemil> jag förstår inte frågan
<larsemil> skriv åäö
<IPconfig> kan inte
<IPconfig> de 'r mitt OS
<larsemil> då blire ingen hjälp
<larsemil> det finns inte att man inte kan ändra teckenuppsättningen på sin dator.
<larsemil> iaf inte om den är en open source burl
<larsemil> burk
<IPconfig> ...
<IPconfig> kan inte fixa de
<larsemil> du orkar inte menar du
<IPconfig> snubben jo
<IPconfig> har ladda hem packet
<larsemil> Philip5: kan inte du hjälpa IPconfig du som kör kde?
<larsemil> IPconfig: vilken version av debian kör du?
<larsemil> IPconfig: jag ska installera samma version, med kde för att bevisa att det visst hår
<larsemil> går
<IPconfig> 2.6
<larsemil> IPconfig: kan du vara så snäll att köra det här kommandot bara: cat /etc/lsb-release och säga vad det står
<mtah> IPconfig: bara en process åt gången kan lyssna på en port (TCP/UDP). kommandot 'netstat -anp | grep -w LISTEN' listar vilka processer som lyssnar på vilka portar
<Philip5> vad är det för problem i kde då?
<mtah> vill du inspektera trafiken, installera wireshark
<larsemil> Philip5: han säger att det inte GÅR att byta keyboard layout
<IPconfig> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=intrepid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.10"
<mtah> även om SSH-trafik kanske inte är så trevlig att inspektera ;)
<IPconfig> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=intrepid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.10"
<IPconfig> ubuntu 8.10....
<Nafallo> mtah: heh, du kanner till netstat -ltunp, right? :-)
<IPconfig> netstat -anp | grep -w LISTEN ingen h'nde
<mtah> Nafallo: *doh*
<mtah> Nafallo: nu gör jag det :)
<Philip5> det är klart det går att ändra
<larsemil> IPconfig: verkar inte som att du kör debian ändå du
<Nafallo> mtah: hehe. tyckte det sag lite val krangligt ut att greppa efter saker :-P
<IPconfig> ah jag 'r ny med linux s[ kan h'nda att jag har fel...
<IPconfig> Active Internet connections (only servers) Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*                           5255/dhclient
<Philip5> om man nu måste ändre så gör man det i system settings > input devices > keyboard och där finns en flik med layouts
<larsemil> IPconfig: varför kör du en så gammal ubuntu?
<IPconfig> de 'r basserat p[ de
<larsemil> IPconfig: ?
<Philip5> vilka de?
<IPconfig> backtrack 4final
<Philip5> aha, backtrack
<IPconfig> k;r du med de
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> men om backtrack kör med kde så är det ju som andra kde vad gäller den saken
<Philip5> om du nu inte ens ser dina egna å ä ö  så är det ju bara att ändra layout på tangentbordet och kanske sätta sverige som locale också
<larsemil> backtrack borde väl ha en egen /etc/lsb-release
<Philip5> om du själv ser å ä ö så är det fel på din teckenkodning på irc så vi ser dem fel
<IPconfig> jag ser dom
<mtah> larsemil: instämmer :)
<Philip5> då måste det ju vara din teckenkodning som är fel och inte din tangentbordslayout
<Philip5> teckenkodningen styrs ju av den irc-klient du kör
<Philip5> du kör ju med någon webbklient har jag för mig
<larsemil> haha det här blir bara bättre
<IPconfig> jo
<larsemil> Philip5: njaee.. ctcpsäger ubuntu 8.10
<IPconfig> men de 'r med n'r jag googlar
<larsemil> IPconfig: prova en annan klien tdå?
<IPconfig> men de 'r samma sak
<IPconfig> n'r jag 'r p[ youtube blocket
<IPconfig> mm
<larsemil> IPconfig: men du kan inte köra backtrack 4 nu. Det är helt omöjligt med en lsb-release som säger ubuntu 8.10
<Markslap> Kan du inte skriva med ao i stället för ' [ och ;?
<IPconfig> jo vi gor so
<larsemil> IPconfig: backtrack4 final kom 2010, två år efter 8.10 och grundar sig på debian och inte ubuntu
<IPconfig> ah
<larsemil> varför ljuger du hela tiden?
<IPconfig> de g;r jag inte........
<IPconfig> trode de
<IPconfig> jag googla backtrack4 based on
<IPconfig> BackTrack 4 is Debian/Ubuntu-based!
<larsemil> 10.10 är riktigt najs. När jag kopplar ihop datorn med mobilen med bluetooth säger den "du kan surfa med den här telefonen". det gjorde inte 9.10 iaf... vet inte med 10.04 men det är schysst. No need for sladd äny more
<IPconfig> jag ljuger inte /8
<larsemil> IPconfig: okej
<IPconfig> fatta inte vad jag ljog om
<larsemil> att du säger massa olika distar som du inte kör
<IPconfig> trode jag gjorde de
<Nafallo> larsemil: borde vara nytt med den nya bluetooth stacken i 10.10 vill jag tanka
<cahoot> IPconfig: se där hur du kan göre med dina saknada åäö
<larsemil> Nafallo: wonderful it is
<Nafallo> larsemil: mitt BT headset kontrollerar mediaspelarna i Ubuntu :-)
<larsemil> Nafallo: smutt.
<larsemil> Nafallo: jag använder dock bara spotify, fungerar sånt till det?
<cahoot> no human interference?
<Nafallo> valdigt valdigt sexigt
<Nafallo> larsemil: jag anvander inte spotify :-P
<Nafallo> cahoot: nope OOTB
<IPconfig> vrf inte de
<Nafallo> varfor skulle jag?
<IPconfig> de ar bra
<IPconfig> sa slipper man tanka fran piratbay varje album
<larsemil> Nafallo: hur funkar ubuntu one musik tjänsten?
<Nafallo> larsemil: valdigt bra for mig. kopt massor dar :-)
<Nafallo> IPconfig: jag tankar aldrig fran piratebay... men tack for att du insinuerar att jag ar kriminell.
<larsemil> Nafallo: men har inte de en sån streamingtjänst också?
<Nafallo> larsemil: om man har ratt typ av mobil, och betalar extra for det :-)
 * Nafallo ar fortfarande pa Symbian S60
<IPconfig> nafallo menar inte att du 'r de
<larsemil> Nafallo: gå och köp dig en zte blade du
<IPconfig> nafallo men de skadar inte att ladda hem litte da och da
<Nafallo> larsemil: nej tack. HTC Desire HD ar den jag tittar pa.
 * Nafallo har nog inte ens hort talas om ZTTE
<IPconfig> nafallo vad lyssnar du p[[
<Nafallo> ZTE even
<IPconfig> nafallo vad lyssnar du p[[
<Nafallo> IPconfig: music
<IPconfig> som
<Nafallo> allt fran klassiskt till mork death metal och noise
<IPconfig> <cannibale corpse
<larsemil> det irriterar mig att mitt internet inte fungerar
<Nafallo> larsemil: sluta anvanda ditt eget och borja anvanda det har resten av oss anvander?
<larsemil> Nafallo: har funderat på det. men då kanske jag måste skaffa kompisar
<larsemil> Nafallo: talking about it så har faktiskt byn där jag bor i ett eget nät som hela byn är ansluten till via en sorts radionät
<larsemil> men iaf så visade det sig vara hyresgästen som dragit ur strömsladden till switchen
<Nafallo> haha
<Trullo> hej
<larsemil> hej
<Trullo> tror jag har missat en grej med mina raids..
<zChris> grabbar behöver snabb hjälp här
<Trullo> man ska köra nån resize efter man addat diskar va?
<zChris> Försöker ladda ner en torrent fil
<zChris> men det står att det inte går "could not be saved, becouse the source file could not be read" försöker spara i /tmp
<zChris> står att jag måste vara admin men det låter hel sjukt
<larsemil> sitter och tittar på walking dead ep 1. fan det här var ju läskigt
<Trullo> japp
<Trullo> kan bli bra som fan den serien
<Trullo> men så är det ju AMC oxo, e väl samma som gör breaking bad
 * Nafallo lyssnar pa House of Pain
<larsemil> Trullo: har inte sett breaking bad
 * Nafallo borde ga och hitta klader for kvallens aktiviter
<Nafallo> s/r$/eter/
<Trullo> hehe, oj va du har missat, men börja med säsong 1
<maxjezy> Philip5, hallåj!
<maxjezy> är uppdateringen bara till nvidia?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<Philip5> maxjezy: sitter och pillar ihop ett paket av opencollada som man kanske kan tordas ladda upp på ppan så blender kan får stöd för det även i 2.5
<freezeman> Go kväll allihop!
<Philip5> go kväll
<freezeman> Behöver hjälp med att ställa in min router att funka med den nyinskaffade Xtreamer Etrayz nas jag har nu.
<freezeman> Philip5, Go kväll!
<Philip5> vad är problemet då?
<freezeman> Routern är en D-link 615 jag fått.
<freezeman> Philip5, Problemet är i grunden att jag är ny på det här med nas. Vet inte vad jag ska ställa in på routern så att det funkar.
<Philip5> behöver routern ställas in något särskilt för den då?
<Philip5> den är på ditt lokala nät antar jag
<larsemil> det du eventuellt vill göra är sätta upp den på statiskt ip istället för dhcp så man vet vart man har den
<freezeman> Philip5, Jo, det är på lokalt nät ja. Jag får ingen kontakt med min nas. På något forum läste jag att routern ska ställas in att släppa fram trafiken till/från nasen. Men jag kan inte speciellt mkt om router... Eller nas för den delen heller. :)
<freezeman> larsemil, Låter mkt möjligt!
<larsemil> freezeman: om de är båda två på det lokala nätet så ska du inte behöva ställa in något alls på router
<larsemil> router behöver pillas med om man ska prata utanför -> in
<freezeman> larsemil, Ok. Ska kolla om jag kan hitta den...
<Philip5> freezeman: annars borde det räcka med att du vet vad den har för ip
<freezeman> Philip5, Letar för stunden...
<Philip5> om den inte stödjer avahi eller nått sånt så kanske den kan hittas via det
<freezeman> larsemil, Hur hittar jag vilken ip den har?
<coobra> min pizza är på vift :(
<EAG> logga in på din dlink o kolla
<EAG> du har säkert nån meny där du kan titta vilka prylar som fått ipn
<freezeman> EAG, Tackar för svaret!
<larsemil> alternativt nmap ip.adress.subnet.0 /24 så får du upp vilka som svarar
<freezeman> larsemil, Med det kommandot fick jag fram att 3 portar är öppna. 53, 80, 49152
<EAG> du kan testa nmap -sP 192.168.1.* eller vad du nu har för ip
<larsemil> EAG: det var ju det jag sa.
<larsemil> freezeman: skriv in den ipadressen som du fick då i webbläsaren då
<EAG> vad är det med den här kanalen...
<larsemil> EAG: ?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<corespeedxxx> nån som har tips på var man kan hitta en USB hub av god kvalite. USB 2.0, jag tycker det är jättesvårt marknaden översvämmas av skit, och man vet inte chip på nånting. Jag behöver innehållsförteckning på såna hubbar NU!! =)
<freezeman> EAG, Routern har 192.168.0.1
<freezeman> EAG, Det svar jag fick med nmap är host is up, 1 ip adress
<larsemil> EAG: alltså nmap 192.168.0.0/24
<larsemil> freezeman: even
<freezeman> larsemil, med /24 tog det en stund sedan fick jag upp lite mer info... ser info för .101 .102 .103 .104 och 104 har mest portar öppna. 10 st.
<larsemil> då är det säkert 104
<freezeman> larsemil, Tror jag med. :)
<fgh> huoh, en ltsp klient borde väl inte behöva jobba så hårt? min fläkt går på högvarv
<freezeman> Hmmm!
<Nafallo> fgh: beror val pa vad den gor...
<freezeman> Nafallo, Go kväll!
<EAG> ooh du testade ltsp
<fgh> :)
<larsemil> det vill jag också lära mig en del om
<EAG> jag ska fixa med en burk framöver igen faktiskt
<fgh> testade är rätta ordet, servern går på en p4 med 256 ram, haha
<EAG> jag körde det som hemmamiljö faktiskt
<EAG> p4 med 2GB ram
<fgh> vilket os på servern?
<EAG> och en fujitsu-siemens-tunnklient
<EAG> ubuntu
<EAG> men det är väl över ett år sen nu
<fgh> kan inte riktigt komma på några hållbara argument för att köra det hemma dock
<EAG> slippa fläktljud?
<EAG> :)
<Nafallo> EAG: netbook?
<fgh> min fläkt på laptopen snurrar som sagt på konstant högvarv nu
<EAG> Nafallo: fujitsun?
<Nafallo> EAG: foredrar netbook. mer portabelt, och fortfarande valdigt tyst :-)
<EAG> så länge det är tyst så
<EAG> :)
<Nafallo> inte for att jag marker om den ar det.
<EAG> det dumma är om man har tinnitus...
<Nafallo> bluetooth headset ftw :-P
<EAG> då störs man av tystnaden
<Nafallo> jag har tinnitus
<EAG> jag med...
<Nafallo> oh! just ja. maste hitta oronpropparna innan jag gar pa fest :-)
<fgh> retar mig att fläkten öser så, var inställd på en tystare dator
<EAG> ltsp är iaf 10^56 ggr trevligare och lättare att syssla med än sun rays
<EAG> snacka om krångel och brist på dokumentation
<fgh> hehe blev lite tjafs på nätverket när jag hade 2st dhcp
<fgh> fick låta openwrt:n sköta dedär själv :)
<Nafallo> heh
<Nafallo> man. this is music!
<Nafallo> kebab kanske...
<movinthex> Alla här har ett liv och chattar ej på lördag, förmodar jag?
<Markslap> På denna punkt har du fullständigt felaktigt betingat antydande.
<movinthex> =S =)
<Nafallo> I haz kebap
<Markslap> Jag åt lite döner kebab tidigare idag
<Markslap> Det var awesome
<movinthex> Om jag vill ta emot en massa fysiska brev (ej paket) och kunna erbjuda "Box 1" eller "Box 5" ni vet, hur gör man då? Kan man ställa upp ett låst skåp med olika fack utanför sin bostad? Är det lagligt?
 * Nafallo ar osaker pa vad det har med Ubuntu att gora :-)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> movinthex: Nej, en box är något du hyr
<Markslap> Och fungerar inte på det sättet
<Markslap> Eller jaha
<Markslap> Du tänker sådär
<Markslap> Då måste du kontakta posten först tror jag.
<Markslap> Nafallo: Lite Out-of-Scope, ja. :)
<Nafallo> posten bor veta
<movinthex> Ja, det är helt o-Ubuntu-igt.
<movinthex> Jåjnade endast för att kanalen hade "-se" i sig och hade över 2 folk i sig. Hihihihihihhihihhi...
<Nafallo> o_O
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> hello
<freezeman> Hello ho! Nu har jag hittat nas. Ni nämde att man kunde ge statisk ip? Vart gör jag det?
<Philip5> freezeman: i inställningarna på ditt nas
<Philip5> freezeman: i andra han så kan du nog tvinga din router att dela ut samma till den knutet till mac-adress eller så
<freezeman> Philip5, Mmm... Funderar på var i routern... för det är väl den som delar ut ip och bestämmer vad grunkorna ska heta?
<movinthex> Jävla nasare.
<Philip5> freezeman: om de inte är inställda att ha statiska adresser
<freezeman> movinthex, Tackar och bockar! :)
<movinthex> Tror ni man kan ringa typ Bahnhof eller vad man nu kör för ISP och beställa fler än en dynamisk IP-adress? Är van/bortskämd med att de alltid gav 4-5 samtida dynamiska (riktiga) IP-adresser... men min nya ger bara en enda fjuttig IP-adress! De behöver alltså inte vara statiska (vill inte ens ha det), utan bara tillåta flera "riktiga" IP-adresser på samma gång. Våga vägra NAS.
<Philip5> movinthex: om man betalar för det kanske
<movinthex> De brukar bara säga "nä" om det är för jobbigt...
<movinthex> Alltså om de inte har det som "tjänst".
<Philip5> inte om du betalar
<movinthex> Då vill de inte spendera tid och kraft på att sätta upp det.
<Philip5> men det kostar säkert dubbelt eller så
<movinthex> Men seriöst... vem vill köra NAS?
<movinthex> Det är ju hemskt.
<Philip5> menar du inte NAT?
<Philip5> och nat är ju inte hemskt
<dalmal> nat e en liten godispåse
<freezeman> Om jag bockar ur dhcp server på routern och skriver ip-adresserna i dhcp-reservation, blir det samma sak som att ge fast ip till prylarna som ska ha ip?
<dalmal> varför inte bara reservera ip adresser i dhcpn ?
<Philip5> nja, då vet du ju inte vilka statiska adresser de får och kan få samma
<freezeman> Ska kolorera håret på tjejen så jag blir away.
<freezeman> dalmal, var fixar jag så de får bestämt ip nr då?
<Philip5> antingen reserverar du dem som dalmal skrev eller så går du in i inställningarna på din nas och sätter en statisk adress
<freezeman> Philip5, Får kika mer på det här senare...
<dalmal> jag gör så har många servertjänster via dhcp.. i routern reserverar jag så dom alltid får samma ip, orkar inte sätta fast ip
<dalmal> men dom e på olika maskiner då givetvis
<dalmal> men det skulle väl funka bra med virtuella enehter med
<dalmal> har inte läst hela tråden såg bara att du ville ha fast ip utan att confa :D
<dalmal> har jag två web servrar kan det ju funka att den ena kör ssl och den andra utan
<dalmal> dvs min nas kör på https och apache på http
<freezeman> manic panic grön färg. Cool tjej!
<Philip5> dalmal: varför inte sätta upp dem som två virtuella och sedan balansera mellan dem istället om du måste ha två och en inte orkar med?
<Philip5> då är det ju bara att lägga till hårdvara eller fler webbsajter om man behöver
<Philip5> att köra en för varje känns lite statiskt
<dalmal> Philip5: om jag viste hur jag balanserar så hade jag nog testat
<dalmal> vilken mjukvara kan man balansera med ?
<Philip5> google är din vän :)
<Philip5> ibland...
<dalmal> jupp hehe
<Philip5> tror det finns lite olika sätt att göra det på
<dalmal> säkert tiotal
<Philip5> j
<Philip5> a
<Philip5> fast apache borde ha moduler för sånt också
<dalmal> mmm tänkte på det med, hade det i ett svagt minne
<dalmal> men jag kör oftast bara olika portar i naten
<Philip5> fast man borde behöva rätt mycket trafik om man ska behöva två burkar för två sajter bara
<Philip5> då kan man ju configa två sajter på en apacheserver
<dalmal> oxå ett sätt :)
<dalmal> vilken nas e det som körs ? freenas ?
<Philip5> han har köpt någon färdig nas
<dalmal> ahaaa smidigt
<Philip5> egen grej de har men säkert något nasigt på linux ändå
<dalmal> mmm, varför inte ha nasen i lanet bara ? jag brukar inte våga ha min nas mot nätet
<Philip5> han har det
<dalmal> vill jag dela ut saker från nasen till nätet synckar jag det med rsync... om man har råd med disk utrymme
<Philip5> men han vet inte hur han har koll på vilket ip den får och inte hur han ska sätta det statiskt
<dalmal> ahaa,
<dalmal> då e det väl enklast med att sätta dhcp att ge samma ip till en mac
<Philip5> umm
<freezeman> Philip5, köpte den från en snubbe på blocket...
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> de har säkert manualerna som dpf på sin sajt
<Philip5> där står det nog vilket ip den får som default
<freezeman> Philip5, Hade oxå en hd liggande. Stoppade i och körde en stund. Sen hade jag inte möjlighet att joxa med den och glömt bort inställningarna och allt... Men nu ska det igång ordentligt.
<freezeman> Philip5, Nee... Stod inget om default ip. Det är tydligen routern som har dhcp så det blir olika från gång till gång nu. Tänkte försöka reservera en ip så att det blir samma varje gång. Tänkte att musik och bilder ska lagras centralt så både jag och tjejen kommer åt musik och bilder gemensamt och även automatisk synkning av det så att man har något bättre säkerhet än som det är nu.
<freezeman> Ah! Där försvann han...
<dalmal> vad har du för router `?
<freezeman> Philip5,  Nee... Stod inget om default ip. Det är tydligen routern som har dhcp så det blir olika från gång till gång nu. Tänkte försöka reservera en ip så att det blir samma varje gång. Tänkte att musik och bilder ska lagras centralt så både jag och tjejen kommer åt musik och bilder gemensamt och även automatisk synkning av det så att man har något bättre säkerhet än som det är nu.
<freezeman> dalmal, har en dlink dir-615 som jag fått.
<dalmal> ahaa men det är väl setup / networksettings och bocka i     reservation
<dalmal> skriv bara in mac adressen till nasen, ge den ip som då blir fast och valfritt namn
<freezeman> dalmal, Du menar setup/Lan Setup och sedan dhcp reservation? Där har jag knappat in det namn nasen har, ip, MAC adress
<dalmal> freezeman: najs
<dalmal> freezeman: namnet är bara en note för att du ska veta vilken maskin som får vad, den skickas aldrig ut i lanet
<freezeman> dalmal, Sen var det något i nasen... Men får vänta till uppgraderingen av firmwaren är klar.
<dalmal> du behöver inget göra i nasen ? den har väl dhcp påslaget nu `?
<freezeman> dalmal, Kan ju vara smidigt att veta vad det är för något som är inne på nätet.
<freezeman> dalmal, Aha... Så jag behöver inte fippla med något i nasen för att den ska få samma ip. Vad bra!
<dalmal> menar att den får ip från dhcp
<dalmal> :;)
<freezeman> dalmal, Tänkte skapa ett sätt så att tjejen kan komma åt bilder, musik och sina dokument på nas utan att hon går vilse.
<dalmal> det funkar nog klockrent framöver, jag har haft en nas i flera år på det viset
<freezeman> dalmal, :) Är inte så haj på ip och sånt än så länge. Men jag kämpar med att lära mig det undan för undan.
<freezeman> dalmal, Tänk... Förr i tiden så var jag duktig på datorer... Med windows... Men med Linux och nätverk är det nya grejor så där är jag fortfarande en average joe... Och ändå har jag använt Ubuntu sen ... tror det var warthy jag började med. :D
<spacebug-> man lär sig var dag..
<freezeman> spacebug-, Förhoppningsvis! Men har märkt att det tar längre tid när man blir lite äldre...
<spacebug-> ja det är sant
<freezeman> dalmal, Snablar vad lång tid det tar för nas att uppgradera! :D
<spacebug-> jag körde slackware i typ tolv år tills jag för ca 8-9 månader sen började köra ubuntu. Slippa allt kompilerande och leta reda på paket då det inte finns stöd för dependencis å skit.. lathet eller smarthet jag vet inte hehe ..
<freezeman> spacebug-, Slack testade jag ungefär när win95 var aktuellt... Och fastnade inte riktigt för det. Testade sen Red Hat vid något tillfälle innan det blev kommersiellt för hela slanten körde med det ett tag. Sen testade jag Suse. Fastnade inte där heller. Körde win2000 ett tag. Sen när Ubuntu kom fastnade jag ordentligt.
<spacebug-> okey
<spacebug-> jag har aldrig (tills nu) kommit riktigt överens med pakethanterarna, men nu verkar vi va mer överens hehe
<freezeman> spacebug-, Jag trivs rätt bra med apt-get, men har funderat på Arch. Men eftersom den här datorn är familjens så vågar jag inte ändra det som redan funkar. Men någon gång ska det nog kunna bli test av Arch...
<spacebug-> hum.. provade arch snabbt en gång men jag vet inte
<spacebug-> jag testar iofs lite olika system antingen på laptopen jag har eller i virtualbox
<spacebug-> i vilket jag förövrigt kör ett ubuntu (till torrents) och ett windows 7 (till iphone och e-legitimation)
<freezeman> spacebug-, windows 7... Hmmm. Vore intressant att testa. Har aldrig haft möjligheten att sitta med en dator med det... Bara vista eller äldre jox.
<spacebug-> usch vista ..hujeda
<freezeman> spacebug-, HÃ¥ller med. Ger allergiska reaktioner! ;D
<spacebug-> ett tips att att dra in virtualbox på burken och sen installera i det
<freezeman> Well... Virtualbox har jag men inte win7. Har för mig att det ska vara lite hårdare koll så man inte piratar det...
<spacebug-> hum, ja nu ska ju inte jag promota olagligheter här men jag kör ett haxxat win7
<spacebug-> men iaf om du vill prova andra linux distar utan att installera om datorn du har så är det ju även bra till det
<freezeman> spacebug-, Precis... Körde olaglig version av windows förr för att jag inte orkade installera från cd... Så jag hade en installation liggande på en hd... Och då måste det ju vara knäckt pirat... Men börjar bli lite äldre och vill försöka hålla mig till den smala vägen. Därav min förtjusning för Ubuntu. Inte olagligt. :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<freezeman> spacebug-, Har lite för lite minne i den här burken för att det ska vara roligt att köra virtualbox.
<spacebug-> ah ok förstår
<freezeman> spacebug-, det går men inte kul! Segt. Mkt swappande.
<spacebug-> en av nackdelarna med linux, man behöver inte köpa ny dator så ofta så när man sen helt plötsligt behöver en bra burk så har man det inte =)
<freezeman> :) Sant... Fast det var jag som var lite snål när jag byggde den här datorn.  Tänkte ha den som htpc men blev så förtjust i prestanda och allt så jag har fortsatt med den som familjens dator som vi alla använder...
<freezeman> spacebug-, En revodrive kunde vara intressant... Men eftersom det redan sitter en ssd i så är det bara prylfantasier...
<spacebug-> revodrive? va äre för nått?
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-07
<freezeman> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=673727
<freezeman> spacebug-, 540 mb/s läshastighet... Gör susen med en trött dator!
<spacebug-> ah
<freezeman> spacebug-, Min ssd gör "bara" 285 MB/s läshastighet.
<Kim^J> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010456967.aspx
<Kim^J> 1.4GB/s läs/skriv
<Kim^J> :D
<Kim^J> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010333042.aspx 770MB/s läs, 640MB/s skriv
<Kim^J> :D
<spacebug-> :-)
<spacebug-> vem har så bråttom haha
<freezeman> Kim^J, Joo... Känner till dem, men det är en liten skillnad i pris... Som privatperson har man knappast råd med de där lite snabbare... Revodrive ligger inom räckhåll för privatpersoner. Under 2k.
<freezeman> spacebug-, Tja... Det är egentligen inte bråttom jag har. Vill bara inte att datorn ska vara ivägen för mig när jag ska göra något. Vill bara bli klar och gå vidare liksom.
<spacebug-> sant
<Kim^J> spacebug-: SSD är typ ett måste i en dator idag.
<freezeman> spacebug-, Så när jag sätter mig med en "vanlig" dator får jag nästan spykänslor av att den är såå seeg med ett härke till traditionell hårddisk.
<freezeman> Kim^J, Såg att vertex2 har blivit riktigt billiga i pris. Strax över 1k.
<Kim^J> Vanlig hårddisk har inte en suck att matcha resten av datorn.
<ionet> kan man inte göra ngn grym ramdisk med en massa minnen `? och en batteri backupp typ
<Kim^J> ionet: Gigabyte iRAM
<ionet> dom borde bli grymt snabba iaf
<Kim^J> Nope, var inte himla coola =)
<freezeman> Kim^J, Jo. Tyvärr grymt dyrt oxå!
<ionet> ahaa ! det finns
<spacebug-> jag gör sällan saker där jag behöver snabbare disk..
<Kim^J> ionet: Dom har en STOR nackdel, PRIS.
<ionet> äh småpengar för mig
<ionet> :P
<spacebug-> men visst, SSD.. men jag vill att de ska bli bättre först. Klara fler read/write inom dom är förbrukade
<Kim^J> spacebug-: Testa en dator med SSD en vecka, du kommer seriöst ALDRIG vilja gå tillbaka.
<freezeman> spacebug-, Det gör jag... Startar datorn på 15 sekunder. Kollar SL reseplaneraren en snabbis och stänger av datorn på 4 sekunder.
<Kim^J> freezeman: Varför stänga av datorn från första början?
<ionet> jag har en eeepc med gryyyym SSD, hua. jag kör helre på SD kortet där
<Kim^J> ionet: Den har kanske typ 40MB/s läs/skriv? :P
<freezeman> Kim^J, Spara el.
<Kim^J> freezeman: Viloläga
<freezeman> ionet, Skämtar! ;)
<Kim^J> läge*
<ionet> Kim^J: känns mer som läs 2MBs och skriv 0.2Mbs
<spacebug-> freezeman: så du stänger av datorn?
<freezeman> Kim^J, Då behöver jag mer minne i burken.
<Kim^J> freezeman: Varför? :S
<freezeman> spacebug-, Jepp! det gör vi här...
<spacebug-> hehe herregud
<ionet> freezeman: SSD är nog bättre idag än dom där sega asus sakerna.. eller var det samsung som gjorde dom diskarna...
<spacebug-> min desktop och server står på jämt men laptopen stänger jag oftast
<spacebug-> +av
<freezeman> spacebug-, vad använder du servern till?
<spacebug-> haha tappar bort ord
<freezeman> spacebug-, ;) Lost word...
<spacebug-> freezeman: webserver. ftpservern körs från min desktop. jo sen har jag eggdrop på servern oxå ja
<freezeman> Ok... Olika behov, olika syn på saker...
<ionet> jag använder servern till att få grafik till min klient ;)
<spacebug-> köpte lite delar på elfa och kopplade in på moderkortet så jag visar temperaturen ute med en graf på servern
<spacebug-> jag gör bara meningslösa saker.. men men
<freezeman> ionet, Ahaa... har funderat på det där med köra klient... Kanske inte nu på stört men om något år eller 2 när stora tösen börjar intressera sig för datorer och sånt.
<ionet> freezeman: tänkte lite mer ironsikt på xorg bara
<spacebug-> nu ska jag se på film (som streamas till min popcornhour från min sambaserver på desktopen där mina filmer ligger =)
<freezeman> ionet, Tunna klienter bör väl bli billigare och billigare på sikt? Köpa såna beg.
<freezeman> spacebug-, popcorn... Har en xtreamer men funderade på popcorn...
<ionet> freezeman: har en compaq thin sak, aldrig använt den,
<freezeman> spacebug-, Ha en go kväll...
<spacebug-> detsamma!
<freezeman> ionet, Inte? Samlar du på dig saker som samlar dam??
<freezeman> Upps... Inte dam... Damm. ;D
<ionet> freezeman: orkar inte sätta up server för den med allt vad det innebär heh.. en dröm som aldrig tar slut, fick valuta för pengen
<freezeman> ionet, Ok. Får se om jag får ork och tid framöver. Just nu är det studierna och småbarnen som tar mest tid.
<freezeman> ionet, Nu är det dags för mig att sova en stund... Familjen blir inte go att tas med om jag inte sovit... *natti*
<ionet> jag satte upp en tfpt och grejjor för ett tag sen för pxe boot, funkade bra, men sen stoppa projektet
<ionet> freezeman: sov gott ! :d
<freezeman> God natt allihop i denna kanal!
<ionet> freezeman: själv confar jag min sons dator just nu, han hämtar den i morn.. så natten e ung
<cHarNe2> ionet: vad confar du upp då?
<ionet> confar ? ahha, menar du datorn som installeras ?,. finslipar så att den ska funka med wifi och dra så lite resurser som möjligt.. hadde Arch på den innan
<zChris> ionet: vad har du nu ?
<ionet> zChris: dualboot lubuntu med windows 2000
<zChris> ah alrigt
<ionet> win2k är underskattat, jag körde det på  200mhz maskiner med 64meg ram utan problem förr.. tycker inte det skiljer så märkvärdigt mycket till xp
<ionet> och linux är ett måste, vill inte att min son bara ska ha win
<zChris> Amica os är underskattat, körde det på 14mhz och 4 ram
<ionet> :d
<zChris> Amiga*
<ionet> jupp workbench allan
<dagon_> god afton
<zChris> god morgon
<ionet> god middag
<Philip5> goder afton herr dagon_
<ionet> eller, det e ju kaffe rast nu juh
<ionet> brb coffeee
<ionet> heh micro caffe enajs,
<ionet> hitta en millenium skiva i köket som jag inte sett tidigare,vad betyder det ?
<ionet> man kanske skulle ha en retro kväll och installera ubuntu 4.01 och millenium i dual boot :D
<dagon_> haha
<ionet> :P skippar nog det, men första ubuntun hade vart kul o testa
<zChris> Ni som vet, hur får jag bort att musknapp 1 och 2 tillsamans blir musknapp 3?
<ionet> keybindings någonstans ?
<ionet> eller kanske inte, varför vill du ha det så ?
<ionet> e scroll knappen sönder ?
<zChris> ionet: jag vill ta bort det :P
<ionet> ahaa
<ionet> borde väl vara i xorg.conf på ngt vis
<ionet> var ju årsedan man meka med musinställningar i xorg
<zChris> nä inget där
<ionet> nej, du får nog byta driver för musen och skriva inställningar manuellt efter att ha skapat xorg.conf
<zChris> -_-
<ionet> lol
<ionet> det var det jag kom på .. finns säkert bättre sätt
<ionet> kanske du kan göra ngt i sy´stem installningar mus
<ionet> zChris: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/mouse.4.html
<ionet> typ Option "ZAxisMapping" "N1 N2"   inte en aning :D
<zChris> okey får kolla på det
<ionet> detta låter mer vettigt
<ionet> Option "ChordMiddle" "boolean"     Enable/disable handling of mice that send left+right events when the middle button is used. Default: off.
<ionet> ?
<zChris> Hur i hela friden använder man grub-set-default egentligen?
<zChris> ionet: tack :)
<ionet> oh np.. sitter o kollar på en film ..
<zChris> ionet: vilken då?
<ionet> the social network... dom använder linux med kde.. kändes lite halväkta
<ionet> när han ladda hme bilder mes wget osv :D
<zChris> :)
<zChris> ska boota in i Win brb
<zChris> sådär
<zChris> tebax till windows :)
<Philip5> :(
<zChris> stod inte ut med den dåliga prestanda i Wow tyvärr :/
<Philip5> spelar inte wow
<zChris> Nej men det gör jag ^^
<zChris> Har kvar Linux utifallatt :)
<dagon_> ionet; sjukt overkill att ladda hem bilder med wget :P
<zChris> vadå? det är ju hur smidigt som helst ;))
<dagon_> smidig om man ska dra en hel mapp kanske
<dagon_> på tal om wget
<dagon_> hur ser den här raden ut
<dagon_> wget http://www.filserver.com/pics/*
<zChris> ser fin ut
<dagon_> kommer den att dra ner allt som finns i /pics?
<zChris> Ingenaning
<dagon_> meh :P
<dagon_> Philip5!
<zChris> man wget? :)
<dagon_> fffffuuuuuuuu
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> dagon_!
<zChris> dagon_, räcker inte http://www.filserver.com/pics/ ?
<dagon_> vet inte
<zChris> dagon_: http://txt.binnyva.com/2007/03/download-entire-folder-using-wget-command-in-linux/
<zChris> :)
<dagon_> tänkte skriva ett litet bash script som tankade hem filer åt mig från lite olika sidor :)
<zChris> Vad ska du med det till ?
<dagon_> finns ett par sidor där det läggs upp wallpapers med jämna mellanrum
<zChris> ah
<zChris> smid :)
<dagon_> vill kunna uppdatera mina egna mappar mot de sidorna :)
<Philip5> dagon_ ska väl utöka sin samling av p0rn bara ;)
<dagon_> tyst Philip5
<dagon_> det lät bättre med wallpapers :(
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<zChris> *gasp!*
<dagon_> undrar om det tar långt tid att tanka ner allt från pici
 * dagon_ klurar
<zChris> Föresten, någon av er som tittat på Star Trek Voyager?
<dagon_> star trek suger!
<dagon_> :P
<zChris> :O
<zChris> Sjukt bra ju
<Philip5> en del
<zChris> Jag har hela serien, tittar igenom den nu :) Ska försöka titta igenom alla Star treks :))
<dagon_> macgyver är bra
<Philip5> macgyver är mer kult än bra
<dagon_> det är skitbra :(
<zChris> usch
<zChris> macgyver, satt och väntade till delen där han skapade något. Resten var riktig tråkig :D
<Philip5> då får du kolla på stargate SG1 för där han ju också med och är lite putslustig
<zChris> hatar stargate
<dagon_> star wars är riktiga grejer :D
<Philip5> stargate universe tycker jag är rätt bra. den är ju inte alls som de andra
<Philip5> stargate universe känns lite som battlestar galactica men ändå inte
<dagon_> någon gillar stora FONTS
<dagon_> http://barbielizzi.blogg.se/
<zChris> värsta måste ändå vara www.webking.com som säljer webbdesigner (fortfarande)
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> 1990 here I come!
<dagon_> ojoj
<dagon_> zChris; kolla in den här
<dagon_> http://www.douglasstewartbooks.com/
<zChris> han har gjort sidan samt underhåller den (fortfarande) åt Robert Picardo som spelar Doktorn i Star Trek Voyager
<dagon_> den har webking gjort
<zChris> haha det är ju helt sjukt
<zChris> "Hot New Books ClickThem"
<dagon_> hahahahaha
<dagon_> picardos sida ägde ju
<zChris> så jävla skämmigt :)
<Philip5> undrar vad de fick betala för att föra den sajten
<zChris> lägsta priset är 99$:))
<zChris> Kolla denna
<zChris> http://fanclub.robertpicardo.com
<dagon_> AARRGGGH!
<dagon_> jag är en sån utan hörlurar
<zChris> Vart chockad av att se att det ifnns kvar :D
<zChris> dagon_, klicka på "Web Design" och läs texten på webking.com :)
<dagon_> mjo jag såg
<dagon_> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8083635.ab
<dagon_> storebror är överallt
<dagon_> somnade ni nu?
<zChris> Hehe närå :)
<zChris> ska dock in i duschen!
<dagon_> mysigt
<zChris> Vil du med? ;)
<dagon_> njae
<dagon_> duschade för en timme sen
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> gjorde ett test på expressen. "Hur tacklar du att din partner blivit sunkig?"
<dagon_> Du fick 64 rätt av 110 möjliga
<dagon_> Du har fått nog, du har ingen tolerans kvar för din partners sunkighet. Förmodligen kommer du att lämna honom/henne om inte det blir ändring.
<virtuald> stämmer det så be henne göra testet
<dagon_> höhö
<dagon_> jag tyckte inte att jag svarade konstigt
<dagon_> ändå blev det motsatt resultat
<dagon_> :p
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> brb, spela
<dagon_> sådär ja
<zChris> dagon_, lägg inte för mycket vikt i det där testet ;)
<dagon_> det gör jag inte :P
<dagon_> blev snarare förvånad över resultatet
<dagon_> längtar till den 17e
<zChris> Vad är det då ?
<dagon_> release av Kommisarie Späck
<zChris> Haha
<zChris> Bra att ha nått att längta till :)
<dagon_> jao :)
<zChris> Själv är det 10nde som gäller. Fyller nämligen år då :)
<dagon_> aha :)
<dagon_> hur gammal blir du då?
<zChris> 27 ^^
<dagon_> gobbe :D
<zChris> Hehe ja :P
<zChris> Och vet fortfarande inte vad jag vill bli när jag blir stor :(
<dagon_> aw
<zChris> Hur gammal är du själv dagon_?
<dagon_> blott 23
<zChris> Heh rena barnet
<dagon_> japp :)
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1a_ikfUico
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkurWAXgZs&feature=related
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIoSPevvsds
<dagon_> kvalitet på riktigt
<zChris> fnys
<zChris> tacka vet jag THundercats
<ionet> hehe jag vet vad jag vill bli när jag blir stor
<ionet> zChris: jag vill bli mindre..
<zChris> i vikt?
<zChris> nää skoja ;)
<dagon_> bingo!
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<dagon_> modern hade visst lagat anka till middag igår så nu blir det frukost och TNA
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kan få se något kul här och suckta efter tills imorgon :D   http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/2169/blender015.png
<dagon_> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs299.snc3/28635_397756741798_582056798_4254052_5676712_n.jpg
<dagon_> woah
<dagon_> vilka jätteögon
<Philip5> kanske porslinsögon
<dagon_> vet ni nån sida där man kan välja vad man har i datorn och sedan se hur pass bra den klarar sig?
<dagon_> vet att jag och polaren hittade en sån men minns inte vad den hette
<dagon_> säkert en spelsida
<zChris> dagon_: ja den har jag sett också :)
<ionet> zChris: inte i vikt utan mindre i ålder och mindre i sinnet, gammlingar e bara tröga och instängda is sitt ego, mindre av allt..
<dagon_> http://www.gamerankings.com/pc/index.html
<dagon_> intressant
<dagon_> efter nya fallout så ligger gta: san andreas 2a
<corespeedxxx> wow =) jag drog nyss igång nautilus över X11 på macen och den totalt satte sig själv i fokus =)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<psyt7> morrn morrn
<chees> funkar pidgin eller msnför er
<psyt7> chees: tycks funka fint (pidgin)
<HeMan> chees: pidgin funkar fint för mig
<psyt7> fler än jag som ogillar Empathy? ;)
<Nafallo> nope. de ar den enda.
<psyt7> när är det tänkt att FF4 kommer att släppas? nu under sista kvartalet av 2010 eller under 2011?
<dagon_> hur får man xchat att visa tidsstämplar?
<psyt7> dagon_: settings -> prefs -> text box (under interface) -> enable time stamps
<psyt7> dagon_: [%H:%M]  är default
<dagon_> nice
<chees> Authentication Failure får upp de på alla chat clienter
<chees> feen funkar inte msn för
<Barre> df -h
<chees> ??
<ionet> chees prova webmsn  kan ju vara ditt konto som strula
<chees> hehe
<chees> ja nått är de
<chees> alla mina 3 konton funkar inte men alla andras
<chees> undra om den är hijacked?
<ionet> chees: ja något skumt är det. det är nog bara någon som lekt med din dator och bytt password :p
<chees> okok
<chees> finns de hijacking för ubuntu?
<ionet> hijacking ? allt kan kapas med en bra klyv
<ionet> chees: har du provat att logga in på webmsn ?
<cahoot> aptitude search cracker
<ionet> chees: testa http://www.e-messenger.net/
<chees> funka inde
<chees> den klagar på mailen eller lörsenordet med e buddy
<ionet> då vet du att det inte är din dator som e fel iaf
<ionet> det är kontot/na som fått problem
<chees> typiskt de skulle sluta funk anu när man har välldig viktig sak att göra
<chees> och sen att alla 3 konton är släckta?
<ionet> mmm har du inte använt msn på ett tag ?
<chees> heh ejo
<chees> allt funkade i går
<ionet> ahaa
<chees> min msn funkade tills ja la mig i natt 0200
<ionet> var du onykter igår o bytte passwords :P
<chees> nop
<ionet> heh mäste ju bara fråga
<chees> är bara jag och hunden och ström pistolen :)
<ionet> hmm fasen va knepigt
<chees> japp
<chees> ena msn är min bussnies msn i söder ut :)
<ionet> tre oberoende konton ska inte kunna stängas ner samtidigt
<chees> så de va inte så bra
<chees> pidgin säger min  mail avstängt
<chees> och
<chees> Authentication Failure
<ionet> hmm fick en fundering
<ionet> du kanske har alla konton på en server som strular
<chees> ok
<ionet> bara en vild gissning
<chees> ah ok
<chees> då borde väll mera live konton ha strul
<ionet> vet inte hur många servrar som hanterar chat
<ionet> prova att återställa lösenorden iaf
<ionet> borde ju kunna gå på live
<chees> eller om nått shit kommigt med nån updatering ?
<chees> :P
<ionet> det vet man aldrig.. någon har spammat din msn med virus och slog ut ditt konto hehe
<chees> hur ofta händer de pidgin då
<chees> är väll mer windows live msn som råkatr ut frör det
<ionet> kom på en annan ide, har du specialtecken i lösenordet som kanse ger problem
<chees> nop
<ionet> jag menade att felet ligger på live och ditt konto
<chees> ok
<chees> tro nån vill koma åt min ena msn i så fall
<ionet> inte lokala linux kontot utan msn kontot
<chees> ok
<chees> men att alla 3 konton är utslagna och ett gammlt konto funkar är skumt
<ionet> chees: jag vet inte, men om någon har ditt konto så är det guld värt, kapar man några tusen konton kan man säkert göra pengar på det
<ionet> min msn funkade iaf
<chees> heh ok
<chees> aja
<chees> vet ett tag jag råkad eut för massa andras folk mail skickade spamm tilll mig och många fler
<chees> deras konton funkar ialf
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godmorgon!
<ionet> *raap*
<ionet> godlunch!
<skenya> ^^
<geraamte> hi :)
<skenya> Hey there ^^
<geraamte> hey skenya :D
<skenya> ^^
<geraamte> hey skenya, do you mind if I msg you?
<geraamte> it is about Sweden
<skenya> Okey ^^
<bamsefar> Barre: Vaken?
<bittin> andol: såg dig tidigare idag :)
<spacebug-> börjar det bli dags att hoppa in i duschen tro
<Nafallo> mmmm faithless
<AshiTenshi> Mjo, dusch.
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<maxjezy> Philip5, pogg!
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> såg du mitt screenshot?
<maxjezy> nope, jag sov nog :)
<maxjezy> jag har varit trött :)
<Philip5> [Sunday 07 November 2010] [04.49.53] <Philip5> maxjezy: du kan få se något kul här och suckta efter tills imorgon :D   http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/2169/blender015.png
<maxjezy> Philip5, varför är din lightwave grå? :)
<Philip5> bra fråga. det är bara just den scenen där den är det
<maxjezy> blender 2.49 har ju mångdubbelt fler importers ännu :)
<maxjezy> jag uppdaterade idag, skumt att jag inte fick med den!
<Philip5> jo fast de flesta av dem är ju bara rena pythonscripts
<Philip5> fick vilken?
<maxjezy> collada till 2.5
<Philip5> för jag har inte laddat upp den :D
<maxjezy> aha :)
<Philip5> håller på att snygga till paketet lite
<Philip5> innan den åker upp
<maxjezy> jag har kollat på tutorials av toonboom
<Philip5> något för dig?
<maxjezy> jaa, jag ska vara med på ett projekt där vi kommer köra toonboom
<maxjezy> skulle vilja vinna ett paket med licenser för alla bra program 2011
<Philip5> hehe vad är det för program?
<maxjezy> jag ska testa runt lite med opensource varianterna av toonboom
<kodein> väd?
<maxjezy> Philip5,  gorilla production, toonboom, finaldrafts, mudbox, after effects, mauri, indesign, final cut, adobe premier, painter, alchemy, adobe element, maya, 3d max, stopmotion, cubase
<maxjezy> det är lite utav listan jag har här brevid
<maxjezy> jag har dock inte hunnit kolla upp alla ännu
<maxjezy> vilka som finns som trials osv.
<maxjezy> listan är dyr iaf!
<maxjezy> alchemy ska inte stå med där då det är gratis redan
<maxjezy> blender står också med men det är ju med gratis
<maxjezy> i min version av listan
<antii> maxjezy: din APA
<maxjezy> APA?
<maxjezy> :( ... ...
<Philip5> maxjezy: aha, inga fler licenser då? ;)
<Philip5> inte nuke eller shake?
<Philip5> har du tittat på synfig som är open source för 2d animering?
<maxjezy> nope
<maxjezy> jag tänkte kolla synfig ktoon och pencil nu
<jolaren> Blir tokig! Varför får jag inte igång mitt simkort /sms/ i min inbyggda sim läsare
<Philip5> gört om du är inne på sånt
<jolaren> gråter en skvätt
<jolaren> simläsare
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, mitt mål är att hålla allt open source men
<maxjezy> dom andra är lite skräckslagna för tanken
<jolaren> Wammu låter mig läsa de, men inge mer
<Philip5> vilka andra?
<maxjezy> i studion
<Philip5> dina windowspolare inom 3d?
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> typ
<maxjezy> en är duktig tecknare en är duktig på musik osv.
<maxjezy> varierat gäng!
<maxjezy> men de andra kör windows såklart!
<maxjezy> najjs, alla fanns i repositoriiees!
<maxjezy> ktoon och synfig iaf hittills!
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> fick frågan förrut om jag ville ta över och maintaina synfig för debian/ubuntu
<maxjezy> och du svarade? :)
<Philip5> jag har nog inte gett något riktigt svar än :/
<maxjezy> undrar om det är synfigstudio
<maxjezy> synfig verkar inte vara något sånt
<Philip5> båda hänger ihop
<maxjezy> japp, synfig studio hamnade i listan iaf
<Philip5> synfig är 2d renderaren och studio är gui
<Philip5> typ
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> testade pencil nyss
<maxjezy> verka fint
<maxjezy> synfig verkar mycket likt toonboom
<maxjezy> koolt
<maxjezy> kanske man kan köra detta istället
<Philip5> tråkiga med synfig är att det inte verkar så aktivt utvecklat längre. det kommer lite småfixar och så ibland men de verkar inte ha driv på att utveckla så mycket nya idéer och så för programmet
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> kan jag skapa en mapp i tmp ?
<maxjezy> /tmp/ktoon tex?
<maxjezy> utan att den försvinner sen
<Philip5> inte helt säkert att den alltid blir kvar
<jolaren_> Suck
<jolaren_> Någon som kan tipsa mig på altenativ till Wammu?
<maxjezy> ok, kör på tmp bara då
<kodein> allt i tmp försvinner nästa gång du startar datorn
<Philip5> jolaren_: vill inte wammu hela vägen?
<kodein> vill du ha nåt semipermanent tmp så får du lägga dretet i /var/tmp
<jolaren_> Den läser smsen Philip5
<jolaren_> Men inget mer
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet du om ktoon kräver KDE?
<jolaren_> GÃ¥r inte att svara
<maxjezy> jag ser inte vad menyerna heter osv
<Philip5> maxjezy: inte kde men qt4
<jolaren_> Philip5: Har du något mer tips?
<Philip5> jolaren_: vet inte riktigt hur det blir när man har simkortet internt så som du verkar ha. wammu är ju gjort för att mecka med kontakter och sms med sin mobil
<Philip5> jolaren_: kde har ett program som heter kmobiletools som är liknande wammu men vet inte om det funkar bättre för dig eller om gnome har något motsvarande
<jolaren_> Nu kan den inte längre läsa ifrån sim
<Philip5> jolaren_: och det är inte något sånt som pin-kod som spökar?
<jolaren_> Naj, nemas pinkod
<jolaren_> Kan nu inet längre ansluta simkortet i wammu
<Asp> Hej. Någon som kan hjälpa en med ett grub prolem?
<cahoot> nog lättare avgöra om du beskriver problemet
<Asp> ok
<Asp> Problemet är: vid uppstart startar inte grub loading. Val menyn kommer inte fram. Står följande: GRUB loading. error: no such partition och sedan grub rescue>
<cahoot> är detta direkt efter installation eller har ngt annat gjorts?
<Asp> blev något galet vi parioneringen vad jag kommit fram till.
<Asp> skriver jag ls får jag upp. (hd0) (hd0.2) (hd0.1)
<Asp> Det är en mini Asus Eee PC. Den har XP installation liggande på en engen partion. Kan jag på någo sätt komma åt den och installera om xp först?
<cahoot> var letar grub efter ditt OS?
<cahoot> ... och var installerade du linux (vilken partition)?
<Asp> Den var helt ren och jag installerade det direkt på disken. Då jag skulle dela upp den hände detta att det inte går att starta längre. jag vet då att xp ligger separat och om det går att komma åt den vid uppstart på något vis?
<cahoot> Asp: jag förstår inte riktigt ditt svar men skulle väl tro att xp ligger på hd0.1 och linux på hd0.2
<cahoot>   /dev/sda1 resp /dev/sda2 är gissningsvis var grub borde leta efter respektive os
<Nafallo> nope
<Nafallo> den bor ga efter UUID
<Yodas> Nån som vet hur man får Gnome att sluta visa mina /home/user mappar på skrivbordet?
<Asp> oki. eftersom den ställer sig i grub rescue så har väl den kärnan skadats antagligen.
<cahoot> fixa nautilus
<cahoot> Asp: håll dig till nafallo  - han är expert
<Yodas> svarade du mig cahoot ?
<cahoot> jo
<Nafallo> (daremot ar cahoots tips vart att anvanda for att forsoka boota maskinen)
<Yodas> okeys
<Asp> <cahott> Mitt XP ligger på /dev/sda2. Hur skall jag få datorn att bota där?
<Nafallo> alt. en server skiva i rescue mode
<zChris> är det grub 1 eller grub 2 i ubuntu?
<Nafallo> 2
<cahoot> Yodas: man kan åtm göra detta mha gconf-editor
<Nafallo> well, bada.
<Nafallo> beror pa release
<zChris> har inte den os-probe fil per default?
<Yodas> cahoot: mha?
<cahoot> med hjälp av
<Yodas> aha :P
<Yodas> cahoot: men då har det inget med nautilus o göra?
<cahoot> jo
<Yodas> oki
<cahoot> du kan konfa nautilus med gconf-editor
<Yodas> kk
<Yodas> summasumarun fluxbox ftw
<Nafallo> zChris: ser inte sa ut
<Nafallo> Asp: nagot problem att prata i kanalen istallet?
<Asp> Vet du hur jag kan få den att hitta min /dev/sda2? där xp installationen ligger?
<Nafallo> ehrm. vad ar du forsoker gora?
<Asp> datorn botar ju inte som den ska. kommer ju fram till grub rescue
<Nafallo> sa du hade tankt boota windows fran grub?
<Asp> Det blev något fel vid partioneringen av disken så nu är inget installerat. jag vet dock att xp ligger som en installation på /dev/sda2 som också är boot. Men den kommer bara och ställer sig i grub rescue.
<Nafallo> jag har inte anvant windows pa ar och dagar, sa kan inte hjalpa
<Asp> kan jag då installera ubuntu på nytt och kommer ja då ifrån den här grub rescue och in ubuntu istället?
<Yodas> tack cahoot för det :)
<cahoot> np
<zChris> Nafallo,fast problkemet ligger väll i grub och inte windows :)
<zChris> Asp, installera om kanske är ett alternativ?
<Nafallo> zChris: varfor ska grub kunna boota windows? :-P
<Nafallo> food bbl.
<zChris> Nafallo, vadå varöfr? det gör ju det? :S
<Asp> grub stoppar så ja inte kommer till installationen för xp!
<zChris> Asp, du bör inte komma till grub om du startar från cdn
<maxjezy> rätt bootsekvens?
<Asp> har ingen cd i mini pc asus eee. kan dock bota från usb å köra som liveCD
<zChris> Asp, ja om du bootar från stickan så ska du iaf inte komma till Grub :)
<zChris> http://piclair.com/data/83bbp.jpg hehe ser inte hälsosamt ut :P
<antii> FAIL!
<Asp> nej det gör jag inte. och det funkar bra.
<zChris> Asp?
<zChris> vad fungerar bra?
<Asp> att starta via usb
<Asp> Kan jag göra såhär att jag startar via usb och delar upp hdd:n så jag kan ha båda op på. startar den då så jag kan välja mellan att starta ubuntu eller att installera xp tro?
<Barre> bamsefar: nu är jag det
<zChris> Asp, alltså om du startar från usbminnet kommer du väll till installationen?
<Asp> ja
<zChris> vad är problemet?
<Asp> om jag inte startar med usb så kommer jag till grub rescue. och inte längre. min hdd är helt tom och delad i två varav på sd2 som är på 5gb där xp ligger som installation. ja borde komma dit om ja inte startar via usb. men så är inte fallet. den stannar vid grub rescue
<cahoot> menar du sdb1?
<cahoot> (om hu hårddisken är helt tom)
<cahoot> s/hu/nu/
<Asp> kollar ja genom GParted, när jag kör via usb nu. så står det att /dev/sda1 = tom och /dev/sda2 = boot, lba. och jag antar att på sda2 finns xp installationen
<cahoot> knappast om det är /boot
<cahoot> fast det kanske inte är det som avses
<Asp> de är i alla fall vad GParted säger under Flags.
<cahoot> kan du se vilket filsystem  sda2 har?
<Asp> fat32
<Asp> Lable: PE
<semans> varför inte bara köra kommandot blkid |grep ntfs
<semans> fat32 e det väl ingen som har på xp idag ?
<semans> sudo blkid |grep ntfs
<IPconfig> hallo
<Asp> ska ja köra det kommandot i grub rescue?
<IPconfig> hej alla :)
<semans> ahaa e du i grub .. sorry nej då funkar det nog inte
<Asp> vad gör kommandot? (ursäkta mig att jag inte är så värst insatt, men alla är vi nybörjare någon gång)
<IPconfig> nu är jag på en windows 7 burk och vill in på min dator hemma som är remote jag använder putty för bygga en tunnel
<IPconfig> men de funkar inte nån typs
<nucce> Tjenare... Jag har precis installerat Ubuntu, jag är ganska hemma i console linux men inte ofta kört grafiskt (xwindows), tror det är Gnome jag sitter i nu? Hur lägger jag till ett program under "Program" listen?
<semans> blkid skriver ut data om dina partitioner som den hittat
<Asp> Semans: kan jag köra det om jag öppnar terminalen? fast jag kör som liveUSB?
<semans> borde väl gå om du sitter vid en bash
<semans> den gör inget bara listar ut
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur går det med synfig och grejerna?
<zChris> Asp, tycker du ska mounta /dev/sdb2 och kolla om det verkligen finns nått där
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag kikar på tutorials och lite sånt om synfig nu
<cahoot> nucce: normalt adderas nya applikationer till menysystemet vid installation av deb-paket
<IPconfig> va
<IPconfig> vill du lära dig sniffa
<IPconfig> maxjezy
<Asp> zChris: Nu när jg kör via USB?
<maxjezy> IPconfig, sniffa? :)
<IPconfig> gjorde du de
<IPconfig> <Philip5> maxjezy: hur går det med synfig och grejerna?
<Yaroze> nucce: högerklicka på program ?
<cahoot> nucce: om du av ngn anledning väljer att installera på annat sätt så får du fixa menyerna manuellt
<semans> ipconfig e grym pa att sniffa upp localt ip
<semans> i xp
<IPconfig> ...
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> I morgon får jag min dedikerad server. :D
<Markslap> Ubuntu 10.10 server på den
<cahoot> nucce: kan ju se om alacarte är till hjälp
<Asp> Semans: körde blkid
<semans> du får köra den med sudo
<Markslap> 49€ i månaden för en Athlon X2 5600+, 4Go RAM, 2x 400Go HDD i RAID 1 och 100Mbit-anslutning med 2To data.
<Asp> gjorde det ja
<semans> jag gillar blkid då den listar upp saker bra
<semans> hadde du ngn ntfs ?
<zChris> Asp: ja
<semans> då ser du vilken som e din xp disk
<Trullo> vad är det för kommando om man vill se diskaktivitet?
<Asp> TYPE="vfat" på alla
<cahoot> iotop?
<nucce> cahoot, Yaroze: tackar, det fungerade genom att högerklicka på Program.. tänk så simpelt det kan vara.. :D
<Asp> zChris: hur mountar jag i terminalen då?
<Yaroze> :D
<semans> gör en mountpoint först
<Philip5> IPconfig: kors i taket!!!! dina å ä ö funkar som de ska!
<semans> asp tex sudo mkdir /media/disk1
<semans> sen sudo mount /sda1 /media/disk1
<semans>  /dev/sda1
<IPconfig> Philip5 är på elevhemet ^_^
<spacebug-> hum
<IPconfig> windows 7
<spacebug-> jsut det nu kör utf-8 här eller? står nått om det i topicen
<spacebug-> just*
<spacebug-> kan inte skriva idag.. lika bra att lägga ner :)
<bamsefar> Barre: OCZ Revodrive, bra eller anus?
<Asp> mount: can´t find /dev/sda1 in /ect/fstab or /etc/mtab    ??
<semans> du såg vilka diskar som hadde vfat
<spacebug-> Asp: IDE-disk eller SATA-disk?
<semans> det e dom du ska mounta
<spacebug-> sudo fdisk -l
<semans> du ska inte mounta mina exempel
<Trullo> hehe
<semans> asp när du körde sudo blkid |grep vfat  så ser du till vänster vad dom 'heter' kan vara /dev/sdb2  det är den du ska mounta till en mapp som du skapar
<semans> mappen kan ligga var som hellst... men normalt lägger man den i /media/ eller /mnt/
<semans> och då blir ju kommandot sudo mount /dev/sdbX /media/mappenduskapade
<Asp> dom heter: /dev/sda1: UUID="98FB" och /dev/sda2: LABEL="PE"
<semans> ibland får man berätta vilket filsystem det är med växel -t vfat eller ntfs-3g osv.. men vfat ska mount klara av utan att man behöver skriva in det
<semans> bra
<Asp> det är vfat på alla
<IPconfig> ifconfig
<semans> skriv sudo mkdir /media/disk1
<IPconfig> behöver help igen
<semans> skriv sen  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk1
<Asp> disk1 finns
<semans> bra
<IPconfig> Philip5: är på en windows 7 burk nu i skolan och vill in i min dator hemma jag använder putty på windows burken men de funkar inte
<IPconfig> de står connections error time out äfter ett tag
<semans> för att kika vad som finns dör skriv ls /media/disk1
<Asp> händer inget
<semans> då e nog disken tom
<semans> eller partitionen tom
<Asp> oki
<semans> skriv sudo umount /media/disk1
<Asp> not mounted
<semans> testa   sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/disk1
<Asp> hände inget
<semans> hmm
<semans> inga felmedelanden ?
<Asp> ne
<semans> ls /media/disk1
<semans> e det tomt ?
<Philip5> IPconfig: har du en ssh-server igång hemme på datorn då och står den bakom någon router?
<Asp> ja
<IPconfig> ja den är igång
<semans> vad gör vi för fel :Å
<Asp> jävligt skumt detta
<IPconfig> Philip5: de är igång
<semans> testa sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/disk1 -t vfat
<Philip5> IPconfig: är datorn hemma kopplad till nätet över en router?
<Asp> inget där heller
<semans> hmmm
<IPconfig> Philip5: nej deräkt till modemet
<Asp> har kliat så möö i huvudet nu så ja knappt har hår kvar.  var vill de inte :(
<semans> jag fattar inte varför dom inte monteras
<cahoot> Asp: vad listas av kommandot mount ?
<Philip5> IPconfig: och modemet funkar inte som brandvägg router utan ger din burk ipnummer som blir direkt på nätet?
<Asp> cahoo: väldigt många saker =P
<IPconfig> ja
<Yaroze> Philip5: det där låter bara så fail :(
<IPconfig> sh
<IPconfig> netsh advfirewall firewall
<Yaroze> snart säljer dom väl modem som kan dekoda 1080p också :<
<IPconfig> netsh advfirewall firewall add port 22
<IPconfig> de funkar inte
<semans> Asp: ser du med mount kommandot typ /dev/sdb1 on /media/xxxx
<semans> den listar upp var dom e monterade om dom e monterade
<Asp> i slutet står det  /dev/sda1 on /media/disk1 type vfat (rw) och så lika för sda2
<semans> då är den monterad
<Asp> okaj
<Asp> men att inget händer då
<coobra> :o
<semans> testa att gp in i mappen
<semans> cd /media/disk1
<semans> skriv ls
<semans> eller ls -al
<Asp> japp, fick upp massa
<semans> dåså :P
<semans> har du din windowsmapp där
<Asp> Dokument and settings :P
<semans> najs
<semans> då har du din win driver på sda1
<Asp> oki. hur ska då komma åt den när jag startar datorn? Den fastnar ju vid grub rescue
<cahoot> skulle tro att du får chroota och installera grub
<cahoot> eller det kanske går direkt på liveusb
<cahoot> s/på/från/
<Asp> ? s/på/från
<spacebug-> sedkommando =)
<spacebug-> prova: echo "detta är en stor banan" | sed 's/stor/liten/'
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Asp> skriva de direkt i terminalen?
<spacebug-> japp
<cahoot> Asp: men egentligen - var hade du tänkt installera linux? har du en ledig partiton?
<Asp> cahoot: vill komma förbi dumma grub så jag kan installera xp först. sedan dela upp så ja kan köra med båda op på den
<cahoot> men xp verkar ju finnas på plats?
<cahoot> dvs på /dev/sda1
<Asp> ja kan ju inte komma dit och installera det för grub rescue stoppar ju
<cahoot> har du aktivt tagit bort xp?
<cahoot> annars är det ju barra bootloader som inte funkar och den fixas ju om du väl fullföljer en linuxinstallation
<Asp> nej de har jag inte. kommer de vanliga valet upp om jag installerar ubuntu igen då. kan ja sedan dela disken och få xp installerat
<cahoot> ubuntu rör inte xp
<cahoot> ingen väluppfostrad linuxdist raderar andra os
<cahoot> (om du inte särskilt ber om det)
<Asp> ok, så om jag delar upp disken i GParted nu redan och installerar linux. kommer jag sedan åt xp installationen när jag startar datorn?
<cahoot> det är normalförloppet
<Asp> ok. de går inte att få bort grub loading som det är nu eller?
<cahoot> jag misstänker att innehållet på /dev/sda2 är ngn slags rescuexp
<Asp> oki som inte går att ta bort?
<cahoot> asp jo om du fullföljer en grubinstallation men jag skulle tro att det blir lite bökigt för dig att boota xp från grubs commandline
<zChris> Asp: gick det inte att köra mount /dev/sda2 /mnt ?
<Asp> zChris: hände inget
<zChris> Asp har du tittat vad som finns i mnt?
<Asp> vart ligger den då?
<zChris> i /mnt :)
<zChris> cd /mnt
<Asp> finns inte
<Asp> oj
<Asp> xp där med =P
<zChris> Vad är det för filer? Windows? Program Files?
<Asp> eller är det samma kanske. det ser ut att vara Win
<Asp> borde den inte komma till xp installationen om jag får bort grub loading?
<cahoot> asp jo om du fullföljer en grubinstallation men jag skulle tro att det blir lite bökigt för dig att boota xp från grubs commandline
<Asp> okej... hmm
<zChris> Asp, har du en ubuntu installerad på sda1 ?
<zChris> eller är det sdb?
<Asp> hade en ubuntu innan partisonen gick åt skogen
<zChris> Är det viktiga filer på datorn? som behöver sparas?
<Asp> de är fixat redan
<Asp> =)
<zChris> då föreslår jag att du kör igång windows installtionen från en usbsticka, whipar hårddisken, skapar det utrymme du vill ha för windows, installerar det, sedan installerar du ubuntu. och då borde båda dyka upp i grub
<EAG> vilken firma i sthlm-området rekomenderar ni för att lämna in döda hårddiskar till för räddning av data?
<Asp> hur startar jag den via usb:n?
<Asp> jag har ju bara xp liggande där på sda1 å inte på usb
<robin_> <3 MFF
<zChris> Asp: är du säker att det är sda1 och inte 2? :)
<zChris> Asp: http://wintoflash.com/home/en/
<Asp> två kanske de va ja :P
<Asp> oj, vilken av alla dom ska ja välja då XD
<Asp> den senaste antar jag
<semans> den som har ntldr e den som du installerat xp på, den andra verkar vara en recovery parition.. men vi vet ju inte.. du får gå in och titta i /mnt o se vilka filer som ligger där
<semans> jag brukar aldrig radera recovery partitioner
<semans> om det nu är en sån
<Asp> jo de är en sådan.
<semans> har du en xp skiva hemma `?
<Asp> vete fan vart den är nu bara  =(
<semans> heheh hittar du den kan du enkelt återställa xp iaf
<semans> så du kan göra utrymme för linux därifrån
<Asp> i mnt finns: 1005HA_SWE_winXP_02.06.01_2009... osv hela namnet.  den ska ja ju komma åt när jag startar datorn om inte grub va där
<semans> man bootar på xp skivan och trycker in r när den blåa skärmen dyker upp.. man kommer in i recoverymode då.. och du väljer den xp den hittar ocj skriver in fixboot
<semans> hoppa över grub, den får du inte igång iaf
<semans> bättre du får igång något
<Asp> har ju inte cd på datorn
<semans> ahaa
<semans> har du 2 hårddiskar ?
<semans> i datorn ?
<Asp> ne. den är på totalt 160 och 5 av de ligger den där xp på en egen partion
<semans> okey
<Asp> ursäkta om jag varit lite otydlig
<semans> du hadde 2 viktiga partitioner då.. sda1 och sda2... och resten kan raderas ?
<Asp> precis. ås om jag kollar i gparted nu så står sda1 tom och sda2 med xp på
<semans> men sda1 var inte tom
<semans> du hadde den monterad i /media/disk1 och du såg document and settings
<Asp> ne inte om man kolla i terminalen ne. precis
<semans> skriv df -ah
<semans> hur mycket ledigt utrymme har du på sda1
<semans> eller använt
<Asp> d
<Asp> Sesams: 3.4G
<semans> använder sda1 3.4GB ?
<semans> det låter som du har en xp installerad där... hur mycket används avs sda2
<semans> förresten varför bootar du inte på usbstickan o bara börjar installationen  ? du har ju lediaga partitioner efter sda1 och sda2
<semans> xp kommer funka när linux e installerad
<Asp> det är lika mycket använt där på sda2. skumt
<semans> vart lade du dina backupper ?
<semans> på disken eller har du dom externt ?
<Asp> dom e externt på andra datorn
<Asp> =P
<semans> bra :)
<semans> ta en df -ah och skicka till pastebin
<semans> så tar jag mig en kaffe o en cigg :D
<Asp> pastebin?
<semans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Asp> oki
<semans> posta länken dit när du e klar
<Asp> så
<semans> vad e adressent till din post ?
<Asp> 527757
<semans> verkar vara samma innehåll
<cahoot> flera partitioner monterade på /media/disk1 ju
<cahoot> och på /mnt for good measure
<semans> såg det.. skumt
<cahoot> inte konstigt att det blire lite svårt reda
<cahoot> ut
<Asp> haha
<semans> skriv  sudo fdisk -l och posta det med
<cahoot> Asp: du får avmontera alla sda*, skapa en monteringspunkt per partition och montera i tur och ordning
<Asp> 527763
<Asp> cahoot: går de att avmontera alla på en gång?
<cahoot>  fdisk -l /dev/sda
<semans> inte 1 utan litet L
<Asp> 527765
<semans> det är sda1 du ska dela upp
<semans> sdb
<semans> sdb2 är din usbsticka på 16GB ?
<Asp> ja stämmer
<semans> sda verkar som sagt vara din recovery
<semans> sda2 sorry
<semans> jag har aldrig splittat en partition i linux, jag brukar köra partiton magic.. så jag vågar inte säja hur man ska göra
<semans> men det borde gå med gparted
<Asp> den längst ner va är de för en?
<semans> din usb
<Asp> daaah dum ja är, klart det är den. ja har lyckats med gparted förut så de ska väl gå
<Asp> :P
<semans> df sa att det var en cd, men ingen cd e på 16gb
<semans> så jag antar att det är usbn
<semans> nu vet du vad du ska göra :D
<semans> vad har du på din usbsticka just nu ?
<semans> ubuntu ?
<Asp> japp det är usbn.
<Asp> ubuntu 10.10
<semans> jag hade splittat upp sda1 och frigjort utrymme till linux med typ 60gb... sen startat installationen med usb stickan.   backupp har du i värsta fall på data ifall delningen går snett.. sdb hade jag inte rört alls
<semans> sda2 menar jag.. lol jag e trött...
<semans> bara dumt o radera recovery saker
<Asp> ja det är dumt
<semans> någon annan får svara på hur man splittar en partition säkert
<semans> jag brukar själv defragmentera först o sen dela, men vet inte alls hur gparted funkar
<Asp> jag startar om fanskapet och provar installera det igen :P
<chralle> någon som vet hur man stänger av två fingrar för högerklick?
<Asp> chralle: tejpa ihop dom med fingrarna på andra handen
<X-Sleepy-X> chralle: avaktivera klickningar med plattan och använd knapparna ist
<chralle> haha
<chralle> jag har en stor
<Asp> XD
<chralle> typ mappa om till en knapp istället hade varit toppen
<chralle> jag kan inte dra och släppa
<semans> Asp: lycka till jag tror det går bra...
<semans> bara en fråga
<semans> började du installera med wubi första gången ?
<semans> dvs från windows
<Asp> tack. nej  de hade jag inte
<semans> jag fattar inte hur du fick in grub :D du har inga linux partitioner..
<semans> eller ligger dom på din fat kanske
<Asp> hade ju så jag kunde köra båda och skulle ändra på partionen åt vilket håll det nu var och sen vid omstart om jag till grub rescue. så de sket sig
<X-Sleepy-X> chralle: detta kanske kan ge något? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<X-Sleepy-X> chralle: orkar inte kolla själv
<chralle> X-Sleepy-X,  kollar
<chralle> X-Sleepy-X, tack :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad säger du? är det dags att jag laddar upp blender med stöd för collada eller?
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp det tycker jag!
<Philip5> är du kung på synfig nu då>?
<maxjezy> japp!
<maxjezy> nej, verkligen inte.. jag har inte orkat sätta mig in i det riktigt
<maxjezy> tittar runt lite på vad folk gjort för någonting med det
<Philip5> har inte sett så tunga grejer gjorda med det direkt men det kan man nog om man har talang, tid och lust
<maxjezy> min tjej har så jävla stor mage nu
<maxjezy> antar man kan göra ungefär samma saker som med toonboom
<Philip5> är hon gravid eller bara tjock?
<maxjezy> gravid som sjutton!
<Philip5> med brevbäraren?
<Philip5> eller kanske rörmokaren
<maxjezy> haha :)
<maxjezy> jaa, hoppas det va :)
<Philip5> laddar upp opencollada nu först :)
<EAG> inte nån här som lämnat in hårddiskar till typ ibas eller likande företag?
<Philip5> nä men känner till ibas
<EAG> tips på vettigt företag i stockholm tas gärna emot
<Philip5> är det mer vanlig dataförlust och disken annars funkar kan man ju rädda mycket själv med rätt program
<EAG> den är död
<Philip5> då är det svårare att göra själv
<EAG> nån idiot har grillat den med fel strömförsörjning tror jag
<EAG> och det är enda kvarvarande backupdisken som existerar
<EAG> ganska fint :D
<EAG> hmm ibas har ju en jourtelefon med 018 som prefix
<corespeedxxx> nu behöver jag tips på kommando =)  jag har en katalog med mängder av filer. Jag vill lägga alla filerna i 1st ny katalog i samma katalog =)
<corespeedxxx> mv * borde ju flytta eventuell ny katalog till sig själv?
<EAG> finns det inte en flagga för det där som skapar målkatalogen
<EAG> eller minns jag fel
<corespeedxxx> bra fråga
<cahoot> find + mv med kriteriet fil?
<cahoot> om det var risken för recursion som avsågs?
<corespeedxxx> jo
<EAG> hmm inte så farligt ändå... economy-alternativet kostar 1290 exkl moms
<cahoot> men då får du bara filnamnen?
<Asp> hallå igen. ska man ta partionen som ext3 när man installerar?
<EAG> Asp: varför inte ext4?
<cahoot> det är i alla fall aldrig fel
<cahoot> ext3 alltså
<Asp> ja varför inte 4 =P
<Asp> är fyran bättre än tre?
<vacum> nej
<cahoot> yngre
<vacum> de gjorde allt sämre!
<EAG> nördar slåss om saken
<vacum> Asp: allt du lägger in på disken kan förvandlas till kakor
<vacum> kakor är iofs gott
<vacum> om nom nom
<Asp> va fan ska ja ta då?
<EAG> finns säkert en diskussion på slashdot som är en mil lång rörande detta :)
<Asp> jag vill inte ha kakor, ja vill ha bullar
<vacum> Asp: lussebullar <3
<vacum> Asp: ext4 är yngre men har nyare funktioner
<vacum> jag håller mig fortfarande till XFS i mina servrar
<Asp> lussebullar är fint de. kakor med om det är pepparkakor, moo hhaha
<vacum> vad skall du göra med burken?
<cahoot> ha kakor i
<Asp> de är en mini pc så det blir mest surf å sådana småsaker
<vacum> ok
<vacum> kör ext4 då
<Asp> cahoot: HAHA! =D
<vacum> :-)
<Asp> monteringstyp?
<cahoot> monteringspunkt?
<Asp> punkt
<Asp> .....
<Asp> :P
<cahoot>   /
<vacum> minst en som är /
<cahoot> du har bara en partition för linux?
<Asp> yepp bara en
<cahoot> + swap då kanske
<Asp> tog avancerat nu när jag installerar och kan då välja en partion till linux. men går dock bara ställa in en sådan. kan inte ända storlek på partionen
<Asp> de är inte så att den lägger till det själv?
<cahoot> annars kan du alltid skapa en swapfil vb
<Asp> vb?
<cahoot> vid behov
<Asp> oki =)
<vacum> vinkelbanan
<Asp> ja ska ju inte göra så mycket krävande så kanske inte behöver den
<Asp> vacum: ja trodde det hette vinkelböj =P
<vacum> hehe
<maxjezy> öl med 50 % mindre kolhydrater is the shit!
<maxjezy> jag kan dricka 2x mer!
<EAG> lightöl?
<corespeedxxx> finns det nåt vettigt sätt att skapa ett kluster av gamla maskiner för hemmabruk?  Vinner man nåt är det ethernet (gigabit) som är för segt?
<EAG> det är skit ja ;)
<maxjezy> japp!
<maxjezy> pripps blå PURE!
<EAG> herregud
<maxjezy> så heter den iaf
<corespeedxxx> lightöl. =)  vad patetiskt..  lite som light chocklad eller nåt.  fan ät sunt i veckorna unna sen bra ÖL =)
<EAG> smaken är som baken
<EAG> corespeedxxx: det fanns nått open source-kluster som hette beowulf innan vill jag minnas
<johanbr> corespeedxxx, beror nog på vad du ska ha det till
<corespeedxxx> EAG: jo jag vet men känns lite övergivet
<nucce> hur kommer jag lättast åt exchange från ubuntu?
<nucce> känsligt ämne? :P
<EAG> webgränssnittet? ;)
<nucce> usch, gillar inte owa.. :(
<Asp> hur viktigt är de att man har en swap?
<sarkofag> nucce: evolution har stöd för exchange
<nucce> coolt, ska kolla där
<maxjezy> om sanningen ska fram så tog jag bara det som fanns i 3,5 i kylen
<maxjezy> orka inte ta varma öl och kyla ner själv
<Asp> EAG?
<EAG> Asp: ?
<Asp> skapar installationen en egen swap på partionen jag väljer?
<Asp> somna du?
<EAG> Asp: ingen aning faktiskt
<Asp> oki
<EAG> men det är nog inte svårt
<EAG> swapon typ
<Asp> oki
<EAG> men skapa en separat swap-partition då?
<EAG> det är inte svårt
<Asp> kommer nämligen inte in i gparted, de bara stänger ner sig
<Asp> just därför jag undra
<EAG> har du redan installerat?
<Asp> nej
<EAG> ok.. du har bootat en live-cd?
<Asp> usb
<EAG> starta installationen och gör det i det gränssnittet istället
<Asp> tog den där jag kan välja partioner själv, och har valt en och sätter då ext4 och /
<Asp> men mer kan ja inte välja
<EAG> ok, och du skulle ha kvar windows eller var det nån annan?
<EAG> är det nånting på hårddisken du ska ha kvar?
<Asp> stämmer. ne jag har xp som installation på en egen parion som en recovery. allt annat har jag sparat
<Philip5> maxjezy: närmar sig färdigt ;)
<EAG> Asp: i såna fall får du hålla tungan rätt i mun
<R2D21> Så i dag att de nyare bärbara maskinerna från Asus hade nvidiakort. Funkar stödet för dessa kort lika bra som de äldre?
<EAG> Asp: ta bort den partitionen du ska installera linux på och skapa två st nya
<EAG> en för / och en för swap
<Asp> ok, ska se här
<Asp> swapen logisk?
<EAG> kvittar nog
<Asp> kan veälja mellan logisk och primär
<EAG> mm välj primär då
<EAG> så kommer du igång ikväll ;)
<EAG> du ska väl inte ha fler partitioner än 3 st totalt
<Asp> haha ;D
<Asp> hur stor ska den vara då?
<peppis> Hur skriver man gör man för att ett meddelande ska skickas till flra kanaler samtidigt
<EAG> Asp: beror lite på vad du ska göra.. vill du kunna köra nån form av hibernate (vad det nu heter) så bör man väl ha lika mycket som den mängd ramminne du har i din laptop
<EAG> rätta mig om jag har fel?
<EAG> annars behöver du nog inte så mkt.. 1-2 GB kanske?
<Asp> okaj. ja gör en root o en home med eller?
<EAG> partitoner?
<Asp> de kanske inte behövs?
<EAG> din home kommer hamna i / om du bara skapar en enda partion för den (/)
<Asp> oki
<Asp> använda som: växlingsutrymme måste de vadå eller? kan ju inte välja swap nånstans
<EAG> det bör väl vara svenska översättningen av swap
<Asp> :)
<Asp> oj, mycket nytt i den nya installationen för ubuntu 10.10 ju! Starthanterare har väl inte varit med innan?
<Haffe> Unity.
<Asp> installationfönstert är ju för stort, ser ju inte vad som står längst ner
<HeMan> yey! jag lyckades bygga en openwrt-image till min tp-link wr741nd!
<skenya> har ingen aning om vad det är, men det lät coolt :P
<Asp> Hur ska jag göra nu då? kommer inte längre än Vem är du?
<skenya> jag är den jag är och ingen annan?
<Asp> man ska ju skriva in inloggnings namn osv. men går ju inte att trycka på framåt sen
<skenya> knepigt.
<Asp> ja, längst ner står det: redo när du är det och den orange som visar hur lång man kommit med installationen.
<Pekka> Gott folk, vad glad jag är!
<Pekka> Ungefär så kan vi uttrycka det, ja
<mtah> hahah
<Pekka> Jag har äntligen fått mitt mobila bredband att funka här i Ubuntu :)
<vacum> yay
<maxjezy> scooby doo!
<Philip5> maxjezy: hunnit uppdatera än då?
<Pekka> Nu är jag online i X-chat
<Pekka> Wow
<Philip5> hurra
<IPconfig> im back..
<IPconfig> ingen blev glad av de
<IPconfig> såvad händer i kväll
<Philip5> grejar lite
<Pekka> Jag är väldigt nöjd med Ubuntu
<Philip5> jag är väldigt nöjd med kubuntu :)
<IPconfig> kubuntu är intiktagt på dokument mm eller
<Philip5> va?
<Philip5> vad försökte du säga där? fattar ingenting
<IPconfig> att de är intriktagt på arbete
<Philip5> det är som gnome men kde :)
<Philip5> inriktade rätt lika men gör saker olika
<x_link> Jag är väldigt nöjd med _Kubuntu_
<x_link> Speciellt 8.04 Hardy.
<Philip5> och här kommer en till
<Philip5> peetra: vi berömmer kde nu och du är väl också kdeare?!+! :D
<IPconfig> wikileaks hacked
<IPconfig> http://rt.com/Politics/2010-06-08/wikileaks-informant-exposed-hacker.html
<IPconfig> USA är rädda
<Pekka> peetra, moi mokolat
<Philip5> IPconfig: står inte att wikileaks är hackat
<IPconfig> men vänta
<IPconfig> dom lägger up info på wikileaks
<Philip5> ja
<IPconfig> jag menar så
<IPconfig> sorry för min dåliga förklaring
<IPconfig> men USA är rädda
<IPconfig> dom säger att wikileaks skämmer ut USA
<IPconfig> dom har mycket hemliga dokument om iraq kriget
<IPconfig> som är free 4 all
<IPconfig> Philip5: vad tycker du om de
<IPconfig> om wikileaks
<IPconfig> nån
<Philip5> att den här kanalen inte är ett forum för polistiska diskusioner
<Philip5> politiska
<Philip5> men om man håller på med open source så tycker man nog oftast att saker bör vara så öppna och fria som möjligt
<IPconfig> ah
<IPconfig> mycket klokt
<Philip5> maxjezy: dags att vakna och underhålla lite
<IPconfig> Philip5: ttype6?
<Philip5> va?
<IPconfig> har du hört talas om de ttype6?
<Philip5> nej
<IPconfig> sandbox då
<Philip5> i vilket sammanhang?
<IPconfig> säkerhet
<Philip5> jo
<IPconfig> what is that
 * virtuald stänger in ipconfig i javasandlådan
<IPconfig> öh
<virtuald> sandbox är en miljö där program ska kunna köras utan att kunna påverka något utanför
<IPconfig> a
<IPconfig> aha
<IPconfig> de är gö bra
<virtuald> alla javaprogram körs i en sandbox
<IPconfig> så man märker bara inget av de
<IPconfig> så malware är inte sandbox om de fuckar up daton
<IPconfig> som ex
<IPconfig> ska sova nu
<IPconfig> föndera på att lära mig ruby
<maxjezy> Philip5, kikade på nya scooby doo filmen och fear and loathing in LA
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> tjejen hade inte sett den så det va ett måste att se den igen
<Philip5> så då har du inte uppdaterat din blender2.5 än?
<Nafallo> ehrm. LA?
<Nafallo> ar det en annan an den i Las Vegas?
<Philip5> tror han skrev fel
<maxjezy> ja justja, snurrigt.
<maxjezy> blev det.
<maxjezy> sådärja, uppdatering!
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-31
<phnom> morrn
<amelia> morrn!
<Coffe> tjo
 * Nafallo gäspar
<Nafallo> morgon
<Guest49445> Godmorgon!
<Guest49445> Varje gång jag loggar in på min dator så måste jag skriva "setxkbmap svorakA5" för att kunna använda den layouten. Hur kan jag sätta den till default?
<larsemil> ska finnas en dist som man kan ladda upp virus till och så analyserar den dem via wine. någon som vet?
<Coffe> larsemil,  MS win 95b ? :P
<OldSmurf> Jag uppdaterade förra veckan till 11.10, och nu hittar jag inte på inställningen att låsa skärmen ett par minuter efter en timmes användande för att motverka musarm osv. Den fanns under hjälpmedel förr, men jag hittar den inte. Någon som vet var den tagit vägen?
 * phnom ger OldSmurf en äggklocka.
<OldSmurf> funkar inte, jag blir så inne i min lilla dator att jag måste låsa mig själv ute från den :)
<OldSmurf> men tack för tipset
<phnom> einand: Har du kompilerat gammal AVR-kod med inp, outp, och BV i? jag har inkluderat compat/deprecated.h men den gnäller fortfarande över BV...
<phnom> urxvt + vim någon? ctrl+pgup/pgdown fungerar inte längre. :/
<MrMind> vet ni om man kan fixa så att inte ftp mounts i 11.10 inte kopplar ifrån efter ett tag? måste unmounta och mounta igen för att få igång dom...
<MrMind> mountar alltså dom i nautlius
<Dynamit> det är klart det går hur kan jag inte svara på
<MrMind> okej, börjar bli rätt jobbigt nu...
<MrMind> men får väll fortsätta googla, hittar väll något tillslut
<Dynamit> skulle gärna hjälpa men har saker som jag borde ha haft gjort förra veckan och veckan innan dess
<Dynamit> så då får man jobba på lovet också
<Dynamit> <phlak_user> MrMind: your server needs to be sent keep-alive commands svar i #ubuntu som du har fått
<Dynamit> du kan ju göra ett shell script som sänder kommandot med x intervall vetja
<MrMind> yep, grejen är att det är ett webbhotell och ingen egen server
<MrMind> men ska se om jag lyckas hitta något i cpanel
<Dynamit> men du kan köra shell skriptet ifrån din dator med x intervall
<phnom> Den borde väl magiskt mounta den igen när du behöver den?
<MrMind> Dynamit: aha, okey. ska kolla in det
<MrMind> phnom: nepp, det som är det jobbiga... får något error och måste unmounta och mounta mauellt igen
<MrMind> får bara "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "/ on ftp.server.se": Host closed connection"
<Dynamit> driver egen webb server så jag vet vad jag kan göra om jag bara vill eller så spånar jag lite genom att tänka på hur inställningarna är inställda och anpassar min idé för inställningarna jag har
<MrMind> hittade detta precis: http://www.flynsarmy.com/2011/08/enable-ftp-keepalives-in-nautilus/
<MrMind> ska se om det funkar =)
<Dynamit> Hur går det MrMind?
<MrMind> jo, det verkar faktiskt fungera =)
<MrMind> brukar ta ~10min innan den kopplar ifrån ifall man låter den vara och efter 12min nu så hade den inte kopplat ifrån än
<MrMind> ska låta den vara i ca ~20min nu och har den inte kopplat ifrån då så vet jag säkert att det fungerar
<DanielSenat> Chi 2 = sum{(Fo-Fe)^{2}}  over {Fe} Hur gör jag för att få summa tecknat vid sidan om ekvationen istället på övre raden?
<phnom> En vil gissning vore ju Chi 2 = sum{(Fo-Fe)^{2} over {Fe}}
<phnom> s/vil/vild/
<DanielSenat> som var helt korrekt!
<DanielSenat> Tack
<Dynamit> ok säg hur det går MrMind
<Dynamit> ända mount jag behöver göra så jag har anslutning är ifrån en av mina datorer och till routern och då är det nätverksdelning så den kopplar ju inte bort
<Dynamit> enda som är att en del saker vill fortfarande installeras på routern så jag får inte plats med allt jag har lust att testa men jag vet hur jag ska göra för att få det att funka det också
<MrMind> det funkar helt galant!
<MrMind> kopplar inte infrån alls nu sen jag fixa scriptet =)
<Dynamit> bra det
<MrMind> yep, riktigt skönt
<Dynamit> baa måste skärpa mig har uppgifter som ska vara färdiga till måndag nästa vecka
<photoz> Öööööö... så...
<photoz> Ajfån 4S är typ släppt i Schwärje nu fast fattar inte svenska? :S
<kodein> skulle vara fint med en nallefon som gör att alla man pratar med har amerikansk brytning
<photoz> Nallefon :S
<photoz> Jag menar alltså att Siri inte fattar svenska?
<kodein> och det lär det aldrig göra heller
<photoz> Lite sjukt att lansera den här då?
<photoz> Ska alla jävla fjantar börja snacka engelska nu med sina nallefoner?
<photoz> Bra term, förresten. Kommer jag börja använda fr.o.m. nu.
<kodein> sverige och den svensktalande delen av finland är en alldeles för lite målgrupp för att det ska bära sig att få siri att "förstå" svenska.
<photoz> Förstår inte hur det kan vara det.
<photoz> Den "talförstående" delen måste ju vara väldigt liten procent av hela arbetet.
<photoz> Typ 1% eller mindre.
<photoz> Däremot måste ju den GEOGRAFISKT kunna en massa saker.
<kodein> snarare 80% av siri
<photoz> Nä...
<photoz> Nallefonen bara gör om ljudet till text och skickar den till Apples fetisdator.
<photoz> Det jobbiga är ju att tolka skiten.
<photoz> Men om de lanserar den här måste den ju vara kopplad till alla möjliga vädertjänster och så.
<photoz> Och om en amerikan kommer hit på semester så vill han kunna fråga en massa lokala saker.
<photoz> Så det kommer de ju ändå inte undan.
<phnom> Det är inte så "bara" att analysera tal när man måste ta hänsyn till alla dialekter, olika frekvensband, etc... All den datainsamlingen och testningen tar väldigt lång tid.
<photoz> Skånska...
<photoz> Haparanda...
<larsemil> HeMan: är du på 24hr nu?
<photoz> ?
<Dynamit> Skånska är inte Svenska det är ju Danska för tusan :P
<photoz> Nej?
<phnom> urxvt + vim någon? ctrl+pgup/pgdown fungerar inte. :/
<antii> märkligt
<antii> phnom: ubuntu?
<photoz> Öböntö.
<phnom> antii: Nä, Arch. Men de verkar ignorera mig för tillfället, eller så vet de inte.
<antii> Gnome?
<phnom> Nope.
<whomee> https://picasaweb.google.com/110879056440338456863/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCID55Oevk-G4uAE#5669632619700764914 någon som vet vad den markeringen är som ser ut som tre inbundna C ?
<phnom> Ah, såja... :)
<amelia> Dynamit: ap ap ap, passa dig!
<whomee> amelia: han bara skojjar, han menar smygdanska.
<Dynamit> för vadå
<delhage> danskar förstår stockholmska bättre än skånska har jag lärt mig
<kodein> om nu skåningar skulle vara smygdanskar, hur kommer det sig då att nationalisterna har sina starkaste fästen där?
<Dynamit> Har du läst hist.
<Dynamit> ?
<Dynamit> Skåne har tillhört Danmark
<kodein> ja?
<kodein> så?
<kodein> inte fan kallar vi finnar för smygryssar?
<Dynamit> Nä men Finnar är inte kloka
<Dynamit> ;)
<kodein> jaha, du var bara ett troll
<OldSmurf> whomee, China Compulsory Certification, typ CE-märkning fast för kinesiska produkter
<CasperN> nä, det är en annan logo
<OldSmurf> Tycker dem ser ganska lika ut jag
<OldSmurf> men inte är jag nån expert på området direkt
<spixx> Mörrn!
<lag^> Morrn
<spixx> I killed the channel :(
<lag^> oh no
<Dynamit> nix
<lag^> rip
<lag^> pix
<phnom> pics?
<spixx> or GTFO?
<lag^> nä
<lag^> glöm
<amelia> Dynamit: för att trolla i allmänhet och om skåne/skåningar i synnerhet!
<kodein> ett landskap som lyckas undkomma trålning är blekinge
<kodein> det tycks ha kommit helt i skymundan
<whomee> Gott, gott gotti gott gott
<kodein> smålänningar?
<kodein> hmmm...
<whomee> carlshamnkarlshamn
<whomee> karlshamn ..
<kodein> fast det är ju finländskt
<whomee> i blekinge?
<kodein> nä, de finns ju inte kvar där
<whomee> haha ok
<kodein> snart 10 år sedan all produktion försvann till finland
<kes0> Vad var de för adress till den där svenska freenode servern?
<amelia> kes0: lindbohm.freenode.net
<kes0> amelia: Tack
<Barre> amelia: lurade du iväg honom till oblivion? ;)
<phnom> Mh, nu måste han gå in i varje gate och döda demoner för att rädda Cyrodiil.
<amelia> Barre: va?
<kes0o> Får inte komma in på den
<amelia> kes0o: det finns inga garantier för att den är uppe eller att det finns plats eller något.
<amelia> kes0o: rekommendationen från freenode är att du alltid ansluter till chat.freenode.net
<kodein> varför vill du ansluta specifikt till just den servern, förresten?
<kes0o> amelia: Aha då är jag mde
<kes0o> med*
<kes0o> kodein: För den är svensk =)
<kodein> jag ser iofs inte hur det är ett vettigt argument
<kes0o> kodein: Ok se inte de då
<itmannen> Test från Oracle VM
<itmannen> Och Magelia
<itmannen> Just for fun :)
<whomee>  magelia?
<itmannen> Japp. En Linux-dist
<whomee> ,ageia menar du? :)
<whomee> mageia*
<whomee> magelia!
<whomee> vafan
<whomee> kan inte stava idag
<itmannen> Hm. ja du har rätt
<itmannen> Mageia
<whomee> lite sugen på att byta ut våran FAI image mot http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html
<itmannen> Ganska seg att boota i VM
<phnom> lol
<phnom> whomee: Do it!
<whomee> phnom: mm lite sugen faktiskt :S
<christoffer> whomee =) ...satan vad skoj...
<christoffer> hade inte sett den förut
<Barre> amelia: jag kommenterade bara att kes0o försvann från freenod när jag försökte ansluta sig till den svenska noden.... tänkte att du "skojade" med honom... försökte bara vara rolig, men skit i det ;)
<amelia> Barre: hehe, förlåt att jag är lite trög då.. :(
<Barre> amelia: hahah... inga problem, mycket jobb eller?
<kodein> usch vad krångligt det är med reseräkning
<kodein> men åas är det fint med traktamente
<amelia> Barre: njä, börjar komma igång lite nu faktiskt. (äntligen!)
<Barre> amelia: \o/
<magnold> hejhopp. kan jag från kommandoraden kolla att jag inte har compiz igång?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> ps -e | grep compiz
<Philip5> det borde funka
<Philip5> eller köra top
<magnold> okaj
<magnold> borde jag avsintallera ati drivrutinerna  och ati catalyst control center eller nått, innan jag tar bort ATI grafikkortet och stoppar in ett Nvidia-grafikkort istället?
<magnold> och kan jag på något vis bakuppa ati paketen och inställningarna, innan jag tar bort för att kunna enkelt stoppa tillbaka ifall det nya Nvidia-grafikkortet skulle sluta fungera nån gång i framtiden?
<Philip5> kanske är bra men det går nog ändå
<magnold> jag antar man kan kryssa bort alla paket som heter ATI, catalyst eller radeon nånting (inklusive inställningar) i synaptic... då borde man ju också kunna få redan på vilka inställningsfilerna som den automatiskt tar bort isf är, listas paketen och vilka inställningsfiler de har gjort i nån fil nånstanns?
<phnom> magnold: Det borde räcka med att installera nvidia och sen byta kort, den ska vara så smart så att den tar rätt driver.
<magnold> aha
<Guest50605> Tjena, någon som vet hur man lägger till/tar bort program från Unity?
<phnom> magnold: Om du har en massa svart magi i /etc/X11/xorg.conf så kan det skita sig, men om du inte vet vad jag pratar om så är du antagligen safe.
<Guest50605> Skulle också vilja möblera om så att chrome är överst.
<johanbr> Guest50605, från ikonerna till vänster menar du? högerklicka på ikonen
<magnold> hehe, jo lite svart magi i xorg.conf är det nog. jag kan ju radera den filen det sista jag gör innan jag stänger kanske så borde en ny och ren och fräsh skapas i nästa uppstat väl?
<Guest50605> johanbr, haha, så jävla lätt :D Hur möblerar man om ordningen då?
<johanbr> dra ikonen dit du vill ha den
<Guest50605> johanbr, kan inte dra den, håller på ikonen och drar men då flyttas bara hela raden med program upp och ner.
<phnom> magnold: Det borde inte skapas någon alls per default, man kan generera en i nvidias verktyg för att kunna ställa in lite grejer som TwinView och sånt.
<johanbr> Guest50605, låter konstigt... funkar för mig
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Guest50605> johanbr, :/ Någon annan som känner för en gissning? :P Skulle verkligen hjälpa om någon vet.
<joel135> Guest50605: vad är problemet?
<magnold> jajautsja nvidia gör så ja. sparar vilken skärm som är vänster och höger eller klonad osv där. (och vilken upplösning man vill ha som default förståss)
<johanbr> Guest50605, se t.ex. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35ge-dR1Q6I
<magnold> Guest50605: nu kör jag ju inte unity, men gissa kan ju alltid :-D typ högerklicka och välja låsa upp i nån popupmeny så de är flyttbara eller nått :)
<Guest50605> joel135, johanbr magnold AHA! Man måste dra ut den till höger först, trodde man bara kunde möblera om direkt. Då får man tacka! :) Bad bra! :)
<Philip5> magnold: låter för enkelt så det är nog bara så det funkar i kde ;)
<christoffer> hmmm, jag har lagt till ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates PPA men jag hittar trots allt inte de paket som finns där. Någon som har en idé om vad som är fel?
<magnold> Guest50605:  aha, så man ska låssas att man tar loss ikonen från panelen först och sen stoppar den i panalen igen på en ny plats... jaja.. jag tror jag avstår unity
<Philip5> christoffer: kanske kör med en release som inte finns på den ppan?
<christoffer> Philip5: Dessvärre inte ...
<christoffer> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ <--- Natty finns med
<magnold> christoffer:  vad är det som ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ska innehålla?
<christoffer> nvidia drivisar 285 istället för 270
<christoffer> som är standard
<magnold> aha, när bör man fundera på att stoppa in en nyare version? (det grafikkort jag strax ska skruva in är ett asus GT520 silent 1GB)
<Philip5> christoffer: och du försöker lägga till nvidia-current eller?
<christoffer> nej, det var nvidia-graphics-drivers jag försöket med men nvidia-current kickade precis igång när du skrev din fråga =)
<Philip5> magnold: att köra tillräckligt nya drivisar som stödjer gt520
<christoffer> *försökte
<christoffer> Tack för hjälpen Philip5
<Philip5> christoffer: inte så konstigt då eftersom det inte finns något paket som heter så
<Philip5> :)
<johanbr> nvidia-graphics-drivers är källkodspaketet (de heter inte alltid samma sak som binärpaketet)
<magnold> hur vet man vilka kort som stöds av respektive drivrutinsversion?
<phnom> Brukar stå i release notes för drivaren
<magnold> uhh.. okej var hittar jag den?
<phnom> eller på nvidias hemsida
<christoffer> magnold: Jag märker när det inte fungerar felfritt men så länge man inte har några problem så behöver man ju inte uppgradera
<phnom> magnold: t.ex. här: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-285.05.09-driver.html
<magnold> christoffer:  ah, sannt
<christoffer> phnom johanbr hmm, men hur ser jag skillnad på dem på följande länk https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<magnold> phnom: ok
<christoffer> phnom: sorry, tänkte inte uppmärksamma dig
<johanbr> christoffer, alla paket på den länken är källkodspaket
<christoffer> aha
<johanbr> (det är bara att en del av dem råkar heta samma sak som binärpaketen)
<johanbr> klicka på "view package details" så ser du vad binärpaketen heter
<johanbr> efter att du klickat på ett specifikt källkodspaket, dvs
<magnold> jag testar väl med de som sker automatiskt först, och byter väl sen om det skulle vara lämpligt. geforce GT520 är väl nyare än min ubuntu10.04 (mint9) antar jag
<christoffer> johanbr: aha, "Built packages"
<christoffer> Alltid lär man sig något nytt.
<christoffer> Tack för hjälpen johanbr
<johanbr> varsågod
<christoffer> Då blir det dags att starta om och se ifall det blir bättre eller sämre =)
<christoffer> Blev visst ingen märkbar skillnad
<christoffer> Jo, miro fungerar mycket bättre
<amelia> godkväll!
<christoffer> bara Konversation som inte gillas av unity antar jag
<christoffer> Gokväll amelia
<christoffer> nu blir det middag
<christoffer> hörs senare
<amelia> gött, jag får vänta till efter träningen... jobbigt att må illa..
<realubot> Uppgraderar sudo apt-get dist-upgrade disten?
<mewerner_arand> Nej
<magnold> så det var middag det....
<magnold> om jag förstod nvidias sidor så måste man ha minst version 270.4106 för ett geforce GT520 i alla fall, hur vet jag vilken version som ubuntu10.04 har av sig själv? (är det paketet "nvidia-current" det?)
<phnom> apt-get show nvidia-current
<phnom> s/get/cache/
<phnom> ehehe, apt-cache show nvidia-current | grep Version
<magnold> ok :D
<coobra> är nya ubuntu något att ha  ?
<magnold> ookej isf är current version 195.36.24
<Philip5> HakanS: hur är det att köra kde då?
<Barre> tjenis
<Philip5> Barre: vaknar du till nu när det börjar bli kväller
<HakanS> Philip5: Du menar på den nya datorn? Jag har alltid kört kde.
<Philip5> HakanS: aha, trodde du var en gnomare tidigare
<magnold> precis nu är det dags att komma igång och göra nått idag :)
<Barre> Philip5: har grymt mycket på jobbet, jag har kollat kanalen då och då, men inte haft tid att interagera.... :)  och nu är jag snurrig på smärtstillande, mysig och glad... det är jag
<magnold> coobra: "nya ubuntu - nu ännu bättre" nej det finns säkert både bra och dåligt med den skulle jag gissa på.... ;-)
<coobra> :p
<Philip5> Barre: är du som house och pillar i dig en massa vicodin eller liknande?!?!
<Philip5> nya ubuntu verkar ha gjort att fler i alla fall har testat kubuntu
<Philip5> så nya ubuntu är väl rätt bra för kubuntu med andra ord :)
<coobra> hmms
<magnold> ja det är kanske bra, att fler vågar testa nått annat :-D
<coobra> jag gillar xubuntu
<magnold> hur gick det med lubuntu, är det värt ett test?
<coobra> men på stora burken är det bra jävla mycke cpu/ram osv
<Barre> Philip5: nått sånt ja... tradolan ftw!
<coobra> så kan fläska på med kde eller unity
<HakanS> Philip5: Provade Gnome i några dagar när jag började med Ubuntu för 6 år sedan, men gick över till Kubuntu när jag testat det.
<magnold> med mint så slipper men ju unity och gnome3 iaf
<coobra> heh
<phnom> Jag trillade tillbaka till Arch och ingen DE alls :P
<magnold> att köra utan DE alls låter ju som en tänkbar möjlighet... vad gör DE för saker egentligen? vad är det som jag missar isf helt enkelt?
<phnom> Du slipper lyxen att den sätter upp allting åt dig och startar en massa program.
<magnold> sätta upp allting åt en låter ju trevligt (fast "allting" vad?), men jag ju vill ju inte att massa program och lort ska starta automatiskt när jag startar datorn
<phnom> att den startar t.ex. gnome-panel och lite applets och sånt.
<magnold> är DE involverat i sånna saker som hantering av usb-minnen och sånnt, eller är det nått annat? jag kan väl leva med att det inte kommer upp ett filhanterarfönster automatiskt när man sätter i usbminnen, men jag vill ju inte behöva skriva monteringskommandon eller så
<phnom> Nja, det är upp till filhanteraren.
<magnold> Hmm..  ja en startmeny (i brist på bättre namn) vill man ju ha, och en rad som visar vilka program man har när man flytter musen till nederkanten av skärmen....hm...
<magnold> ok
<phnom> Såhär ser mitt skrivbord ut iaf: http://imageshack.us/f/10/201110311902561366x768s.png/
<raze> Finns det något sätt att controllera ubuntu-one via terminalen?
<Barre> raze: u1sdtool
<Barre> raze: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/u1sdtool.1.html
<larsemil> hur gör man om man i början på en fil skriver vilken tolk det ska vara som ska köra den. t.ex. #!/usr/bin/python och den sökvägen är annorlunda på annan dist, men man vill det ska fungera ändå. hur gör man?
<kodein> env
<DanielSenat> Hur gör man tabelltext ovanför en tabell i libre office?
<realubot> larsemil: Maybe baby: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/finding-bash-perl-python-portably-using-env.html
<larsemil> realubot: så får man hoppas att env är i samma jämt då. :D
<larsemil> wooho vårat spel ha rnu multiplayersupport!
<realubot> larsemil: Ja.
<magnold> kan man lätt och enkelt ta en bakupp på allt på hela linuxpartitionen, utom ~/Skrivbord/ ?
<magnold> larsemil: vad är det för spel?
<larsemil> magnold: ja. rsync tar excludedir som argument
<larsemil> minns inte exakt hur men kolla man rsync så ser du
<larsemil> magnold: det ska bli ett post-apokalyptiskt katastrofspel
<larsemil> magnold: http://github.com/spektral/pybattle
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFUlAQZB9Ng
<magnold> åkej det får jag kolla på sen.
<magnold> jag trodde rsync var för att lixom hålla en kopia av alla filerna i synk på nått annat ställe, inte för att göra en bakup som man sen är klar med och inte vill ändra på mer.
<larsemil> magnold: du kan använda det som ett avancerat kopieringskommando.
<magnold> okej
<DanielSenat> Hur gör man tabelltext ovanför en tabell i libre office?
<jesper85m_> goddag
<magnold> DanielSenat: ingen aning men du tänkte lixom tabellrubriker före respektive spalt eller?
<magnold> *ovanför menar jag
<DanielSenat> magnold, ja som en tabellrubrik ovanför
<DanielSenat> och en tabellförklaring under
<magnold> tabellrubriker borde man nog kunna göra genom att markera en tabellrad och så byta styckeformat på den till tabellrubrik
<DanielSenat> magnold, alltså jag tar och gör en rad till så byter jag format till tabellrubrik? hur gör jag det
<DanielSenat> jag har skapat en rad till, med sen...
<R2D21> Gött. Jag fick lite gammla SCSSI diskar på jobbet. Nu blir det Xubuntu omgående och sedan in i garage datorn!
<DanielSenat> Alltså kan man inte få text att komma nära en tabell? som undertext och namn?
<DanielSenat> Libre Office
<itmannen> Xchat vill inte bli installerat i Mageia
<itmannen> Men Pidgin verkar iof funka också
<itmannen> Tyvärr så tar den bort boot för Ubuntu. Och vid boot-repair som upphör mageia att funka
<itmannen> Umeaboy: Vad tror du ?
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Que?
<Umeaboy> Installera Mageia först & sedan Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> Det fungerar för mig iaf.
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  varför det inte går att install xchatt
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Well...........
<Umeaboy> Har du sett till att alla medier är konfigurerade?
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  Ja så gott jag kan
<Umeaboy> Testing & Backports-medierna är bara rekommenderade för den som vet vad den gör.
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  men media ?
<Umeaboy> Då öppnar du MCC a.k.a drakconf & går in i Lägg till/Ta bort program
<Umeaboy> Sedan ändrar du i den vänstra gardinsmenyn till ALLA.
<itmannen> Ok
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ kan du skriva xchat.
<Umeaboy> Annars så är xhat-gnome förinstallerat.-
<Umeaboy> xchat-gnome
<itmannen> Utfört
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  Nope. det har jag provat flera gånger. Finns inget
<Umeaboy> Huh?
<Umeaboy> Gör en skärmdump.
<Kurdistan> hej alla glada tuxare
<itmannen> Lite mysko för i min Oracle VM i min vanliga dator så finns det
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Tjena junior :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hej farbror itmannen. hur står det till?
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Mycket bra. har presic fått i mig en en levergryta med lammlever
<Kurdistan> itmannen: mums :) med andra ord.
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Japp. NÃ¥gon sorts Arabisk variant. men underbart gott
<Umeaboy> itmannen: PM?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kan tänka mig. mellanöstern har rik matkultur.
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  Jag vet inte hur man gör
<Kurdistan> tjena Umeaboy.
<Umeaboy> Lamm är jättegott. Alhamdulilah!
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Choni bashi?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: hur går det med mageia?
<Umeaboy> Bara finfint.
<Umeaboy> Har löst en Wifi-bugg. ;)
<Kurdistan> :) bashim keko, tu cawa yi?
<Umeaboy> Jag mår jättebra.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: fixade du den uppströms?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Nej.
<itmannen> Undrar varför det inte Svenka tecken funkar i Pidgin
<Umeaboy> Den är redan fixad i Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Öööööööööh. Det gör det ju.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: förstod inte. fixade du en ubuntu bugg eller mageia?
<Umeaboy> UTF-8 är det som gäller.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Mageia-bugg.
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  Jo jag vet. men hittar inte vart att ändra i Pidgin
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: riktigt trevligt. har du rapporterat det till mageia utvecklarna?
<[Spooky]> Någon här som lirar Minecraft?
<itmannen> Mitt WiFii funkade på en gång i Mageia
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Du sitter inte via router va?
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Ja, men du har inte ett Atheros AR5001-kort.
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  Jo visst gör jag det
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Que?
<Umeaboy> AR5001X?
<Umeaboy> Finns flera.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kör du nu mageia? du byter dist och nyinstallation oftare än vad som är hälsosamt. :)
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  Du frågade om jag satt bakom en router
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Ja, jag tänkte om jag kunde få ansluta via Teamviewer & se vad som är problemet.
<itmannen> Kurdistan:   Det är lärorikt. Och en kunskap är inte tung att bära
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sant. dock gäller de ha tid med alla installationer och processen med köra ny dist. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Men jag gör det i olika datorer. Dette
<Kurdistan> itmannen: dock är mageia bra, då den är baserad på mandriva som generellt alltid förr har varit nr 1 i användarvänlighet.
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Vilken dator har du installerat Mageia på?
<itmannen> är min testlaptop
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Vad är det för modell?=
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  Amilo ? Hm nånting :)
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: mageia har riktig trevlig community.
<Umeaboy> Då är det inte samma dator vi har.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: JO. ;)
<Kurdistan> till skillnad från disten jag kör som har rätt dålig community
<Umeaboy> Which is?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: pclinuxos.
<Umeaboy> Aha.
<Kurdistan> sämre community får man nog leta efter
<itmannen> Umeaboy:  Nä samma lär det knappast vara. Då hade du suttit i mitt knä :D
<Umeaboy> Hehehehe
<Umeaboy> Jag har en HP Compaq Presario CQ60-415so.
<itmannen> Och det är bara vackra kvinnor som får sitta där :)
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: utvecklas mageia som de har gjort kommer de bli största mandriva baserad disten och gå om mandriva
<Kurdistan> även om pclinuxos påstår sig inte vara baserad längre på mandriva är det delvis sant. men inte korrekt fakta.
<itmannen> Men vart i fridens dagar ändrar jag till UTF-8 i pidgin
<Kurdistan> man kör inte deras repo dock modifierar dem paketen väldigt lätt så det går köra mandriva paket i pclinuxos
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Ja, men Mandriva är ju bara för Brasilianska användare.
<Umeaboy> Numera iaf.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: jepp det vet jag.
<Kurdistan> :( jag trodde att buntu hade hardcore användare som hatade allt
<Umeaboy> itmannen: I varje protokoll som du har ställt in.
<Kurdistan> tror nog pclinuxos är värre
<Umeaboy> Snart är man lite rikare. ;)
<Umeaboy> Kul.
<Umeaboy> Bofors skräller mot Rögle.
<Umeaboy> Blir mycket pengar det här.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> MÃ¥ste vara MINST 3000;-
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: jag ser dig inte så ofta inne på mageia sociala chatt
<Kurdistan> :) sebseb ser jag dock ofta
<Umeaboy> Ja, men jag gör annat än att sitta inne på IRC.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: sant. har själv inte varit inne på irc på ett bra tag.
<Umeaboy> Nä, det har man ju märkt.
<Dynamit> det har varit lugnt :P
<Umeaboy> Skulle du kunna tänka dig att starta community för Mageia vad gäller Kurdiska?
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: :) tack för den.
<Umeaboy> Översätta & dylikt.
<Dynamit> puss på dig också Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: skulle vara intressant. om du gör mina tentor :).
<Umeaboy> Om det är på kurdiska så.
<Umeaboy> de
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> itmannen: I varje protokoll som du har ställt in.
<itmannen> Testar för att se om det är UTF-8 nu
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: min kurdiska är inte den risk nordkurdiskan utan en subdialekt av den som har starka influensen av turkiskan. så jag behärskar nog inte IT-kurdiskan för kunna vara bra översättare.
<Kurdistan> *riks
<Umeaboy> OK, men du kan ju dra med dig andra kompisar & få hjälp med det du inte kan.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: det där är nog något jag får ta prata med vänner och bekanta.
<Umeaboy> Good. ;)
<Kurdistan> det finns många duktiga översättare som översätter från kurdiska till svenska.
<Kurdistan> problemet är att dessa inte är IT-vana.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Jo, men ingen har hört av sig till Mageia.
<Umeaboy> Exakt.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: tyvärr är nog inte linux så stor bland kurder.
<Umeaboy> Någon gång så bör ju någon ändra på det.
<Kurdistan> störst är nog ubuntu bland linux distar
<Umeaboy> Nej, men det kan bli.
<Umeaboy> Jag vet en kompis till mig & hans familj som är villiga att prova det.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: riktigt nice.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Störst går inte alltid först.
<Kurdistan> jag funderar i framtiden när jag ork skriva på svensk-kurdiska sidor om linux
<Kurdistan> och be folk som är intresserad att bidra bland annat som översättare
<Umeaboy> Finns ju redan http://ferheng.org/?Linux_%C3%BB_niv%C3%AEsbariya_azad_a_kurd%C3%AE
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: :) du har koll på kurder.
<Kurdistan> ferheng är underbar
<Umeaboy> Klart jag har.
<Umeaboy> Kan ju till och med sjunga på Kurdiska.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: haha nice.
<itmannen> Lite synd att det inte går att boota Mageia med Ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Säger inte att jag är bäst, men Bilind Ibrahim skulle bli imponerad om han hörde mig sjunga "Ka yara min".
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det går. mageia kör med grub legacy.
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Jasså inte?
<Umeaboy> För mig fungerar det klockrent.
<Umeaboy> Installera sida vid sida.
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, man brukar inte boota saker med ubuntu, det brukar funka rätt kasst.
<Umeaboy> Finns ju ett sådant alternativ.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: haha. jag är inte så impad av bilind ibrahim som nästintill bara sjunger kärlek låtar. dock har han bra röst.
<itmannen> Nope. Det funkar inte. jag har installerat sida vid sid.
<phnom> itmannen: Om inte grub hittar den magiskt så måste du säga till den vad den ska boota.
<Umeaboy> Well, ta upp det med folket i #mageia & #mageia-social då.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: prova från ubuntu uppdate grub eller så får du stanza i mageia
<Kurdistan> chainloader
<itmannen> Jo jag vet. Men om jag ställer in att den ska boot Ubuntu så funkar inte Mageia sen
<Umeaboy> Det borde fungera.
<Kurdistan> phnom: tjenis.
<Umeaboy> Nä, nu ska jag hämta ut en vinst.
<Umeaboy> Ha ne!!!!!!
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: ha det bra.
<itmannen> Samma
<phnom> itmannen: Antingen får du confa det själv i grub2 eller så får du säga till den att chainloada grub legacy som du inte installerar i mbr utan på samma part som mageia.
<Umeaboy> Xerbice.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Haj :)
<itmannen> phnom:  Ok
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: hogir be.
<Kurdistan> phnom: hur går det med din buntu äventyr?
<itmannen> Jag har provat med boot repair. men då funkar bara Ubuntu sen
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det går skitbra sen jag slängde ut det och installerade Arch igen istället :D
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha vad fick dig byta tillbaks? unity?
<phnom> Jupp
<Kurdistan> unity verkar ha fått dålig mottagning här i sverige
<itmannen> Gillar man inte Unity så behöver man ju inte använda det
<Kurdistan> flesta review jag läser från engelsk talande är grym impad av 11.10
<R2D21> Unity funkar om jag bara har en back knapp som på en pekplatta..
<itmannen> 110.10 med klassikst tycker jag passar mig bäst
<itmannen> 11.10 :)
<itmannen> Men...med sorg i hjärtat så vill inte KDenlive funka i 11.10
<Kurdistan> itmannen: klassisk? unity 2d är väl inte klassisk.
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Där har Mageia en fördel.
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Vem skrev 2 D ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: för i 11.10 så finns inte klassisk
<Umeaboy> Källkodspaket att rebuilda så att man får det man vill ha. ;)
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥ ja.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, men det går att installera.
<Umeaboy> Skicka memo till mig om det är något.
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Då har jag något som inte finns mao :D
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: misstänker att du är kurd. :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: mycket möjligt att det går installera klassik via utomstående repo. då jag inte kör ubuntu för tillfället har jag inte bra koll.
<itmannen> Klassiskt eller klassiskt utan effekter finns i min meny
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, apt-get install gnome-session-fallback heter paketet, finns i vanliga repos :P
<itmannen> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<phnom> Eller det, så får man med gnome-shell också (Varför man nu vill ha det om man bara ska köra classic)
<itmannen> Alltid trevligt med lite att välja på
<Kurdistan> phnom: okej.
<itmannen> Philip5:  Du som är en kunnig man jag väl fixa till Kdenlive till att funka i 11.10. Kramiz :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du måste skriva heja kde för Philip5 ska vakna. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vart är realubot=b2?
<Kurdistan> :) tråkigt om han inte är inloggad samtidigt som mig.
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  :D Du och dina bananer
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :).
<itmannen> KDE
<Dynamit> Vad är han Djurgårdare
<Kurdistan> ni två sätter färg på kanalen
<Dynamit> vem släppte han ifrån buren då
<itmannen> Hurra för KDE
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: nää håller på elsborg. :P
<itmannen> Inget offtopic. DÃ¥ blir OP onda
<itmannen> Nä det hjälpte inte med KDE :(
 * itmannen Philip5 for president :)
<HakanS> itmannen: Vad är det som inte fungerar med Kdenlive hos dig?
<itmannen> HakanS:  Det är något fel med MLT
<itmannen> Sakanr något tillägg i en modul som heter SDK
<HakanS> itmannen: Vilken version av Kdenlive kör du?
<itmannen> HakanS:  Jag har installerat den senaste. Men sitter i i rätt dator för att kolla versionen
<itmannen> inte
<HakanS> itmannen: Funkar utmärkt hos mig.
<itmannen> HakanS:  I 11.10 ?
<HakanS> itmannen: Japp.
<itmannen> Hm. vad fariken kan det då vara för tok. Funkar bra i 11.04
<itmannen> Men nu är det dags för annat. Ha de gott folket
<MrMind> ingen som har lust att prova http://oliverdahlberg.se/IP och kolla så att det fungerar hyffsat?
<MrMind> en del kvar att göra men ändå =)
<MrMind> vet heller inte hur den fungerar i andra webbläsare än firefox
<Kurdistan> MrMind: det fungerar.
<MrMind> okej, tack
<Kurdistan> np. vad skulle fungera förresten?
<Philip5> HakanS: har du sett att kdenlive 0.8.2 äntligen har släppts nu!?!?! skulle komma ibörjan av augusti och kom nu... :D
<Philip5> äach
<realubot> Kaffe nu!
<realubot> Kurdistan: Så det är här du gömmer dig. ;)
<Kurdistan> realubot: tjena.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Har du sett b1?
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag frågade b1 om dig.
<realubot> Eller om det är b2. :S
<MrMind> Kurdistan: hehe, ne mest så att geolocation scriptet ger rätt info =)
<Kurdistan> MrMind: det ger den.
<realubot> Han har gått och lagt sig.
<MrMind> Kurdistan: så bra =)
<Kurdistan> realubot: mycket möjligt. han är ju :) gammal.
<realubot> larsemil: Hur löste du problemet med shebangen?
<realubot> larsemil: Hittade du en bättre lösning?
<mazellan> hej, jag försöker kompilera Simias (används till iFolder) på en 10.04
<mazellan> har följt denna howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iFolderInstall
<mazellan> men kompileringen falerear med: http://pastebin.com/jdLV6cGu
<mazellan> någon som har något tips? jag är rätt grön på detta
<realubot> mazellan: Ska kolla pastebin, hold on...
<Philip5> mono-grejer är alltid jobbiga
<Philip5> tycker man skulle förbjuda folk att utveckla för mono
<mazellan> har inte så stor erfarenhet av det... men det där simias verkar små-hemligt det med
<realubot> mazellan: Jag har tyvärr inget förslag på lösning. Det verkar kenpigt det där.
<mazellan> oke, tack för att du kollade iaf
<mazellan> skulle gärna få igång iFolder
<mazellan> riktigt bra verkar det... om man får det att funka
<itmannen> Tillbaka i det gamla hederliga tillförlitliga Ubuntu
<maxjezy> 10.04?
<itmannen> Tok. 11.10 så klart
<antii> SÃ¥klart?
<maxjezy> tu tu tu tu, såklart
<itmannen> Rätt uppfattat
<maxjezy> Philip5 har du sett att blender har fått 3d ljud
<maxjezy> högtalare som man placerar ut i scenen och ju närmre man kommer en högtalare blir ljudet högre
<maxjezy> och de andra högtalarna blir lägre
<maxjezy> ju längre ifrån man går dem
<Philip5> maxjezy: har jag inte provat
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du dissade mig ju när jag skulle snacka killer kde apps för blender
<maxjezy> när var det?
<Philip5> igår och idag
<Philip5> du bara dissade
<maxjezy> fan vilket svin jag är
<itmannen> Philip5,  Såg du min vädjan om kdenlive ? Kramiz :)
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> itmannen: nej
<Philip5> maxjezy: du måste byta till kde nu när den här pluginen kommit: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kde+blender+thumbnailer?content=146380
<itmannen> Philip5,  Kdenlive vill inte funka i min 11.10 pga något med MLT
<Philip5> håller på att packa senaste kdenlive som kom idag
<Philip5> och nyare mlt
<itmannen> Aha
<Philip5> och nyare frei0r
<maxjezy> Philip5 men både windows och ubuntu har ju det där
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> så jäkla trött på buntu världen dock
<maxjezy> internet funkar inte
<coobra> internet är bara en fluga
<maxjezy> vet inte om de är min lina som är för snabb för ubuntu eller vad somo är på tok
<coobra> kommer dö
<coobra> allt
<coobra> går ner
<maxjezy> coobra oroa dig inte för det, värre med 2012 grejen
<maxjezy> rykten går att nostrademus hitta en kalender som indianer smidit på i sten i århundraden, och där finns kod som säger att jordens inre kommer sluta snurra västerut och det innebär syndaflodar och även några floodar på irc
<coobra> maxjezy: ja fan allt komer sprängas
<maxjezy> coobra vi måste få ut ordet så folk inte får lagg på irc 2012-12-21 21:21
<itmannen> Nu ska en gammal man kräla till sovplatsen. Min snälla hustru har gjort iordning en korg med filt i ett hörn av sovrummet
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> allt kommer spängas
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Nej. Inte alls.
<Umeaboy> Då hade jag inte skrivit (Que?) på spanska.
<Philip5> HakanS: så loggar du ut precis när man ska snacka med dig
<HakanS> Philip5: Förlåt. Visste inte att du skulle komma in.
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> HakanS: har du sett att kdenlive 0.8.2 äntligen har släppts nu!?!?! skulle komma ibörjan av augusti och kom nu... :D
<HakanS> Philip5: Såg att du håller på att packa Kdenlive 0.8.2
<HakanS> Philip5: Håller på att redigera en film från Kålmården just nu.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> kollade också hur jag kan bidra till digikam och lensfun för autokorrigering av mina objektiv
<Philip5> HakanS: finns det stöd för alla dina objektiv?
<Philip5> korrigering av distorsion och ca
<HakanS> Philip5: Den nya datorn är otroligt mycket snabbare än den gamla.
<Philip5> det kan jag tänka mig och konstigt vore det annars
<HakanS> Philip5: En rendering som tog en timma tidigare går på 4 minuter nu.
<Philip5> lite skillnad
<Philip5> nya kdenlive funkar ju bra
<Philip5> HakanS: så vad har du för objektiv då? eller har du ingen systemkamera?
<HakanS> Philip5: Har bara en kompakt som digitalkamera. Vanlig film i systemkameran.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> vad videofilmar du med?
<HakanS> En Panasonic  DV-kamera.
<Philip5> trevligt
<HakanS> NV-GS120.
<Philip5> börjar ladda upp nya kdenlive nu på min ppa för oneiric
<HakanS> Philip5: Men flatkabeln till LCD-skärmen har gått av. Måste få tag på en ny.
<HakanS> Philip5: Då får jag lägga in ditt PPA då.
<Philip5> törs du det? ;)
<HakanS> FÃ¥r chansa ;)
<Philip5> har inte hunnit testa det så mycket än. bara att det gick att starta
<HakanS> Dags att krypa till kojs. Natti, natti.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: jag kan skriva något på tyska, men jag är inte tysk för det. däremot skriva på kurdiska för en icke kurd är inte så vanligt.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> då finns det redo för dig när di vaknar
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Nej, men jag vill inte vara "vanlig".
<Umeaboy> Ingen är vanlig till 100 % någonstans på denna planet idag.
<Umeaboy> Kanske för 30 år sedan.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<coobra> x_link: ja undrar hur den ser ut kan man få en video  ?
<Umeaboy> Yaaaaaay. Ingen Recoman som skriver det! Yaaaaaaaay!
<x_link> coobra: Tyvärr, det är hemligt =)
<coobra> x_link: vill ju se
<gorgo> så hur var det här då?
<lag^> Jag vill också se video x_link
<lag^> fix!
<coobra> x_link: alla vill FIXXA
<magnold> hur ställer man in upplösningen för nvidias drivrutiner numera? jag har starkt minne av att det bara vara och välja och inga problem men nu finns det ju bara inte... det är ju nyare versioner än jag hade förut men iaf...
<magnold> nu startade den med 800x600  :-O  och jag tänkte att det kanske måste göras nån grundkonfigurering så jag körde sudo nvidia-xconfig och startade om... nu vill den bara köra 640x480
<magnold> och linux är lite svåranvänt i 640x480 ......  hur gör jag för att nuvarande nvidiadrivrutinerna ska fatta så jag kan köra 1600x1200 75Hz igen?
<magnold> jag använder nvidiadrivrutinen nvidia-current version 285.05.09-0ubuntu1~lucid~xup1 från http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<kes0> Coollt
<magnold> vad säger ni.. ska jag prova 320x240 alternativet? ;-)
<Umeaboy> magnold: Om jag vore du så skulle jag prova en Live-version & se vad du har som stöd.
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-01
<phnom> Morrn
<kes0> Morrn
<Slartibart> Nån här som har superkoll på dnsmasq? Hur pekar man en adress mot den egna datorn när ip-adressen ändras en del? Jag ansluter till olika trådlösa rätt ofta, så min adress kan vara 192.168.0.*, 192.168.10.* osv..
<amelia> Är det någon här som kör Icinga och har koll på om man kan få till att man kan konfigurera allt från web-guit?
<andol> amelia: Nej, men när du kört mer Icinga får du gärna tala om för mycket hur du tycker det förhåller sig till tradionell Nagios :)
<amelia> andol: min förhoppning är ju att slippa peta i det där j*vla config-filerna (som givetvis ärvts från nagios)... jag vill ha det lätt, peka/klicka i ett webgui. :P
 * amelia har blivit lat på äldre dar.
<Slartibart> Är det möjligt att använda miljövariabler i config-filer? Typ exportera nuvarande 192.168.*-adress som man har till en variabel, och sen använda den i config-filen som dnsmasq läser när den startar?
<whomee> amelia: allt ska gå och köra genom web-gui
<whomee> amelia: vi håller precis på att ersätta våran nagios med icinga
<whomee> verkar det som
<amelia> whomee: ska gå ja... jag hittar dock inget sätt att göra det såhär långt. :(
<whomee> amelia: ska kolla med han som sätter upp den miljön
<amelia> whomee: gör det.
<amelia> whomee: är kanske bara jag som googlar snett..
<whomee> amelia: googla halvrakt så gåre nog bra
<amelia> whomee: är ju hobbyprojektet så blir lite i mån av tid så blir rätt splittrat också.
<bamsefar> amelia: Via addon står det ju på https://www.icinga.org/nagios/feature-comparison/
<whomee> amelia: ok ja ne jag har bara meckat med nagios configfiler innan, så har ingen koll på vår icinga än förens det är överlämnat till oss
<andol> amelia: Själv är jag rätt nöjd med att vara ersatt utav ett skript, som generar nagioskonfigurationen åt mig.
<amelia> vi har ju andra skitdyra grejjer för sånt där på jobbet... kanske ska fråga om de om en licens istället. :P
<amelia> jag har också bara mekkat nagios och dess conf-filer tidigare (förutom helt orelaterade grejjer som HP OpenView, BigBrother/Hobbit/Xymon och Tivoli)
<amelia> bamsefar: undrar vilken addon. :P
<bamsefar> Ajo
<bamsefar> Annars har opsview funkat skitbra för oss.
<amelia> vore iofs coolt om jobbet kunde sponsra med lite licenser till övervakning... inte precis som att de förlorar något på det ändå.
<amelia> kanske en smula overkill till min lilla miljö, men ganska roligt. :P
<bamsefar> amelia: Vad ska du köra då? Tivoli?
<CasperN> är det någon som heter Göran Jönsson här?
<bamsefar> Kanske
<kodein> jag är göran jönsson
<CasperN> ok
<kodein> eller spartakus
<kodein> (ftr: jag är inte göran jönsson)
<CasperN> :/
<phnom> Min gamla fysikföreläsare heter göran jönsson. Han sitter på Fysicum om du vill ha tag i honom.
<CasperN> tänkte om någon är https://launchpad.net/~p-goran
<amelia> bamsefar: ja precis!
<amelia> gud vad jag är hungrig... det här med vintertid stör min lunch-hunger, magen börjar kurra en timme för tidigt
<charles_> Jag har inget annat val än att sätta en permban på er om ni inte skärper er.
<HakanS> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan!
<Nafallo> realubot: skarp dig sjalv.
<antii> amelia: haha
<kodein> amelia: jag fick göra den anpassningen förra veckan, gick kurs och där var lunchen en timme senare än man var van vid
<amelia> HakanS: vad har du på hjärtat då?
<HakanS> amelia: Undrade bara om realubot blivit OP.
<kodein> klart han har
<amelia> HakanS: ah nej, självklart inte.
<HakanS> amelia: Såg i loggen att han hotade med att banna några.
<kodein> han skäller värre än han bits
<amelia> HakanS: ah, jaja... typ mig få. :P
<amelia> s/få/då/
<kodein> tivoli som i TSM?
<kodein> det verkar väldans bökigt, men åas har jag lyckats få filer tillbakaläst från det utan att saker gick sönder, så det verkar vara ett ok backuppsystem ur det hänseendet.
<amelia> kodein: nej, inte backuper
<kodein> tivoli som i netview då?
<amelia> det låter rimligt.
 * amelia vet inte vad allt tivoli heter... det är tivoli lixom.
<kodein> jag tror att tsm är den enda delen av det vi kör
<coobra> hmms
<amelia> jag tror vi kör allt. :P
<coobra> någon som kör spotify i ubuntu 11.10 ?
<coobra> inte igenom wine utan med den man kan ha i gnome
<antii> coobra: du menar native? :p
<coobra> ja
<antii> funkar bra
<HakanS> coobra: Jag gör.
<coobra> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<coobra> när jag ska lägg till saker i såslizt
<coobra> vilken kör ni med
<antii> ingen
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> antii: ?
<HakanS> coobra: Körde kommandot: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<coobra> hahha
<coobra> ja e så jävla lat kollar inte nät folk skrivit sina articklar :p
<coobra> nice nu vill det sig ja  :D
<antii> gratz!
<coobra> HakanS:  den jag saknade tack  :D
<coobra> fan vad nice att det funkar  så bra som det gör nu
<coobra> annars då vad gör ni grabbar ?
<coobra> tjejer
<coobra> :D
<antii> jobb
<kodein> jobb och jobb och jobb
<coobra> låter jobbigt  :p
<nikihr> Morrrn
<einand> blir man upprörd av att någon har tuppkam så har man förlita av något i sitt liv http://p.twimg.com/AdEZiROCIAAcIrL.jpg:small
<MrMind> bör man i gparted lägga till lba flag på ett usb-minne?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> låter väl lite onödet
<MrMind> förstår knappt va lba är...
<kodein> little big adventure
<MrMind> haha, jag snackar om Logical block addressing
<kodein> eller, tja, i det här fallet handlar det nog om ifall du vill kunna adressera mer än 120GB på rampinnen
<kodein> usbpinnen*
<MrMind> aha, okey
<kodein> fast det är väl mest (äldre) windowsar som skulle bry sig
<MrMind> såg nämligen att dom lagt till lba flag på ett av mina nya minnen, ska formatera om det så därför jag undra
<MrMind> ah okey
<nikihr> någon som kör gnome3 här?
<nikihr> när jag använder mig utav alt + tab funktionen så vill jag bara switcha mellan fönstrerna på aktiva arbetsytan
<nikihr> men hittar fan ingen inställning för detta
<jolaren> Hello. Can someone please help me on how to make a file undeleteable? I'm running Pessulus in a kiosk and I want to make a .desktop file on my desktop undeleteable.. how to?
<jolaren> I've tried changing user and 644 etc
<jolaren> also 444
<jolaren> still deleteable
<jolaren> Oj, gick in i Svenska kanalen - förlåt
<jolaren> NÃ¥gon?
<cahoot> man chattr
<cahoot> jolaren, du vill nog använda chattr - se man chattr
<jolaren> okej haah
<christoffer> NÃ¥gon som har sett Hakan idag?
<christoffer> Håkan kanske är bättre att skriva när jag endå inte behöver tabba fram fullständigt nickname =)
<mewerner_arand> christoffer: nope.
<christoffer> ok
<CasperN> han lämna irc 16.17
<christoffer> jaha
<mewerner_arand> christoffer: Ah, kollade fel...
<coobra> Hund: !!!
<coobra> :D
<Hund> coobra: !!!
<coobra> sup DOG !!!
<Hund> Installerat lite ny hårdvara.
<Hund> Dudå?
<coobra> ojj vad för kul  ?
<coobra> kollar BSG har lite pause i tittandet
<Hund> i5-2500K, nytt moderkort och 8 GB RAM. :)
<Philip5> en Hund i kanalen!?!? :O
<Hund> Aha. :)
<Hund> Philip5: Prutt!
<Philip5> :P
<coobra> nice HW jau
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> Hund: har du inte mer klös i burken? nu har ju till och med maxjezy mer tryck i lådan
<maxjezy> Philip5 tänkte precis dra mina specs
<Hund> Philip5: Hm?
<Philip5> maxjezy: show off! :P
<maxjezy> 8 gb ram låter lite
<maxjezy> jag har 20 gb ram här hemma
<Hund> maxjezy: Jag har inte peniskomplex till skillnad från dig.
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> 16 i denna burken bara
<coobra> hehe haft samma burk läng en Quadcore 2.6ghz / 8gig ram / Nvidia 260GTS / SSD
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> jag har bara 6 gb ram
<Hund> maxjezy: Kunde inte bry mig mindre.
<itmannen> Nu har jag installerat om 11.10 i min laptop. Och helt plötsligt så funkar Kdenlive igen :)
<Philip5> ops, jag har visst 8 gb ram :O
<coobra> men körde windows innan
<coobra> :p
<Hund> Philip5: Det hade jag innan med, räckte gott och väl även när man virtualiserade.
<Philip5> har jag inte ens koll på vad jag kör
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> Hund: jo jag hade 6 gb ram i min förra
<maxjezy> jag kör windows 7
<maxjezy> i7 prusessur
<coobra> ubuntu <2
<itmannen> Blääää
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du inte börja överklocka din i7a?
<coobra> :D
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, vågar nog inte
<coobra> ohh
<maxjezy> bränner säkert den när jag renderar isf
<coobra> :
<coobra> p
<Philip5> maxjezy: du klarar lugnt att överklocka en 20%
<itmannen> Viktig
<itmannen> info
<Philip5> maxjezy: problemet är mest värmen men den är ju lätt att ha koll på
<itmannen> Detta är inget win-form :(
<maxjezy> Philip5 fast jag är nöjd nu ett tag
<maxjezy> rendering går ju as-snabbt
<Philip5> maxjezy: man kan alltid ha mer när det gäller datorer
<maxjezy> ska installera ubuntu 10.04 snart
<maxjezy> måste bara hitta ett bra sätt att göra det på
<Philip5> maxjezy: du borde installera kubuntu 11.10
<maxjezy> Philip5 dom där nya buntuna är konstiga
<maxjezy> inget funkar ju
<maxjezy> har testat på alla mina datorer
<Philip5> kubuntu funkar bra
<itmannen> ??
<maxjezy> och ingen vill nätet funka på
<maxjezy> så det är nog min leverantör som inte funkar bra ihop med buntu
<maxjezy> inte hårdvara som ja tidigare tänkte
<itmannen> Varför just Kubuntu?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har du för moderkort då? hade inte du asus p8 nått?
<maxjezy> nått sånt
<maxjezy> ja mins inte
<Philip5> borde du ha samma grejer som jag typ
<itmannen> Ubuntu funkar i vilken skräpdator som helt
<maxjezy> itmannen men inte nätet
<maxjezy> internet
<maxjezy> min telia fiberlina verkar för hightech för ubuntu
<maxjezy> senare versionerna
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Jsaaå ? Inte enligt mina erfarenheter. Funkar bra i dom jag installerat i utan problem
<maxjezy> det är sjukt irriterande
<itmannen> Och då menar jag riktigt gamla datorer'
<maxjezy> gillar ubuntu för då kan jag surfa friare
<maxjezy> min dator är ju bara någon månad
<maxjezy> haft den i bruk en vecka och några dagar
<maxjezy> i windows funkar nätet as-snabbt
<maxjezy> 96mbit
<maxjezy> i ubuntu 1-5 mbit
<maxjezy> ibland inte alls
<itmannen> Det problemet är för mig helt främmande
<jesper85m> hörde om ett program som kan kolla ens internet lina hur mycket förluster osv man har men glömde vad det heter?
<CasperN> typ wireshark?
<jesper85m> inget jag känner igen men kan kolla det
<coobra> hur kan jag byta mot terminal till urxvt i unity  ?
<jesper85m> CasperN, fick ner wireshark men inte fått det till att funka än
<CasperN> vet själv inte hur det fungerar, men det är ett ganska kraftfullt program för att analysera nätverk om jag fattat rätt
<christoffer> jesper85m: http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges
<christoffer> I ubuntu måste du ge rättigheter antingen till program eller till användare
<christoffer> "setcap 'CAP_NET_RAW+eip CAP_NET_ADMIN+eip' /usr/bin/dumpcap"
<christoffer> med det kommandot ger ud rättigheter till dumpcap
<jesper85m> mm det verka rätt avancerat. vill ju bara testa linan för jag bråkar med min leverantör lite
<christoffer> det är vad jag brukar göra men har inte grottat ner mig i säkerhetsriskerna för det
<christoffer> wireshark är nog det enklaste som finns
<christoffer> men ja, det är väldigt avancerat
<jesper85m> asså okok
<christoffer> du märker snabbt om du har TCP paket drop eller retransmissions
<christoffer> som brukar vara indikation på dålig uppkoppling
<jesper85m> genom wireshark menar du eller?
<christoffer> mm
<maxjezy> någon som vet hur man får fram consol i rage
<itmannen> Vnstat funkar bra för att kolla sin nätanvändning
<itmannen> Underligt vad slut man kan bli på att inte göra något. Funderar starkt på sovplatsen.
<Haffe> Jag ligger redan i mitt sovhörn.
<itmannen> Och inte kan jag skylla på min ominstallation av 11.10. det gick ju liksom av sig själv.
<itmannen> Krafterna tog nog slut när jag blev tvungen att logga in :)
<itmannen> Haffe,  jag har nog finare pläd än dig
<Philip5> hey macarena!
<nikihr> Philip5: :)
<Umeaboy> Hej allesammans!
<Umeaboy> Nu har jag rootat min Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000. Skulle man kunna få Ubuntu att fungera i den?
<Philip5> Umeaboy: vi har lekt tysta leken senaste timmarna här
<Umeaboy> Om jag skulle vilja testa alltså.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: kolla på tabletroms.com
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Jag är inte barn idag. ;)
<HeMan> Umeaboy: det var dessutom vuxenvarianten av tysta leken
<HeMan> Umeaboy: inte att förväxla med tyska leken
<HeMan> Umeaboy: och inte heller tyska milen
<Umeaboy> Gröna milen då?
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Vad är det tänkt att jag ska hitta där?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: Ubuntu i rootad android
<Umeaboy> Men USB-ikonen finns ju inte.
<Umeaboy> HeMan: ^^
<HeMan> Umeaboy: ööh, va?
<Umeaboy> Det står ju så här: 10.) Select fastboot by: Pressing VOL- once to highlight the usb icon, then press the power button once. If successful your Toshiba Thrive should display “Starting Fastboot USB download protocol”
<barzam> nån som är bra på lua? försöker fixa detta, men vill att filen sparas i /tmp istället för i min home-mapp, nån idé?
<barzam> http://www.luakit.org/projects/2/wiki/Play_Embedded_Video_in_External_Player
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> moste man ha wine för steam  ?
<barzam> coobra: finns alternativ till wine
<HeMan> Umeaboy: hade du inte en Samsung?
<nikihr> haha
<coobra> barzam:  hmms som  ?
<nikihr> Zambezi: Hallå!
<barzam> coobra: cedega, crossover
<nikihr> dom kostar dock :)
<coobra> :(
<coobra> elakt jao
<coobra> så wine it is then
<barzam> ica är också elaka som tar betalt eller hur?
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Ja, men inte en 10.1
<coobra> :D
<HeMan> Umeaboy: i det du klippte in stod det Toshiba
<Umeaboy> Är det Download-läge jag ska komma in i?
<Umeaboy> Eller........??
<nikihr> Umeaboy: har du en toshiba eller samsung?
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Ja, och sökte på sidan & fann bara instruktioner för Toshiba.
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu root sökte jag på.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: och då tänkte du att det är nog samma?
<Umeaboy> En Samsung.
<nikihr> hahaha :)
<Umeaboy> Nej, men jag fick ju ingen annan träff, dummer!!!!
<HeMan> Umeaboy: umm, så skarpingen han tyckte "same same, Toshiba, Samsung"?
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Du antar en massa.
<Umeaboy> Jag vet att de inte är samma.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: och ändå provade du?
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<nikihr> Umeaboy: det verkade som att du gjorde det
<Umeaboy> Jag vet sedan tidigare att DEN instruktionen inte fungerade i en Samsung-platta.
<Umeaboy> Om man söker på Ubuntu root så borde man få fler träffar än bara DEN for Pete's sake!!
<HeMan> Umeaboy: men enklast är väl bara att du tar upp terminalen  och rullar ut en chroot-miljö?
<Umeaboy> Är hemskt osäker på hur man gör det. Pratar vi om att ansluta till den via SSH?
<Umeaboy> För DET kan jag.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: njae, det borde räcka med att ta upp terminalen på skärmen och ta en tar-fil med en Ubuntu byggd för Samsungen's arkitektur och packa upp den
<gorgo> goderkväller :P
<Umeaboy> OK.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: och sen köra chroot till den katalogen
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Lät krångligt, men OK.....
<Zambezi> nikihr: Din svikare!!
<HeMan> Umeaboy: tar xvf Ubuntu.tar.gz
<HeMan> Umeaboy: inte så krångligt
<Zambezi> nikihr: Du hade förtjänat att Bajen åkte ur Superettan. :-O
<coobra> hmms
<Umeaboy> Meh!
<Umeaboy> Så ska man inte säga om Sveriges publiklag numero uno.
<Umeaboy> Trots Superettan så har de över 8000 i publik på hemmamatcherna.
<Umeaboy> Vilket annat lag i Superettan kan möta det?
<nikihr> Zambezi: hahaha har saknat dig också!!
<antii> nikihr: yo!
<nikihr> antii: också!
<Zambezi> nikihr: Jag har fortfarande inte glömt att du skulle ge mig en laptop.
<antii> nikihr: läget!
<nikihr> Zambezi: hahaha i know!
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Finns det instruktioner någonstans hur man gör en tar-fil med en viss distro för ARM-akitekturen?
<Umeaboy> Vad man behöver för att göra den alltså.
<barzam> Umeaboy: menar du hur du kompilerar den?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: Ubuntu finns väl färdig till ARM?
<Umeaboy> barzam: Ja, typ........
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Jo, men oavsett distro alltså.
<Umeaboy> Generella kompileringsinstruktioner.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: ska du kompilera upp en så är inte bara lite jobb
<HeMan> Umeaboy: då är det bättre att utgå från en färdig, även om den inte är så bra som du önskat
<Umeaboy> Tid har jag gott om.
<Umeaboy> Så jag gör gärna allt rätt.
<Umeaboy> Även om det tar tid.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: jag tror lwn har en artikel-serie om hur hur man bootstrappar allt för att kunna börja bygga fedora för arm
<Umeaboy> lwn?
<Umeaboy> Ska googlea.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: https://lwn.net/Articles/463506/
<barzam> här kanske: http://www.kegel.com/crosstool/ http://www.ailis.de/~k/archives/19-ARM-cross-compiling-howto.html
<HeMan> Umeaboy: du kan börja prova bygga en distro native, dvs för samma arkitektur som du kör
<HeMan> Umeaboy: när du fått snurr på det kan du gå vidare med att kors-kompilera en hel distro
<coobra> vad finns det för viritualiserings prog som man kan köra typ i ubuntu inte xen osv..
<coobra> kommer inte ihåg vad alla klick klick klick saker heter
<HeMan> coobra: kvm?
<Philip5> om man inte får säga xen osv vad blir då kvar efter osv?
<coobra> ghha
<HeMan> coobra: libvirt kan du använda för att administrera dina virtuella maskiner
<coobra> tänker på för många saker på en gång hehehe
<Umeaboy> HeMan: För att läsa om bootstrapping på lwn så måste man ju betala för ett medlemskap.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: inte del 1, va?
<Umeaboy> Nej, men där står det ju inget matnyttigt som man kan följa.
<Umeaboy> Det är ju steg-för-steg instruktioner jag söker efter.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: men som sagt, börja med att bygga en distro för samma arkitektur
<Umeaboy> Kanske DETTA kan vara något? http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Architectures/ARM
<HeMan> eller detta? http://www.debian.org/ports/arm/
<HeMan> men det där är ju färdigbygda distros, det som jag föreslog i början
<HeMan> trodde inte du var intresserad av det
<Umeaboy> Well, det var det jag siktade mot.
<Umeaboy> Mageia har en ARM-port, MEN ingen chroot-miljö än så länge vad jag vet.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: kolla om tex rinse kan bygga en sån åt dig
<Umeaboy> http://blog.mageia.org/en/2011/06/23/arm-port-preview/
<Umeaboy> Var ska han/hon finnas då?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: apt-cache show rinse
<Umeaboy> Aha. Det är ett program alltså?
<Dynamit> wee hoppas jag har gjort allting rätt för då har jag kompliterat min egna Openwrt för X86 datorer för första gången
<HeMan> Umeaboy: http://www.steve.org.uk/Software/rinse/
<HeMan> Umeaboy: justja! Openwrt har en komplett miljö om du vill bygga en distro för arm!
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Ska kika på deras hemsida.
<einand> om man vill bygga nått för freescale, vad är bäst då?
<HeMan> einand: du är lite mer hardcore så du kanske ska köra buildroot
<HeMan> einand: det är en "metadistro" som openwrt är baserad på
<einand> ok
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> einand: Varför blev jag bannad i #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<CasperN> klapp klapp
<einand> realubot: du har fått en 24h ban för du stör ordningen med alla dina lögner
<gorgo> x_link, :P
<realubot> einand: Det är inga lögner, men men...
<einand> iaf, anledningen till varför du är bannad i 24h är för jag börjar bli trött på att du anklgar mig för det ena och andra hela tiden
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<einand> vill du veta mera så får du skicka ett pm
<einand> onödigt med diskutionen här
<realubot> Nej tack. Jag klarar mig.
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-02
<itmannen> Om jag kunde begripa varför kdenlive inte vill funka i denna 11.10. I min laptop så funkar det hur bra som helst
<phnom> Mörrn
<Barre> morrn
<Haffe> Mors.
<delhage> morrn
<einand> morgon, men inte god
<kodein> SIGMORGON
<einand> min morgon började med polis och ambulans, då grannen fann ett nöjda i att köra över mig
<Barre> aj
<einand> så skrek han "Om man inte kan stå på ben får man skylla sig själv" och så körde han iväg
<phnom> einand: Låter som att du behöver nya grannar. Hoppas att du inte vart allvarligt skadad iaf.
<einand> nä, ambulansen lämna mig hemma, skall dock åka till vårdcentralen så fort jag får tid dit
<HeMan> Morrn!
<whomee> einand: kommer bli en superb grannsämja nu?
<phnom> FÃ¥r nog ringa grannfejden
<whomee> här i lund är det grym grannsämja, SE och Axis kastar saker på varandra
<phnom> :O
<whomee> speciellt phnom som är aggresiv
<whomee> btw phnom, du ska gå till it-gruppen där och klaga på att en Lucas Ohlsson gör ett kasst jobb
<whomee> eller Olsson
<phnom> Ok :D
<whomee> han började igår så stressa han lite
<phnom> Hehe
<phnom> Hmm, man kanske skulle ta och byta ut sin efterblivna bank...
<einand> whomee: den förstörde han nog förra månaden när han slog ner mig i tvättstugan
<whomee> einand: ehmm vafan e de för stolle
<einand> ja
<lag^> :o
<Slartibart> Var ligger filerna för ljudteman i 11.10? /usr/share/sounds/mapp ?
<itmannen> Jabba. Nu har jag äntligen fått kdenlive att funka i 11.10 :)
<Slartibart> Har *ingen* här hållit på med ljudteman o_0..
<HeMan> Slartibart: jag brukar stänga av alla ljuden
<itmannen> Nä fy för den för ljudteaman
<larsemil> om ett os har path /usr/bin/python2 och ett annat /usr/bin/python, hur kan man då skriva på första raden för att det ska fungera på båda? :)
<HeMan> Slartibart: man blir så förvånade när det plingar och plongar när man *untz*untz*ar
<Slartibart> lol ^^
<HeMan> larsemil: går det inte med #!/usr/bin/env python
<larsemil> HeMan: det funkar väl inte om den ena binären heter python2 ?
<whomee> fan jäkla enaco arbetar vid min arbetsplats :( så jag måste pressa mig till att sitta i fikasofforna o jobba .. *dagens i-landsproblem*
<HeMan> larsemil: hmm
<larsemil> HeMan: i arch är python3 == python och python2 är python2
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har använt env vid något tillfälle, kommer inte ihåg exakt
<larsemil> men om det hade varit /usr/bin/python och /bin/python tror jag env hade fungerat fint
<larsemil> oh well. rebooot!
<speakman> I en mening: Vad är så bra med Arch?
<lag^> Hej larsemil
<larsemil> yo
<lag^> larsemil: nu har jag skällt ut en viss person :P
<Barre> snabb huvudräkning, en 2.67Ghz dual core cpu. Tid för att gpg-kryptera 2.5TB data?
<larsemil> lag^: jaha, vem då?
<larsemil> Barre: ett dygn? helt från höften. :D
<lag^> larsemil: kan du inte lista ut det själv? :)
<HeMan> Barre: 40
<HeMan> Barre: du väljer enhet... :)
<Barre> larsemil: jag vet inte, jag måste dock föröska lista ut det eftersom jag måste beställa BUD för hämta datadisken....
<Barre> HeMan: tack.. ;)
<larsemil> lag^: vet inte ens vem du är?
<lag^> oj
<lag^> jaha
<lag^> <- Linda^
<larsemil> Barre: skojsigt.
<Barre> glömde säga, det räcker förmodligen med en 1024 bitars nyckel...
<larsemil> varför inget lite strängare att jobba med Barre ?
<Barre> larsemil: ?
<larsemil> något vassare
<larsemil> att kryptera med
<itmannen> Nästa steg: Rusa förbi uppsalanet. Men ganska långt kvar ännu.
<larsemil> nu är jag på ett ställe där jag inte betalar elen så nu kanske jag ska starta igen, men ni blir ju så ledsna när jag vinner.
<Barre> larsemil: förslag mottages tacksamt (gpg valde jag för att jag har det installerat)
<itmannen> Och nu blev det massinhopp istället :)
<phnom> speakman: Inget speciellt, den största skillnaden mot ubuntu är att man måste konfa det från grunden själv och att det är en rullande release.
<larsemil> vilken fil är det som körs när man loggar in?
<einand> .bashrc
<larsemil> körs inte den när en terminal öppnas?
<HeMan> .login då?
<HeMan> eller .profile
<HeMan> eller .bash_profile
<larsemil> en fil som körs oavsett vilken login man gör, gdm eller konsol
<larsemil> .profile är det jag är inne på
<HeMan> finns en .bash_login med
<larsemil> HeMan: men den lär ju inte köras när man loggar in med lightdm
<HeMan> larsemil: ingen aning, jag lyckas aldrig lära mig vilken ordning saker körs
<MrMind> någon som vet vart man kan skaffa en billig och rätt bra vps när man är under 18?
<einand> MrMind: NordicVPS
<einand> dom tar paypal
<MrMind> okej, ska kolla in dom!
<einand> MrMind: sedan finns det miljontals 5usd vpser
<einand> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1065913
<MrMind> ah, okey. tack =)
<einand> dock 5usd är väl inte alltid så bra
<einand> vad är du ute efter?
<MrMind> en billig, hyffsat bra och stabil vps där jag inte under några omständigheter tar bort min vps pågrund av min ålder
<MrMind> dom*
<einand> jag hyrde 5usd vps ett tag, fungera relativt bra
<einand> betala med paypal, ingen fråga hur gammal jag var
<MrMind> okej, ska driva några mindre hemsidor på den så den måste fungera :)
<andol> MrMind: Om du "inte under några omständigheter" vill riskera att VPS:en tas bort på grund utav din ålder så tror jag inte att det skadar att du faktiskt dubbelkollar med leverantören ifråga först.
<einand> MrMind: du har inte tillgång till någon med Visa/Master-card?
<einand> alltså, jag har aldrig vart med om att någon frågat hur gammal jag är
<MrMind> andol: jo, det är nog lika bra
<einand> så jag ser inte varför någon skulle ifrågasätta dom
<MrMind> einand: alla svenska leverantörer är väldigt noga med det...
<einand> MrMind: har du tillgång till visa?
<MrMind> yep
<MrMind> mina föräldrar och bror
<einand> MrMind: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<andol> einand: Har heller aldrig blivit frågad om ålder, men det är ändå rätt svaga mätpunkter för vilket "inte undra några omständigheter".
<einand> MrMind: den har jag själv kört 1 år nu
<andol> MrMind: Själv har jag goda erfarenheter utav https://bitfolk.com/ såväl som http://www.bytemark.co.uk/.
<MrMind> okej, ska kolla in dom, thx :)
<einand> är bitfolk i usa?
<andol> einand: england, båda två
<einand> ok
<einand> funderar på en i usa igen
<andol> einand: Linode?
<einand> fördyra
<einand> vill igentligen bara ha en amerikansk ip
<Dynamit> wee nu har jag allting som behövs för att RGH-Jtag och Xdrive så nu jäklar ska det snart moddas Xbox360 enheter
<andol> MrMind: Återkom gärna med resultaten. Lite lätt nyfiken på hur VPS-leverantörer förhåller sig till 18-årsgränsen och sådär.
<einand> jag kan mycket väl tänka mig att dom har en gräns, bara svårt att tänka mig hur dom skall verifiera den
<MrMind> andol: det ska jag göra!
<MrMind> har ni handlat något på binero/citynetwork rean då? kommit up i 5 domäner nu =)
<phnom> larsemil: /etc/rc.local kanske?
<phnom> Kombinera det med en runlevel check så borde du vara hemma.
<einand> MrMind: vad säljer dom, och till vilket pris?
<einand> 5kr, inte illa
<MrMind> yep, riktigt billigt faktiskt
<andol> 5kr per domän och år?
<andol> Antar att det bara gäller år ett?
<MrMind> ah, bara ett år
<MrMind> .nu domäner för 5:- och .eu för 20:-
<andol> Japp, och för att ha någon glädje av en domän så måste man ju använda den, och i de flesta fall så innebär det ju även att man "tvingas" fortsätta betala fullpris kommande år.
<einand> dom har alltid 5krs domänet varje år
<einand> aldrig vart nått krav på att förlänga ett år till
<antii> fick ju se domän gratis för nåt år sen hos loopia :]
<andol> einand: Menade "tvingas" i bemärkelsen att om man har trafik till en sida så har man ju en iniativ att vilja ha kvar domännamnet. För att inte tala ifall man använt den för mailadresser eller dylikt.
<einand> idag lärde jag mig att polisn lägger ner misshandel där det inte finns vittnen
<einand> andol: ett domänamn kostar inte direkt mycket ändå, en hindring om året?
<einand> 8kr/mån
 * Barre vann precis den viktigaste "sten, sax, påse" i sitt liv
<HeMan> Barre: den om fredagsfikat?
<Barre> HeMan: nope... om att sätta sig på ett flyg på fredagsmorgon och flyga till boston, gå av lämna över en hårddisk, vänta 4 timmar och sen flyga hem igen....
<antii> Barre: haha
<HeMan> Barre: jag tyckte det var jobbigt att åka till Haninge och göra ungefär samma sak...
<delhage> Barre: jag kan göra det
<antii> Barre: vad är det på den som är så viktigt? ;)
<Barre> delhage: du är inte betrodd med att hantera den data :/
<delhage> pfft
<Barre> antii: det är känslig information som skall över till vårat testlabb för en PoC
<phnom> Piece of Crap?
<HeMan> Power over Coax?
<larsemil> Pull Out Cables
<larsemil> De får inte göra det i sverige.
<larsemil> inte betrodda
<phnom> Mm, coax... Enligt vår datorkomm.-föreläsare är det fortfarande det som folk använder för att nätverka...
<Barre> proof of concept
<bamsefar> Barre: Betyder din vinst i sten, sax, påse att du får åka, eller att du slipper?
<Barre> bamsefar: hahahaha..... att jag slipper såklart
<bamsefar> Barre: Gött :)
<delhage> Barre: du har inte hamnat i milesknarkarträsket än?
<Barre> delhage: faktum är att jag funderade på att tacka ja enbart för miles, men det gick snabbt över ;)
<delhage> :)
<andol> Barre: Såpass känsligt att ni inte släpper ut datan på publikt nätverkskopplade datorer?
<derfian> Barre: gäller bara att du synkroniserar det med http://www.usenix.org/event/lisa11/
<Barre> andol: mm... det är dessutom inte vår data, tillhör en kund.
<delhage> Jag är tillförlitlig, honestly!
<Barre> derfian: :) 1. det skall vara över i helgen, 2. Jag slipper :P
<Barre> derfian: pfft
<Barre> delhage: så, du som "marknadsanvarig" på nohup som satt igång och visualisera er på sociala medier eller? ;)
<delhage> Barre: hehe, jag testade bara
<delhage> Barre: tack för "Like"en
<delhage> nu är det 3 inkl mig ;)
<Barre> snabb som blixten var jag :)
<delhage> :)
<nikihr> Gah kan inte riktigt bestämma mig om varken unity eller gnome 3 är bra.. ibland är det skönt, ibland vill jag bara spy på det :(
<phnom> 3.2 verkar lite mysigt
<nikihr> förr eller senare så kommer jag tillbaka till dwm :)
<phnom> bah, dwm..
<nikihr> :P
<maxjezy> varför finns bara 64 bit install för amd
<larsemil> maxjezy: architekturen heter så
<larsemil> amd_64 är den som ska vara till 64 bit cpu
<maxjezy> så den funkar på ihntel
<christoffer> mmm
<maxjezy> lite vilseledande för en noob som mig
<christoffer> mjo...jag blir lika tveksam varje gång
<christoffer> har inte fått en förklaring för det där än
<christoffer> om amd var först eller om det finns någon annan förklaring
<phnom> mm, amd vann det racet
<Kurdistan> b1/b2
<phnom> Kurdistan: Bananer i pyjamas?
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) yes.
<Kurdistan> b1=itmannen och b2=realubot.
<phnom> woooo!
<phnom> lol
<Kurdistan> kanalens underhållning
<Kurdistan> :)
<christoffer> CasperN har du fått mitt mail om skärminspelningar/skype?
<CasperN> christoffer: japp
<christoffer> gött
<CasperN> jag har bara inte klickat på sändknappen än
<christoffer> då vet jag att det kom fram iaf
<christoffer> =)
<CasperN> ska bara granska utkastet snabbt
<Kurdistan> :) 11.10 oavsett vilken DE i Buntu familjen har fått mycket fina reviews.
<christoffer> jag var frågsam i #launchpad igår men det visade sig att meddelandet hade skickats trots allt och "public archive" uppdateras oregelbundet i vissa fall upp till 5 dagar efter epostmeddelanden har skickats
<CasperN> båda mailen kom fram
<CasperN> bara att jag var seg att svara
<CasperN> hmm
<CasperN> satte nog fel mail nu
<CasperN> jag svarade på mailen nu, men man är tvungen att lägga till  ubuntu-se-screencasts@lists.launchpad.net va?
<CasperN> annars kommer den bara till dig?
<Kurdistan> phnom: hur går det arch-land?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det går bra.
<Kurdistan> phnom: inte bang ännu? :)
<phnom> nope
<Kurdistan> phnom: nice.
<christoffer> CasperN:  ska kolla
<Kurdistan> phnom: hur har b1/b2 varit när jag inte varit online?
<CasperN> det kommer ju säkerligen till dig christoffer, frågan är om de andra får det
<christoffer> CasperN:  jo skickad om det till launchpad adressen också
<CasperN> ok
<CasperN> bra
<phnom> Kurdistan: dunno, har inte sett så mycket av dem idag
<christoffer> CasperN:  du får skicka om det till launchpad adressen
<christoffer> Jag formulerade mig fel
<Kurdistan> phnom: ovanligt. :)
<CasperN> meh, så försvinner maxjezy precis när man ska snacka med honom
<christoffer> CasperN: Många bra frågor i mailet. Jag skriver ner och funderar på dem tills vi har mötet så förvänta dig inget svar via epost...eller är det något speciellt du vill veta för att kunna komma igång innan första mötet?
<CasperN> nej, egentligen inte, mest skapa en diskussion så man arbetar mot rätt spår så tidigt som möjligt
<CasperN> jag har börjat att bygga upp lite grafik för att så småningom bryta när till motion graphics, men det är tidiga designval som måste tas för att det inte ska bli bortkastat
<christoffer> mmm, låter vettigt
<christoffer> CasperN:  nu har ditt mail kommit fram via launchpad
<CasperN> christoffer: vet du om Göran Jönsson håller till på irc?
<christoffer> Nej, det vet jag inte. Fick epost från honom.
<christoffer> angående deltagande
<CasperN> ok, har du någon kontakt med de andra screencast teamen eller något?, jag funderar på om det kan finnas ett större intresse av att ta fram ett tema, för motion graphics, framförallt är det säkrare att ta fram något sånt om många röster gör sig hörda
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OEkSCDsFVE klassiker. måste vara 1 av de allra bästa låtarna som släppts under 90-talet.
<CasperN> jag har rotat lite i art team toolkitet, men det är inte mycket att hänga upp där, mesta som rör rörlig grafik känns skissat och ogenomtänkt
<CasperN> med undantag från videon som The Team gjorde
<CasperN> http://vimeo.com/20482457
<Kurdistan> CasperN: är det du som gjort klippet? snyggt.
<CasperN> fast grafiken där kan bara efterliknas och inte användas, enda bra är väl att det kan fungera som inspirationskälla
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> det är en studio som canonical anlitade
<Barre> HeMan: ses vi på tisdag?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: snyggt i alla fall.
<CasperN> vilket jag själv anser var väldigt dumt, för det gör så att källan inte finns tillgänglig
<christoffer> CasperN: Nej, ingen kontakt med de andra än(med reservation för Ubuntu-adverts som kan se filmer som en del i deras projekt). Min tanke är att först komma igång och sedan diskutera med andra. Det blir oftast enklare och bättre diskussioner om två eller fler parter visar vad man har gjort, tar alla gobitar från var och en av projekten och sedan testar den kobinationen.'
<CasperN> jo, det är snyggt, men lite för långsam stil
<HeMan> Barre: kanske
<HeMan> Barre: det är ju över 1000 pers som ska dit
<CasperN> Kurdistan: framförallt för långsamt om det ska vara ett snabbintro för screencasts
<HeMan> Barre: men jag ska dit
<Kurdistan> CasperN: +1
<HeMan> Barre: vi sponsrar ju
<Barre> HeMan: jag såg det, men jag är ju huvudet högre än 970 av deltagarna, så du bör ju se mig ;)
<HeMan> Barre: sant
<Barre> ahh.. jag förstår, om HeMan ser mig först så träffas vi inte O.o
<HeMan> Barre: ser jag dig så kastar jag en kladdig godis på dig
<CasperN> jag har en del idéer iaf som jag ska jobba på, övertala maxjezy att fungera som renderingsfarm så speedar vi nog upp och får ut lite prototyper på kort tid :)
<Barre> HeMan: topp
 * delhage ska också deit
<delhage> dit*
<CasperN> christoffer: har du någon färdig video i råmaterial?
<christoffer> de från i våras är ju klara
<CasperN> kan du ta ett uttag på typ 30 sek o slänga upp någonstans?
<Barre> delhage: trevligt
<Kurdistan> CasperN: låter bra. blender för ändamålet?
<CasperN> Kurdistan: främst iaf
<CasperN> med för att keyframa saker
<CasperN> tror mesta arbetet hamnar i 2dprogram
<Kurdistan> CasperN: grymt. själv använder jag blender för kunna nyttja openshot. :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN: vad använder du för 2d-program?
<CasperN> skulle jag säga det skulle jag spama kanalen
<CasperN> typ allt kan man säga
<itmannen> Spama ?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: förstod inte.
<CasperN> vanligast är photoshop, men jag använder de flesta saker som finns för 2d, speciellt om det är något som den ena gör bättre
<Kurdistan> b1 välkommen :)
<CasperN> för texturer till 3d finns det en stor bunt specialprogram
<Kurdistan> CasperN: kör du photoshop från wine? har du testat alla gimp finesser?
<CasperN> som alltiallo är det gimp o photoshop
<CasperN> jag kör ps i wine ja
<CasperN> gimp är inte inärheten av det jag behöver
<CasperN> tyvärr
<itmannen> CasperN,  Hur har du råd med Photoshop ? Kostar vad jag vet en smärre förmögenhet
<CasperN> det har jag inte :)
<Kurdistan> haha
<CasperN> men så dyrt är det inte med studentlicens
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: wb.
<maxjezy> någon som vet vad felet är hos mig för jag inte kan surfa i ubuntu
<phnom> Nä, det är rätt fet studentrabatt på de grejerna.
<maxjezy> har testat 11.04 och 10.04
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: har du lämnat debian-land?
<CasperN> inte om man gämför med 3dpaket som t.ex houdini som för några år sedan kostade en bra bit över 100k att köpa in
<phnom> maxjezy: Jag ser magiskt att du inte har snurrat katten över datorn idag, måste vara det.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: det kan vara kärn relaterad.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan nej jag kör debian på netbook
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Skräp bakom spakarna :D
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: har du testat pclinuxos på din nya burk
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> nej, har bara testat ubuntu
<maxjezy> brb
<itmannen> Testa inte PCLinux. Det pajjade hela min dator :(
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) lögn.
<Kurdistan> :P du gillar bara formatera burken
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nope. Dagens sanning
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) tror dig fortfarande inte.
<phnom> itmannen: Dyrt att köpa nytt då?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men tyvärr så var det den bistra sanningen
<itmannen> phnom,  Köpa nytt vad då ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: var det när du testade full mon.?
<phnom> itmannen: Den pajade ju hela din dator sa du ju.
<Kurdistan> jag förklarade att den är community driven och inte är standard utgåvan. han som står för den hade nog har använt annan komp. verktyg.
<itmannen> Suck. Mina installationer menar jag
<Kurdistan> vilket kan orsaka att den inte fungerar så bra för dig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) phnom har också börjat använda pclinuxos.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Den såg bra ut ända till jag skulle boota. Sen var det adjö
<Kurdistan> men han kallar den arch
<Kurdistan> :P
<phnom> :P
<phnom> Jag skulle säga att diagnosen är SBS.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) testa standard utgåvan
<CasperN> hmm http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<Kurdistan> phnom: sbs?
<CasperN> denna sidan känns rätt utdaterad
<phnom> Kurdistan: skit bakom spakarna
<itmannen> phnom,  Om du menar mig så stämmer det inte. För jag är ett geni.
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) datanörd förkortning?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) dagens sanning. haha.
<phnom> :)
<maxjezy> finns det nvidia drivisar till debian
<itmannen> Iaf i min egne lilla värld :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: yes.
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Till ubuntu finns det iaf
<phnom> maxjezy: Klart det gör
<Kurdistan> max
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: http://gingerbread-man.co.cc/node/10
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<HakanS> christoffer: Ursäkta för igår.
<christoffer> HakanS: ingen fara. Allt okej?
<HakanS> christoffer: Ja. Sitter av lite tid på jobbet.
<HakanS> christoffer: Skriver du teamrapporten för oktober?
<HakanS> christoffer: Bra svar till Joel på CS förresten.
<christoffer> HakanS: tack
<christoffer> angående teamrapporten så skulle jag kunna göra det.
<HakanS> christoffer: Värt att ta upp är månadsmötet, TC- och TL-valet samt release-festen i Göteborg.
<christoffer> HakanS: Har du någon koll på hur det gick med releasefesten? ...jag läste om planeringsarbetet på forumet men inte sett något mer om det
<HakanS> christoffer: 9 närvarande http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=445764#p445764
<christoffer> Jo
<HakanS> christoffer: Kan du förresten försöka få någon av de närvarande att skriva något om evenemanget. Helst med lite bilder. Du lyckas kanske bättre än jag.
<christoffer> ska göra ett försöka
<christoffer> försök*
<HakanS> Bra.
<HakanS> http://randall.executiv.es/just_add_water
<HakanS> Något att betänka.
<Slartibart> Jag får "cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda3" när jag kör update-initramfs. Men ingen av partitionerna ska vara krypterade =s, så får man undra om nån kan hjälpa?
<johanbr> Slartibart, funkar det som det ska ändå?
<Slartibart> johanbr: Nä, jag har problem med viloläget.
<johanbr> det är inte nödvändigtvis relaterat
<johanbr> vanlig boot funkar som den ska?
<Slartibart> japp, det gör den
<Slartibart> Försöker iallafall följa http://savio2010.blogspot.com/ nu för att fixa viloläget.
<johanbr> exakt vilket problem har du?
<Slartibart> johanbr: Att gå in i viloläge funkar bra. Men när jag startar datorn igen och det ska laddas in igen så stannar datorn bara en bit in i laddningen(Ubuntu och vandrande masken framme). Vad jag har hört så är det problem med att boota med krypterade home-partitioner, men visst, säkert är det ju inte att dom hänger ihop.
<johanbr> det är alltså "hibernation" det är frågan om?
<Slartibart> johanbr: Ja. Hibernation/resuming from..
<johanbr> prova att läsa http://lxr.linux.no/linux/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt
<johanbr> eller https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<Slartibart> Dom ser riktigt bra ut. Kackar och bockar.
<Slartibart> ..men jag verkar inte få skriva till /sys/power/disk hur jag än gör =/?
<Slartibart> echo reboot > /sys/power/disk Åtkomst nekad, sudo echo reboot > /sys/power/disk Åtkomst nekad.. Vad blir nästa steg =s?
<Slartibart> nvm
<andol> Slartibart: Problemet är att det endast som körs med högre rättigheter är kommandot echo
<andol> Slartibart: Nu har jag ingen aning exakt om /sys/power/disk fungerar så som ditt exempel antyder, men ett generiskt vis att skriva med sudo är att indirekt nyttja tee
<andol> echo foo > sudo tee /sökväg/att/skriva/till
<andol> Alternativ,t för att slippa eko
<andol> ähh, blev fel där
<andol> echo foo | sudo tee /sökväg/att/skriva/till
<andol> Alternativt för att slippa eko:
<andol> echo foo | sudo tee /sökväg/att/skriva/till > /dev/null
<Slartibart> Fick "Not enough free swap" när jag skulle hibernera. Fastäm free -m säger att 0/9859 är använt på en dator med 4Gb minne..
<Slartibart> *Fastän
<spacebug-> hum uppdatering till 11.10 pajjade min eggdrop. NÃ¥tt med glibc
<coobra> har du BOTAR
<coobra> så elajt
<spacebug-> yes ;)
<spacebug-> eller ja hade nu då heh
<spacebug-> hej Philip5
<Philip5> yo
<spacebug-> wasssup? =)
<Philip5> kom precis hem och fixar lite käk
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> spacebug-: nu kommer jag inte in på audacious forum heller :(
<coobra> Philip5:  huh ?
<Slartibart> Uh.. Nu är jag valde Viloläge i menyn uppe till höger så blev det inget Viloläge, utan "Låst skärm"-läget. Nån som råkat ut för det?
<spacebug-> Philip5: attans
<Philip5> coobra: vad?
<Philip5> spacebug-: kan du det?
<coobra> Philip5:  vad ska du in där och göra ?
<Philip5> hämta kod
<coobra> spännande
<Philip5> fick jag ladda ner annan kod att packa istället
<spacebug-> Philip5: kommer inte ens in på sidan alls
<Philip5> spacebug-: inte jag heller... det går utför för dem
<spacebug-> usch :(
<Philip5> vi kan kalla dem för dina polare
<spacebug-> haha
<Philip5> jaha då ska vi se vad som är nytt då
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<spacebug-> aha, verkar bara vara fel på eggdrop på i386 inte amd64
<spacebug-> ska man kontaka han som har hand om det kanske
<z0mbie90> connect quakenet
<spacebug-> sådär, bugrapoporterat ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: tack. jag uppdaterade min irc-klient
<itmannen> Nu har jag tagit hem Ubuntu 12.04. Ska börja med att testa i en Oracle VM. Spännande
<nikihr> Goooookväll!
<Vahl> Tjena!
<Philip5> hallå där
<Kurdistan> någon som följer Ubuntu UDS?
<Philip5> nepp
<Kurdistan> Philip5: heja heja kde. :)
<Kurdistan> 4.7.3 släppt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: mark är tüng.
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers
<Kurdistan> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.7.3/src/
<Vahl> Vad är främsta fördelen med Ubuntu gentemot W7?
<Kurdistan> Vahl: du slipper ballmer och gates. :)
<Vahl> tummen upp
<Vahl> (y)
<Vahl> ()y -- Full
<Kurdistan> Vahl: eftersom du skriver här, så innebär att du redan kör Ubuntu eller någon annan Linux Dist.
<phnom> ...?
<phnom> Gör det väl inte alls det :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: jag ser sällan irc-besökare som inte kör linux.
<Kurdistan> :) menar då här hos oss
<Kurdistan> :) roligt se ubuntudevelopers. verkliga nördar. :)
<Kurdistan> Vahl: största fördelen med Ubuntu är väl Ubuntus magnifika Programcentral som bara blir bättre.
<Kurdistan> Sedan har ju Ubuntu One blivit succé
<Kurdistan> Även om jag inte kör Ubuntu för tillfället så är det en fantastisk Linux OS, kommande LTS har möjlighet bli allra bästa OS (Linux) upplevelsen.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Hej!
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: heja mageia. :)
<Umeaboy> Har du övervägt min idé & gjort som jag har bett dig om?
<Umeaboy> Att prata med dina nära.
<Umeaboy> Övertyga dem om vad de får i slutändan.
<Umeaboy> En distro på deras språk.
<Umeaboy> Då behöver de inte kunna Svenska.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Att prata alltså.
<TheG0blin> data_dennis: Är du kvar&
<data_dennis> TheG0blin!~hexabit@c-d8d2e455.03-428-73746f2.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se: Lagar mat. strax tbx
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: jag har faktiskt inte träffat mina bekanta på ett tag.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<TheG0blin> ok
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: träffat mina kursböcker :) däremot.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vet du om kubuntu ppa kommer få in 4.7.3?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy samma person som TheG0blin? :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: med största sannorlikhet
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kubuntu börjar fresta mig.
<Philip5> det är riktigt trevligt
<Vahl> Nä, jag kör inte ubuntu
<Philip5> det är ju rätt mycket vanilla kde men det är ju inget fel med det
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kommande LTS finns det stor chans att Kubuntu blir min huvudsakliga dist.
<Kurdistan> Vahl: vad kör du?
<Philip5> aha
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det känns som kommande LTS kommer bli semi-rullande utgåva
<Kurdistan> när man lyssnar på mark
<Kurdistan> det vore fantastisk
<Philip5> tror jag när jag ser det men de kanske kommer jobba mer med backports
<Kurdistan> Philip5: mycket möjligt att det backportar men vem har backport aktiverad i buntu? :)
<Philip5> jag
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du är ingen vanlig användare. :)
<Philip5> jag är nog den mest typiske användaren som finns
<HeMan> jag har också backport aktiverat
<Philip5> HeMan: jag tror det är ett tecken på greatness
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: I wish.
<Kurdistan> HeMan: :) då bangar din buntu
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja många fixar ju deb filer från source som dig Philip5 :).
<Philip5> japp, det är mer regel än undantag att folk gör så
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: okej. :)
<Vahl> W7
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej. :)
<Philip5> debian packages to the people
<Kurdistan> Vahl: oki.
<Umeaboy> Helpetet vad lång tid det verkar ta att göra en kärna.
<Umeaboy> Har hållit på i över en timme snart.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: det beror på din hårdvara. nyare hårdvara tar det nog inte så lång tid.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Well, Jag skapar en med git-kod.
<Umeaboy> Den är förjordat stor.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: skapar du åt dig själv eller är det mageia?
<Umeaboy> Till mig själv till att börja med. Why?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: var bara nyfiken.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: kompilerar du parallelt?
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Paralellt?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: med -j <antalet parallele kompileringar>
<Philip5> pajjajjejt?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: om du har mer än en core så går det mycke fortare
<Kurdistan> Philip5 goes wild. :)
<Philip5> :P
<Kurdistan> :) man kan inte tro att Philip5 är +50
<Philip5> haha, nä inte jag heller
<CasperN> alltså va i hel...
<CasperN> la till ett ppa, och då ville ubuntu uppgradera disten
<Kurdistan> CasperN: uh?
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> såfort jag går till uppdateringshanteraren nu så kommer det upp en popup med distuppgradering
<Kurdistan> CasperN: vilka dep. har paketen du vill uppdatera?
<CasperN> ppa:sunab/kdenlive-release
<Umeaboy> Det ska väl användas automagiskt?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: du vet att du kan ta bort popup grejen från programkällor
<Kurdistan> ta bort så den inte visar uppgraderingar
<CasperN> det har aldrig hänt förut
<Philip5> har sunab lagt upp nya kdenlive 0.8.2 och mlt 0.7.6?
<CasperN> varför ska den dyka upp nu
<CasperN> inte första ppat jag lägger till direkt
<Philip5> jag la upp dem igår på min ppa
<Kurdistan> CasperN: bra fråga. det kan vara några dep. som kräver uppgradering för det ska fungera.
<Kurdistan> bara en teori
<Umeaboy> Någon som kollar på Ubuntu Summit's live-sändning nu?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: jepp.
<Umeaboy> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<Umeaboy> Synd att kameran inte fokuserar bra på bilden.
 * Philip5 måste nog gå ner i tvättstugan och hänga tvätt... bland det tråkigast Philip5 vet...
<Umeaboy> Vill ju kunna läsa vad det står om man missar vad de säger.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: sant.
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Gör inte det då!
<Umeaboy> Släng tvätten & köp nytt.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Varför gör du det då ?
<Umeaboy> Det gör jag iaf.
<CasperN> när jag tog bort ppat så försvann popuppet
<Philip5> vore nått... eller skaffa en hemhjälp
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Då måste man ju ligga med henne som betalning ju.
<Umeaboy> Det går man ju back på.
<Umeaboy> Se bara på Arnold Schwarzenegger.
<Umeaboy> He boned his maid, god damn it!
<nikihr> Zambezi: har du kommit hem ännu!?
<nikihr> :)
<Umeaboy> Snart färdigt.
<Umeaboy> Nu verkar den tillverka src,rpm .;)
<Philip5> rpm... urk
<cahoot> låter ju inte heller som en kompilerad kernel
<Philip5> är såsen i rpm packning
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du packade ju saker förr för rpm
<Philip5> jao
<Philip5> för mandriva
<Kurdistan> :) ja, rpm dist.
<Philip5> jao... var läskigt
<Kurdistan> :) så du har kört underbara drak-kontroll
<Umeaboy> drak-kontroll?
<Philip5> jo den var faktiskt helt ok på sin tid
<Umeaboy> Huh?
<Umeaboy> drakconf?
<Umeaboy> cahoot: Well, jag körde make rpm
<Umeaboy> Så då tillverkar den allt som behövs.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: jepp drakconf.
<Philip5> dragon confiz
<Kurdistan> Philip5: sedan har ju mandriva egen nätverkshanterare som är grym.
<itmannen> Nu funkar äntligen min kdenlive i 11.10
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Vad lyssnar du på för musik mestadels?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ytterligare nyinstallation?
<Umeaboy> Lyssnar du på slow jam någon gång?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: kurdisk. kurdisk. kurdisk.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :) Japp
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: västerländsk blir det hiphop och annat härligt gammalt.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2r8kBnGtAU
<itmannen> Men det beror jag på att philip5 fixat i sin ppa
<Umeaboy> Så aldrig Slow Jam-låtar?
<itmannen> Så nu funkar det även i min vanliga dator :)
<Haffe> Har du tänkt på två fiskar?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: nja.
<HeMan> bleh för långa pingtider
<itmannen> Ska verkligen bli trevligt att testa min install av 12.04 sen
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBoaKAgywiE  (sjunger live. texten: http://www.bydigi.net/yeni-gelenler/255820-edi-bese-sarki-sozu.html ).
<Kurdistan> så otrolig kraftfull text
<Kurdistan> det är koma azads låt
<Umeaboy> En av mina favoritartister är Arash.
<Umeaboy> Skulle dock vilja veta vad Boora boora betyder.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: ingen aning. kan inte persiska.
<itmannen> Skynda skynda kanske
<itmannen> någon fler som testar 12.04 ?
<amelia> godkväll!
<Philip5> itmannen: tror du jag kommer få mina fotogrejer som jag beställt på nätet innan helgen då??!
<Philip5> amelia: god kväller
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hoppas inte :( :D
<Philip5> hoppas hoppas
<HeMan> är det inte en plats?
<Philip5> fast det är bara lite filter och så
<itmannen> Philip5,  Filter. Ska du börja bänna hemma ? :)
<itmannen> bränna
<Umeaboy> Då var datorn klar nu då.
<Philip5> vem vet
<itmannen> Nu är det Uppdrag gransking som gäller
<nikihr> Någon som använder unity? Skulle hemskt gärna vilja dölja vänstra panelen lite mer än vad den gör just nu.. och att alt + tab funktionen bara visar fönster från aktiv arbetsyta
<HeMan> hehe, apt-get har stöd för prefixeet pico-
<larsemil> HeMan: vcamp.se
<delhage> HeMan: meaning?
<HeMan> när jag laddar paket på tåget får jag picobyte/sekund...
<delhage> oh
<delhage> :)
<HeMan> 20% paketförluster och 50 sekunders pingtid, då får man ingen vidare prestanda
<HeMan> larsemil: intressant!
<HeMan> larsemil: är inte säker att jag kan vara med, men jag ska definitivt försöka få till det
<larsemil> HeMan: jag hade velat bygga något multiplayer med node som bakgrund, sen om det är ett multiplayertetris eller vad det nu är , det vet jag inte.
<larsemil> HeMan: något där man kan vara kreativ tillsammans
<larsemil> HeMan: har du sett den där som använder webmusic api't? Så tuff.
<HeMan> larsemil: jo, någon att diskutera med och bolla idéer saknade jag på xdev
<HeMan> larsemil: umm, det har jag inte sett
<larsemil> HeMan: hang on, tror du måste ha google chrome
<HeMan> larsemil: och kanske lite bandbredd, picobytes/sekund är inte roligt...
<larsemil> HeMan: http://labs.dinahmoe.com/plink/
<larsemil> chromium funkade fint det med
<larsemil> kom igen någon annan då
<ePax> Jag försöker instalera VMplyer på ubuntu 64. Gcc, make, build-essential, kernel headers för samma kernel är instalerade men ändå när jag väl ska starta vmplayern så vill den att man ska peka på vart man har motsvarande kernel headers och när jag väl gör det så stämmer inte C header files. Någon som känner till problemet?
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp! jag sparar den länken
<larsemil> HeMan: men verkligen, det är dödshäftigt.
<larsemil> HeMan: vart är du på väg?
<larsemil> visst vre lite häftigt den jag nu spelade med då?
<phnom> larsemil: Coolt :)
<HeMan> larsemil: hem
<HeMan> larsemil: har varit i Göteborg i tre dagar
<larsemil> vad trevligt
<larsemil> phnom: visst vare
<delhage> HeMan: ska du till fscons?
<HeMan> delhage: tror inte det
<HeMan> delhage: har inte plannerat in det i alla fall
<delhage> ok
<itmannen> Nu ska jag fortsätta att grotta i 12.04 i min vanliga dator. Adjö
<larsemil> 12.04 redan, det var modigt
<larsemil> god natt
<phnom> natt
<Philip5> HakanS: vaken?
<HakanS> Philip5: Knappt. ;)
<HakanS> Philip5: Själv då?
<Philip5> jodå, har spelat lite
<Philip5> tänkte bara höra om du testat nya kdenlive något
<HakanS> Philip5: Nej inte än. Tänkte just lägga in ditt PPA.
<Kurdistan> HakanS: gör inte. Philip5 är farlig. :)
<itmannen> Rapport innefrån en 12.04. Men jag funderar på vilka stora förändringar som skett ?
<Philip5> HakanS: aha, du har legat på latsidan ;)
<ePax> Är den någon som har fått VMplayer att funka i ubuntu 11.10 ?
<HakanS> Philip5: Ska jag lägga till både ppa:philip5/kubuntu-backports och ppa:philip5/extra ?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Är du snart klar med din  ppa för 12.04 ? :)
<realubot> Hallå itgubbar!
<Philip5> du behöver nog bara extra än så länge
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Han är inte så farlig som man kan tro.
<Philip5> itmannen: tsss
<itmannen> :)
<Kurdistan> oj b1 och b2 in tha hus. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hej banankungen
<Kurdistan> HakanS: ju, han är livsfarlig det sprids att han bara tänker på KDE. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) oj, tack mina lärjungar b1 och b2.
<HakanS> Philip5: Vad är det för skillnad på extra och kubuntu-backports?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du är knäpp. Men det lär du veta :D
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Det gör jag med :p
<Kurdistan> HakanS: ajaj, trots att du kommer från rätt stad, så har du fallit för K. :)
<itmannen> Men jag fattar inte vad som är förändrat i denna 12.04. Eller så är jeg blind.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: är jag :)?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: gamling förändringarna ser du efter UDS.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo fast på ett trevligt sätt :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du har nu kört Ubuntu ett tag och jag trodde du hade förstått att riktiga förändringarna sker alltid efter UDS.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Skriv så vanligt folk begriper. UDS ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: Ubuntu Developer Summit
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Aha.
<Kurdistan> dvs där nördarna samlas för göra underverk får man hoppas :)
<Kurdistan> b2, din äldre b1 verkar vara :) seg idag.
<HakanS> Uppgradering av Kdenlive pågår.
<itmannen> Ok. Då får jag vänta på dom stora förändringarna till dess då. För just nu ser det ut som en 11.10 fast med annat nummer
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du bör se nyare kärna
<itmannen> Kdenlive fumkar bra nu efter Philip5 ppa
<Kurdistan> uname -r
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo helt rätt. En ny kärna är det iof
<Kurdistan> itmannen: varför är b2 så frånvarande? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Han är nog lite down och blyg ikväll
<itmannen> Eller också har han damer på rummet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: damer? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja. Kvinnor då
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) trevligt för realubot.
<itmannen> Eller fjortisar kanske stämmer bättre :D
<itmannen> På tal om nördar. Undrar varför jag sitter på IRC via en Oracle VM :D
<einand> Our cpu is so fast so we can execute a infinty loop in 2.5 seconds
<Kurdistan> einand: :)?
<einand> Kurdistan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=C5HeRliZ0Ns#t=247s
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. Tack för info ???
<Kurdistan> itmannen: trodde b2 var din son. :P
<Philip5> HakanS: att i kubuntu-backports så ligger paket byggda emot kubuntu teamets backports ppa
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :D är du galen pojk
<ePax> ok. INgen från er som har koppling till http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/ ?
<Kurdistan> einand: nörd grejer. :)
<einand> Kurdistan: kolla på den, du kommer skratta
<einand> anledneningen till varför den kan göra en oändlig loop på 2.5 sekunder är för den brinner upp
<Kurdistan> einand: :) slutade kolla precis när han nämnde det.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag gjordet det med första gången
<Kurdistan> einand: grym föreläsare.
<einand> japp
<nikihr> Någon som vet om man kan ställa in färgerna för gnome-terminal i .Xdefaults?
<nikihr> ePax: Mate!
<ePax> nikke är det du eller :D
<itmannen> Nu ska en gammal man kräla till den sedvanliga sovplatsen som hustrun ställt iording. Jag får sova på golvet för hon tycker jag är som ett djur :D
<nikihr> ePax: haha det vet du
<ePax> android gurun :D
<nikihr> hahahaha
<ePax> läget :D
<nikihr> jora bara bra
<nikihr> själv?
<ePax> det är soft... pillar lite på burken :D
<ePax> vad gör du då?
<nikihr> härligt, ne inget speciellt jobbar lite
<itmannen> Gone>>
<Kurdistan> ni som vet går detta göra med buntu? http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php/topic,59692.0.html
<Kurdistan> x_link: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAwOTk
<Kurdistan> något för dig?
<MrMind> ingen här som upplever problem med att flytta fönster i 11.10? att fönstrerna släpar efter osv? har isf hittat en lösning!
<einand> MrMind: låter som att du missat hårdvaru acc. av grafiken
<MrMind> ne, inte riktigt...
<MrMind> du kan läsa här om du vill http://mrmind.se/ubuntu-11-10-moving-windows-fix
<Kurdistan> MrMind: lägg den upp på vår forum.
<Kurdistan> eller be så de lägger till din blogg
<Kurdistan> einand: har du kört sabayon?
<MrMind> vem ska jag säga till Kurdistan?
<einand> Kurdistan: nej
<einand> Kurdistan: fast genoo är min favoritdist
<Kurdistan> MrMind: nu minns jag inte vem som hade hand om det på forumet. men jag tror någon av serveradmin.
<Kurdistan> annars för tillfället lägg upp på forumet som guider
<MrMind> jo, det kanske är lättast
<MrMind> =)
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, sabayon är ju gentoo baserad.
<einand> ja
<einand> jag vet
<Kurdistan> einand: rullande utgåva.
<einand> japp
<Kurdistan> har aldrig testat men verkar intressant. fått lite kritik pga den bangar efter kernel uppdatering.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag rekomenderar dock att du kollar på Arch om du är ute efter rullande utgåvor, Gentoos koncept är underbart men dom har väldigt ont om maintainers
<Kurdistan> einand: :) jag kör redan rullande utgåva som inte är lika nördigt som arch.
<Kurdistan> dock inte lika up to date som arch
<einand> jasså, vilken dist då?
<Kurdistan> einand: pclinuxos. vilket jag kört sedan somras.
<einand> ok
<Kurdistan> einand: inget för dig. då den är nybörjarvänlig. :)
<einand> jag blir mer och mer irriterad på linux för var dag som går
<einand> känns som vi tappat våran kärlek
<Kurdistan> einand: vad nu?
<einand> för det blir sämre och sämre med all ny hårdvara som kommer
<einand> blir svårare och svårare att få det att fungera
<Kurdistan> einand: :) du vet ingen tvingar dig köra linux.
<einand> jag kör inte heller linux
<einand> men jag ivll göra det
<einand> men fungerar inte :(
<Kurdistan> einand: är det linux fel att vendors inte stödjer linux lika bra som windows?
<einand> nej, självklart inte
<einand> eller ibland är det
<Kurdistan> sedan har väl ny teknik alltid tagit tid innan den stöds fullt i linux eller bra.
<einand> ny hårdvaruteknik
<einand> tycker mjukvara är väldigt snabbt i linux
<Kurdistan> einand: det är väl framför allt hybrid kort som linux än brister.
<Kurdistan> annars generellt är stödet väl out of the box bättre än windows
<einand> och ACPI
<einand> och energispar
<Kurdistan> jag vet inte om energispar är en bugg eller inte. dock verkar åsikterna vara delade. phoronix vill hävda, men de insatta i kernel utvecklarnas arbete skrattar åt phoronix blaskor.
<einand> nja, vet inte jag testa väl ett 50 tal maskiner förra året med både linux och windows
<einand> uppleve det ungefär som samma
<einand> Kurdistan: jag skiter fullständigt i vem eller vad felelt är, vet bara att jag får ut ungefär 60% av batteri tiden i linux mot windows
<einand> vilket är sant på, tja jag skulle vilja säga alla laptopar tillverkade efter 2005
<Kurdistan> einand: du som är en sådan duktig linux nörd kan väl kompilera din egna kärna?
<Kurdistan> vad hindrar dig liksom
<Kurdistan> ?
<einand> jag kompilerar egen kärna
<einand> men jag skriver inte egen kod
<Kurdistan> eller gå tillbaks till de äldre kärnorna
<einand> äldre kärnorna är ju värre
<einand> tror du missförstår problematiken
<einand> kommit så mycket nya energisparfunktioner som stänger av ditten och datten
<einand> och det är inte implementerat i linux
<Kurdistan> einand: vilka nya tekniker?
<Kurdistan> enda jag vet är hybrid
<einand> allt möjligt, saker som stänger av wifi kort, lan, vissa register av cpu:n
<einand> gpu
<einand> fläktar
<einand> enda gången linux är bättre på sånt, det är dom gånger jag själv gjort hårdvaran, och själv skrivit drivrutinerna
<Kurdistan> hmm kan man inte göra allt detta i linux?
<einand> Kurdistan: tyvär inte
<einand> eftersom tillverkarna inte talar om hur man gör
<Kurdistan> einand: har du testat jupiter?
<einand> jag säger inte att det är linux fel att linux fungerar dåligt, utan det är hårdvarutillverka som inte bryr sig
<einand> nix
<Kurdistan> einand: en del områden brister det, men jag tror det inom snar framtid kommer bli ändring.
<einand> tja, just nu är vi en svacka
<Kurdistan> åtminstone får man väl hoppas att ubuntus samarbete med diverse vendors ger resultat
<einand> när både amd och nvidia och intel minskat utvecklingen mot linux
<Kurdistan> einand: sådant kan snabbt förändras. hp ska ju köra med openstack som är ju ubuntus bebis.
<einand> jo
<Kurdistan> när burk tillverkare börjar köra med ubuntu kommer vendors att pressas förbättra upplevelsen
<einand> kommer dröja innan vi ser det
<einand> enda chansen tror jag att linux skall komma in på riktigt är när en alternativ cpu kommer in mer, som tex ARM
<einand> ser man på mobiler tex
<Kurdistan> einand: mycket möjligt. för mig har linux fungerat bättre än windows. men då är laptopen gammal.
<einand> där har tillverkarna väldigt lätt att göra egna drivrutiner
<einand> för linux
<einand> Kurdistan: eller så kör du winXP ;9
<einand> Win7 ger mig 20% längre batteri tid än WinXP
<Kurdistan> einand: ju. jag kört win xp. sämre än sk-t.
<einand> jag gillar XP
<einand> XP med samma energispar funktioner som Win7 hade jag gillat, med fullt linux stöd ;)
<einand> hade vart riktigt fint om någon gjorde en "wine" för windows, och inte skiten cygwin
<Kurdistan> einand: jag blir inte imponerad av windows. då har jag kört med allt förrutom windows 8. med allt menar jag, sedan jag börja med burkar.
<einand> windows är väldigt bra när det gäller katalogtjänster
<einand> fast får se när samba4 kommer
<einand> tror dock det har långt kvar ändå
<Kurdistan> einand: som sagt jag är inte imponerad av windows. vi tycker olika där.
<einand> jag är generelt imponrtead av både linux och windows
<einand> båda har väldigt fina lösning ar på olika problem
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, smaken är ju som baken.
<einand> dock OSX funderar jag på vad den gör i nätverk i huvudtaget
<Kurdistan> jag arbetar mer effektiv med linux och får gjort med saker snabbare. bättre.
<Kurdistan> när jag tvingas sitta med windows i uni. då märker jag hur lycklig lottad jag är.
<einand> för mig spelar det ingen roll om jag jobbar snabbare i linux, om jag förlorar 40% av arbetstiden
<Kurdistan> einand: :) kom ihåg min batteritid suger oavsett OS, men mest har jag fått ut från Lubuntu med Jupiter.
<einand> ok
<einand> hade notion fungerar i windows så hade min lycka vart fulltalig
<Kurdistan> einand: ingen aning vad notion är. men windows lär jag inte gå tillbaks.
<Kurdistan> köper hellre äpplet
<Kurdistan> ubuntu har nu varit med spelet i 7 år och känns mer spännande än badboy windows.
<Kurdistan> säger hel del om hur mkt ubuntu utvecklats under dessa 7 år kontra windows.
<einand> ja
<einand> kanske
<einand> windows 8 verkar dock jobbig
<Kurdistan> einand: hoppas den floppar och microsoft går i konkurs. :)
<einand> känns som att sminka ett pigsvin, spelar ingen roll ut om det är sönderspacklat, försöker du kyssa den får du taggar ändå
<Kurdistan> floppar som sina smartphones hade varit något dvs ingen vill köpa. dem ger ut till sina anställda. :)
<Kurdistan> :) hade linux, microsoft ekonomiska muskler och kört alla dess fulknepp hade nog Linux gjort bättre ifrån sig än Windows.
<einand> kanske
<einand> jag hade isf betalat adobe och typ dize att göra native klienter för linux
<einand> eller Steam ;)
<einand> allt där
<Kurdistan> einand: börjar inte tom windows visa adobe fingret?
<einand> japp
<einand> både Apple och Microsoft ratar ju flash just nu
<Kurdistan> kommer inte photoshop i framtiden köras via webben?
<einand> MS har ju låst så flash inte kommer fungera i Win8 internetexplorer i metro läge
<Kurdistan> finns nog redan något på gång om jag inte är ute cyklar
<einand> Kurdistan: det är en väldigt avskalad version av photoshop, sedan tror jag inte många företag kommer våga lägga ut det
<Kurdistan> einand: har inte testat så jag vet inte. har bara läst någonstans.
<einand> jag provade någon tidig version för nått halvår sedan
<ijone> Hej gott folk! Tänkte gå över från Windows till Ubuntu, har ingen anledning att använda Windows egentligen förutom för ett visst spel: WoW.. Detta kanske många har frågat men hur pass bra körs wow i Wine i Ubuntu?
<einand> Företaget planerar att erbjuda fler tjänster i framtiden, exempelvis ska programmen Photoshop, Indesign, Illustrator, Dreamweaver, Premiere Pro och After Effects släppas som molntjänster.
<Kurdistan> einand: den kommer nog tid nog mogna.
<Kurdistan> ijone: om du har hårdvara som stöds bra i Ubuntu kör på.
<einand> ijone: De jag känner som spelar WoW har upplevet ubuntu bättre, fast kräver att du avsätter 1-2 timmar på att konfigurrera det
<Kurdistan> einand: fungerar inte playonlinux för få igång WoW?
<ijone> Har en sprillans ny MSI dator i5 Nvida 560 osv.. får väl testa och se då =)
<einand> vet inte
<ijone> är en gammal hardcore raidare så måste få det att duga till raids =)
<Kurdistan> ijone: så länge du inte kör hybrid kort så kör på.
<einand> Kurdistan: nvidias hybridkort fungerar nu
<Kurdistan> ijone: du förlorar ju inget om du kör livecd.
<einand> enda som inte fungerar är att man inte kan stänga av dom, så dom drar fortfarande ström
<Kurdistan> einand: jag vet inte hur bra ironhide eller vad den heter fungerar.
<einand> Kurdistan: Project Bumblebee kör jag, fungerar skitbra
<ijone> Kurdistan: tänkte installera vid sidan av, och får ja det att fungera klockrent med wine så är det ju bara att ta bort windows tänkte ja
<einand> förutom att den inte stöder att stänga av nvidia kortet ännu
<Kurdistan> einand: du vet nya projektet är ironhide eller vad den heter.
<einand> Kurdistan: Nej, Project Bumblebee är nygast
<einand> först kom Bumblebee, sedan ironhide och sedan project bumblebee
<Kurdistan> einand: är du säker?
<einand> japp
<Kurdistan> https://launchpad.net/%7Emj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide/
<Kurdistan> inte enligt utvecklaren själv
<einand> jodå
<Kurdistan> ijone: livecd så får du nog bra uppfattning om hur det fungerar.
<einand> Kurdistan: vart står det på den sidan?
<Kurdistan> einand: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/ när man ögar igenom så verkar det som senaste uppdaterade är ironhide.
<Kurdistan> men som sagt jag kör ju inte med hybridkort. enda ggr jag kom i kontakt var via en vän.
<einand> nja, alltså Bumblebee forkades till två projekt ironhide och ProjectBumblebee, inget av dom har ursprungsskaparen med
<einand> jag upplever PB bättre än Iron eftersom dom spenderat timmar med att läsa acpi anropp
<Kurdistan> einand: jaha. där lärde jag mig något nytt.
<einand> men vilket som kommer vara bäst i slutändan vet jag inte
<Kurdistan> einand: jag vet i alla fall det var diskussion om hybrid kort på UDS.
<Kurdistan> så i framtiden lär out of box upplevelsen med hybrid kort vara bättre.
<Kurdistan> dem diskuterade även batteritid osv
<einand> jo
<einand> problemet är att Xorg är fel designat för att stöjda det
<Kurdistan> einand: då får man hoppas på wayland? :)
<einand> Kurdistan: känner inte till hur det fungerar faktiskt
<Kurdistan> einand: när jag ögat sist genom phoronix forum var diskussion om fördelarna med wayland kontra xorg
<Kurdistan> om jag inte minns fel så var något om det vi diskuterar
<einand> jo, finns många fördelar, tänkte just på detta specifika fallet
<Kurdistan> wayland lär inte bli default på ett bra tag
<Kurdistan> kanske till nästa LTS.
<einand> nästa LTS är väl om 6 månader, eller är det på hösten dom släpper LTS?
<Kurdistan> einand: menar ej 12.04
<einand> ok
<Kurdistan> einand: :) vi får se hur det går.
<einand> men händer mycket först var det Xfree som totalt klanta sig
<einand> så tog Xorg över marknaden
<einand> och nu wayland
<einand> kan ju inte göra saker annat än bättre
<Kurdistan> hittills har de jag installerat linux åt varit extrem nöjda. då har dem kanske inte haft nyaste hårdvaran heller.
<Kurdistan> fler stationära än laptop osv.
<Kurdistan> :) farsgubben har kört linux sedan somras. han är inte alls bra på operativsystem. men han har varit mer nöjd med linux än windows.
<Kurdistan> enda windows han gilla var xp
<Kurdistan> :( han har inte ännu ringt mig.
<Kurdistan> einand: :) då kör farsgubben rolling release.
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-03
<phnom> morrn
<spixx> Morrn!
 * realubot gör en hoppspark in i kanalen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpv6QUpzwh8
<HeMan> Morrn!
<haaga> Morrn!
<zork_> hej
<zork_> 1a användare i ubuntu, trivs bra!
<snille> Någon som vet hur man kan stänga av "Snap to fullscreen/halfscreen"-funktionen?
<zork_> nix, men vet du hur jag får fram vad min gfx heter?
<snille> Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop 64bit kör jag....
<zork_> måste dra ner drivers till den
<snille> zork_: lspci
<snille> zork_: borde funka.
<zork_> ok ska testa
<nikihr> alltså jag blir fan tokig på vim asså!!
<snille> Kör nano istället.
<spixx> Fråga: någon som vet en dist / programvara som man kan lasta system med? Har ett par burkar jag vill se vad de tål (kan vara offline) typ köra 100% cpu och 100% ram osv osv?
<spixx> snille: sluta svära!
<zork_> snille, var hittar jag nano?
<snille> spixx: ??
<nikihr> zork_: det ska vara installerat..
<spixx> snille: Nano :)
<nikihr> texteditor
<zork_> aha
<zork_> jag kan fan inget om detta os, men det verkar bra ;p
<Haffe> spixx: Lasta cpu är ganska enkelt.
<haaga> spixx: Stress lastar cpun bland annat
<HeMan> <3 vim!
<haaga> spixx: men om du vill ha en dist, testa att installera windows. :P Då får du verkligen en last på cpu och minne
<haaga> Nano!
<zork_> jag hittar ingen nano
<haaga> nano [filnamn]
<haaga> kan ju vara värt att nämna att nano inte är en grafisk editor om du håller påa tt leta i menyerna
<nikihr> zork_: i terminalen alltså
<zork_> ja juste !
<zork_> det var inte lätt, är det bara att skriva, nano i terminalen sen eller?
<nikihr> zork_: har du öppnat en terminal?
<haaga> jepp, du får dock ange ett filnamn som parameter
<zork_> ok
<spixx> haaga: kollar på prime95 / mprime :)
<spixx> Behöver något för att undersöka lite mysteriska RAM problem på en dl380 :/
<HeMan> spixx: memtest som du väljer i grub
<nikihr> funderar starkt på att byta ut gnome 3 alltså, unity suger ju ännu mer känner jag..
<nikihr> tråkigt då jag alltid varit gnome kär :/
<spixx> HeMan: Jo körde det i +48 timmar men inget fel :P
<HeMan> spixx: har den iLO?
<spixx> MEN när jag bootade servern igen så hade den mindre RAm iaf, sedan en omboot till (drog ur strömmen helt) inget fel
<spixx> sen hänger den totalt och två dimms varnar för trasigt RAM
<maxjezy> hej hoppla!
<spixx> men så plockar du ut och byter? då fungerar allt...
<antii> nikihr: in med openbox!
<spixx> (byter plats på minnena).
<HeMan> memtest brukar iofs sällan hitta problem med ECC-minnen
<nikihr> antii: Kör du det fortfarande? :)
<spixx> HeMan: exakt, därav tänkte jag köra mprime ett par dagar :)
<spixx> för att se hur den mår efter det :)
<HeMan> däremot stressar den minnena så iLO eller liknande (drac eller ipmi) kan börja larma om det
<cHarNe2> jag fick ecc-fel en gång, då satt dom inte ordentligt i bygeln eller vad det kallas.
<antii> nikihr: ja
<antii> nikihr: på jobbet, hemma windows 7
<nikihr> sweet :)
<nikihr> får väl ta och kika på det lite såhär innan lunch :)
<antii> :)
<nikihr> Haha det kändes lite konstigt må jag säga :P
<antii> :p
<antii> räcker för mig
<nikihr> det var ju ett tag sedan
<nikihr> Hmm hur fan stänger jag scrollen på skrivborden?
<nikihr> så den inte byter yta när jag scrollar
<antii> http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/05/15/howto-disable-mouse-scroll-to-switch-desktop-openbox/
<nikihr> antii: fan printa ditt desk då ;)
<nikihr> antii: fan det blev ju nice det här, hämtade ner mina gamla configs :)
<antii> :)
<nikihr> wohouuu :)
<nikihr> antii: vad fan hette programmet man satte gtk tema med?
<HeMan> hihi, denna var bra, http://wins.failblog.org/2011/11/03/epic-win-photos-lightsaber-handling-win/
<antii> niklaswe: lxapperance kör jag med
<antii> annars gtk-chtheme eller gtk-theme-switch2
<nikihr> antii: ah juste ja
<nikihr> kör du någon panel eller? :)
<cHarNe2> jag behöver lite hjälp me att skapa en länk, vet inte om den ska vara hård/mjuk
<cHarNe2> jag får in http-request till två olika mappar, men jag har bara filer i en av dom
<bittin> tint2 <3
<cHarNe2> så när någon frågar efter /mapp2/page.html vill jag skicka filen /mapp1/page.html
<antii> nikihr: aa
<antii> nikihr: tint2
<nikihr> antii: printa ditt desk :)
<antii> nikihr: no time
<itmannen> Det må bära eller brista. Nu ska jag installera 12.04 här i min laptop
<coobra> kojjda
<coobra> redan  ?
<coobra> -k
<coobra> kommer inte den nästa år ?
<itmannen> Den finns ute nu som en pre pre alpha'
<coobra> dubbel eller trippel pre ?
<itmannen> dubbel
<itmannen> Jag har testat i Oracle VM. Och där funkade det bra.
<coobra> VM ?
<itmannen> Virtual machine
<coobra> jasså
<itmannen> Nu är det säkert mycket som kommer att krångla. Men det är bara roligt :)
<itmannen> Att följa utvecklingen alltså
<coobra> som  ?
<itmannen> Vad då som ? Utvecklingen av 12.04 så klart :)
<phnom> Det är ju inte så mycket som skiljer den från 11.10 än, vänta tills de börjar integrera nya grejer :P
<itmannen> phnom,  Jag vet detta. Men jag vill vara i startgropan¨
<itmannen> startgroparna tidigt
<coobra> hehe
<itmannen> Ganska festligt att se update via termainalen dag för dag
<phnom> Min poäng var att det inte är så konstigt att det är stabilt just nu, det är när de börjar utveckla ordentligt som saker går sönder.
<itmannen> Visst är det så. men spela roll. Tids nog
<itmannen> Jag tänker då vara med på tåget från början
<itmannen> Och har man ett par lekdatorer så spelar det ingen roll om det går åt pipsvängen
<ePax> Lek virtuellt :D
<itmannen> Det är för fegisar :D
<ePax> Nej då. Det är 2011 playground :D
<antii> ePax: o/!!
<ePax> nä men :D
<antii> :]
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag boota och installera 12.04. Adjö för nu
<ePax> antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii antii
<ePax> :D
<ePax> Läget?
<antii> jobb
<antii> sj
<ePax> Ledig ska leka lite med solaris :D
<whomee> om jag vill förminska en logisk volym, då måste jag såklart avmontera den sen köra lvreduce -L-10G /dev/mapper/root <- Exempel. Sedan resize2fs /dev/mapper/root
<whomee> MEN då kommer den klaga på att den vill köra e2fsck på /dev/mapper/root men den klagar ju såklart på att gamla utrymmet är 20GB och de nu är satt 10GB bara, och då kommer de inte gå igenom.
<whomee> även provat med e2fsck -f
<ePax> whomee, Har för mig att du ska starta burken med cd skiva eller usb och ändra på partitioner så.
<whomee> SÅ .. jag hittade http://en.positon.org/post/Resize-an-ext3-ext4-partition men fick det inte att fungera ändå
<whomee> ePax: hm de ska gå att göra de utan att starta med skiva och så vad jag vet :(
<ePax> whomee, Jag har aldrig gjort det utan. Men om du säger att det går då går det väl. :D
<ePax> whomee, unmountar du partitionen innan du resizar den?
<HeMan> whomee: du måste börja med att att köra resize2fs, sen lvreduce
<HeMan> whomee: sen är det förresten lvresize
<nikihr> ePax: din ligist
<ePax> Fast det är en grej som börjar gå mig på närverna är den här gula sidomarkeringen som gör så att halva skärmen blir gul (markerad) cepe ubuntu :D
<nikihr> ePax: gnome? :)
<ePax> nikihr, go morrrrooon :D nej unity
<HeMan> ePax: jag har upplevt samma, det är riktigt irriterande
<nikihr> ePax: jag klarade inte av det, bytte ut det idag mot gamla härliga openbox :)
<z0rk> vill ett drivrutin som funkar till geforce gtx 260
<z0rk> tips ngn?
<ePax> nikihr, openbox = old school :D
<nikihr> ePax: :)
<nikihr> ePax: vad gör du då
<ePax> HeMan, Det skulle vara kul å veta hur man väl gör det (markeringen) så man INTE gör det i framtiden
<ePax> nikihr, nu? ska trycka in en solaris i min virtuell värld :D
<HeMan> ePax: jag tror det är en bug, det började när jag gjort en uppgradering
<HeMan> ePax: ett sätt att få bort den är att flytta ett fönster
<ePax> HeMan, Jag brukar byta sktivbord då försvinner det
<HeMan> ePax: inte alltid för mig
<HeMan> yey, slurm har stöd för cgroups
<HeMan> dax att läsa på om slurm!
<ePax> Ahmmmmmm
<ePax> Slurm? En kaka?
<ePax> :D
<HeMan> !kaka
<ubot2> Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<HeMan> :)
<ePax> haha
<ePax> Va skönt att jag tryckte in 2 gb till i min lilla asus box.... nu kan man ha fler virtuella maskiner :D
<propus> om jag har ett trådlöst usb-nätverkskort i min stationära dator.. går de då att använda de trådlösa nätverkskortet som acesspunkt för att koppla upp mig till från en smart phone?
<HeMan> propus: det beror lite på
<propus> vad?
<HeMan> propus: det flesta går använda i adhoc-läge, men det brukar inte funka så bra
<propus> ok..
<HeMan> propus: andra kan du köra i master-mode och då funkar det fint
<propus> okej, okej.. då sket sig de då :)
<HeMan> propus: eventuellet kan det vara värt att kolla om du kan köra över bluetooth
<jenny> jag lyckas inte att konfigurera thunderbird, kan inte skicka mail via Tele2 4G
<antii> fel smtp server :]
<jenny> troligen :(  "mail.tele2.se"
<jenny> samma smtp om jag kör imap eller pop?  kör imap nu
<kodein> smtp bryr sig inte om hur du hämtar mailen
<einand> smtp tar enbart mot mail
<einand> pop/imap använder du för att ta mot/laddner mail
<jenny> vilken smtp ska jag använda för att få det att fungera?
<kodein> om tele2 säger att du ska använda mail.tele2.se för att skicka mail över deras mobiltrafiktjänst så är det den du ska använda.
<kodein> du får _inga som helst_ felmeddelanden av något slag som skulle kunna vara till hjälp för att folk ska kunna hjälpa dig?
<einand> beror väl på vilket konto, använder han sig av gmail tex är det väl smidigast att lira deras
<einand> tex
<jenny> ansluter inte till smtp-server "mail.tele2.se" använder port 587
<kodein> har du kryssat i autentisering och tls?
<jenny> SSL/TTS
<jenny> TLS
<kodein> och du vet med dig att du använder rätt användarnamn och lösenord?
<jenny> ja, kunde logga in på webmailen med dom uppgifterna
<kodein> jag skulle nog nästan råda dig till att pröva att kontakta tele2:s kundtjänst, i sådana fall, för det låter ju som att du ställt in saker och ting korrekt.
<jenny> hittar inget nummer dit :(
<einand> www.tele2.se/kundservice/kontakta-oss.html
<einand> Kontakta oss genom att chatta, ringa eller använda vårt e-postformulär. Privatkund 0772-25 25 25. Företagskund 0200-23 23 23.
<jenny> där ser man *pinsamt*
<khem_> halloj
<khem_> http://pastebin.com/xvjzsMnn - can somebody see whats wrong with ecryptfs here?
<nikihr> Goookväller
<khem_> hej nikihr
<nikihr> antii: va händer
<khem_> :-)
<antii> nikihr: jobb.
<nikihr> jasså :)
<whomee> någon som har koll på pdf->word konverterare?
<nikihr> antii: måste bara tacka dig som fick mig att gå tillbaka till ob ;)
<antii> ;)
<nikihr> :>
<nikihr> hittar inte min gamla xdefaults dock :(
<antii> =(
<einand> whomee: finns ingen bra, eftersom pdf oftast sparar sina tecken som objekt och inte fonter
<whomee> einand: aha ok, jäkla crap då
<whomee> tack ändå
<einand> whomee: ibland går det ändå, eftersom dom lägger in en "copy and paste funktion"
<einand> som man kan använda sig av
<jenny> sådär :)
<lag^> Såhär!
<jenny> SSL/TLS skulle tydligen inte vara aktiverat
<bittin> Får jag okkupera nåns Stockholmska soffa och wlan?
<nikihr> du verkar ju ha det bra just nu?
<nikihr> :)
<Philip5> så där då var det långhelg...
<Philip5> HakanS: nu väntar vi bara på feedback om hur underbart det är att köra nya kdenlive och mlt! :D
<bittin> nikihr, inte tillräckligt
<HakanS> Philip5: Det går inte att beskriva med ord hur underbart det är. Det måste upplevas. ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<itmannen> kdenlive finns även i 12.04
<Philip5> itmannen: det finns i de flesta men frågan är vilken version
<HakanS> Philip5: Faktum är att jag inte hunnit jobba så mycket med den nya versionen.
<Umeaboy> Kdenlive är att man kör KDE Live?
<itmannen> Det vore märkligt om det inte är den senaste
<Umeaboy> Typ som när man installerar Ubuntu?
<Philip5> itmannen: det är inte senaste i 12.04 än
<itmannen> Ok
<Philip5> itmannen: varken senaste kdenlive eller mlt
<Philip5> Umeaboy: man kan kanske tro det på namnet
<itmannen> Men din nya funkar nu ypperligt i 11.10. Tack
<Umeaboy> Men.........?
<Umeaboy> Det brukar oftast komma ett MEN.
<HakanS> !Kdenlive
<ubot2> Factoid 'Kdenlive' not found
<Philip5> men? inga men här
<Umeaboy> Ja, men kom till saken då.
<Umeaboy> VAD det egentligen ÄR.
<Philip5> itmannen: nya, menar du kdenlive då från min ppa?
<Umeaboy> KDE handlar det om va?
<Philip5> Umeaboy: ett videoredigering och klippningsprogram
<itmannen> japp. den menar jag
<Umeaboy> Jaha.
<Umeaboy> Typ som Kino?
<Philip5> ja
<Umeaboy> Vad är skillnaden?
<Umeaboy> Vad gör KDENlive bättre?
<Philip5> att det är olika program för samma sak
<Umeaboy> Fördelar alltså.
<itmannen> Den gör allt bättre
<Philip5> kdenlive har fler funktioner och är bättre workflow
<HakanS> Kör ansikts-skanning i Digikam nu.
<Philip5> tycker bara det är kdenlive och openshot som är något att ha för videoredigering på linux som är open source. pitivi är ok om man bara ska ha något väldigt enkelt utan något extra
<Philip5> HakanS: ska bli roligare senare när ansiktsigenkänning funkar
<bittin> borde jag skriva ett kärleksbrev till Lindsay i en Starwars bok eller borde jag behålla boken o läsa påväg till GREP?
<HakanS> Philip5: Funkar det inte nu?
<Umeaboy> Varför endast in i h-petet installerar yeager's remix-version av 11.10 locales-fi?
<Umeaboy> Jag är INTE finsk för fem öre.
<Philip5> HakanS: väldigt dåligt om ens allt. funktionen finns men är dåligt implementerad och det var ett sommarprojekt sponsrat av google för att utveckla det vidare av en it-student vid något universitet men jag tror inte det blev klart
<Philip5> ens alls
<Umeaboy> Dumma!!!!!!
<Philip5> HakanS: alltså face detection funkar men det är face recognition som är under utveckling
<HakanS> Philip5: Funkar hos mig.
<Philip5> HakanS: där den inte bara säger att ett ansikte är ett ansikte utan att pelles är pelles och lottas är lottas
<Kurdistan> Philip5: digikam?
<Philip5> ja
<HakanS> Philip5: Att söka efter ansikten funkar bra när man ska tagga bilderna med vilka som är med på bilderna.
<itmannen> Iaf så är der version 8 av FF i 12.04
<itmannen> Inte för jag ser någon skillnad
<HakanS> Sedan blir det ju några feldetekteringar förstås. Programmet tyckte att ett ryggstöd på en gammal köksstol såg ut som ett ansikte.
<Kurdistan> http://www.muktware.com/news/2862
<Kurdistan> intressant läsning
<itmannen> Nu ska det bli intressenat att se vad som pajjar i denna 12.04 efterhand som det utvecklas
<itmannen> För pre pre alpha är ju ganska tidigt :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) du gillar formatera burken din.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nja gillar är nog inte rätt ord. Men jag vill testa. Och då har man iböand inget val.
<itmannen> ibland
<Kurdistan> itmannen: så länge du buggrapporterar så är det ju bra för alla parter.
<HakanS> christoffer: TeamReports/Current ska referera till föregående månad tills Ubuntu News kommer ut.
<christoffer> ok
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Primärt gör jag det för min egen del. Men visst brukar jag  ibland skicks vissa tokigheter
<HakanS> christoffer: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/03/%23ubuntu-locoteams.html#t14:09
<Kurdistan> itmannen: när man testar så tidigt ska man helst göra det för buggrapportera.
<Kurdistan> annars :) är man inte frisk upp till.
<Kurdistan> TL och TC i farten. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Varför jag testar är nog helt upp till mig :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, du gillar bang bang. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Bang ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) din installation går på knä alltså
<bittin> Crunchbang?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Men det gör inget om så blir.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad kör dina barn för OS?
<itmannen> Då är det bara att börja om på nytt
 * HakanS barn kör Kubuntu.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag har inga barn.  Tack och lov :D
<itmannen> Eller Edubuntu
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hmm konstigt. skrev du inte för några veckor sedan att du hade en dotter?
<Kurdistan> HakanS: bra grejer. :)
<nikihr> Zambezi: är där?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo du har rätt. Men hon är gammal och vi bor inte på samma ställe
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej. din dotter använder väl något OS?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja det förmodar jag. men fråga mig inte vad. Vi har inte så mycket kontakt
<Kurdistan> itmannen: synd. må kontakten mellan far och dotter förbättras.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: var det din keps som skrämde iväg henne? (skämt).
<Kurdistan> var är b2?
<Kurdistan> HakanS: vad kör dina kids? 11.10 eller 10.04?
<HakanS> Något att införa? http://randall.executiv.es/just_add_water
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  varför dåDet funkar bra som det är.
<HakanS> Kurdistan: 11.10
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nä den kepsen hade jag inte 1981 :D
<HakanS> Kurdistan: De använder min dator ;)
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Men de ska ta över den gamla nu när jag har skaffat en ny. Ska bara fixa en skärm.
<itmannen> Hm. Jag tror det var 1981 iaf :)
<Kurdistan> HakanS: nice nice. dina barn är coolast bland barnen i området. :P
<Kurdistan> HakanS: vilke program använder dina kids mest? är dem i skol-åldern eller är det supertux kart som gäller?
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Man får börja i tid.
<itmannen> Min hustru håller på att bli ett Ubuntu-nörd. Allt hon ser att jag har ska hon också ha :D
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VQye6P8k0&  bra musik.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha. ubuntu med unity är ju snyggt. kan förstå henne.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nädu. Ingen Unity här inte.
<Kurdistan> HakanS: helt rätt. blir man pappa i framtiden lär jag förbjuda elektronik. låt kidsen vara kids. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) unity är ju snyggare än fula gnome 3.
<itmannen> Fick jag barn nu så blev doppresenten en laptop
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha. varför inte din keps?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  fula ? Nja jag tycker det är trevligare med lite klssiskt utseende
<Kurdistan> :P världens coolaste keps
<HakanS> Kurdistan: De är 6½. Så det är 6-årsgruppen som gäller. Det blir en del supertuxkart och TORCS. Men även Gcompris och Childsplay
<Kurdistan> itmannen: out of the box ser gnome 3 inte så förtjustande ut, men smaken är väl som baken.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Kepsen kommer att gå i arv. Det enda arv som jag lämnar efter mig :)
<Kurdistan> HakanS: jag spelade med min lillasyster supertuxkart hela sommaren. fascinerande spel. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men 11.10 med gnome-shell ser ju ut som gamla
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) får jag ärva den? säger till mina kids det är er farbror itmannen som gillar formatera. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nja. Tyvärr inte. Du vet lagen är sträng gällande detta vilka som får ärva
<Kurdistan> itmannen: om du redan nu skriver att kurdistan från ubuntu kanalen ska ärva :) min keps finns det ju inga juridiska hinder. om inte din dotter också vill ärva kepsen. :P
<itmannen> Jag gjorde succse när jag kom med på till ett politiskt möte :D
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Det händer att jag också spelar supertuxkart. Man måste ju hålla koll på vad barnen gör på datorn. :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: politisk möte? det tror jag knappast. du blandar väl inte lotto med politiks möte?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Tyvärr så hjälper det inte. Det är lagen om arvsrätt som styr- men jag ska göra ett försök
<Kurdistan> HakanS: supertuxkart är riktigt bra. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nädå. jag far omkring och lägger mig i det mesta
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) skulle vara roligt se farbror itmannen diskutera politik på kommunal nivå.
<itmannen> Men det är inga partier som vill ha mig som medlem här längre :D Utkastad
<Kurdistan> anna kan du vara vänlig parkera bilen rätt. bert, sluta peta dig i näsan. :P
<Kurdistan> itmannen: dem är inte redo för dig farbror itmannen. har du testat pirat partiet? de är linux vänliga.
<bittin> :<
<Kurdistan> ni som använder msn och vill webbchatta med windows användare. har ni testat imo.im ?
<Kurdistan> någon som jag kan dementera om det fungerar eller inte?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jodå jag har varit medlem där.
<Umeaboy> Hej Kurdistan!
<Umeaboy> 'zup?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: va? det är som ebuddy. man kör instant messenger direkt via webbläsaren.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: bara bra. allt väl?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men möjligheten för dom att förändra något är lika med zero
<Kurdistan> för fungerar imo.im kan man tipsa på forumet.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) vad? tror inte du hänger med riktigt.
<bittin> Kurdistan, eller så kan man köra pidgin som normala människor
<Philip5> itmannen: vad är det för objektiv som du har till din kamera?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vad menar du. ebuddy ? Vad har det med politik att göra ?
<Kurdistan> bittin: :) pidgin fungerar inte med de som kör windows msn messenger.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan:
<Umeaboy> Hamdullilah.
<bittin> Kurdistan, jo
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: jag är varken muslim eller troende.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm. En kuggfråga. Jag måste gå och kolla
<Kurdistan> bittin: säker? för sist jag testa fungerade inte, men jag kan ju ha fel.
<Philip5> itmannen: har du kollat om det finns med i stödjet för digikam/lensfun för objektivkorrektion?
<bittin> Kurdistan, är du helt jävla slut i huvudet
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Jag är inte muslim, men är i grund & botten kristen.
<Umeaboy> Så jag tackar gud för diverse saker varje dag.
<Umeaboy> UTAN att någon ska driva med mig.
<Kurdistan> bittin: :) ta det lungt.
<itmannen> Hm. Gud
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Ja?
<Philip5> itmannen: jag har ett tamronobjektiv som inte är med som jag tänkte ta fram korrektionsdata på i helgen så jag kan skicka in så det får stöd i digikam :)
<bittin> http://code.google.com/p/msn-pecan/
<Kurdistan> bittin: varken amsn eller emesene stödjer det. så jag blir chockad om enbart pidgin stödjer det.
<bittin> såklart man chatta med folk på msn under Linux
<bittin> med Pidgin
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det står EFS 18-65
<Philip5> itmannen: vet du o mdet finns med?
<itmannen> aMSN funkar bra
<Kurdistan> bittin: jag tror du inte läser vad jag skriver. ja, vanlig chatt. webkam över olika plattform.
<Kurdistan> så innan du kallar någon annan massa saker så läs istället
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nu fattar jag inte
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej och åter nej. du kan inte videochatta med en som kör windows som använder msn.
<bittin> ni som använder msn och vill "webbchatta"
<bittin> du skrev webbchatta inte webcam chatta
<Kurdistan> glömde :) cam där.
<Umeaboy> En sak är ganska konstig. En kompis till mig tycker att Windows är bättre än Linux, men ändå så köper han en Samsung Galaxy SII före mig. Han installerade Ubuntu på en äldre dator, men förstod inte hur man skulle använda det så då åkte XP in i den igen.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jasså inte. Märkligt för det har jag gkort tidigare
<Philip5> itmannen: det är inte Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 som du har?
<Umeaboy> Någon gör en facepalm för det?
<Philip5> itmannen: för det finns med ser jag
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo jag tror faktiskt det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: stödet fungerar inte längre. microsoft har bytt till wlm2011. ännu finns det ingen linux instant messenger som stödjer det.
<Philip5> itmannen: så du lurades först alltså? ;)
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Kan man inte kompilera Pidgin till det då?
<Umeaboy> Så att det ingår.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nä. men jag vet nog inte vad jag menar :D
<bittin> vad ska man med webkamerar till då
<bittin> webkameror
<Philip5> itmannen: tsss
<bittin> kan inte folk ha sex i verkligheten istället
<Zambezi> nikihr: För sent?
<Kurdistan> bittin: :) ja, för webbchatta med bekanta som bara kör msn och inte gmail/skype etc.
<Kurdistan> bittin: mår du bra?
<bittin> ja
<itmannen> bittin,  tror du inte det kan användas i seriösa syften ?
<bittin> nej
<bittin> folk som kör windows är inte seriösa
<Kurdistan> bittin: alla använder inte videosamtal för sexuella drifter.
<itmannen> Nu generalisserar du rejält
<nikihr> Zambezi: great
<bittin> Kurdistan, alla viktiga videosamtal körs över Skype
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: :) om du lyckas kompilera pidgin så det fungerar blir nog många glada.
<bittin> jävla gnäll
<bittin> gör det själv
<Kurdistan> bittin: japp du har bestämt det.
<itmannen> Även via Skype så är det en videochat
<Kurdistan> bittin: har du glömt medicinerna igen?
<itmannen> :D
<bittin> jag tar inga sådana
<Umeaboy> Därför använder man inte Windows för sådant.
<Kurdistan> bittin: du kanske borde.
<bittin> nej
<Umeaboy> Det gör man bara när man installerar spel som än inte fungerar via Wine i Linux.
<bittin> Umeaboy, +1
<itmannen> Man använder det man själv vill och trivs med. Även om jaq är hängiven Linux
<Kurdistan> bittin: du lär inte bli poppis om du fortsätter på samma inslagna väg. men det är du nog fullt medveten om.
<bittin> jag ska ut o knarka o skära mig tills jag blöder
<bittin> det skiter väl jag i
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: om jag kunde kompilera så det fungerar i pidgin hade jag nog meddelat utvecklarna. nu har jag inte kunskapen.
<bittin> adjöss
<bittin> nej det ska jag inte
<bittin> men hejdå ändå
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Det är inte svårt alls att kompilera.
<Umeaboy> Finns instruktioner på wiki'n.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: jag är inte så pass kunnig.
<Umeaboy> Nej, men du kan lära dig.
<Umeaboy> Sluta nedvärdera dig själv.
<Umeaboy> Du kan om du VILL.
<Umeaboy> Allt annat är struntprat.
<Umeaboy> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/BuildingWinPidgin
<Umeaboy> Läs & gör.
<Kurdistan> tror inte ens det möjligt få wlm2011 fungera i pidgin.
<Umeaboy> Punkt slut.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: :) lättare sagt än gjort.
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Läs.
<Umeaboy> Det står hur man gör.
<Umeaboy> För varje bit.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: :) hittar inte.
<itmannen> Varför hålla på att komplimera själv när Philip5 gör det åt oss :)
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Que?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag tror inte ens Philip5 skulle fixa det.
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Lazyworm!!!!
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Helt rätt
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ska vi slå vad ?
<Umeaboy> Vem vinner på det den dagen när Philip5 är död?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: :) det är lätt för dig kanske kompilera något som inte ens finns i linux ännu, men så pass påläst är jag inte.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jepp. det kan vi göra. :)
<Umeaboy> Nä, men läs!!!!!!!!!!
<Umeaboy> Det står där!!!!!!
<Umeaboy> Fråga det du inte kan i #pidgin
<Umeaboy> Done.
<Umeaboy> Inga ursäkter, tack.
<Umeaboy> Du kan bara du vill.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  ok. Om vad ?
<Umeaboy> Har själv tänkt så där tidigare.
<Umeaboy> Det gav mig ingenting.
<itmannen> kurden är duktig så nog fixar han detta
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: du kanske inte fattar pidgin kör xmpp.
<Kurdistan> samma standard som google talk
<Umeaboy> So
<Umeaboy> ?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: du förstår nog inte.
<Umeaboy> Det förändrar inte instruktionerna som står där om inget annat sägs i #pidgin.
<Umeaboy> Jag förstår att du hela tiden säger att du inte kan fastän du KAN.
<Umeaboy> Jag kunde inte kompilera när jag började använda Mandriva heller.
<Umeaboy> Dock så har jag lärt mig med tiden.
<Umeaboy> Har till och med kompilerat min egen kärna.
<Umeaboy> Inte svårt alls.
<Philip5> kompilera som är så lätt
<Umeaboy> ./autogen.sh
<itmannen> Nä nu ska jag greja lite  i IRL. Ha de gott folket
<Philip5> oftast
<Umeaboy> ./configure
<Umeaboy> make
<Umeaboy> su -
<Umeaboy> make install
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: herregud du är helt otrolig. du verkar få hel del saker bakom flötet.
<Umeaboy> make rpm
<Umeaboy> Eller rpmbuild --rebuild paketnamn.src.rpm
<itmannen> rpm ?
<Kurdistan> vad fasiken ska jag kompilera när vlm2011 för 1000 ggr ej finns i linux.
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Ja, VAD?
<Umeaboy> Du pratade ju om Windows.
<itmannen> Knappast i ubuntu
<nikihr> Umeaboy: vad är statusen på dina projekt?
<Umeaboy> Det är ju där instruktionerna på den sidan ska användas.
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Huh?
<Umeaboy> Vilka syftar du på?
<nikihr> Ja hur går det för dig?
<nikihr> Nämen jag har läst lite att du har en del för dig
<Kurdistan> :) jag sökte precis framtida msn messenger kommer stödja xmpp.
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Varför nyttjar du versaler i VAD ? Du böhöver inte skrika din fråga :D
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Det gör man inte då.
<Umeaboy> SÅ HÄR SKRIKER MAN!!!!!!
<itmannen> Nä nu >>Gone
<Umeaboy> Det kallas för betoning på ord.
<Umeaboy> En mening kan låta annorlunda & uppfattas annorlunda om man säger det med betoning på vissa ord.
<nikihr> Umeaboy: Skulle du inte skriva dig ett eget OS?
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Well, om någon ansluter & hjälper TILL så. ;)
<Umeaboy> Man klarar ju sällan att göra saker ensam.
<nikihr> Umeaboy: FÃ¥r jag vara med?
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Beror på hur seriös du är & dina generella kunskaper.
<nikihr> Alltså vad har du tänkt dig, har du planering osv?
<Umeaboy> WEll, skiss har jag.
<Zambezi> Umeaboy: Vad var det mer? Managerspel och något elektronikjobb?
<Umeaboy> Zambezi: Ja, en klon för Football Manager.
<Kurdistan> :) vad har jag missat? Umeaboy ska du fixa manager spel till linux?
<nikihr> Umeaboy: Alltså jag skrev ju en liten simpel kärna när jag var 16, något som du skulle behöva?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: klon av football manager. oj oj :).
<nikihr> Hahahahahaha
<nikihr> Nej nu måste jag dra, men hör av dig om projektet ;)
<nikihr> hahaha
<Kurdistan> nikihr: om du är mjukvara utvecklare så behöver :) ubuntu dina tjänster.
<Zambezi> Umeaboy: Vad är det mer för projekt du vill jobba med? Jag är dåligt uppdaterad.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: jag kan ingenting om det
<Kurdistan> nikihr: tråkmåns. :)
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Ja.
<Umeaboy> Ett som HAR öppen sås.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: önskar dig lycka till. när den kommer ut, kan jag beta testen den och se om jag finner buggar.
<Umeaboy> Zambezi: Öppen hårdvara efter hur kunderna önskar ha den.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Well, måste först veta vilken motor jag ska använda.
<Umeaboy> Tänkte göra en egen.
<Umeaboy> För att inte åka dit på något patent-intrång.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: okej. du verkar ju vara kanalens linus. :)
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Well, jag går just nu på Viva resurs & min tanke är att jag i slutändan ska kunna ha ett eget företag så att jag har täckning för att köpa in nödvändig utrustning. Det är ju knappast gemene dator man köper för att klara detta.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: ingen aning vad viva resurs är för något, men lycka till.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: http://www.umea.se/umeakommun/omkommunen/kommunorganisation/gymnasieforvaltning/enheter/vivakompetenscentrum/vivaresurs.4.bbd1b101a585d704800071574.html
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: okej.
<Kurdistan> ne nu kära tux-vänner måste jag röra på mig.
<Philip5> man får visst bara se ryggen på "kim"
<jesper85m> god kväll
<Philip5> jahapp
<maxjezy> japp
<ah-berg> någon som kör  OS X  som kan förklara  hur man använder ctrl + . när man sitter i terminalen via ssh på ubutnu?
<bamsefar> Huh?
<ah-berg> bamsefar,  ?
<bamsefar> Vad gör ctrl . ?
<ah-berg> ärs det var inget  :P
<ah-berg> sitter inte på OS X men gör på jobbet och tycker det inte är så smidigt  att arbete med
<bamsefar> Jag kör osx.
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<Kurdistan> http://svtplay.se/t/103500/korrespondenterna
<einand> How come you allways makes the wrong choices between cool and stupid
<Kurdistan> einand: den är intressant. lyssna/se.
<einand> Kurdistan: skall kolla
<Kurdistan> om kurdistan och våra folkära sångare tas det upp runt min 10.
<Kurdistan> ferhat tunc har jag sett flera ggr. underbar människa.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag blev överkörd igår, berätta jag det
<Kurdistan> einand: hoppas du mår bättre. du kan ha gjort det, men jag måste missat det.
<einand> ok
<einand> tja, är bara mörbultad
<einand> och massor av skrapsår på benen
<Kurdistan> einand: okej. hoppas att du blir bättre med tiden. har du anmält händelsen?
<Peyam> redan
<Peyam> 11.10
<Peyam> Installerade 11.04 och min compaq 615 visar bara svart skärm
<Peyam> fucking ubuntu
<mewerner_arand> Peyam: Vilket steg i bootprocessen?
<Peyam> aSSÅ
<Peyam> min hp compaq 615
<Peyam> Jag kan höra fläkten och hårddisken
<Peyam> men det e svart skärm
<Peyam> står inget på skärmen och jag måste ha datorn
<peyam2> vet ng
<peyam2> Vad man gör
<peyam2> i sådana situationer
<propus> ?
<peyam2> kan bara se en svart skärm
<peyam2> på min compaq 615
<peyam2> vid uppstarten
<peyam2> fläkten funkar
<peyam2> hårddisken funkar
<peyam2> men ingen bild visas
<Kurdistan> lovade att aldrig svara dig, men låt gå den här ggr.
<Kurdistan> har du provat köra med nomedeset som boot parameter?
<peyam2> vill inte ha din hjälp
<Peyam> hordatorn
<Peyam> många haft samma problem
<Peyam> och ingen av dem blivit lösta
<einand> där försvann mitt intersse att hjälpa till
<lilleman72> jag har 2 fyskiska diska i burken och jag vill ha allt på samma disk för att nyttja www till fullo..hur gör jag?
<Peyam> vad
<Peyam> einand
<Peyam> blir galen nu
<Umeaboy> Hur är det tänkt att man ska kunna använda tar xvf ncurses-5.9.tar.gz om tar inte fungerar?
<delhage> z
<delhage> tar xvfz
<Philip5> x_link: somnat ikväll så du missade dansen?
<Umeaboy> delhage: tar är en del av busybox va?
<Umeaboy> Tydligen så är det det.
<delhage> den lär inte ta z
<amelia> godkväll!
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> 1.19.0 är det som jag har installerat iaf.
<mewerner_arand> Att köra git gc --aggressive på ett repo med enormt mycket orefereade blobs tog lite på stackars datorn, 100%mem & 50%swap, och jag ligger bara på 78%progress än :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-04
<itmannen> Så var det dags att vara hundvakt några dagar igen.
<itmannen> Passar ju ganska bra nu då jag är långtidssjukskriven. Så jag får lite frisk luft och inte sitter framför datorena hela dagarna bara.
<gorgo> men datorerna ger väl bra luft? :P
<itmannen> Möjligen är det fel sorts luft :)
<gorgo> hehe :P
<spixx> Hmz, behöver verkligen timestamps :)
<spixx> mörrn!
<nikihr> morrn
<kodein> morrn morrn
<kodein> idag är det tomt på kontoret
<nikihr> samma här :(
<Haffe> Har du ätit upp alla dina medarbetare?
<kodein> nä, men det är ju halvdag
<nikihr> kodein: haha för alla utom oss :P
<kodein> nikihr: konsult?
<nikihr> kodein: nej kör eget :P
<nikihr> jobbar dock med konsulter
<antii> nikihr: yoyoyo hoe
<kodein> ah. det är ju mest konsulter som aldrig får klämdagar och halvdagar
<nikihr> kodein: jag har hand om konsulter
<nikihr> antii: yo broe
<kodein> jomendåså
<antii> halvdag idag \o/
<antii> hör du det nikihr
<antii> HALV
<antii> DAG
<nikihr> antii: haha mötas uppe på åsenskrog för en bira senare? :)
<antii> nee :p
<nikihr> antii: haha färsking
<antii> jaa
<nikihr> tror du att jag ska äta upp dig?
<Barre> antii: halvdag innebär bara att jag får fler obetalda övertidstimmar idag :/
<antii> Barre: betald övertid ftw
<antii> :}
<nikihr> någon som kör rxvt-unicode
<nikihr> jag kan fan inte klistra in :/
<phnom> nikihr: shift-insert eller mittenklick, den kopierar automagiskt all text du markerar.
<phnom> Det gäller f.ö. X rent generellt.
<antii> nikihr: :}
<phnom> Bra, fick tillbaka min dator igår, låter fortfarande lika jävligt... Värt att beställa en "ny" när det är mindre än en månad kvar tills exjobbet är slut?
<nikihr> jag har ju glömt bort allt verkligen
<antii> phnom: Ja
<antii> phnom: Köp en thinkpad!
<antii> X220
<phnom> deras elitebook är ju rätt nice iofs... ;D
<kodein> äntligen har ju de ips-begåvade X220-modellerna kommit till sverige
<kodein> det är inte långt ifrån att man är sugen på en
<antii> kodein: är det så?
<kodein> misco har, men jag tror de är enda återförsäljaren som tagit in dem
<kodein> två modeller, 9-cellsbatterier, en med hårddisk en med ssd, i7:or
<antii> http://www.dustin.se/lenovo-thinkpad-x220-ci7-28-4gb-320-3g-125-w7p-ultrabase/product/5010614530
<antii> ooooh
<antii> snikmodellen med i3 är dock inte ips.
<kodein> just, dustin har ju en också, ja
<phnom> Lite för liten skärm, men annars så är den rätt sexig.
<antii> 12" eller inget ;]
<phnom> 13.3" är mitt minimikrav.
<phnom> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/linus-torvalds-would-like-to-see-a-gnome-fork/9347 <-- Någon som vet om det faktiskt finns en fork? Eller som är villig att (hjälpa till att) forka den?
<phnom> Inte för att please allsmäktiga torvalds, mer för att jag håller med om att gnome3 kanske inte är det bästa sen skivat bröd.
<larsemil> phnom: +1 på den
<HeMan> Morrn!
<nikihr> morrn
<phnom> morrn
<phnom> larsemil: Det finns tydligen en fork som heter MATE, men enligt utsago ska den mest vara fokuserad på att maintaina gnome2 och inte utveckla den.
<phnom> larsemil: Jag har massor av idéer till saker som jag vill laga i den :/
<einand> phnom: bara börja
<barzam> phnom: mate som drycken från argentina för övrigt
<kodein> yerba mate, ja...
<phnom> einand: Japp, ska bara hitta en server att lägga forken på också :P
<einand> phnom: vad behöver du?
<phnom> einand: Vet inte, har inte kollat hur mycket plats källkoden tar :) Har man tur så räcker github, annars får det bli nån annan lösning.
<phnom> Jag har ju en liten server hemma, så den får väl räcka sålänge annars.
<phnom> Dock ingen backup på den =/
<boganviollan> hej alla
<boganviollan> min mapp där jag har mina bilder har försvunnit, någon som har några tips på hur det kan åtgärdas?
<Philip5> skönt att vara ledig idag! :)
<antii> Philip5: Fullt betalt?
<antii> Philip5: ;]
<Kimmen> gör ändå inget på jobbet idag, alla väntar på att få gå hem
<Philip5> antii: så klart
<whomee> phnom: ni gör väl inte så mycke där borta på SE så kör på du! ^^
<Philip5> Kimmen: brukar bli så en dag som idag
<maxjezy> jag är också ledig idag
<Philip5> maxjezy: woohoo!
<Philip5> maxjezy: så vad använder du din galet snabba dator till nu om dagarna då?
<Philip5> har du återupptäckt blender eller gör annat?
<madbear> han spelar spel i fönster T_T
<Philip5> usch
<Philip5> madbear: funderar på att dra en liten löparrunda idag när man ändå är ledig och hinner göra sånt innan det är mörkt
<Philip5> grejer det
<Philip5> har tappat massor av löpning
<madbear> jopps jag funderar på det oxå, måste röra på hunden
<Philip5> blir bara 5 km i så fall
<Philip5> madbear: du ska väl fortsätta och ligga i nu så du klämmer stockholms fulla mara i vår ;)
<Philip5> fast då måste man nog anmäla sig nu om det inte är för sent
<madbear> jo men måste gå ner i vikt då och då måste jag sluta gymma och det vill man ju inte
<maxjezy> Philip5 jag håller på både med blender och sculptris
<maxjezy> sculptris är en fröjd i windows 7
<Philip5> win7 är fusk
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> är ett svek
<maxjezy> jag orkar inte bråka med linux längre
<Philip5> lite så där... nu har jag skaffat snabb dator så nu är det fuck off open source!
<maxjezy> typ
<Philip5> madbear: du får göra både och
<madbear> jopps vasaloppet först iaf
<madbear> då kan man vara tung
<maxjezy> jag använder ju både windows och opensource ihop
<Philip5> madbear: fast du kanske inte ska bulkträna över vintern i så fall
<maxjezy> blender är ju fortfarande opensource
<maxjezy> men nu kör jag mirc
<Philip5> maxjezy: snart sitter du i 3dsmax på win7
<maxjezy> typ
<Philip5> inte ens maya som du sedan ändå kan köra på linux
<maxjezy> och hänger på något windows forum istället
<Philip5> ja och blir en större svikare än antii
<maxjezy> jag har ju frågat om hjälp här ganska mycket
<maxjezy> men ingen verkar på att lösa mina problem
<Philip5> på windowsforumen?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> på ubuntu delen
<maxjezy> jag vill ha internet i ubuntu
<Philip5> vad är det för strul då?
<Philip5> internet med kabel?
<maxjezy> ja, från routern
<Philip5> eller trådlöst?
<maxjezy> kör kabel från routern till denna dator
<Philip5> vilken modell på moderkortet har du?
<maxjezy> ja ska kika
<maxjezy> gigabyte
<maxjezy> GA-Z68AP-D3
<maxjezy> står det på users manualen
<yeager> Philip5, du orkar inte bygga ett paket för handbrake för 11.10? :)
<maxjezy> yeager ställ dig i kööööö! :)
<maxjezy> Philip5 är min slav nu!
 * delhage är också ledig
<Philip5> yeager: finns inte det på deras sajt då?
<maxjezy> antii är du med ledig?
<Philip5> yeager: har de varit så lata
<yeager> maxjezy, Philip5 är min bitch :)
<antii> maxjezy: jobbar..
<antii> maxjezy: slutar om 1h
<yeager> Philip5, jo, verkar vara inkompatibilitet med libnotify som är problemet
<Philip5> yeager: önskas senaste stable eller senaste från git?
<maxjezy> antii nice med helg sen
<antii> maxjezy: afan!
<Philip5> maxjezy: då har du Realtek RTL8111E som krets för nätkabeln
<Philip5> bara att googla på det och ubuntu
<Philip5> maxjezy: och det var inte så här det hände för dig då? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620172
<Philip5> yeager: jahaja, när man kräver motinsats i form av svar då blev det segare...
<maxjezy> Philip5 "Very strange. To eliminate that it was a hardware failure I installed Windows 7. The network card was working correct there (after installing the drivers from the GIGABYTE CD). After that installed Ubuntu again, and now it DID detect the network card. Dont know why, but anyway, problem is solved."
<maxjezy> jag har ju windows installerat
<maxjezy> problemet är inte att den inte hittar n
<maxjezy> ätverkskortet
<maxjezy> utan att det inte går att surfa
<maxjezy> skitsegt
<maxjezy> och sidor kan inte visas
<maxjezy> helt enkelt
<maxjezy> ibland kommer jag upp i 1mbit
<maxjezy> ibland 0.0
<maxjezy> jag kanske ska överväga att installera ett externt nätverkskort?
<maxjezy> jag tror dock felet är något annat
<maxjezy> typ, mitt internet
<maxjezy> som inte funkar med ubuntu linux
<maxjezy> för även mina netbooks har det felet
<maxjezy> i ubuntu funka det inte men i debian gör det
<maxjezy> men ja vill ju ha ubuntu för att slippa jävlas med att få blender och cycles att funka
<maxjezy> enda anledningen jag ser ubuntu som ett bättre alternativ är för att vara lite säkrare
<maxjezy> från virus
<Kimmen> så i ubuntu linux får du väldigt låga hastigheter, oavsett vilken av dina datorer du använder?
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> förutom tjejens netbook som har haft ubuntu installerat lite längre tid
<Kimmen> har du testat hastigheten mellan två burkar i ubuntu?
<Kimmen> typ netpwrf
<Kimmen> netperf*
<maxjezy> nej, jag är inte så hajj på det med nätverk
<maxjezy> noob
<Kimmen> sudo apt-get install netperf
<Kimmen> sen: netperf -H <datornamn/IP>
<Kimmen> måste ha netperf installerat på båda burkarna då förståss
<Philip5> maxjezy: här finns i alla fall såsen till drivisen för ditt nätkort om det nu inte skulle funka med ubuntus kernel: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<maxjezy> problemet är då att jag inte kommer online
<maxjezy> ska testa nu
<maxjezy> rebootar in i linux
<maxjezy> brb!
<phnom> whomee: Nä, precis :P
<Philip5> yeager: ping!
<spixx> Tracert
<Hen> hej
<spixx> Hej
<Hen> Jag kan inte hitta min CD spelare i UB11.10
<spixx> "hitta"?
<Hen> Hur gör jag?
<spixx> har du en skiva i :D?
<Hen> Jag har försökt mount men den finns inte i
<Hen> japp jag har CD i...
<spixx> 3sek
<spixx> Och den har fungerat?
<Hen> Jag har också försökt kolla på nätet... men inget att funkat.
<spixx> Kan du kolla om du har en folder som heter något som "din cd" i /media/?
<Hen> Ja den har funkat. Den svarar när jag sätter i CD men inte sedan när jag kolla på den.
<maxjay> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/20108
<spixx> okej om du skriver dmesg | grep ISO 9660 ?
<maxjay> den hastigheten har jag i chromium
<maxjay> i firefox funkar inget
<Hen> SPixx : ska kolla.
<spixx> maxjay: Ja med den upspeeden lär allt suga :)
<maxjay> kommer inte online på xchat
<maxjay> skitsegt internet öht
<maxjay> jag menar, skitsegt,
<spixx> maxjay: har du BBB eller BB2?
<hume> hej.... jag har problem med en installation - uppgradering till 11.10 har misslyckats så nu försöker jag installera om. Jag har en system-partition på 40 GB, men när jag kör installeraren (antingen 11.04 eller 11.10) så ser den inga partitoner alls. Kör jag "disk utility" från system-menyn så ser den dem och rapporterar att disken mår bra. hjälp..... vad göra?
<spixx> hume: ändra från ACHI till Comaptible i BIOS för dina satadiskar?
<spixx> not: om du har windows vid sidan så kan detta göra att du får svårt att boota windows ist dock :)
<hume> ok.... testar. påverkar det installaren annorlunda än disk utility?
<hume> no, inget win, bara system + data
<hume> ubuntu only
<spixx> Vet inte i vilken ordning du testar :)
<spixx> Ah
<spixx> och du ser disken i vissa fall men inte andra?
<hume> ja....jag kör med en CD, 11.04 eller 11.10, det har varit samma med båda men just nu 11.04. Installeraren ser inga partitioner, bara /dev/sda, men disk utility från systemmenyn ser dem, och säger att de mår bra
<spixx> Wierd :S inte 100% oftast brukar det bero på tidigare nämnt problem men ser du diskarna så.
<spixx> Men kan du interagera med Disken öht i gparted eller dylikt?
<hume> har inte testat gparted än, bara det där disk utility
<hume> och jag kan alltå boota, men så hänger den sig efter en stund
<spixx> ok, vad händer om du med terminalen skriver: ls /dev/sd* ?
<hume> vänta...är i bios nu
<hume> vad var det jag skulle ändra/checka i bios? hittar inget om ACHI
<spixx> Är inte 100% på att det är problemet för dig.
<maxjezy> ska ja välja ia64 eller amd64
<spixx> men under SATA compability mode
<spixx> bör det / kan det stå AHCI
<maxjezy> för min i7 processor
<spixx> Nej
<maxjezy> till debian
<spixx> ah
<HeMan> maxjezy: ia64 är itanium, amd64 är "vanlig" x86 64bitars
<hume> sata compatibility.....hrm....var då?
<hume> hittar inte sata compatibility
<spixx> SATA Mode?
<hume> DMA; SMART och sånt....?
<spixx> fel meny :) typ under integrated perhirpallsss <- stavning...
<hume> hittar inge integraed perifs heller
<spixx> vilken bios har du
<hume> Main-menyn, där finns Prim IDE, SATA1 osv
<spixx> Inte där :)
<maxjezy> HeMan tack
<spixx> bör vara under någon utav de andra
<hume> American megatrends v.2.61
<spixx> ah
<hume> Ai Tweaker?
<hume> Advanced?
<spixx> troligen :S letar :)
<hen> spixxjag var tvungen att byta maskin.vilket kommando var det jag skule köra för att koll cd?
<spixx> dmesg | grep "ISO 9660"
<spixx> hume: Go to the "Integrated Peripherals", and then to "OnChip IDE Device" submenu. If there is no "OnChip IDE Device"
<hume> men var är integrated perifs då?
<hume> OnBoard devices conf?
<hen> Spixx: händer inget
<spixx> ta i ur skivan
<hume> nu har jag hittat en AHCI
<hume> Main - Storage Configuration - SATA Port 1 - Port 4. Den står på IDE, jag kan ändra till AHCI, RAID eller IDE
<hume> är det där?
<spixx> Om det står IDE är det ett annat problem :)
<hume> ja, det står  IDE... ska det inte det?
<hen> spixx: ja nu lät den... bra ska se om jag kan kolla på den också...
<spixx> ;) tänk på att du måste eller kan behöva installera stöd för DVDer i Ubuntu då detta inte kommer som standard
<spixx> finns en stor mängd guider i den andan
<spixx> hume: Jo det skall det
<hen> spixx: borde den inte koma upp på skrivbordet? jag kan inte hitta CDn
<hume> ok, nu står det IDE där. Vad gör jag nu? Hittar ju inte det där med compatibility
<spixx> hume: Ändra inte :P
<spixx> det är inte vad som är fel!
<spixx> boota i Linux igen
<hume> ok...har inte ändrat. det står IDE där
<hume> ok, bootar 11.04 -installeraren då, live DVDn
<hen> spixx: startade om datorn men näps ingen cd
<hume> spixx, så, nu är den igång. vad gör jag nu?
<hen> spixx: sorry blev utkastad igen
<hen> spixx: näps ingen cd kan läsas eller hittas.
<spixx> hen: ingen alls inte ens i /media/ för det låter som du kan ha hw problem speciellt om du inte ser den i dmesg som synlig
<spixx> du får kolla igenom dmesg och kolla om du får output i dmesg för själva driven ist?
<spixx> Hume: Vad är det du försöker göra?
<spixx> uppgrader?
<hume> spixx, installera om
<spixx> behöver du ha kvar dina tidigare partitioner?
<hen> Spixx: fattar nog inte riktigt hur...
<hume> har startat gparted från en terminal, i live-dvd, och då säger den "Can't have overlapping partitions"
<spixx> dmesg :) vad heter din drive (tillverkare)
<hume> yes, jag vill behålla min data-partition på 960 GB
<spixx> hume; ahh :)
<spixx> har du ngn mjukvaru raid?
<hume> nej
<spixx> bbl
<hume> ?
<hen> Spixx: jag har kollat dmesg men det står inget om CDrom/DVD så vitt jag kan se - dock om floppy
<hen> spixx?
<spixx> hen: då är du nog inne på HW territorium.
<hen> ok - jag kunde hitta cdrom i DEV
<hume> spixx, nu har jag live-dvd-n igång. gparted verkar inte hitta några paritioner, men om jag stänger ner gparted och öppnar nautilus, så kan jag montera dem (både system och data) och läsa filerna
<Philip5> yeager: ska du sitta och knipa på det hela dagen?!?! :O
<Philip5> yeager: bara komma så där med beställning utan att lämna kravspec... pfff... du som är i it-branschen borde ju veta bättre
<coobra> voff voff :D
<Philip5> auuuuwwwww
<lag^> mjau
<nikihr> Zambezi: ping
<haaga> Om man enkelt vill lägga upp en cacheserver för att hosta lite bilder, är det varnish eller squid som gäller då?
<haaga> eller något annat?
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/177522
<yeager> Philip5, gör som jag säger, det gör mindre ont då :)
<Philip5> yeager: jo men om du skulle ha stable eller senaste från git
<Philip5> yeager: men nu fick du inte vara med och välja
<Philip5> yeager: har precis laddat upp endera av dem på min ppa som väntar på att byggas
<yeager> Philip5, duktigt :)
<Philip5> yeager: vilken hoppas du på?
<Philip5> fast just nu är kötiden för att bygga 12 timmar!? :O
<delhage> yeager: damn you! ;)
<andol>  
<HeMan> haaga: umm, ska du hosta är det en web-server du behöver
<HeMan> haaga: både varnish och squid är cachande proxies
<yeager> delhage, ja :)
<haaga> HeMan: jo, det jag menade. Apachen ska dock ligga bakom och en revproxy som front
<haaga> och då cacha upp bilder, js och annat smått och gott
<itmannen> Sitter på jobbet och detta är en märklig känsla
<lag^> :o
<itmannen> Jag känner inte igen mig riktigt
<itmannen> I min arbetsdator kanske jag ska tillägga :)
<lag^> jaha
<itmannen> För det är där jag har min sk arbetsplats
<itmannen> Bara lite småpyssel som ska utföras innan det blir helg
<itmannen> För i detta OS är jag inte längre än absolut nödvändigt
<einand> någon som känner till det här med ett fordon som har körförbjud
<Philip5> beror på
<Philip5> man måste ombesiktiga dem för att få köra med dem igen
<HeMan> man får inte köra med dom
<HeMan> blir olovlig körning
<HeMan> böter
<HeMan> man kan få köra till och från verkstad
<kodein> man får köra tills man åker dit ;)
<HeMan> men man får inte krocka, då kan det bli dyrt
<maxjezy> Philip5 är du där?
<Philip5> lite
<maxjezy> tror du det är nätverkskortet som är fel?
<maxjezy> jag får ju internet
<maxjezy> men skitsegt
<Philip5> det funkar väl i win7?
<maxjezy> kan ju sätta in ett till nätverkskort
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> tänkte om de kan vara telia fibern som inte funkar
<maxjezy> som den ska
<maxjezy> i ubuntu
<maxjezy> på min hårdvara
<maxjezy> eller nått
<maxjezy> förlåt för särskrivning
<Philip5> testa andra drivisar och se om det hjälper
<Philip5> de från realteks sajt
<maxjezy> jag vet inte hur man installerar drivisar
<maxjezy> i linux
<Philip5> finns instuktioner i readme filen som följer med såsen
<maxjezy> funderade på att testa debian
<maxjezy> men det vill inte installera från usbminnet
<maxjezy> jag kommer in i installationen men sen säger den att ja ska stoppa i en cd
<maxjezy> kör ju för fan usbinstall
<maxjezy> kanske har laddat ner fel iso
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godkväll!
<kes0> Hejsan
<Barre> 'afton
<Philip5> go kväll
<delhage> kväll
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag får ingen kontakt med videokameran i Kdenlive.
<Philip5> HakanS: vadå då?
<Philip5> HakanS: får du det annars i 11.10 med annat program?
<Philip5> HakanS: finns din kamera med i listan här? http://kdenlive.org/video-editor
<Philip5> HakanS: och har du dvgrab installerat?
<HakanS> Philip5: Det funkar bra i Kino och med dvgrab.
<Philip5> kolla i kdenlives inställningar att den pekar rätt på dvgrab
<HakanS> Philip5: Hm. http://kdenlive.org/video-editor/panasonic-nv-gs120
<HakanS> Philip5: Konstigt. Det funkade i förra versionen.
<Philip5> om du har den så ser du ju värre ut om den där infon inte är uppdaterad
<Philip5> kolla att den pekar rätt på dvgrab i inställningarna
<recharge> hej.. är det någon som vet var banshee s informationsuppgifter om låtarna som man fyllt i ligger?
<recharge> jag kan inte så mycket om filhantering när det gäller ubuntu
<[Spooky]> Hur är 11.04 buggig som bara den?
<coobra> buggig ?
<[Spooky]> Menar 11.20
<[Spooky]> 11.10
<HakanS> Philip5: När jag kör Config Wizard och Autodetect capture devices så svarar den "No device found".
<coobra> fan folk kör in 12.04
<[Spooky]> Mm för testade 11.04 innan, tyckte den var buggig med usb och och div grejjer...
<coobra> huh
<coobra> ja kör 11.10
<coobra> funkar så jävla bra
<coobra> :D
<[Spooky]> Ok håller på att backupa viktiga saker här, så får bli att testa den sen.. ;)
<coobra> palla backupa :p
<coobra> allt ligger på servern  :p
<[Spooky]> Bara Minecraft funkar sen...
<coobra> hahha
<coobra> snart lägegr jag in det :(
<[Spooky]> Spelar du Minecraft?
<coobra> nej
<[Spooky]> Ok vad ska du lägga in då?
<coobra> men alla kör det så kan bli att jag moste köra det
<[Spooky]> coobra: Hehe, då får vi leka lite då :P
<recharge> är det någon som kan visa mig vart banshee lägger sig?
<recharge> och vart infon om låtarna man lägger in... vart de tar vägen?
<coobra> :p
<coobra> helvete
<coobra> drog igång steam burken dog hahaha
<coobra> braaa
 * mewerner_arand gissar på ~/.banshee ; ~/.config/banshee eller något sånt om de inte hamanr i ~/Music rakt av...
<mewerner_arand> recharge: ^
<recharge> tack mewerner_arand .. ska kolla :)
<recharge> hmm.. mewerner_arand vart hittar jag de mapparna?
<mewerner_arand> ~ = /home/användarnamn/ punkt-filer/foldrar är gömda som standard [ctrl+h]
<recharge> de är dolda va?
<recharge> gissar på att de ligger i .db filen
<recharge> men hur öppnar jag den och kollar?
<recharge> går det?
<mewerner_arand> Hmm, man får väl leta på vilken slags databas de använder (misstänker jag), och använda en "viewer" för just den, skulle gissa att det är couchdb.
<recharge> grejen är den att jag förlorade all info om de flesta låtarna när jag återställde från backup.. nu har jag liksom en stor mängd låtar med okänd artist och okänt album.. undrar liksom vad som hände
<mewerner_arand> Så du återställde .db filen?
<recharge> nä.. visste inte ens att det fanns någon
<recharge> är det det jag bör göra?
<mewerner_arand> hmm, mja om du har den kvar borde man ju kunna ersätta den..
<recharge> provar
<mewerner_arand> I allmännhet brukar man vilja spara det mesta som finns i hembiblioteket, då alla användarspecifika filer, konfigurationer, etc. huserar där
<recharge> jo det var den filen.. verkar funka
<recharge> jag återställde bara musiken
<recharge> äsch.... funkar ju inte att spela
<recharge> jag krånglar nog till det
<itmannen> Hundpromenaden utförd och hustrun hämtad. Nu är det slappa som gäller
<itmannen> Det kommer ned ganska mycket update till 12.04 ser jag
<hume> hello... nån som känner igen problem med uppgradering till 11.10, att efter uppgradering hänger sig boot-processen vid "checking battery status"...?
<itmannen> Och än så länge verkar det mesta funka bra
<itmannen> hume,  "Tyvärr" så har jag aldrig stött på detta problem
<hume> ok... två datorer idag som stannat där
<itmannen> Med samma skiva ?
<einand> G+ fick äntligen Google Host stöd idag
<hume> olika skivor
<itmannen> Ok
<einand> itmannen: ibland så kommer det många "onödiga" updates, vad jag menar med det är att om ett biblotek uppdaterats, så måste allt som använder det kompileras om också
<itmannen> einand,  Ja du har säkert rätt. Men detta är min testlaptop så det gör inget om något pajjar
<einand> itmannen: nä inget pajjar, tänkte bara en skillnad
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. Comprende
<itmannen> Men ännu så länge ser det ut precis som 11.10
<itmannen> Även  gnome-shell funkar som det ska
<einand> jadå :)
<Philip5> yeager: är du glad nu då när du fått handbreak?! :)
<Kurdistan> intressant läsning: http://pavel.frimix.se/2011/11/04/linuxmint-storre-an-ubuntu/
<propus> Ubuntu med Unity är en snygg yta över ett fult buggträsk. haha true true!
<Kurdistan> propus: utveckla gärna.
<CasperN> ojdå, så det har hänt nu
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) vad?
<CasperN> det var inte länge sedan jag påpeka att mint skulle gå om ubuntu på 6 månaders statistiken
<Kurdistan> CasperN: menar du distrowatch uppgifterna?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: fast samtidigt är det där måttet på distrowatch lite missvisaden eftersom det visar på hur många per dag som har läst om en viss dist. om de flesta redan känner till om ubuntu så läser det ju inte om det
<propus> av de jag märkt så buggar ubuntu mer och mer för varje ny version som kommer.. tråkigt men sant.
<CasperN> japp
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja. jag skriver ju det som svar på påvels blogg-artikel/krönika.
<Philip5> säger inget om hur många som använder en dist
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) läs mitt svar.
<Kurdistan> Distrowatch rangordnar enbart hur många klick en dist får över tid. Den säger alltså inget om hur många som i slutändan installerar disten/distarna. Så ja, man ska ta distrowatch med stor nypa salt.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: aha, vettig invändning i så fall. har sett andra som också hänvisar till distwatch som om det är hur många användare en dist har
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja, dessa har inte bra koll.
<CasperN> ändå, ubuntu har dominerat otroligt länge
<CasperN> så det är ju ett trendbrott
<Philip5> jo
<Kurdistan> CasperN: Linux Mint har varit före Ubuntu i distrowatch mätningar ett bra tag nu.
<CasperN> inte på 6 månaders väl?
<Kurdistan> kom ihåg att Linux Mint (samtliga DE och Debian versionen) är inräknad.
<Kurdistan> räknar man in Ubuntu+Kubuntu+Lubuntu+Edubuntu+Ubuntu Studio är Linux Mint långt långt efter.
<Kurdistan> så det är ingen argument. tvärtom dålig sådan.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: till och från har det. sådant varierar så snabbt.
<CasperN> Kurdistan: det var den 24e oktober jag snackade om det i an annan kanal visst, då låg ubuntu överst på distrowatch iaf
<Kurdistan> ubuntu kan tex vara före linux mint 3 månaders period och mint 6 månaders.
<CasperN> jo
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hojtan. Är du skapligt nykter ? :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN: återigen så säger inte distrowatch värst mycket.
<CasperN> nä
<CasperN> det har du rätt i
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) japp nykter.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Duktig ponke :D
<madbear> är inte mint typ ubuntu?
<CasperN> det säger iaf att Mint växer, den saken bör man kunna läsa ut av det
<Kurdistan> CasperN: jag är helt övertygad om man bara jämför standard Linux Mint med Ubuntu så är tom Lubuntu större än standard Mint.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Har du testat 12.04 ?
<Kurdistan> madbear: ja, plus tio tal egna paket. som mintupload etc.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej. :)
<madbear> ok
<madbear> men dom kan man väl installera i ubuntu oxå antar jag
<Kurdistan> madbear: jag förstår inte.
<Kurdistan> senaste linux mint är baserad på 11.04 med gnome 2 istället för unity.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Fegis
<madbear> jo men baserad och baserad
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag kör som sagt inte oskarpa saker.
<madbear> dom är baserade på linux, resten är bling :P
<Kurdistan> madbear: haha. okej.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du går miste om mycket intressant
<Kurdistan> :) jag besöker distrowatch för reviews och senaste paketen.
<madbear> nej men saken är väl att om man använder ubuntu repos så är det i mina ögon inte en egen dist
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nja. :)
<madbear> det dryga med att ha en bra dist är repos
<Kurdistan> madbear: håller med. därför ser jag dessa som fork.
<Kurdistan> men linux mint är väl undantag delvis då dem faktiskt har egna paket
<Kurdistan> som är linux mint specifika
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo det gör du visst. Sjäv så tycker jag det är intressant att se utvecklingen
<Kurdistan> distar som pinguy os och andra är bloated ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gör vad?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  nu fattar jag inte vad du menar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: Du skrev;"Jo det gör du visst". Då svarade jag med;"gör vad"?.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo det gör du visst. Går miste om mycket intressant
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad? buggar?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja bla. Och hur man ser hur det utvecklas till något stabilt eftersom
<Kurdistan> itmannen: inte intresserad. min tid framför skärmen vill jag inte ska gå åt sådant.
<Kurdistan> hade varit annorlunda om jag var utvecklare eller om mitt syfte var buggrapportera saker så mycket att flesta saker löses innan den släpps skarpt
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. vi är alla olika. men jag gillar det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jepp det är vi. hade vi inte kommit fram till det innan? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jodå. Det blev en önskerepris :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) okej.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vart är b2?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  han sitter väl och trynar i soffan
<[Spooky]> Önska mig lycka till nu med 11.10.. :P
<Kurdistan> itmannen: eller så avvaktar han. :)
<Kurdistan> [Spooky]: önskar dig lycka till,
<Kurdistan> vänta någon vecka till.
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> [Spooky], Det beövs inget lycka till för det. Det går som en grisblink
<[Spooky]> Grisblink?
<Kurdistan> [Spooky]: :) itmannen lever ute i landet.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Gör vi inte alla det. Vi lever i landet Sverige :)
<itmannen> vet ni inte hur snabbt en gris blinkar ? Trodde det ingick i allmänbildningen
<einand> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-KWgybi2UH90/TrP014UNDII/AAAAAAAAFW0/9HaNijCyf1Q/s500/checkmate.jpg
<Markslap> :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: delvis sant. :)
<jesper85m> nån som vet om man kan ta bort denna skit unity grejen i ubuntu
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: ja. installera någon annan DE.
<Kurdistan> vill du vara riktig petig så borde det gå avmarkera det hela från compiz. om de nu inte tagit bort den möjligheten.
<jesper85m> Kurdistan, vill ha den classic looken som fanns
<itmannen> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<itmannen> Sen kan man välja klassiskt
<jesper85m> hur?
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: det borde gå. läste det någonstans. minns dock ej var.
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: :) annars är Kubuntu inte pjåkig.
<itmannen> Du skriver mitt kommando i terminalen
<jesper85m> skrev gnome-shell --replace sen blev det nån grafik bugg tror jag för menyerna ser inte ok ut
<itmannen> Varför la du dit "replace " ?
<jesper85m> Fönsterhanterarvarning: Skärm 0 på display ":0" har redan en fönsterhanterare; försök med flaggan --replace för att ersätta den aktuella fönsterhanteraren.
<itmannen> Så du såg inte vilket kommando jag skrev ? Utan hittade på ett eget
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: det finns annars gnome shell specifika remix ute som är baserade på 11.10
<itmannen> Det behövs inga speciella remix. Om man bara skriver rätt
<itmannen> Nu är det kväll för en gammal trött man. Ha de gott
<jesper85m> råka göra nått så va tvunget att starta om
<[Spooky]> Är jabber ett bra alternativ gentemot Skype i Linux/Windows?
<Kurdistan> [Spooky]: skype är bra alternativ för skype i linux. :)
<Kurdistan> :) var tydligen inte så roligt.
<[Spooky]> Kurdistan: Jag förstår inte det roliga i ditt svar...
<Kurdistan> [Spooky]: :) jag ville bara poängtera skype finns även för linux användare.
<Kurdistan> även om den inte kan mäta sig med windows eller osx versionen.
<gnask> Tjena
<gnask> läget?
<Philip5> yeager: har fortfarande inte hört några glädjerop!
<Umeaboy> Hej alla!
<Umeaboy> Någon här som äger en Samsung GT-P1000 som är rootad?
<jesper85m> får några konstiga grafik problem med gnome classic och vanliga gnome
<MrMind> vad för problem mer specifikt?
<Philip5> jesper85m: bäst du byter till kde jag som jag så slipper du sånna problem ;)
<jesper85m> asså kde har det så som classic va eller?
<realubot> jesper85m: Här ser du screenshots på KDE i Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<realubot> jesper85m: Vad är det för "konstiga grafikproblem" du får då i Gnome 3 och Classic?
<Philip5> jesper85m: nej det är inte ens samma
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> fy bövulen vad jag är uttråkad ikväll
<Philip5> det är så illa att jag överväger att lägga mig tidigt
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Se ett avsnitt med House då. Då somnar du inte.
<Umeaboy> Sedan lär du dig också något.
<jesper85m> Philip5, aa samma här känns förjävligt att kanske lägga sig tidigt
<Philip5> vet inte om den handlar så mycket om verkligheten den serien men den är ok ändå
<Philip5> jag sitter mest och googlar på kameraobjektiv nu
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Well, det gör inte Grey's Anatomy heller, men jag ser den ändå.
<Umeaboy> Samma med Våra värsta år.
<Philip5> ja
<Umeaboy> Vill ju inte missa min största idol, Al Bundy.
<Philip5> men man ser dem av andra skäl än att lära sig något
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Inte jag.
<Umeaboy> Man lär ju ut något bra.
<Philip5> då ska du kanske kolla på dokumentärer istället om du vill lära dig något
<Umeaboy> Det får jag nog av när jag går utanför dörren från mitt trapphus.
<Umeaboy> Livet är en dokumentär & du är huvudrollsinnehavaren.
<Umeaboy> Ända skillnaden är att du inte får lika bra recensioner av folk i tidningarna.
<Umeaboy> Shit vad skön den här låten är alltså!
<Umeaboy> http://network.absoluteradio.co.uk/core/audio/ogg/live.pls?service=vcbb
<Umeaboy> Kyrie.
<HeMan> bleh. bara 264 GFlops med två datorer
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Hej!
<HeMan> Umeaboy: haloj!
<HeMan> hade ju hoppats på över 270 GFlops
<Umeaboy> Om busybox-versionen i min platta har chroot-flaggan så borde jag kunna använda vilket OS som är kompilerat för ARM va?
<Umeaboy> http://pastebin.com/v5xGVRA5 visar att den har den flaggan.
<Umeaboy> Är inne via adb shell.
<HeMan> borde gå
<HeMan> nu fick jag slut batteri på laptopen
<Umeaboy> OK.
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-05
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll allihopa, trevlig fredag på er
<[Spooky]> Inte helt fel...
<[Spooky]> Dock lite jobbigt skrivbords system... Men en vanesak antar jag...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Spooken.
<[Spooky]> realuboten.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Vad är det som inte är helt fel?
<[Spooky]> Ubuntu 11.10..
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Jag kör 11.04.
<realubot> Jag orkar inte uppgradera. Jag installerade systemet för några månader sedan...
<[Spooky]> Hehe ok.. ;) Hur går det med vikningen då?
<[Spooky]> Men nu kallar sängen, vi hörs senare grabben, ha det! ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ha det!
<larsemil> morrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<Haffe> El bomb.
<itmannen> Hård blåst, regn och +4. Vad jag längtar efter att få åka och gå ut med en hund :(
<itmannen> 29819 kvar till plats 2. Och plats nummer 1 är nog helt ointaglig.
<larsemil> nej då. ett två kämpa på
<itmannen> Så där. Då var det uppdraget ute IRL avklarat. Nu kan jag ägna mig åt mina kära filsystem. Undrar vad jag ska ställa till idag ?
<einand> itmannen: vad sägs om att prova på rm -rv / ;)
<einand> (varning gör inte det)
<itmannen> einand,  Hm. jag anar att det blir tvärtomt :)
<einand> japp
<itmannen> einand,  Kanske lite väl drastiskt att testa
<einand> japp
<einand> kommer radera vartenda fil du har, på vartenda disk du har som är mountat, eller tja, iaf om du gör det som root
<itmannen> Men jag brukar lyckas ganska bra ändå att krascha mina system. Jag är för nyfiken
<einand> itmannen: har du en annan dator, med väldigt mycket diskurymme så kan dd vara ett bra program att kunna
<itmannen> einand,  dd ? Finns det i synaptic ?
<einand> ingår i grund utbudet, så finns redan
<[Spooky]> Grabbar!
<itmannen> Är det en bootskiva ?
<einand> iaf, med dd kan du göra en helt identisk kopia av hårdisken
<[Spooky]> Är mycket nöjd med 11.10 än så länge ;)
<einand> som du bara kan återställa sedan
<einand> så är det inget meck med ominstallationer m.m.
<itmannen> Men vad är dd förkortning av ?
<einand> vet jag faktiskt inte
<itmannen> 11.10 är ju gammal. Nu är det 12.04 som gäller :)
<Haffe> disk duplication
<itmannen> Jag hittar inget vettigt när jag söker på dd i synaptic
<einand> Convert and copy a file, write disk headers, boot records, create a boot floppy. dd can make an exact clone of an (unmounted) disk, this will include all blank space so the output destination must be at least as large as the input.
<einand> Haffe: vet inte riktigt, fundera på det med, men stämmer inte med funktionen
<einand> NAME dd -- convert and copy a file
<einand> står det ju i manfilen
<einand> itmannen: jag säger ju att programmet ingår i basutbudet, så du behöver inte söka i synaptic, det är ett sådan verktyg som alltid finns
<einand> precis som screen
<einand> eller mv
<einand> och cp
<itmannen> einand,  Aha. Du menar så. Det är alltså ett inbyggt kommando
<einand> ja
<itmannen> Funkar dd --help ?
<einand> man dd
<einand> är bättre
<einand> kan du göra på så gott som alla program
<einand> man = manual
<itmannen> Ok
<einand> ett annat bra sätt är att googla på "man program"
<einand> så får man manualen
<[Spooky]> 12.04 är bara beta va?
<itmannen> 12.04 är pre pre alpha
<itmannen> Jisses vad mycket att läsa in om dd
<itmannen> Går det att fixa så jag alltid är root vid inloggning med min vanliga inloggning ?
<itmannen> Det går säkert men frågan är hur
<phnom> itmannen: Varför skulle du vilja vara det?
<itmannen> phnom,  Jo jag vill vara det så klart
<phnom> itmannen: Du kan nog sätta uid till 0, vet inte om det funkar, eller passwordless sudo på allt
<einand> itmannen: det låter fullständigt livsfarligt
<einand> varför vill man göra något sådant?
<itmannen> einand,  Japp du har helt rätt :)
<itmannen> Jag får nog distra mig till att googla
<phnom> itmannen man usermod
<itmannen> Borde väl vara någon som vet ute i stora världen
<phnom> itmannen: usermod -G root <username> för att lägga dig i rootgruppen iaf, det borde väl räcka för det du vill ha sönder
<itmannen> phnom,  :D Där finns jag redan
<[Spooky]> Är det en brandvägg auto i 11.04 UFW eller vad den hette?
<phnom> itmannen: Men då har du ju access till allt root
<phnom> Så nu kan du ha sönder hur mycket du vill.
<itmannen> phnom,  Nja inte allt tyvärr. Jag kan tex inte ändra något i /var/ww
<itmannen> man usermod var en trevlig bekantskap. Tackar
<itmannen> Nu tror jag att jag hittat rätt om root: http://www.garyshood.com/root/
<itmannen> Citat: You heard me. It's time to stop being a little girl. It's time to start using your computer like a man. Slut Citat :)
<itmannen> Nu ska jag logga in som root och flytta alla mina prylar till root. Eller kanske jag borde testa i min lek-laptop först ? Hm
<itmannen> Men det låter nog lite fegt
<lilleman72> jag har 2 fyskiska diska i burken och jag vill ha allt på samma disk för att nyttja www till fullo..hur gör jag?
<lilleman72> Hur lägger jag så att hela nya disken blir till www?
<itmannen> Dags för annat ett tag.
<lilleman72> jag hittar ingen vettig guide för ftp server...ngn som vet en bra?
<Silasle_> lilleman72: En sån är jag också intresserad av :)
<[Spooky]> lilleman72 & Silasle_  Proftpd ska vara smidig säger dem...
<Philip5> yeager: har fortfarande inte hört hur glad du är för handbrake.... ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: duger det om jag berättar hur glad jag är för handbrake?
<Philip5> HeMan: kanske
<HeMan> Philip5: jag är glad för handbrake!
<Philip5> men det var väl yeager som beställde utan kravspec eller feedback
<Philip5> HeMan: använder du handrake?
<HeMan> Philip5: jepp
<Philip5> handbrake
<Philip5> och så var du lite ledsen på ögat för att det inte fanns paket för 11.10?
<HeMan> Philip5: har rippat alla barnens dvd'er till isos
<HeMan> Philip5: det noterade jag inte ens, jag bara körde det...
<Philip5> aha, jag la upp det igår
<HeMan> ok, jag har kört med deras egna repo
<Philip5> och så körde jag kod från git eftersom jag inte fick någon kravspec från yeager om det skulle vara senaste stable eller git
<HeMan> och den tog inte bort paketet när den uppgraderade till 11.10
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> då har du även kvar libnotify1
<HeMan> möjligt
<Philip5> det paketet finns inte längre i 11.10 och är ett krav för att installera handbrake från deras ppa för natty
<HeMan> den maskinen har ingen grafik så
<Philip5> så du kör handbrake cli
<Philip5> nya i git är nog mest att den bygger emot nyare versioner av ffmpeg, någon blueray lib, mpeg-grejs och sånt
<Philip5> handbrake bygger en massa statiskt i sin blobb och använder inte så mycket shared libs från systemet
<HeMan> jo, enligt Benjamin som är ffmpeg-utvecklare så är det ju det bästa att länka statiskt
<Philip5> de brukar tycka det
<HeMan> det påminde mig om att jag inte submittat alla handbrake-jobb till kösystemet
<Philip5> fy dig
<HeMan> så där!
<HeMan> nu står den och tuggar några timmar
 * HeMan likes kösystem!
<Philip5> så inte burken står och idlar och inte gör skäl för sig
<itmannen> Så där ja. Nu var det utfört. Nu slipper jag använda sudo oavsett vad jag vill göra :)
<itmannen> Citat: You heard me. It's time to stop being a little girl. It's time to start using your computer like a man.  Slut Citat
<einand> itmannen: vad har du gjort
<itmannen> Jag satt mig själv som alltid vara root
<itmannen> Nu kan jag grotta omkring i systemet utan att någonsin behöva använda su eller sudo
<itmannen> Men mig själv som inloggad :)
<itmannen> No more chickenrace :D
<itmannen> Jag menar. Det är lika "farligt" att logga in som root och trixa
<itmannen> Nu ut i verkliga livet ett tag
<einand> itmannen: låter väldigt, väldigt dåligt
<Kimmen> det är ju oftast användaren som sabbar som root
<itmannen> einand, Det är mycket här i livet som anses dåligt. Men folket göt det ändå
<charles_> itmannen: Hallå där.
<itmannen> charles_,  Hojtan
<realubot> itmannen: Hur mås?
<itmannen> realubot,  Underomständigheterna ganska bra. har varit ute på den sedvanliga hundpromenade. Men einand skäller på mig bara :)
<realubot> itmannen: Varför skäller han på dig då?
 * realubot tar einand i örat.
<realubot> einand: Du är väl inte dum mot itmannen?
<itmannen> realubot,  Han tycker nog jag är en idiot som vill köra som root
<itmannen> ;D
<realubot> itmannen: Det rekommenderas inte att köra som root om det går att undvika.
<itmannen> Men jag gillar att testa gränserna
<realubot> itmannen: Jo, jo.
<itmannen> Och spela roll om det pajjar. Det är bara att installera om. Går som en grisblink om man är van
<realubot> itmannen: Det beror väl också på i vilket sammanhang man kör som root.
<realubot> itmannen: I värsta fall blir datorn kapad.
<realubot> itmannen: Men om det inte gör något så...
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja kanske det. Men jag kör nu alltid med min vanliga inlogggning som root
<itmannen> Dit det bär så bär det :)
<realubot> itmannen: Du har aktiverat root-kontot då?
<realubot> i Ubuntu?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo visst. men detta är något annat.
<realubot> "Enabling the Root account is rarely necessary. Almost everything you need to do as administrator of an Ubuntu system can be done via sudo or gksudo. If you really need a persistent Root login, the best alternative is to simulate a Root login shell using the following command..."
<itmannen> realubot,  Root har jag alltid haft aktiverat
<itmannen> sudo passwd root
<Peppis> Hej
<realubot> einand: Kommer du ihåg din kritik mot Ubuntus sudo? Vad säger du om att använda en user utan sudo-rättigheter och sedan använda sudo -i för att köra kommandon som root? Är det lika osäkert som att köra ha sudo-rättigheter som usern?
<itmannen> eller via su
<realubot> itmannen: su fungerar väl inte i Ubuntu?
<itmannen> realubot,  Du får 1 gissning
<realubot> Peppis: Hejsan svejsan.
<realubot> itmannen: Och rätt svar är... itmannen has been there, done that.
<itmannen> realubot,  :D Japp så är det
<itmannen> med su så kan man med lätthet navigera i hela systemet
<itmannen> Men som sagt. Nu behöver jag inte hålla på med sådant trams :)
<realubot> itmannen: Är det så farligt att använda su dom få ggr man behöver vara root?
<realubot> itmannen: Hur har du gjort då? Aktiverat root-kontot och har det som standardlogin?
<itmannen> realubot,  Farligt ? Nja det är nog inte farligare än att logga in som root
<itmannen> realubot,  Nej nej. Det är för fegisar :) Jag kör mitt itmannen loggin som jag vore en riktig root
<itmannen> Men root måste också vara aktiverat
<itmannen> SÃ¥ klart
<itmannen> Ni som är unga och framåt borde väl tordas göra mer än en gammal gubbe som mig.
<itmannen> Jag är nog lite störd. För når grejorna funkar och det bara blir rutiner blir jag less.
<itmannen> Hm. Jag tror det ekar här :)
<itmannen> Livet är som en påse. Tomt och innehållslöst. Om man inte fyller det med något.
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska berätta en historia som jag inte hört ?
<itmannen> Det var en gång. Som var grusad :D Himla rolig var den.
<itmannen> Nä nu ska jag sätta mig och kolla när färg torkar. Mer spänning då.
<realubot> Hoho
<realubot> itmannen: En gammal gubbe som du borde förstå att man inte går ut utan hängslen och livrem.
<realubot> D.v.s. man kör inte som root i onödan.
<itmannen> Tyst i husen endast tomten är vaken. Ho Ho
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä jag kör inte root i onödan. Jag behöver det alltid :)
<itmannen> Man kan inte förstöra tillräckligt mycket som "vanlig" användare.
<itmannen> realubot,  Faller du i djup dvala mellan varven ? :)
 * itmannen Kastar in en väckarklocka till realubot
<HeMan> Philip5, yeager: har nya Handbrake stöd för cuda?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> vilka delar har de ens börjat med stöd för cuda? ffmpeg eller x264?
<Philip5> skulle vara om något sånt hade cudastöd som man skulle kunna pilla igång cuda för just det i handbrake
<maxjezy> Philip5 jag sitter och renderar lite med gpu på min grafikkort
<maxjezy> kan det överhettas?
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan kan det väl men om du inte överklockat din gpu så ska den klara det utan problem så länge inte din fläkt pajat
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> kan det vara en bra försäkring att sätta dit en extra fläkt på grafiken
<maxjezy> som blåser på kortet
<Philip5> kodein: ping!
<kodein> Philip5: pong
<Philip5> kodein: tänkte bara höra med dig om du har stöd för alla dina gluggar i lensfun för korrigering av barrel distortion, ca och sånt?
<kodein> lensfun?
<Philip5> roar mig nu med att fixa data för min tamron 17-50/2.8 som inte har stöd för korrektion
<kodein> ufraw menar du?
<Philip5> nej lensfun
<kodein> nä, jag brukar inte använda distorsionskorrigering ändå
<Philip5> digikam använder lensfun som lib för korrigering
<kodein> men jag antar att de säkert finns, de flesta iaf
<kodein> jaha?
<kodein> digikam är en annan sak jag inte använder
<Philip5> inte jag heller annars om det funkar kanska jag ska börja korrigera
<kodein> jag kör ufraw, som förvisso också kan använda lensfun
<Philip5> äsch, du använder alltså inga bra progra, ;)
<kodein> ...
<Philip5> jo ufraw verkar också använda lensfun för det
<Philip5> saken är den att nu ska du uploada gluggdata för dina gluggar som inte finns med
<Philip5> bidra till open sourcevärlden och allt det där
<kodein> jahaja
<Philip5> eftersom jag nu bridrar med gluggdata så måste ju alla göra det :P
<kodein> jag tycker att mina objektiv är raktecknande nog för verklighetssituationer att det inte spelar nån roll
<kodein> (de gluggar som ska teckna rakt, då, fiskögat är ju en annan femma)
<Philip5> kodein: här är de modeller som det finns stöd för idag vad gäller canon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729264/
<Philip5> finns inte ens glugg med så kan man ladda upp korrektionsdata som man tar fram med hjälp av hugin
<Philip5> http://lensfun.berlios.de/lens-calibration/
<kodein> jodå, de finns där :)
<Philip5> säger du bara din latmask! ;P
<Philip5> jag får hacka lite på delhage också :)
<delhage> va?
<Philip5> ja att du också ska dra ditt strå till stacken åt open sourceprogram för fotovärlden :)
<delhage> nä, det tror jag inte...
<delhage> jag vet inte mycket om foto
<kodein> jag bidrar bara till fri mjukvara.
<kodein> open source bryr jag mig inte i :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> delhage: men du hade väl också systemkamera och så?
<delhage> Philip5: nope, aldrig haft
<delhage> blandar du ihop mig med nån annan på "d"?
<kodein> derfian har ju ;)
<Philip5> kan det kanske vara
<Philip5> men skulle jag kunna blanda ihop något sådant?! tror du får leva med att vara fotoexpert nu ;)
<delhage> ajfan...
<x_link> einand: ?
<x_link> Varför begär du CTCP =)
<Spaceget> han är haxor
<maxjezy> Philip5 vill du se min rendering då
<Philip5> visst
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD-D8rKenGE
<maxjezy> bara ett test
<maxjezy> väldigt låga samples
<Philip5> skyll på det du
<maxjezy> ska köra minst 100
<maxjezy> men ja kör bara 30
<maxjezy> vid 100 ser det bra ut men de tar typ 3 sekunder längre per frame
<maxjezy> såhär i efterhand hade de varit värt det
<maxjezy> då rendertiden hade ökat endast med 400 sekunder typ
<maxjezy> det som tog tid var att räkna in informationen för varje frame
<maxjezy> på cpu skiten
<maxjezy> nu ska ja ta en pause
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg lite coolt ut men det var något fult som swischade förbi där på slutet... stod något om windowsgrejs... :O
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> ska dra upp partiklarna till 100 000 istället för 10 000
<maxjezy> så de blir mer snö
<antii> maxjezy: haha vad cp
<maxjezy> antii vilket?
<antii> pingvinen
<antii> D:
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> inte lätt att vara pingvin i snöstorm
<Philip5> maxjezy: aningen roligare att leka med blender på lite kraftfullare burk
<Philip5> när jag började leka med 3d program så var det på en gammal Pentium I som var överklockad från 75 till 90 mhz :D
<Philip5> det var tider det
<Philip5> jag kalkylerar CA avvikelser i foton nu och då är det också rätt skönt med lite klös i burken
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, man kan ju testa rendera massa skit
<maxjezy> som man inte annas skulle
<maxjezy> och det gör det roligare att animera
<maxjezy> jag testade 3d första gången någon gång runt 96
<Philip5> yupp
<maxjezy> tänkte testa animera pingvinen till en dans
<maxjezy> och lägga på musik
<maxjezy> vad finns det för program för win/linux där man kan blädda i frames
<maxjezy> på film
 * itmannen Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand
<itmannen> Nyfiken i en strut
<itmannen> Och som vanligt bara skräp på TV.
<phnom> itmannen: Hur går det med root? Haft sönder allt än?
<itmannen> phnom,  :) Nådå jag har varit ute så jag har inte hunnit ännu
<itmannen> Hur många av er fegisar testar 12.04 :)
<itmannen> phnom,  Men det känns bra att slippa hålla på och trixa med su och sudo
<amelia> godkväll!
<phnom> itmannen: Du är ju inte riktigt riktig du...
<Kurdistan> amelia: gäsp. :)
<itmannen> phnom,  Jag lovar. Jag är på riktigt.
<phnom> itmannen: Oavsett vad det är du gör så mycket så att det blir jobbigt att köra sudo så finns det bättre sätt än att ge ditt eget konto root-rättigheter.
<itmannen> phnom,  Visst finns det. men det är inte fullständig root du får. Vilket jag nu har med min vanliga inloggning
<itmannen> phnom,  Och så är det inte pga att det är jobbigt. Det är för att det går :)
<itmannen> Tidigare så hade jag mig som medlem i gruppen root. Och hade root aktiverat. men det ger dig inte fullständiga rättigheter ändå
<amelia> Kurdistan: minst
<Kurdistan> itmannen: varför skulle du vilja ha det.
<Kurdistan> amelia: minst?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Inte vilja. jag har det :) med lite fix och trix. Men det är för män med hår på bröstet :D
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  You heard me. It's time to stop being a little girl. It's time to start using your computer like a man.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) okej.
<amelia> Kurdistan: ja, minst gäsp. :)
<itmannen> Himla bra uttryck tycker jag
<Kurdistan> amelia: :) jag härmade bara ditt favorit svar här.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har du och b2 blivit ovänner? ser er aldrig tillsammans mer här. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vi är här när du ligger och trynar :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha är det så?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja annars så hade du sett våra livliga diskussioner
<Kurdistan> tasksmört. kanalens stjärnor. loggar in här mkt pga er två. :)
<itmannen> Mycko nick. taskmört
<itmannen> mysko
<Kurdistan> itmannen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6yUixRgmrk om du tjafsar med din fru och får sova på soffan. spela upp den här. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Tok.. det skulle vara som att jag försöker ställa mig in. Vilket Gud förbjude
<itmannen> realubot,  Vakna nu
<Kurdistan> itmannen: är det så illa. :)
<amelia> jaha, har ni skrämt iväg alla vettiga nördar nu? :
<amelia> :(
<amelia> df -h
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  A man is A man :) Vissa drag av den muslimska läran har jag anammat
<itmannen> amelia,  Nä du är kvar
<itmannen> Hm. Eller tvärtom kanske
<amelia> itmannen: ja jo... ibland undrar jag dock varför..
<itmannen> :)
 * itmannen +1
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad skulle det innebära :)? menar du att kristendomen är mindre patriarkalisk? vågar påstå att dem är minst lika dåliga i den aspekten.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag påstår inget. Jag är läskunnig. iaf ibland :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej :). är du mansgris? :)
<amelia> det finns en kanal som heter #ubuntu-se-offtopic som är till för sånna här diskussioner..
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nä jag är vanlig (nåja) man av yttersta kvalitet
<itmannen> amelia,  Och dit hör även "gäsp" då antar jag. Sila mygg och svälja elefanter är ett bra uttryck
<amelia> itmannen: du kanske antar det, men nej. det hör inte nödvändigvis dit.
<itmannen> man ska vara kompis med OP. För då passerar vilka skrivningar som helst. Men att ställa mig in har aldrig varit min starka sida
<itmannen> realubot,  Vad gör du för något. Behöver assist här med kungligheterna
<amelia> itmannen: nejdu, så funkar det inte heller. det gäller bara att hålla sig ifrån sånna ämnen som inte är lämpliga, kan väcka anstött hos någon och sånt som inte har det minsta med kanalens topic att göra, därmed inte sagt att man kan vara trevlig och föra en normal vardagskonversation...
<amelia> s/man kan/man inte kan/
<Kurdistan> itmannen: amelia har faktiskt rätt.
<Kurdistan> även om jag förstår din poäng
<itmannen> amelia,  Kruxet är att ni OP inte är konsikventa i era fördömanden. Om det hade varit så hade jag inte yttrat mig
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Har du mycket Bregott hemma :D
<amelia> itmannen: det är mycket möjligt.. vissa orkar helt enkelt inte ta den här typen av diskussioner för sju tusende gången med ytterliggare en person..
<Kurdistan> itmannen: använder inte bregott :).
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vad använder du då. ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: becel.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  OK. Men det lär funka lika bra när man ska "smöra " :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: smörar jag? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  ja så det skriker om det. men det må så vara med det. Nu ska jag göra lite annat ett tag
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ha det bra med nyinstallation av distro x. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  tack :)
<WildSoft> Hejsan! Någon som har koll på varför jag inte kan komma in i Ubuntu 10.04 från en LiveCD? Får höra inloggningsljudet ett par gånger sedan låser sig datorn
<WildSoft> För XUbuntu 10.04 fungerar det utan problem :(
<itmannen_12> Jag hamnade i TV-fotöljen.
 * itmannen_12  Received a CTCP VERSION from einand
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ha det bra. :)
<Kurdistan> hejdå tux-vänner.
<starchild_> Hej! Jag har problem med att få ut ljudet från min laptops högtalarutgång. Det fungerar fint med den inbyggda högtalaren i datorn så drivrutinerna till ljudkortet borde vara rätt. Vid en snabb sökning verkar det som att många har detta problem. Jag har dock inte hittat någon lösning som fungerar för mig. Någon som har något förslag på vad som kan vara fel?
<starchild_> Ljudet har fungerar fint innan med ubuntu 8.10.
<starchild_> Nu har jag 11.10
<realubot> itmannen: Hallå där. Nu är jag här.
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-06
<realubot> x_link: Det var du som gillade Laleh va?
<realubot> x_link: Du har väl inte missat att hon är med i Så mycket bättre?
<itmannen> Goood moooorning internet. Fy för den lede vilket tråkväder. Himlen har ramlat ned på backen. Men det är bara att bita ihop och åka ut på en hundpromenad.
<itmannen> Undrar varför jag får detta hela tiden: W: GPG-fel: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den öppna nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY 500E60CE43C56F3F
<Haffe> För att pgpnyckeln inte finns i ditt förråd.
<einand> seriöst itmannen du tigger efter att skapa konflikter va?
<itmannen> einand,  Åter hemma. men vad menar du ?
<itmannen> Haffe,  Jo så lång fattar jag också. Och troligen är det ppa från philip5 som tydligen gör det.
<itmannen> Jag tog bort hans ppa och nu kommer inga fel.
<einand> 22:00:22 #ubuntu-se:  * itmannen_12  Received a CTCP VERSION from einand                                                                                      amelia
<einand> itmannen: du börjar gå mig på nerverna väldigt mycket
<itmannen> einand,  Det var tråkigt att höra. Vad ska vi göra åt detta faktum då ?
<itmannen> Även om jag inte förstår vart mitt sökande efterkonflikter finns när jag bara meddelar dina CTCP
<itmannen> Ingen rast och ingen ro. Bara gno, bara gno. Nu är det strax dags att skjutsa hustrun till sitt arbete.
<itmannen> Åtgår ett tag igen>>gone
<phnom> morrn
<itmannen> Vad ska vi kivas om idag då ?
<itmannen> Idag så kommer jag att spara mycket tid. Slipper hålla på och skriva su eller sudo. Bra va ?
<itmannen> Eller så blir det kanske tvärtom. Jag få hålla på flera timmar och återställa min dator :)
<itmannen> Håller på och kikar på detta med "dd" men fattar inte hur man skriver för att clona en hd till en annan.
<HeMan> itmannen: dd if=/dev/<orginaldisken> of=/dev/<kopian> bs=4M iflag=direct oflag=direct
<itmannen> HeMan,  Ok. Tackar. Ska testa
<itmannen> Jag förmodar att det kan ta ganska lång tid
<HeMan> itmannen: hur stor disk har du?
<itmannen> Jag ser att det kopieras filer till den andra hd. Men det syns inget i terminalen. Det lär väl måsta bli klart först kanske
<HeMan> itmannen: du får inte ha destinations-disken monterad
<itmannen> HeMan,  350 GB som ska copy
<HeMan> itmannen: dd tar hela disken, oavsett hur mycke data du har på den
<itmannen> Ajdå. Då måste jag avmontera den
<HeMan> itmannen: så har du en 1 TB disk så kopierar den 1 TB även om den är tom
<itmannen> Ok. Jag förstår
<HeMan> itmannen: ska du bara kopiera datat är dd inte rätt verktyg
<HeMan> itmannen: dd är till för att göra en exakt kopia, dvs är den bootbar blir den nya disken bootbar
<itmannen> HeMan,  Kanske bättre med Parted Magic
<HeMan> itmannen: rsync eller tar om du bara ska kopiera filer
<itmannen> HeMan, Men jag hade tänkt mig en exakt kopia av det jag har
<HeMan> itmannen: du bör nog förresten börja om efter att du avmonterade destinations-disken
<HeMan> itmannen: avmonteringen synkar ner data på disken och invaliderar det du skrivit sedan tidigare
<itmannen> HeMan,  Ok. Jag har gjor det och börjat om
<itmannen> Vad skulle hända om hd som jag kopierar till skulle vara lite mindre ?
<HeMan> itmannen: då kan du få ett havererat filsystem destinationen
<itmannen> ok. Nu är det nog ingen fara för hd dit jag kopierar är på 500 GB
<HeMan> itmannen: du måste nästan garanterat krympa filsystemet på destinationen hur som helst
<HeMan> itmannen: hur stor är den du kopierar från?
<itmannen> HeMan,  Den är på 350 GB
<HeMan> itmannen: ok, jag trodde det var 350 GB data
<itmannen> HeMan,  Nä det är hela hd
<HeMan> itmannen: ok, då ska det bara vara att köra
<HeMan> itmannen: det kan förresten vara bra att inte ha orginalet monterat heller
<itmannen> HeMan,  Men hur ska jag kunna avmontera ett system som jag kör ?
<phnom> NÃ¥n som har pratat BT mellan en android-telefon och lego mindstorm? NÃ¥gra pointers?
<HeMan> itmannen: det går inte, du får boota på live-skiva eller en annan hårddisk
<itmannen> HeMan,  Jo det ante mig. Det skulle nog funka bra via återställningskonsollen
<itmannen> Nu ska jag lämna datorn ifred medans den kopierar
<jesper85m> min svärfar har nått gött virus på Win datan och jag hörde nån gång att man kan göra en linux usb med virus program och försöka rädda den men hur gör man det?
<Screedo> Hej alla! I grub.cfg, var kan jag hitta hur många linux xxxx-generic som skall listas när jag bootar? kör dual med med ubuntu och win XP.
<einand> jesper85m: du startar upp från usbminnet
<einand> sedan så mountar du windows disken
<einand> och kör ett antivirus program, jag själv gillar tex nod32
<einand> även om jag rekomenderar dig att starta upp med WinXP eller Win7 live-cd/usb
<jesper85m> han har ingen det e en sån acer partition
<jesper85m> och dom programmen blockas
<jesper85m> han kan inte ens logga in nu
<jesper85m> finns det någon linux version färdig med massa räddnings program?
<kodein> ja, t.ex. http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<kodein> eller http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?content=TRINITY_RESCUE_KIT____CPR_FOR_YOUR_COMPUTER&front_id=12&lang=en&locale=en
<kodein> eller för den delen ett gäng andra resultat från https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=linux+rescue+disk&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<Haffe> Likt en fladdermus fladdar kodein ned från taket, delar ut råd och så försvinne han igen.
<kodein> I'm bat thumb
<kodein> men nu blir det stryka kläder
<jesper85m> kan man typ köra puppy linux på usb och ladda ner clam antivirus när man kör på usb?
<einand> jesper85m: clamavp är totalt värdelöst
<jesper85m> asså ok
<jesper85m> funkar nod i linux då?
<jesper85m> hitta ubuntu rescue remix 11.10 den kanske ger mig nått. får kolla iaf
<einand> jag är rätt irriterad på polisens epost server, det tar 10-30min för dom att skicka ett e-mail
<jesper85m> asså. jobbar du på snuten?
<einand> jesper85m: nej, men jag har kontakt med en utrededa där sedan jag blev överkörd
<jesper85m> åå trevligt :-(
<Screedo> Ingen som har något tips? får ju upp 8st xxx-generic, memtest och sedan windows XP som val när jag bootar.
<gusnan> Screedo, vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<Screedo> 10.10
<Screedo> sorry för att jag inte nämnde det.
<Haffe> kodein: Det kan bara finnas en batman.
<Screedo> har fått bort recovery i grub, men har fortfarande en masssa versioner att välja mellan.
<kodein> Haffe: då röstar jag på ett provinsen Batman är den som får finnas
<gusnan> Screedo, Du borde kunna ta bort alla kernel-versioner utom den senaste i Programcentralen
<Screedo> jo, jag har hittat så jag kan ta bort dem i /boot/default/ också, men, man måste kunna ange att den skall visa xx när du bootar, för tar jag bort dem manuellt så läggs dem till en efter en varje gång den uppdateras.
<Screedo> hittade så jag kunde välja bort recovery, borde ju finns så du kan sätta hur många som skall visas, samt, om du vill visa memtest osv.
<McHalls> hej, en fråga: hur säger man "quake level" (det spelet :) i svenska :)
<kodein> vadå? quakebana?
<McHalls> tack :)
<Barre> dagens mest udda fråga (?)
<itmannen> HeMan,  Tack för tipset om dd. Funkade alldeles  ypperligt :)
<itmannen> Men nu en följdfråga. Om jag nu pluggar in den hd som jag clonade min hd till i en annan dator. Går det att köra direkt då ?
<HeMan> itmannen: borde funka
<HeMan> itmannen: du kan behöva ta bort filer i /etc/udev/rules.d/
<itmannen> HeMan,  Ja det kan vara roligt att testa. Ok. Jag ska kika vad du menar.
<itmannen> ja nu fattar jag vad du menar.
<itmannen> Suck pust och stön. Vi är bortbjudna på middag :(
<rogst> Går det få unity att inte dölja close, maximize och minimize knapparna ?
<HeMan> LSI verkar ha köpt SandForce, http://www.lsi.com/about/newsroom/Pages/20111026cr.aspx
<jesper_> några program ni rekomenderar för att leta virus och skit på en windows data genom attt köra live usb linux
<lag^> :o
<lag^> på en windows data.
<Philip5> den som har lite tid över på söndagen och vill läsa om apple, appar och licensavtal man godkänner när man installerar program: http://svtplay.se/t/102858/kobra
<Philip5> veckans kobra handlade om det och är rätt intressant och underhållande
<Philip5> jesper_: ska det vara något open source och är tillgängligt direkt så är det väl clamav som gäller för antivirus. finns ju andra också som inte är open source att ladda ner
<itmannen> Inga Svenska tecken i Parted Maigic. Glomde valja. Pysslar med att clona min hd till en annan hd med hjalp av dd
<itmannen> Denna gang till en extern hd. Det verkar funka iaf
<Umeaboy> yeager: Är du närvarande?
<Umeaboy> Jag har en fråga om din Remix-version.
<Philip5> kanske bättre att fråga än att fråga om att fråga
<Philip5> ser han det så ser han det
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Säg att man ska tillverka en Live-version av vilken distro som helst (nu råkar det vara Mageia jag tänkte prova med & allt som jag behöver är installerat), vilka räknas som Europeiska språk & vilka landskoder ska man ha kvar i den här filen? ftp://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/mageia/distrib/1/x86_64/isolinux/langs
<Umeaboy> Jag HAR googleat lite, men det borde finnas en lista på wikipedia vilka länder som HELT räknas som europeiska.
<Umeaboy> Vet att Sverige, Norge, Danmark, Finland, Estland, Lettland, Litauen, Frankrike, Tyskland, England, Polen räknas som Europa.
<Umeaboy> Är det något mer land jag glömmer?
<Haffe> Ungern.
<Haffe> Tjeckien.
<Haffe> Österrike.
<Umeaboy> Men ur den där listan då?
<Umeaboy> Vad ska jag behålla för landskoder?
<Umeaboy> För språken.
<Umeaboy> Så att man inte släpper en version som inte har alla språk.
<Umeaboy> Tänkte jämföra med yeager's version av Ubuntu, men den är ju Nordisk.
<Umeaboy> Var hittar man en lang-sida som i Mageia för yeager's Ubuntu-version då?
<Umeaboy> Tycks ju inte finnas någonstans.
<Umeaboy> Tittar runt, men kommer ingen vart.
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle kunna släppa en SVENSK-version.
<Umeaboy> Då blir ju utrymmet större eftersom att många paket tas bort.
<Umeaboy> Philip5 eller Haffe: Vilket knep använder Ni om Ni är ute efter att ladda ner en hel mapp med massvis med paket?
<Umeaboy> wget ftp://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/mageia/distrib/1/x86_64/media/core/release/ gav mig bara html-sidan.
<einand> ok, jag vet att det är populärt med skönhetsprodukter men fulhetsproukter är nytt för mig http://tjuvtittat.se/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/uglygirl.jpg
<Haffe> Umeaboy: Har du prövat wget -r 1 ?
<Umeaboy> Men det är ju inte från 1 som den ska hämta.
<Umeaboy> Det var ju bara release-innehållet.
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Men kolla upp vad växeln -r gör.
<Umeaboy> Den hämtar hela spegeln. ;)
<Umeaboy> Med mageia-innehållet.
<Umeaboy> Haffe: wget -r -nH --cut-dirs=2 --no-parent --reject="index.html*" ftp://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/mageia/distrib/1/x86_64/media/core/release/ borde BARA ladda ner release-mappen va?
<Umeaboy> Haffe: Om man inte har för avsikt att använda en distro som server då behöver man heller inte ha paket som är anknutna till server va?
<Umeaboy> Typ tftp-server
<larsemil> einand: phnom visst var ni optirunmänniskor? eller var det kodein ?
<larsemil> funderar på hur jag ska kunna aktivera hdmi på min sån där dualdator.
<kodein> wat
<Umeaboy> larsemil kolla om modulen är laddad & om firmware för det är installerat.
<MrMind> kan man se hur många som söker på ett visst ord/mening på google?
<MrMind> behövs inte, hitta precis google trends
<christoffer_> CasperN: Är du där?
<Umeaboy> MrMind: Då ska jag sluta söka på ursnygga blondiner med stora...............
<Umeaboy> Vill inte hamna där uppe.
<Umeaboy> Hahahahahaha
<larsemil> kodein: hade inte du en ironhide dator?
<MrMind> Umeaboy: haha ;)
<kodein> låter inte så bekant
<CasperN> christoffer till och från
<larsemil> kodein: då var det någon annan!
<MrMind> om ni fick välja, vilket domänamn av dessa hade ni valt? ip-info.nu minipadress.nu eller visaminip.nu? vilken av dessa tror ni genererar mest trafik från google?
<larsemil> Umeaboy: modulenär laddad, men problemet är nog att jag har ett optirunkort
<Umeaboy> Han gömde väl undan datorn & tog ett järn.
<Umeaboy> larsemil: Kör en Live-version av någon dist & se vad som används.
<larsemil> Umeaboy: finns inget stöd för optirun i någn liveversion av någon dist
<larsemil> Umeaboy: du gissar bara eller hur?
<Umeaboy> larsemil: You can't blaim a man for trying.
<larsemil> :)
<Umeaboy> Sedan är det så JAG skulle göra.
<christoffer_> CasperN: har du sett mitt mail om skype imorgon?
<CasperN> nej, inte förens nu när du säger det :P
<christoffer_> :P
<CasperN> nya gmail är lurigt, jag missar allt som filtreras till mappar
<christoffer_> hehe jo
<christoffer_> känner lite samma sak
<Umeaboy> Nä, nu ska jag dra iväg till morsan & äta upp allt i hennes kylskåp. Kan kanske lämna en brödbit.
<christoffer_> jag har lagt till Google labs "flera inkorgar"
<Umeaboy> Ha det så bra alla.
<christoffer_> så kan jag se lite allt möjligt efter dagsform =)
<christoffer_> CasperN: det är bara du som inte svarat...19 - 21 är lång tid men som jag skrev i mailet så kan det behövas vid uppstart
<christoffer_> Umeaboy: Ha de gött!
<CasperN> ska kolla på det, men det låter möjligt med möte imorgon, ska kolla över dokumentet och fylla i lite
<christoffer_> ok
<christoffer_> men då skickar jag ut på mailinglistan och bekräftar tiden igen
<CasperN> gör så
<christoffer_> Vad har du för användare på Skype?
<christoffer_> Nu blir det duschen en sväng
<christoffer_> brb
<CasperN> jadu... det är nog casper__nilsson
<CasperN> två bindestreck tror jag
<CasperN> understreck*
<CasperN> hej maxjezy
<larsemil> hur tar jag bort nvidias drivers om jag installerat själv?
<larsemil> manuellt
<Philip5> larsemil: om du har binärblobben så kan du köra sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-285.05.09.run --uninstall
<Philip5> eller vilken version du nu har
<amelia> godkväll farbror Philip5!
<Philip5> god kväll tant amelia
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<larsemil> Philip5: danke!
<swecarp> hej
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<itmannen> Dagens sista färd ute i tråkvädret avklarat. Så nu kan jag ägna mig åt att rooota omkring i mina system.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad blir det för rootande idag då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Just nu så är jag i Parted Magic och försöker clona en av mina HD till en extern. Sen så ska jag testa en grej med den i en annan dator.
<itmannen> Jag fick dette tips av HeMan. dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdj1 bs=4M iflag=direct oflag=direct. verkar funka bra
<realubot> itmannen: Mhm.
<realubot> itmannen: Nackdelen är att dd klonar hela disken och inte bara där det ligger data, tror jag.
<realubot> itmannen: Den där HeMan är inte så dum som han ser ut så det är säkert rätt.
<itmannen> rel det stämmer bra. Den cloar hela rätt av utan krussiduller. Vilket jag vill ha just nu iaf
<itmannen> Så där då var det klart.  353638547456 bytes (354 GB) copied, 21698.4 s, 16.3 MB/s. Nu ska det bli späänande att se sen i den andra datorn.
<mewerner_arand> itmannen: Är diskarna på samma storlek?
<itmannen> Nej den jag clonar till är större
<mewerner_arand> Då skulle jag bli ganska förvånad om dd fungerar...
<mewerner_arand> Fast visserligen, du kopierar partition->partition, då kan det kanske gå
<itmannen> Ok. Men 350 GB borde väl få plats på en 500 GB
<itmannen> Men ni kommer att få vetskap om hur resultatet blev lite senare
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Vad är det för konstigt nick du har?
<mewerner_arand> Övergångsnick, ska skifta till mewerner, men jag tänkte att det var trevli om folk känner igen mig...
<realubot> Jag ska nog också byta nick...
<realubot> arand blir väl ledigt då om arand byter, antar jag.
<itmannen> Det verkar som den Engelska versionen av 12.04 funkar bättre än den Svenska
<itmannen> Iof så är det väl inte konstigt.
<swecarp> hej är det någon här som bor i närheten av alingsås
<itmannen> Philip5,  Är du vaken och hyfsat nykter ?
<Philip5> jovars
<itmannen> Philip5,  Bra. jag har en fråga om din ppa
<Philip5> ok
<itmannen> När jag lägger in den som man ska så får jag alltid att det är något fel med nyckeln
<Philip5> jasså
<Philip5> för att du lägger till den fel då
<itmannen> Jo
<Philip5> lägger till den utan att lägga till nyckel
<itmannen> nja jag har lagt dit den efter dina instruktioner
<Philip5> vilka instruktioner är det?
<itmannen> Att man bara ska lägga dit ppa:...... Jag kommer inte ihåg exakt
<Philip5> om du gör så rätt så funkar det
<itmannen> Jag gör rätt men det funkar ändå inte. Jag kan inte testa igen just nu. Sitter i en 12.04
<Philip5> om det inte funkar så gör du något inte helt rätt
<itmannen> Vad heter ppa-raden
<Philip5> står på launchpad
<itmannen> Jo jag vet. Men jag har inte den länken här. Jag förmodar du har den i huvudet
<Philip5> länken står här i topic
<itmannen> Suck. Ok
<itmannen> Kruxet är att jag inte kan scrolla tillbaka
<Kurdistan> firefox 8 ute. :)
<Philip5> ppa:philip5/extra
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Old news :)
<Kurdistan> :) jaha. okej. har inte märkt några större skillnader till 7. men jag har ju bara haft den installerad i några min.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Tack. Det hade du väl kunnat skriva på en gång :)
<Philip5> nej du måste tränas i att använda launchpad :D
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag vet hur jag använder det. Som jag skrev har jag inte länken i denna dator
<barzam> Kurdistan: jag körde aurora ganska länge, det bästa var att tabbarna inte laddades automatiskt vid uppstart
<barzam> Kurdistan: aurora 8 och 9 alltså
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) okej.
<Kurdistan> barzam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8owvgaF0nec
<Kurdistan> :) vad tycker du om rösten?
<itmannen> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/philip5/extra
<Kurdistan> :) vilken röst.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har du fortfarande inte lärt dig använda PPA? :)
<Philip5> itmannen: men du kör väl 12.04?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jodå. Inga problem :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) bra det.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Javisst f-n. Sorry :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: http://pavel.frimix.se/2011/11/06/tre-veckor-med-kubuntu-11-10/
<Kurdistan> itmannen: då behöver du ju inte ppa.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Seriöst så är det som du skrev som jag även har gjort i 11.10
<itmannen> Kurdistan,Va ?
<Philip5> itmannen: men man skriver ju inte bara det jag skrev nu
<Philip5> man måste ju köra kommandot för att adda den ppa-adressen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: eftersom du kör 12.04 kommer du inte behöva PPA för många saker.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok. man ska lägga dit nyckeln manuellt ?
<Philip5> eller lägga till den som källa i  t ex synaptics
<Philip5> lägger man in den med ppa: så kommer den lägga till nyckel också om man använder ett program att lägga till med som stödjer att hämta nyckel automatsikt
<realubot> Philip5: Vad jobbar du med?
<mewmin> http://i41.tinypic.com/15md5xy.gif
<mewmin> oj fel kanal
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men nu blir jag fundersam. Behöver jag eller inte lägga dit mer än din ppa-länk ?
<itmannen> i 11.10 allstå
<Philip5> itmannen: du behöver bara lägga till ppa-länken om du gör det på rätt ställe där den automatiskt kan hämta nycklar från launchpad
<Kurdistan> oj b1 och b2 samtidigt. :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad tyckte du om krönikan? :)
<Philip5> läste inte allt men jag känner inte igen mig och jag använder inte rekonq
<itmannen> Philip5,  jag lägger in länken under förråd och övriga
<Philip5> Kurdistan: inte heller har jag problem att installera deb-paket
<Kurdistan> Philip5: så du har inga probs?
<Philip5> inte sådana
<Philip5> itmannen: i vilket program lägger du till ppan som källa?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Synaptic
<Kurdistan> Philip5: menar mer med installation av deb filer. för krönikören behöver fixa det via terminalen.
<Philip5> itmannen: och du skriver inte sånt som deb först och annat när du lägge till?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nej och åter nej. Jag lägger bara dit det du nu har skrivit.
<itmannen> Har funkar bra förr
<Philip5> då borde det funka även om jag inte använder synaptic
<coobra> mewmin: hahahahhahaha
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men det gör det inte uppenbarligen. För jag vet att jag på rätt sätt
<coobra> mewmin: OFFTOPIC
<Philip5> itmannen: då är det antagligen något med synaptic
<mewmin> coobra: jo, jag vet. skulle posta den där
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok
<mewmin> coobra: tog fel på kanal
<coobra> :p
<itmannen> Philip5,  Går det inte att lägga dit nyckeln manuellt ?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> eller lägga till ppan från terminalen
<itmannen> Står det på lunchpad ?
<Philip5> det gör det också
<Philip5> men du använder apt-add-repository
<itmannen> Ok. Då ska jag testa senare när jag sitter vid min vanliga dator
<itmannen> apt-add använde jag förra gången innan ominstall
<Kurdistan> b2 vad gör du? :)
<itmannen> Han fönstertittar nog på grannkärringen :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha.
<itmannen> 80 bast är ingen ålder på en kvinna
<itmannen> Principen är liksom den samma :D
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nu ska vi se hur länge det tar
<Kurdistan> realubot: vakna.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nu tänkte jag inte på real utan på när drottningmodern ska vakna:D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jaha sover din fru utan dig? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo visst. Men hon är ingen drottningmoder å IRC :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vem är det? vi har inte många av motsatta könet här.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  I say no more
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) irc-romans?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Knappast troligt.
<itmannen> Vilka använder facebook eller google+  av er ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: använder varken eller. ännu.
<realubot> Kurdistan: I'm here.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Då är du snart en av dom få
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gillar vara unik.
<Kurdistan> realubot: göttans.
<itmannen> Men nu har det dygt upp ännu ett alternativ. Diaspora
<realubot> Bröderna brothers är i kanalen. itmannen, Kurdistan och realubot.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Alla människor är unika
<itmannen> realubot,  :D
<Kurdistan> realubot: haha.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sant. :)
<itmannen> LÃ¥ter som en popgrupp
<Kurdistan> itmannen=åldern, realubot=visdomen och Kurdistan=skönheten/visdomen/übermänniskan :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: :D
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm. har du ätit fel sorts svamp i kväll ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) åt svamp för någon dag sedan.
<realubot> Jag funderar på om jag ska brygga upp mitt sista kaffe och ta en kopp.
<itmannen> Eller man kanske snarare röker dom
<Kurdistan> realubot: kaffe så sent?
<itmannen> realubot,  Låter som en bar idé
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag åt dem faktiskt till delikat mat jag tillaga.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du lagat. ICA menar du ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nja. en vän plockade trattkantareller.
<Kurdistan> färska
<Kurdistan> fixade ihop sås, potäter, fisk file och wokade grönsaker. :)
<Kurdistan> glömde även trattkanta. var med i :) maten.
<AlNiT> tjo, jag isntallera precis xubuntu för jag blev rekommenderad de för de va enkelt, gjorde jag helt galet eller? :o
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag kila och kolla min andra dator och kolla hur min cloning av hd fortgår
<itmannen> Ja dom brukar vara färska om man tar dom från backen :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Japp. Jag kommer inte sova på ett par timmar. Dessutom är jag inte så känslig för att dricka kaffe sent. Det var värre förr.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: nej då. bra val.
<Kurdistan> peetra: wb.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) okej. ni vampyrer.
<AlNiT> ok fint :)
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: har du ny eller gammal hårdvara?
<Kurdistan> om du gillar traditionella skrivbordsmiljöer så är xubuntu bra val
<realubot> AlNiT: Det beror på varför du installerade Xubuntu.
<realubot> AlNiT: Du hade lika gärna kunnat installera Ubuntu.
<realubot> AlNiT: eller Lubuntu, eller Linux Mint eller någon annan populär dist.
<AlNiT> mja inte helt ny direkt, quad 2.4ghz 8gb minne
 * realubot går ut i köket och spänner på kaffebryggaren.
<AlNiT> jo de va grafiskt jag ville köra så då blev jag tipsad om just xubuntu
<realubot> AlNiT: Xubuntu är framförallt skapad för att fungera med äldre hårdvara, som Kurdistan sa.
<Kurdistan> Aletheos: du har burk nog att köra ubuntu med unity.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: kommer du direkt från windows?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det kanske han har. Och det gäller no AlNiT också. ;)
<AlNiT> ja, win hela livet
<realubot> *nof
<realubot> *nog
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: okej. KDE som skrivbordsval kanske passar dig bäst.
<AlNiT> men börjat tröttna på alla buggar och hängningar nu så vill prova på något nytt men vill köra grafiskt
<Kurdistan> då den liknar vista/windows 7
<AlNiT> ah okay, ja men då kör jag in det istället då¨
<realubot> AlNiT: Jag hade rekommenderat Ubuntu 11.10 och om du får problem med Unity-utseendet p.g.a. grafikkortet så testa Unity 2d och om det också krånglar så hade jag kört med Lubuntu eller Linux Mint.
<AlNiT> okej
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: Kubuntu är Ubuntus officiella KDE utgåva.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: vore ja du så hade jag satsats på Kubuntu 11.04.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: kom ihåg jämfört med xubuntu så är den mer resurskrävande och inte lika snabb uppstart.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: trivs du dock med Xubuntu så kör på.
<Kurdistan> :)
<AlNiT> ja jag kan ju ingenting om vad som skiljer eller vad de olika utgåvorna är bra på så tar er på orden och provat KDE helt enkelt
<Azeee> hallå?
<AlNiT> jag vill absolut helt köra så mycket jag kan grafiskt
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska jag sova och innan det ska jag kolla in dårarna/fotbollskanalen europa
<realubot> AlNiT: SÃ¥ ser Mint 11 ut: http://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/katya/tools.png
<realubot> Kurdistan: Sov gott!
<realubot> AlNiT: Hallå.
<realubot> Azeee: Hallå.
<Azeee> är det någon som har "skillz" i de här?
<Kurdistan> realubot: ha det bra.
<Azeee> hej
<realubot> Kurdistan: Detsamma.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: lycka till.
<realubot> Azeee: Ja?
<itmannen> Min kära hustru vägrade att kliva upp och göra mat åt mig. Så nu måste jag äta julskinka
<Azeee> hur skriver jag privat till dig?
<realubot> Azeee: Gör inte det.
<realubot> Skriv här istället.
<Azeee> okej
<AlNiT> ska jag satsa på 32 eller 64 bitars?
<Azeee> jag undrar hur jag ska veta vilken utgåva som passar mig bäst
<realubot> AlNiT: Jag tycker du ska ta 64 bitars om du har en sådan prolle.
<AlNiT> okay kör vi på de, tack
<Azeee> jag vill ha en 64 bit som är snabb
<realubot> AlNiT: Jag kör 64 bits och har inte upplevt några problem men förr var 32 bits "stabilare".
<realubot> Flash bl.a.
<Azeee> jag behöver inte massor med onödiga funktioners
<Azeee> funktioner*
<realubot> Azeee: Har du en ny eller gammal dator?
<Azeee> jag vill ha nått snabbt för spel
<realubot> Azeee: Vad ska du ha datorn till?
<itmannen> God Jul
<Azeee> köpte den ny för typ -- 2 månader sen men den suger
<realubot> Azeee: Lubuntu är snabbt.
<AlNiT> realubot: okay låter bra
<Azeee> tror du den klarar av spel med WINE
<realubot> Azeee: Vissa spel fungerar i Wine men inte alla. Generellt rekommenderas väl att Windows-spel spelas på just Windows.
<realubot> Spel är ju en bra anledning till att använda just Windows.
<Azeee> asså det ända jag spelar är warcraft 3 + expansion och wow
<realubot> Ok, WoW ska fungerar i.a.f.
<Azeee> så byta till linux för spel är dumt?
<Azeee> jag har sett massor av youtube filmer då dom startar warcraft 3 på ubuntu
<realubot> Azeee: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=897
<x_link> Azeee: Windows är väl ett bättre val för just spel.
<Azeee> men kolla jag kör minecraft med
<Azeee> men min fps ligger på 8-9
<realubot> Azeee: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<realubot> Azeee: Att byta till Linux för att spela spel är dumt ja.
<Azeee> fan ska jag göra
<Azeee> windows går ju inget bra för mig
<realubot> Azeee: Spelen är gjorda för Windows och fungerar oftast bäst på Windows även om spelen kanske fungerar i Linux i Wine.
<realubot> Azeee: Vad är det för fel på Windows då?
<Azeee> såvida man inte kan tweaka det som inihelvete
<Azeee> fps
<Azeee> frames per secound
<Azeee> på minecraft
<Azeee> har jag 8-9
<realubot> Ok. Kassa drivrutiner till grafikkortet, kasst grafikkort?
<Azeee> det är fan pinsamnt
<Azeee> jag kan skicka diagnostic
<Azeee> Game Booster Diagnose Report v1.0 Version: 3.1.0.1336 Date: 2011/11/06 23:23:04  ---------------------------------- 01 - Operating System ----------------------------------  0101 - Operating System         : 7 Performance Edition SP1 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506) 0102 - Language                 : English (Regional Setting: English) 0103 - BIOS                     : InsydeH2O Version V1.15 010
<Azeee> vafan
<Azeee> allt kom inte me
<Azeee> 0101 - Operating System         : 7 Performance Edition SP1 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506) 0102 - Language                 : English (Regional Setting: English) 0103 - BIOS                     : InsydeH2O Version V1.15 0104 - Processor                : AMD C-50 Processor (2 CPUs), ~1.0GHz 0105 - Memory                   : 4096MB RAM 0106 - Available OS Memory      : 3818MB RAM 0107 - Page File
<Azeee> jag letade ett tag efter hur man överclocka men det gick ju inge bra
<realubot> Det är en netbook?
<Azeee> aaa
<realubot> AMD C-50 processor?
<Azeee> packard bell easynot tk-bz11
<Azeee> aa...
<Azeee> den e pinsamt dålig
<realubot> Azeee: Har du installerat tillverkarens drivrutiner till grafikkortet då?
<Azeee> :o
<itmannen> Nu är det nog för i afton. ha de gott folket
<Azeee> faktiskt inte
<Azeee> jag använda amd driver downloader
<realubot> Azeee: En netbook är ju inte byggd för att spela spel på direkt så inte så konstigt om den är dålig i.o.f.s.
<Azeee> gott natt
<realubot> itmannen: Ha det.
<Azeee> men
<Azeee> kommigen
<Azeee> 8-9 fps?
<Azeee> minecraft
<itmannen> Och händerna på täcket sen :)
<realubot> itmannen: Vi gör som du säger itmannen.
<realubot> Händerna på täcket.
<Azeee> jag hade sämre laptop förr bara att den hade bättre CPU än denhär
<itmannen> realubot,  :D Jo skulle tro det. Vi hörs och störs
<Azeee> på den hade jag typ 50-60fps
<realubot> Azeee: Ok, men om du har dåliga fps så är det säkert grafikkortet som är knas.
<realubot> Drivrutinen som är kass.
<realubot> Eller så är grafikkortet så dåligt.
<Azeee> så jag ska inte ladda ner den senaste drivrutinen?
<realubot> Det är väldigt tveksamt om du kommer att få högre fps i Linux.
<Azeee> utan den som tillverkaren har lagt ut för den här
<Azeee> intressant
<Azeee> jag ska prova avinstallera den jag har
<Azeee> och ladda ner den som tillverkaren har lagt upp
<Azeee> aja, tack för hjälpen
<Azeee> ska testa det nu
<realubot> Azeee: http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5470.23698.0.html
<Azeee> kommer kanske in sen och säger hur det  gick
<Azeee> jävligt dum fråga nu
<realubot> Du bör ju få 10-30 fps beroende på grafikinställningarna i spelet.
<Azeee> men jag fatta inte meningen med den där länken
<Azeee> joo
<Azeee> jag vet
<Azeee> jag va inne på ccc
<Azeee> catalyst control center
<Azeee> fast amd vision version
<realubot> Med mediuminställningar så bör du ligga på 10-30 fps.
<realubot> Så 8 låter lågt.
<Azeee> och ändra aööt från quality till performance
<Azeee> aööt ? llat*
<Azeee> = ALLT**
<realubot> Azeee: I slutet av länken så ser du fps för olika spel. Jag tror det är samma grafikkort som sitter i din netbook.
<realubot> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470?
<Azeee> hade jag fått den där fps:en på starcraft 2
<Azeee> jäääävlar då
<Azeee> en sek har laptop förpackningen här
<Azeee> amd radeon hd 6250
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Azeee: Där då? http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-6250.40958.0.html
<realubot> Det var betydligt lägre...
<realubot> Det kanske stämmer med 8 fps då. 10-20 fps på medium på flera spel.
<Azeee> thats more like it
<realubot> Azeee: Jag trodde du hade ett annat graffekort.
<Azeee> vet du vilket spel minecraft är
<realubot> Azeee: Men då är datorn kanske inte bättre än så?
<Azeee> men ärligt
<Azeee> minecraft är fan sönder pixligt
<realubot> Azeee: Och jag tror inte det blir bättre i Linux. Snarare tvärtom faktiskt.
<Azeee> och jag har 8-9
<Azeee> men warcraft 3 har jag minst 20-25
<Azeee> efter som det rullar på och är spelbart
<Azeee> vad tror du om att överklocka
<realubot> Azeee: Det kanske har att göra med Java då?
<Azeee> laddat ner den senaste
<Azeee> och den boosta med typ 1-2 fps
<realubot> Azeee: Jag tror inte att överklockningen gör någon nytta för jag tror inte problemet är CPU:n.
<Azeee> java 7
<Azeee> överclocka gpu?
<realubot> Azeee: Det är väl bara att vrida upp prollen om BIOS har stöd för det och testa?
<Azeee> har inte stöd för det i bios
<realubot> Azeee: Det vet jag inget om. Att överklocka GPU:n alltså.
<Azeee> inte jag häller men skit samma
<Azeee> ser ju ut att vara den ända utvägen
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<Azeee> kanske inte maxa som ett djur
<Azeee> men få upp den lite iallafall
<Azeee> om jag hade en stabil 20 fps
<Azeee> jag skulle gråta av lycka
<Azeee> har du något annat tips?
<Azeee> nåt mer än vad jag har gjort
<Azeee> hallå?
<realubot> Azeee: Nej.
<realubot> Azeee: Jag har inget annat tips men jag är tveksam till att Linux är lösningen på dina låga fps.
<realubot> Tyvärr.
<Azeee> ända saken nu
<Azeee> är att.
<Azeee> prova överklocka lite
<Azeee> and thats it
<Azeee> men innan jag drar
<Azeee> då låter rätt skillad på de här
<Azeee> i enhetshanteraren
<x_link> Inte enklare att skriva allt på 1-2 rader istälet? =)
<Azeee> står det att drivrutinen för grafikkortert är amd radeon hd 6200 series
<Azeee> men jag kommer på vad jag borde ha lagt till :P
<coobra> orka ATI
<Azeee> word
<Azeee> Nvidia!
<Azeee> ftw.
<Azeee> tror du jag har tyå någon slags universiel drivrutin?
<coobra> ja har ett Nvidia 260GTS i min WS
<coobra> det är LOL
<Azeee> som passar alla i 6200 series
<Azeee> tror du det kan vara ett problem?
<Azeee> finns 2 nedladdningar inom video en VGA Driver (Radeon HD 6470M) och en VGA Driver
<Azeee> vad ska jag göra, jag använde amd's auto detect and download. kanske buggad?
<Azeee> tänkt ut nåt?
<Azeee> hallå [Forever Alone]
<x_link>  /me gör 00:00-dansen!
<Azeee> woohoo
<Azeee> fail att det står 12:00 am på min dator
<Azeee> fest
<Azeee> s
<Azeee> dam
<Azeee> såå vad gör alla andra? känns som om bara jag pratar
<Azeee> realubot kommigen
<Azeee> vart stack du
<Azeee> fan
<x_link> Jag ska sova nu, precis jobbat klart.
<x_link> Ska upp om 6.5h igen för att jobba.
<x_link> SÃ¥ god natt!
<realubot> x_link: Du jobbar ihjäl dig x-linky.
<x_link> Så är det Mr. realubot
<x_link> Vill bli lika rik som dig =)
<x_link> Aja, god natt
<x_link> *poff*
 * realubot rekommenderar mer brudar och mindre jobb till x_link.
<Azeee> :D
<Azeee> god natt
<Azeee> realubot va tror du?
<Azeee> måste dra vi ses
<Azeee> om du pallar hör av dig på lalkobih@gmail.com
<coobra> Hund: !!
<Hund> coobra: !!
<coobra> duktig vovve  LIGG !!!
<realubot> Hund: Vad gär du nuförtiden? Varför hör du aldrig av dig? Bor du kvar i samma tvåa?
<Hund> realubot: Tvåa?
<realubot> Hund: Ja, eller något.
<realubot> Hund: Vad gör du nu? Dig ser man sällan här.
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-29
<David-A> Det vill jag ha, ett kort man kan fylla på med precis så mycket pengar man behöver för tillfället :)
<einand> det heter e-kort
<einand> swedbank har det blandannat
<einand> https://ekort.swedbank.se/
<einand> Sedan den 8 april 2010 har Swedbank och Sparbankerna infört krav på att alla bankkort måste vara anslutna till Verified by Visa/MasterCard SecureCode eller använda e-kort för att handla på nätet. e-kort är en av Swedbanks tjänster för säkra köp på Internet. Du kopplar det till dina vanliga bankkort. Du visar aldrig ditt vanliga kortnummer när du betalar med e-kort på Internet.
<einand> e-kort kostar dig ingenting extra utan ingår i årsavgiften för ditt kort. Du ansluter dig till e-kort i internetbanken.
<einand> Du får ett nytt kortnummer för varje köp
<einand> Varje gång du använder ditt e-kort skapas ett unikt kortnummer (e-nummer). Endast bankens säkerhetssystem kan koppla ihop ditt unika e-nummer med ditt ordinarie kort.
<einand> Ett unikt e-nummer för varje inköpsställe
<einand> Det unika e-nummer som skapas, fungerar endast hos ett inköpsställe. Det betyder att ditt e-nummer inte kan användas hos någon annan än den handlare du godkänt.
<David-A> einand: det du beskriver tror jag kräver att man redan har så mycket pengar som man behöver.
<David-A> Några som kör dualboot Windows och Linux? Brukar klockan hoppa fram och tillbaka några gånger veckorna före och efter sommartidsomställningen på våren och hösten?
<einand> David-A: därför du alltid skall föra lokaltid i linux
<einand> vid dualboat
<David-A> einand: jag vet, men nån som kör dualboot och det ändå blir så veckorna före o efter sommartidsomställningar?
<einand> David-A: isf kör du fel locale på någon av maskinera
<realubot> Uppdaterar operativsystemet klockan i BIOS eller varför skulle tiden hoppa p.g.a. dualboot?
<David-A> locale spelar väl ingen roll? det är väl UTC=no i /etc/default/rcS eller liknande
<David-A> realubot: 1) den "ska" inte hoppa 2) med whclock=localtime så måste OS uppdatera den i bios vår och höst 3) default i Win är whclock localtime och Linux/Unix hwclock=UTC, men går att ändra i båda
<einand> realubot: ja, det kalas systemklockan
<einand> eller hwclock
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> varför skulle operativsystemet inte uppdatera den klockan?
<realubot> Jag vet att BIOS håller koll på tiden men trodde inte att operativsystemet påverkade BIOS-klockan utan att man enbart ställde in hwclock i BIOS.
<realubot> einand: Varför ska operativsystemet göra det?
<realubot> Det ställer ju till det i fall som detta.
<einand> du vill väl att din klocka skall gå rätt?
<einand> realubot: ställer bara till det, om du gör fel
<David-A> realubot: det finns flera tillfällen då OS kan uppdatera hwclock. om localtime och sommartidomställning, om man justerat tiden manuellt med gui eller date-kommandot, om OSet justerat tiden från en tid-server på internet. OSet uppdaterar whclock från mjukvaruklockan när man stänger ner det.
<einand> linux har två sätt att jämföratiden, lokalt eller mot umt
<einand> kör man umt, kommer klockan ställa sig 1-2h (beroende på datum) fel varje gång man rebootar windows/linux
<einand> eller, är det 2-4 timmar
<einand> glömt nu
<realubot> Jaha.
<David-A> om man låter både Win o Linux uppdatera från en tid-server på internet så blir klockan rätt efter en stund i båda. men om systemen kör med olika principer blir det alltid fel i båda i början efter boot. utan tid-server och olika princip blir det alltid fel i en och rätt i en. optimalt är samma princip i båda, då blir det bara fel kring sommartidomställning, som snabbt löser sig om man också har ti
<David-A> d-server i båda.
<David-A> eller så borde det vara.
<David-A> (därav min första fråga om folk upplever att klockan går fel kring omställningarna vår o höst)
<einand> David-A: aldrig haft problem, men brukar mecka en del med det där, så ja, har problem i början
<einand> men vant mig att fixa det med automatik, så kan inte riktgit säga hur
<David-A> alla mina klockor går rätt utom på stereon
<David-A> och telefonen, hm
<David-A> gonatt
<chatdenfer> nagon som har nagon aning om Unity kan justeras sa att bash/emacs navigeringskommando fungerar?
<larsemil> morrn
<K350> Snacka inte med mig om rt2800 för då j---ar :/
<K350> cdb speakman
<K350> c
<K350> c
<K350> oups
<joles> Vad är det för fel på det här kommandot?
<joles> sudo scp -r joel@ip-where-files-are-transfered-from:/home/joel/google_projects/ -P 44444 cc@ip-where-files-are-transfered-to:/home/cc/
<joles> ;/
<Markk> joles: Lyssnar servern som du ska dra filerna ifrån  på port 44444?
<Markk> joles: Med SSH dvs.
<joles> ja
<Markk> Mkay
<joles> men den går ändå på port 22, så något är felskrivet
<Markk> hm
<Markk> Jag dror att det kan ha något med saken att göra.
<joles> Jo, jag vet det också.. men jag får inte till det..
<joles> Tänker inte byta prot
<joles> port
<Markk> hm
<Markk> Om du drar ner filen lokalt först?
<Markk> Vad får du för felmeddelande?
<nighter> enlikt dokumentationen ska porten vara först.
<nighter> allså inte som du skrivit.
<nighter> men det är klart alltid lättare att fråga en kolla i manualen :)
<Markk> Mm
<Markk> Det är ju så, lättare att fråga än att kolla upp själv. :)
<Markk> Men jag tog för givet att anv. hade kollat. :>
<ispookan> Vad händer här då?
<larsemil> någon här med f-skattesedel som kan det här med att göra flash-program?
<larsemil> to late. :)
<HeMan> Haloj!
<larsemil> HeMan: tja
<nighter> http://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.473932/spokbugg-panikslar-linuxanvandare
<nighter> tror ta me fan det där har hänt mig.
<nighter> men kan vara en slump också.
<johanbr> nighter: tydligen ska det bara kunna hända om du har nobarrier i mount options
<johanbr> https://plus.google.com/117091380454742934025/posts/f5a1eHxUzSh
<David-A> Just nu naturfilm på SVT2. Berättarrösten säger "ögonblicket då tigern släpps fri filmades med DOLD KAMERA" sen ser man tigern gå fram o nosa på mej, dvs kameran, o knuffa omkull den.
<Spookan> Hallå era Linux intresserade nissar! ;)
<David-A> Spookan: Känner du gallerix?
<einand> David-A: butikskedjan?
<David-A> vet inte, det står aktiebolag efter. trodde hen var inaktiv men har vikt ca tretusen poäng senaste veckan
<Spookan> David-A: Nä, ingen jag känner.
<Spookan> einand: Kör du Bukkit för 1.4.2?
<tiina> Helloooooo alla ni.....Varför kommer en varning om att UNITY 3D inte kommer funka i min dator pga grafikkortet????
<tiina> Skulle uppdatera till 12.10 från 12.04 men nu går det inte?? Vilken grafikkort ska man ha då ? jag har Ati Radeon 3750
<tiina> Min grafikkort är black listad för nya ubuntu???? vad ska jag göra?
<tiina> hej hej
<tiina> Har fråga om min grafikkort?
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<tiina> Philip5: kan jag fråga om grafikkortet?
<David-A> fråga på bara
<tiina> får meddelandet om att min grafikkort är inte supportat av Unity 3d av Ubuntu 12.10 och kan ej därmed uppgradera min Ubuntu 12.04 till 12.10??
<tiina> Vad ska jag göra? Låta bli och köpa ny grafikkort eller?
<tiina> Ingen här va?
<David-A> tiina, vart tog du vägen?
<David-A> ny katastroffilm på gång? "Atlantic City ligger till större delen under vatten", "Gator i New York står under vatten"
<veryape> http://www.wnd.com/2012/10/could-frankenstorm-be-a-sign-from-god/?cat_orig=us
<delhage> suck
<David-A> "frankenstein" är en människa byggd av delar från döda människor, "frankendator" är en dator byggd av delar av döda datorer. så en "frankenstorm" består av delar av döda stormar, eller vad menar de?
<veryape> den är skapad av gud och består av död materia? :)
<David-A> det ÄR en "frankenstorm", från dn: "En arktisk luftström från norr och en vanlig snöstorm ... från väst har redan förenats. När orkanen "Sandy"... kommer också den att smälta samman ... Och då blir det än värre"
<johanbr> stark vind och lite regn i Montreal, men inte så farligt än så länge...
<David-A> tänker man låta den gå vidare in i kanada?
<johanbr> tja, jag har svårt att tro att tullen kan stoppa den vid gränsen :)
<Qaa> o/
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-30
<realubot> http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/3568784/nexus-10-preview-price-release-date/in/3335719
<realubot> Nu börjar det likna någonting ...
<realubot> Större skärm (10") och lägre pris än konkurrenterna.
<realubot> Så kan man ju göra när man tjänar stålarna på något helt annat än hårdvaran.
<Screedo> god morgon
<larsemil> realubot: tyvärr väldigt ugly!
<Screedo> Barre: här?
<nighter> Om man byggde sin egen SSH klient vad hade vart shysst namn då?
<nighter> simpleSSH ?
<nighter> eller vet de fan
<Screedo> MySSH
<nighter> Låter som det har något med mysql att göra då :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> mypSSH
<Screedo> My Precious SSH
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> jag skulle vilja ha putty men med tabbar
<nighter> tänkte göra den i wpf utan knappar och sånt så den bara är transparent när man connect som man brukar ha på linux. Du kan flytta runt den men den ska ligga transparent mot bakgrunden om man säger.
<nighter> tror det kan va rätt nice.
<Screedo> jo
<veryape> nighter: bara att köra putty till en burk där du kör tmux och kör mosh till de andra burkarna du brukar ha shell öppna på
<veryape> så gjorde jag när jag körde windows
<ispookan> God middag!
<Barre> Screedo: jupps
<Barre> Screedo: några minuter till, sen går mitt plan
<HeMan> hur gör man för att ta reda på vilka scheman man laddat in i en ldap-server?
<gth-> Hello
<Qaa> herro
<gth-> Is sweden quite a religious country?
<gth-> The state, and the people.
<Qaa> nope
<Qaa> we're the top atheist country in the world i think...
<gth-> really
<Qaa> yes i believ so
<gth-> I know that other scandinavian countries are quite religious.
<Qaa> believe*
<Qaa> are they?
<gth-> you're a believer then :D
<Qaa> <3
<Qaa> why you asking?
<gth-> Qaa I know that in finland if you're member of the church, which most people are by birth, then you are forced to pay certain tax.
<gth-> and study certain things in school.
<Qaa> oh
<Qaa> yeah we have to leave our church too
<Qaa> but even if we are in the church most of us don't believe
<Qaa> awnd finland is strange
<gth-> what happends if you dont resign from the church?
<Qaa> well
<Qaa> u pay tax
<Qaa> thou swedish church is probably one of the best, gays are welcome etc
<gth-> yeah, that seems like a reoccuring motif in scandinavian countries - how old is this law of taxing every member?
<Qaa> erm
<Qaa> probably old
<Qaa> probably dates back to when church came
<gth-> do members of other religions and denominations have to pay a tax to their respected institutions? jews, muslims, hindus...
<Qaa> but that's just a guess, i know sweden was the first country in eu to keep track of all the people here and that was probably church wanting money
<Qaa> yeah i guess so
<Qaa> where u from btw?
<gth-> from austria.
<Qaa> ahaa
<gth-> I live and work in ireland/los angeles.
<Qaa> how come you're so intrested about religion in sweden?
<gth-> I heard circumcisionw as illegal there.
<gth-> and unless you've got medical reasons its considered an assault.
<gth-> how accurate is that?
<Qaa> ooh maybe that happened in later years then
<Qaa> cause
<Qaa> the doctors didn't leave mine alone :D
<Qaa> i can look it up 1 sec
<Qaa> looks like it's still ok to do it
<gth-> really.
<Qaa> om boys that is
<gth-> of course.
<gth-> maybe its illegal in finland then.
<gth-> or norway.
<gth-> Whats the non-believers rate?
<Qaa> yeah probably finland...
<Qaa> well in sweden i think around 70% is in the church
<gth-> Seems pretty high.
<Qaa> but i think it's about %70 that don't know if they believe in got
<Qaa> god*
<gth-> I wonder how many would answer "Do you believe in God" affirmatively.
<Qaa> yeah so many in the church but few real believers
<Qaa> the most common answe you'd get to that by older fowks in sweden is
<Qaa> I believe in something
<gth-> This question doesnt only include members of churches and other religions, but also could include any new-age spiritualists.
<Qaa> yeah mate i don't rlly know
<Qaa> why you asking?
<Qaa> 46-85%
<gth-> Just wondering, I heard its pretty liberal.
<Qaa> wikipedia says
<Qaa> percentage of atheists/agnostics in sweden 46-85%
<gth-> That seems high.
<Qaa> yepp as i said
<gth-> yet membership rate is 70%
<Qaa> i t hink we're the "leading" country
<gth-> on the face of it those two cant go together.
<Qaa> yes they can
<Qaa> for example
<Qaa> I am an atheist but im in the church
<Qaa> that reminds me
<Qaa> i should leave it and save some money ^^
<Qaa> people are just lazy
<gth-> thank god I came here to ask ah?
<gth-> well not god.
<gth-> thank darwin
<Qaa> hahah
<Qaa> darwin?
<gth-> why not?
<gth-> he seems like a pretty reliable dude
<Qaa> sure
<gth-> i bet if you asked him to do something for you he would
<gth-> unlike some other deities.
<Qaa> hahah
<Qaa> i guess you're an atheist?
<gth-> seems like hes a guy who can get a job done.
<Qaa> i've got two standups for you
<gth-> Well I guess im an agnostic and religious people would consider me an atheist.
<Qaa> George Carlin? have you ever heard of him?
<gth-> Yeah, I met george carlin in the 80s a couple of times
<Qaa> so i guess you've seen his religion is bullshit standup?
<gth-> He has a bunch of skits on religion - cant say I know that particular one.
<Qaa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeSSwKffj9o
<Qaa> enjoy
<HakanS> !svenska | gth-
<ubot2> gth-: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<Qaa> dc...
<larsemil> första gången någon pratar här överhuvudtaget idag och då får man tillsägning. tycker ni är lite väl regelryttare ibland HakanS
<Qaa> :D
<Christoffer> HakanS jag kommer vara upptagen ikväll när mötet är tyvärr =/
<HakanS> Christoffer: Synd. Har du något att rapportera?
<HakanS> Christoffer: Är det intressant på UDS?
<Christoffer> Ja, pågår ju en hel del här nere på UDS
<Christoffer> idag har allt handlat om "Ubuntu as a gaming platform"
<Christoffer> alltifrån grafik till input lag
<Christoffer> men försöker skriva så mycket som möjligt på min blogg
<Christoffer> uppdaterar innan läggdags
<Christoffer> i "svenska videoguider" projektet så kan du meddela att vi har en blogg på svenskavideoguider.wordpress.com som skickar nyheterna till Ubuntu-se.org planeten
<Christoffer> (min blogg skickas också till planeten)
<Christoffer> i videoprojektet har vi haft problem med inspelningsprogram
<Christoffer> men det är på gång att fixas hoppas vi
<gth-> hello again
<fromhet> Hej lädis och gäntelmänn! Jag vill köpa en så kallad ultrabook och köra ubuntu på, främst för att programmera med. Har någon dåliga erfarenheter att dela med sig av, någon modell man ska undvika?
<tiina> Hallå här
<fromhet> Hej!
<tiina> Hej jag undrar vad jag ska göra när jag ej kan uppdatera min Ubuntu 12.04 till 12.10 pga grafikkortet???Jag har ATI Radeon HD3450
<tiina> fromhet e du där?
<fromhet> Ja
<tiina> Såg du möjligtvis min fråga till dig?
<fromhet> åh! Nu ser jag den :)
<tiina> okey kan du eventuellt ge nån råd?
<fromhet> Jag vet inte mycket - du kommer nog få bättre svar på askubuntu.com (dock på engelska - google översätt kanske kan hjälpa med det). Vad händer när du försöker uppdatera? Hur uppdaterar du (via kommandoraden eller ett grafiskt fönster)?
<tiina> Jag uppdaterar med Ubuntu som talar om att det finns en ny version att uppgradera och det gör jag alltid men får ett meddelande om att min grafikkort stödjer inte Unity 3d??? Har förut haft ju 3d med denna och är det möjligt att det är ubuntus egna ATI updateringar som är gamla?
<tiina> Jag ska kolla askubuntu.com också....
<nighter> Så nu är ett första utkast på SSH clienten som jag dilla om tidigare.
<nighter> http://dump.nighter.se/files/csharp/NighterSSH.zip
<nighter> finns där för den som vill testa.
<nighter> är för windows då :P
<nighter> istället för putty.
<realubot> Jag missade mötet i #ubuntu-se-mote i dag men det gjorde tydligen resten av gemenskapen också.
<christoffer> realubot vet faktiskt inte hur det gick, jag var tyvärr upptagen här nere i Köpenhamn
<einand> shit disney got the rights for starwars, and planning to release a few more movies :(
<christoffer> mjo, twitter strömmen är inte nådig idag om Starwas och Disney kombinationer =)
<christoffer> aja, dags att sova och ladda batterierna inför imorgon
<christoffer> gonatt
<K350> Vet någon om det går att zooma desktopen i Enlightment?
<MarkusDBX> Funkar ubuntu på MS surface? Med riktig USB port osv. Så verkar surface vara en grym ubuntu dator.
<Qaa> test
<Qaa> n[gon som ser detta?
<Qaa> hmm
<realubot> Är SATA2 plug&play?
<realubot> Eller måsta man stänga av datorn
<Qaa> hmmm
<Qaa> tror man ska starta om
<Qaa> men vet inte
<einand> realubot: det är hotswapable
<realubot> einand: Så jag kan dra ur strömkabeln och datakabeln och sätta hdd:n i en annan dator?
<einand> jappp
<realubot> Qaa: Vi ser dig.
<realubot> einand: Okej, tack.
<Qaa> fint
<K350> enlightment e17 är ju riktigt rikgt najs. Ska nog gå över till bodhi ubuntu :-)
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-31
<tiina> Hej all ni här om ubuntu 12.10
<David-A> hej tiina, du försvann så hastigt igårkväll
<phnom> Morrn
<peppis> phnom: morn
<hume> hej... nån som har tips på vad för program jag kan använda för att koppla en videokamera via HDMI till datorn, och visa bilden live, samt kunna spela in den...
<HakanS> hume: Menar du att datorn ska skicka bilden, via HDMI, till videokameran? D.v.s att videokameran ska agera "bildskärm" till datorn?
<christoffer> HakanS skrev i fel kanal ...men du bör följa Vi har börjat prata om eventuella samarbeten här nere i Köpenhamn mellan nordiska LoCos https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-nordic-loco
<HakanS> LÃ¥ter bra.
<HakanS> christoffer: Har du träffat folk från både det norska och danska locot?
<christoffer> inte norska...men finska och danska
<christoffer> ingen från Norge här
<christoffer> men flera från Sverige som kommer från olika företag och inte kopplade till LoCot
<HakanS> Intressant.
<HakanS> Vi får ta tag i det här. Vi kan lära oss mycket av varandra.
<christoffer> mjo
<christoffer> snarlika problem inom norden
<christoffer> tanken nu är att fokusera på ubuntu-nordic hemsidan men stänga ner #ubuntu-nordic och #ubuntu-nordic-dev
<christoffer> de irc kanalerna fyller inte så mycket då samarbete mellan LoCos och andra flavours bör ske i #ubuntu-community-team
<christoffer> samt utvecklingsdiskussioner bör ske i #ubuntu-devel och #ubuntu-app-devel
<christoffer> hemsidan å sin sida bör inte vara så mycket mer än nyheter och senaste remixen för norden eller liknande
<hume> HakanS, sorry, var upptagen med kaffe. Nej, tvärtom. jag vill filma, se filmen i realtid på skärmen, och kunna spela in det. Det handlar om att kunna filma löpning på band, för träning
<christoffer> hume intressant
<hume> :)
<christoffer> jag har något program installerat på min stationära som löser det där från webkamera
<hume> idealt vill jag ha en kamera bredvid bandet som filmar, och visar i realtid framför löparen hur det ser ut, med möjlighet att spela in och titta frame-by-frame. men hittar ingen bra program i ubuntu för det
<christoffer> borde fungera om du får in kameran till Ubuntu först
<christoffer> mjo precis
<hume> webcam via USB, yes. men min camcorder visar inte video via USB
<hume> vill ha den höga kvaliteten på bilden som en riktig kamera ger
<christoffer> just funktionalitet att se frame-by-frame osv kan bli svårt att hitta
<christoffer> aha ok.
<hume> HDMI eller firewire, den cam jag ha har ingen firewire-utgång, bara hdmi
<christoffer> borde ju egentligen inte vara så stor skillnad...har du HDMI ingång på datorn?
<hume> christoffer, jo, har märkt det, frame-by-frame verkar vara svårt - finns på telefonen men svårare på datorn...
<hume> har inte hdmi in just nu, men det är väl ett enkelt kort det handlar om...?
<hume> eller ....?
<christoffer> vettetusan
<christoffer> om det finns så stort utbud på et
<christoffer> det
<christoffer> skulle vilja sätta upp en sådan rigg också
<christoffer> filma mitt löpsteg
<hume> du, det är guld värt...:)
<christoffer> Jag bor i Västerås bor du nära och kan träffas framöver?
<hume> malmö
<hume> kan springa till V-Ã¥s..:)
<christoffer> hehe
<christoffer> är i Köpenhamn denna vecka på Ubuntu Developer Summit
<hume> men det borde väl inte vara så svårt att fixa, kan man tycka
<hume> okej.. :) jag jobbar i Kbh
<christoffer> kanske kan hitta någon timme att träffas? ...idag eller imorgon
<christoffer> aha,,,nära Bella Center nu?
<hume> fast jag är iväg i Sverige hela dagarna denna veckan
<hume> är i Halmstad nu
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> aha
<christoffer> nästan att det gick =)
<hume> mmm....är ofta så tycker jag... nästan
<hume> near hit
<christoffer> hume http://askubuntu.com/questions/105309/how-to-stream-hdmi-input-to-a-desktop-window
<christoffer> verkar vara näst intill kört via HDMI
<christoffer> *nästintill
<christoffer> läs första och enda svaret
<hume> hm
<hume> okej.... glöm camcordern - satsa på bra webcam..:)
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> vad använde de på Löplabbet?
<christoffer> det är ju windows men vad för kameror och program
<christoffer> tänkte jag mig
<hume> har inte varit där på evigheter, kör barfotalöpning.:)
<christoffer> mjo jag med men behövde något varmare nu för vintern
<hume> jo, det är rätt, de borde ju ha nåt som funkar
<christoffer> så var där och hittade ett par som verkar vettigt
<hume> varmare? andra skor och lite strumpor..:) kör du barfota, seriöst?
<christoffer> vibrams, heltäckande
<christoffer> sprang stockholm halvmarathon i september
<hume> okej, funkar inte de? jag har vibrams five-fingers med en strumpa
<christoffer> har aldrig använt strumpor i min
<christoffer> *ina
<hume> wow...:) jag är inte så långt kommen, teknikträning här
<christoffer> mina
<christoffer> sprang i -10 förra vintern och det går ju bra så länge man springer men när man kommer in så inser man att stortåna börjar förfrysa
<christoffer> för stora risker med det helt enkelt
<christoffer> i Sverige
<hume> ajaj
<christoffer> så springer med five fingers på löpband under vintern
<christoffer> och varmare skor ute
<hume> yllestrumpor i skorna
<hume> okej
<christoffer> är anmäld till Stockholm Marathon nästa r
<christoffer> år
<hume> nice
<christoffer> så blir mycket teknik nu under hösten
<christoffer> såg du Skavlan från förra veckan?
<hume> hoppas jag kan komma med på nån halvmara nästa pr
<hume> år
<hume> yes..:) men han sa inte så mkt, christopher
<christoffer> nej precis
<christoffer> men övningen han visade
<hume> men kul att se honom
<christoffer> verkade riktigt bra
<christoffer> ett tydligt mål med att springa på stället
<hume> ja.... men lyfta knäna? min coach är envis med att det är hälen som ska dras fram, inte knät upp
<hume> fast det ser nästan likadant ut
<hume> när han filmar
<hume> nästan
<christoffer> mjo, jag är på den nivån...efter ett tag så kommer man inte snabbare fram om man inte lyfter knät
<hume> jo, det är rätt
<christoffer> så det handlar väl om vilken fart man vill ha
<christoffer> jag sprang halvmaran i 12km/h ....5 min per km
<hume> :) för mig handlar det mer om hur ont man vill ha
<hume> det var bra tempo
<christoffer> siktar på över 15km/h ...4 min per km nu
<christoffer> till marathon
<hume> tufft..:)
<christoffer> jag måste helt enkelt lyfta knäna
<hume> där är du en bra bit över min nivå
<christoffer> mjo, det kommer en dag när du känner samma sak
<christoffer> jag har orienterad stora delar av mitt liv och det dröjde ändå 9 månader för mig att vänja mig med five-fingers
<christoffer> *orienterat
<hume> 9 mån? okej... jag har hållit på i 5
<christoffer> mjo
<christoffer> började i julas
<christoffer> sprang stockholm halvmara i september
<christoffer> men sprang endå inte med korrekt teknik hela halvmaran...blev för trött
<hume> en bit kvar till halvmaran..... det trista är att teknikträningen inget ger endurance, måste cykla också
<christoffer> ökar du distansen varje vecka?
<hume> jo, måste vara svårt att hålla en hel halvmara - jag har svårt hålla det i 3 km....
<christoffer> eller tiden du springer med five-fingers
<hume> inte nu, fokuserar bara på tekniken, ökar inget, springer enbart med five-fingers
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<christoffer> ok
<hume> måste dra nu, kul att pratas vid!
<hume> kommer du på nåt med cammen så låt höra - kommer in senare
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> sure
<christoffer> hörs
<realubot> Lirar ni Windows eller?
<einand> realubot: stämmer
<realubot> Fy fan.
<einand> win8 till och med
<hume> hej... jag har ett lite märkligt problem här: jag har en lenovo thinkpad T61 p, som jag skulle vilja koppa upp till min TV (eller nån annan extern skärm). När jag bootar med VGA-sladden i, så kommer grubmenyn på den externa skärmen, men från Ubuntu-inloggningen så är det BARA den interna - inget alls på den externa. Vad handlar det om? hjälp....
<tiina> hej någon här?
<coobra> nej
<tiina> Hiiii...kul
<tiina> jag upgardera till 12.10....men något märkligt och jobbigt med grafikortet nu ska det funka men när jag startar datorn blir det en genom boot skärmen hur får jag den att starta på notmal ubuntu skärm?
<tiina> allt på normal ubuntu skärm
<tiina> Hej e det ngn här nu man kan fråga hjälp?
<Spookan> tiina: Tyvärr, jag använder inte Ubuntu.
<Spookan> Men kanske kan hjälpa dig att komma på rätt spår?
<tiina> ok tack tack web icr kanalen
<tiina_> fast det kanske är den samma
<tiina_> Jag har vissa problem kvar att lösa efter upgraderingen till U 12.10...Min ubuntu startar ifrån boot skärmen?? Hur kan jag fixa det att ubuntn startar normalt
<maxjezy> haha, sålde en dator som jag ägde någon vecka, och nu är den på tradera igen.
<veryape> tiina_: kolla på ubuntuforums.org det verkar ha varit rätt många osm har upplevt grafikproblem efter att ha uppgraderat till 12.10, läs igenom trådarna och tipsen där
<veryape> angående bootskärmen och det så är mitt tips att kolla in de som har haft problem med grub, har varit lite såna problem vill jag minnas
<christoffer> ajfan
<christoffer> grafikproblem i Ubuntu 12.10
<christoffer> är genomgående för väldigt många
<realubot> Det låter inte bra att många har grafikproblem i 12.10.
<veryape> mm, sitter nog kvar med 12.04 tills nästa lts
<veryape> är mer sugen på ett stabilt system än det nyaste
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-01
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Du kan sitta kvar på 12.04 i 5 år. :)
<realubot> Vad gör ni tjejer?
<K350> Tips på gratis webhotell med php stöd?
<larsemil> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bzVd4CQEcGM/UJEoAIfZQWI/AAAAAAAAD2Q/bpFEp4Nnf2Y/w497-h373/fuck9gag.jpg
<Dynamit> Hej alla piga och glada
<Coffen> ping
<christoffer> pong
<Coffen> tack
<hume> christoffer, jag hittade en lösning på cam-frågan
<christoffer> hume härligt
<hume> min tablet, notion ink adam, kan jag koppla en webcam till, och då kan jag ha cammen en bit från den och både se live och spela in :)
<christoffer> nice
<hume> faktiskt smidigt
<hume> nu har jag ett helt annat problem: jag har byggt ihop en server, som får för sig att bara stanna lite då och då. vad kan det bero på? hur felsöka?
<hume> jag har en del syslog-dumpar, som visar att det kör ett program var 10:min, och sen lägger det ner verksamheten, inga felmeddelanden eller så
<christoffer> mmm sådant är alltid svårt
<christoffer> vilket program?
<hume> jo.....skitsvårt
<hume> ja, nu kommer jag inte åt log-dumparna just nu, men det är mythtv backend, som kör en status-uppdatering var 10:e min
<hume> det är alltså i huvudsak en mythtv-backend
<hume> jag har två tankar: kan det vara fel på RAM-minnen (jag har 16 GB i 4 Simmar), eller kan det vara strömförsörjning? minnet fattar jag hur jag kan checka, kör memtest just nu, men det visar än så länge inga fel
<christoffer> nej, minnesfel brukar visa sig lite tydligare ...min erfarenhet iaf
<christoffer> även om de är luriga
<christoffer> memtest 24 timmar är min garanti mot minnesfel
<hume> strömförsörjning då? jag har 8 hårddiskar, och ett aggregat på 750 W
<hume> core i3-processor
<christoffer> grafikkort i+
<christoffer> ?
<hume> integrerat
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> borde inte vara problem
<christoffer> hårddisk tar väl inte så extremt mkt
<hume> kan man checka det? det kanske är nåt fel på strömenheten
<hume> kör alltså en temperaturövervakning och så hela tiden, tempen i CPU ligger runt 30 grader
<hume> och cpu-belastningen toppar på runt 40 %
<christoffer> nja, enklaste är att få tag på ett annat nätagg och testa
<hume> koppla ur alla sladdar ....... phew
<christoffer> hehe
<christoffer> annars är det ju om du har extern temperaturgivare
<hume> det är däför jag gillar mjukvaru-tester... mindre pill och mek
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> precis
<hume> extern? hur menar du?
<christoffer> finns små termometrar man kan köpa och koppla in i usb eller motsvarande
<hume> termometer i lådan?
<christoffer> mmm
<hume> okej
<christoffer> inte så pålitliga
<christoffer> men om du vill kontrollera temperaturen på ett alternativt sätt
<hume> enligt hypotesen att det blir för varmt?
<christoffer> mjo men låter inte som det alls
<christoffer> låter som mjukvaru fel
<christoffer> eller stannar alla processer?
<hume> mjukvaru? varför tänker du det? jag tänker hårdvaru
<hume> alltså, den stänger helt av dig. jag kommer ner till den och den är svart, död, av
<christoffer> jaha
<christoffer> trodde att du bara att loggen...mythtv som slutar arbeta
<hume> no stream. cold, stiff
<christoffer> *bara hade loggen
<hume> okej... nej, värre än så
<christoffer> då förstår jag bättre
<hume> bra att nån förstår bättre...;)
<hume> ger det några andra idéer?
<christoffer> Jag hade något liknande fel...
<christoffer> min server hänger sig på boot var femte start
<christoffer> i bios
<hume> ok
<christoffer> tror det var moderkortet då
<christoffer> men är riktigt svårt utan att ha maskinen framför sig
<hume> och vad gör man när ma har maskinen framför sig? jag har det....
<christoffer> du skulle kunna testa eventuellt att stänga av alla processer och se hur länge den överlever
<christoffer> om den dör ganska regelbundet ...en gång om dagen eller så
<christoffer> och när du stänger av processer och den överlever
<christoffer> dagen
<christoffer> så kanske det är mjukvara trots allt
<christoffer> 12.04 LTS du kör+
<christoffer> ?
<hume> yes
<christoffer> gött
<hume> well..:) tills den dör
<christoffer> mmm
<hume> nån idé om hur jag kan komma framåt med det? mer än att som du sa stänga av processer. några resurser, nåt sätt att diagnosticera moderkortet....whatever? jag är lite lost, liksom, bara experimenterar rätt osystematiskt
<hume> borde väl gå att testa ett moderkort...?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<hume> mrn
<christoffer> hume, hårdvaru problem finns det inte så mycket att göra
<christoffer> eller rättare sagt jag kanske inte har mer kunskap på den fronten än att ta ut och byta
<christoffer> är ju jobbigt om du kör något viktigt med 8 hårddiskar
<christoffer> har aldrig kört något så "extremt"
<hume> mm..
<christoffer> även om det inte är så extremt i dagsläget
<hume> well..viktigt och viktigt, det är en raid array och då blir det lite mer hårddiskar, och så är det mycket media, film och ljud
<christoffer> mmm
<hume> men det är en hemma-server, så "viktigt" är kanske relativt
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> nästa möte drar igång nu så kommer vara lite frånvarande närmsta timmen
<hume> ok, ha det så kul :)
<christoffer> Det bästa med Ubuntu-möten är ju att de sker via IRC, google hangout (video sänding), audiostream och IRL samtidigt =)
<hume> jag har varit inne och pratat om mitt problem i #hardware, och där föreslår en kille att jag kan ha en auto-shutdown nånstans - var kan det vara, som jag inte hittar?
<hume> nån som har bra förslag på system för att kolla upp hälsa på ett system, så det loggas och samlas snyggt? typ munin
<hume> mer än munin alltså..:) bättre, smidigare, enklare...?
<nighter> Du får väll se till att burken dumpar core filer så du kan analysera sen efter den startat om.
<nighter> annars är det svårt.
<nighter> om den crashar är det säkert nån kernel drivare som inte gör som den ska.
<hume> nighter, ok, nu är jag tillbaka. tänker du kernel-driver?
<nighter> Menade bara att du skulle sätta upp systemet för dumpa core filer så du har nån aning om varför datorn crashar och startar om sig om det är det du menar att det händer.
<hume> hur gör jag så det dumpar core-filer?
<hume> har precis satt upp munin att övervaka servern, få se vad det ger - men det är ju mer hårdvara
<nighter> Om du inte vet hur man gör kommer du säkert inte förstå hur du ska använda core filen sen men du kan börja där så får jag hjälpa dig sen.
<nighter> om du skriver ulimit -c "kommer den förmodligen skriva 0" betyder att det är inaktiverat skriver du ulimit -c unlimited slår du på men det kommer inte hjälpa dig då det är bara för den användaren.
<nighter> som du är inloggad som du behöver slå på för hela systemet.
<nighter> det är lite olika vilka distributioner av linux du har men jag gissar att du har ubuntu.
<nighter> då är det i /etc/security/limits.conf
<nighter> du ska slå på.
<nighter> har för mig det ska se ut så här.
<nighter> * soft core ulimited
<nighter> i den filen.
<nighter> det betyder om systemet crashar kommer den dumpa core filer.
<nighter> du kan även använda andra progam som kdump osv.
<nighter> för göra det.
<nighter> sen när du har core filen skriver du gbd --core=./core
<nighter> så hjälper jag dig från där.
<hume> ok, det står: # soft   core    0
<nighter> ta bort #
<nighter> och byt ut 0 mot unlimited
<hume> ska jag ändra till: *  soft   core    unlimited?
<hume> okej
<hume> starta om nån service?
<hume> efter att jag sparat filen?
<nighter> vet inte kan vara så att du behöver starta om datorn vet inte vilket skede den filen läses. Men kan kolla upp
<nighter> skriv ulimit -c
<nighter> så ser du
<nighter> står det unlimited där
<nighter> så är den satt
<nighter> men det är för din user vet inte om alla tjänster har läst filen heller
<nighter> om de startade innan så att säga.
<hume> ulimit -c ger 0
<hume> verkar som om nåt ska startas om
<nighter> logga ut och in din user så borde den ge unlimited
<nighter> jag brukar bara starta om datorn men det är ju smutt om det går göra på något annat sätt
<hume> startar om..:)
<hume> nu står det unlimited
<hume> datorn dog alltstå alldeles nyligen. swop sa det - som om man drog ur sladden. ingen shutdown-process, bara poff
<hume> swop eller poff....mer poff kanske
<coobra> alcaida data
<nighter> brukar oftast bara stå kernel panic inte full restart. Men är det något som är fel annan att någon drar ur kontakten borde du få en core fil som du kan använda för att förstå vad som är fel.
<hume> vi ser, nästa gång den dör
<maxjezy> password på svenska är typ lösenord.
<maxjezy> password på finska är salanimi
<maxjezy> vilket betyder typ, hemligt ord.
<maxjezy> password betyder väl typ, passera ord.
<maxjezy> vilket ord tycker ni fyller innebörden bäst i vardagens password kontroller?
<maxjezy> lösen tycker jag känns väldigt off
<maxjezy> är svenska språket grundlagt på analfabetiska kungars efterblivna språkkundskaper eller?
<maxjezy> används inte även code eller kod, typ som ord för "portkoder" osv?
<maxjezy> fan, svenska irc är inte bra, håller verkligen inte måttet.
<maxjezy> alla låtsas ha ett jobb, glömde bort det.
<ewook> I see the failings of your logic there. Go home maxjezy, yer drunk!
<maxjezy> ewook, please enlighten me, my tard braincells needs some assistance.
<ewook> passwords motsvarighet är just lösenord.
<ewook> ta exemplet i en passage med vakter.
<maxjezy> ja, men lösen känns väl inte som "pass"
<ewook> wanna pass?
<ewook> gimme the password
<maxjezy> ge oss lösen?
<ewook> precis
<maxjezy> men är det inte bara du som accepterat lösen?
<maxjezy> lösen känns mer som en kidnappares mål
<maxjezy> ransom
<ewook> vi är dåliga på kidnappning, så vi har ingen annan variant för ransom :p.
<maxjezy> i min värld känns det som alla språk grundas i tyska och engelska mestadels
<maxjezy> tex, koselig på norska är mysig
<maxjezy> och även på engelska så är det väldigt cousy
<maxjezy> mysig får jag inte att låta ens i närheten av engelskans ord
<maxjezy> men tex, ord och word är ju en rak rippoff
<maxjezy> synd att jag inte kan de gamla nazisternas språk, hade hjälpt mig mycket i att finna ursprunget till vita språkets grunder
<ewook> lol
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<ispookan> Det är bra, själv då?
<Dynamit> Bara bra
<Dynamit> Vad gör du då?
<ispookan> Har lite lunch.. Vad hittar du på för kul då?
<Dynamit> Tittar på trailer över hur SimCity är just nu har sökt att få vara beta testare
<Dynamit> men känns som jag inte har en chans för de vill ha dxdiag log förut ialla fall och den rutan har de gömt nu, men man kan fortfarande söka så man kanske har en liten chans än d
<Dynamit> då
<ispookan> Hehe ok..
<Dynamit> Man har maskin så det bör räcka och skulle det lagga lite så får man väl O.C kan ju göra det med 5% utan att ens behöva ändra i bios
<Dynamit> bara trycka på strömbrytaren ;)
<Dynamit> och kylning finns det så det räcker det är jag helt säker på
<maxjezy> alla kvinnor har övergivit det sjunkande skeppet #ubuntu-se
<Snille> Vad måste man göra från 12.04 till 12.10 för att få samba (cifs) att monteras igen via /etc/fstab?
<maxjezy> men de är väl standard, kvinnor och barn först.
<deekeff> hallo folk har ett par frågor som är specifika för ubuntu.
<deekeff> använder ubuntu sysVINIT?
<deekeff> caps. skitsamma. vilken är default runlevel?
<Barre> deekeff: ubuntu använder upstart (senast jag installerade ialla fall), och default runlevel är 2, precis som debian så används inte runlevel i lika stor utsträckning som exempelvis redhat gör.
<deekeff> tackar för svar :D
<Barre> nema problema
<ewook> deekeff: 2
<ewook> ah. Barret hade redan svarat :)
<Coffe> Tjo Barre
<Barre> Coffe: tjenis
<Wierdo> Att installera nya Ubuntu på en Sony Vaio VGN-FZ21M .. luktar det problem?
<deekeff> nerå
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har varit lite passiv här några dagar. Det är nog därför kvinnorna har lämnat kanalen.
<realubot> Supporten i kanalen är under all kritik. "Nybörjare" kommer in och ställer enkla frågor och kanalen svarar med total tystnad.
<realubot> På mötet tidigare i veckan så kom HakanS in i #ubuntu-se-mote när mötet skulle börja och sa Hejsan. Inget svar. Mötet inställt.
<realubot> Om inte det är låg aktivitet så vet inte jag ...
<realubot> Den här kanalen har 80 inloggade personer. Så få har inte varit här på väldigt länge. Vad är det som händer? Sjunker ubuntu?
<realubot> Hur ser det ut med aktiviteten internationellt?
<maxjezy> realubot, ja sa det tidigare också
<coobra> asså
<maxjezy> tror det är rent generellt, svenskarna gick till facebook
<maxjezy> kolla bara in finska kanaler, där är det liv dygnet runt
<coobra> om man bytt HTTP mojs i wordpres hur byter man tillbaka..
<maxjezy> tex, finska blender kanalen har 55 användare, svenska typ 5.
<coobra> kan inte logga in i wp takvare dena http mojsen..
<Spookan> Hm då ska man ge sig på tor då.
<Philip5> Spookan: det kan man ju roa sig med
<Spookan> Philip5: Det är igång och rullar på, men vette tusan om det gör någon nytta för folk..
<Philip5> försvårar att se vartifrån du surfar
<Philip5> typ
<Spookan> Jaha, fast om jag läst/fattat det hela rätt så ska jag hjälpa andra att kunna surfa osv...
<Philip5> hjälper dem att dölja sina ip-adresser
<xylo_> Hej! Jag försöker få en gammal laptop att funka som "hemmaserver" med bland annat möjlighet att strömma video till min Apple TV (gen 3). Vilket är det bästa sättet att göra? Jag har surfat lite och många föreslår ju iTunes+Wine eller Virtual box men det känns lite overkill bara för att strömma film?
<realubot> Inet öppnar butik i Malmö på lördag.
<realubot> Där ser man.
<realubot> "Wi-Fi lanserades som ett handelsnamn av branschorganisationen Wi-Fi Alliance för att beskriva en teknik för trådlösa datornät baserade på en viss standard. Beteckningen Wi-Fi betyder egentligen ingenting, utan är en ordlek på hi-fi (av high fidelity), d.v.s. ljudåtergivning av hög kvalitet."
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-02
<Whiskey> :P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coobra> HeMan: !!!!
<HeMan> !
<HeMan> Coffen: morrn! bytt nick?
<Coffen> Heman, nej men får inte empaty att autha när jag ansluter
<HeMan> Coffen: ah
<Coffe> Så där
<Coffe> läget med heman då
<coobra> duger det inte med irssi ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jotack, rätt bra
<HeMan> Coffe: det är lite lugnare på jobbet nu så man har tid att planera och tänka efter och göra bra saker
<Coffe> HeMan:  låter ju bra
<Coffe> själv har jag fullt upp med att lära mig allt
<kodapa> Någon sett det här felet: INFO: task kvm:2771 blocked for more than 120 seconds. ?
<kodapa> Ubuntu 12.04.1 med OpenStack Essex
<kodapa> Det gör att virtuella maskiiner stängs ner
<kodapa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1325976/
<tiina> Hej ngn här?
<Spookan> Hej på er!
<Spookan> Fått tag på en gammal Dell maskin, funderar på vilket Linux/Unix man ska köra in i den...
<veryape> lubuntu?
<lag^> Eller.. vilkemsomhelst?
<orzen> Hej någon annan som fått en negativ bild av Ubuntu software center?
<K350> Har enlightment e16 eller e17 stöd för  desktop zoom och/eller invertering av färger typ compiz's "negative" ?
<dubac0> Hej I am learning swedish, would anyone be able to give feedback on my attempt atthe swedish alfabet? http://soundcloud.com/sara-griffin-1/alphabetet-20121102
 * dubac0 is loving this way of learning a language
<orzen> dubac0: a, h, i, k, p, t, u, y, å, ä and ö could use some work. But good in general esp. the pronunciation of "alfabetet". But I think that rules for the channel state that you have to stick to swedish ;P
<dubac0> okaj
<kivveyo> kivveyo:
<kivveyo> ops, fel knapp
<lag^> :o
<dubac0> engleska är detsamma men svensk accent :D (gammal norska... tacka till vikings vi ha många ord detsamma)
<hume> nighter?
<hume> hej.... om min dator skapar en core-fil när den kraschar - var hittar jag då den filen?
<Spookan> veryape: Mjo antigen det eller FreeBSD… Ska mest ha den som en filserver/folding@home maskin.
<veryape> spookan: ok, ubuntu server då.. alternativt debian stable?
<Spookan> veryape: Ok, har aldrig pillat med Debian..
<MarkusDBX> Min ubuntu brukar blir mycket seg en period när cache + använt minne tar 100% av minnet. Tips på hur jag kan snabba upp? Jag har ställt swappiness till 0, det kanske var dumt? Men jag gillar inte när det swappar.
<MarkusDBX> *bli mycket seg
<hume> nån som vet om  man kan ha nån slags monitor på, övervaka, hur strömförsörjningen fungerar i datorn?
<Philip5> hume: powetop kanske kan vara till hjälp?
<hume> okej... och vad är det det talar om för mig? usage i ms/s...?
<Philip5> den visar på vilka processer som tar resurser
<hume> mm
<hume> det jag vill, egentligen, är att checka hur mycket resurser mina hårddiskar drar, för att fundera över hur många jag kan koppla in
<hume> utan att datorn dör
<Philip5> det måste man nog mäta fysiskt
<hume> borde det inte gå att checka med nåt program? tycker det borde vara rimligt.....?
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt vad moderkortet kan mäta vad gäller strömförbrukning i watt
<hume> ok
<hume> har du nån känsla, mellan tumme och pekfinger, för vad ett 500W-aggregat kan driva? Core i3-processor, integrerat grafikkort
<Guest7152> hume: 500 watt kan driva det mesta, utan prcis senaste värsting grafikortet
<hume> det mesta, men hur många av det mesta? 10 hårddiskar om 1TB?
<Philip5> mitt agg är på 620 w, driver 4 hdd, i7 4 ghz, dvd-spelare, grafikkort
<hume> saken är att jag har ett på 500W, och datorn stannar emellanåt, "poff", och jag misstänker att det är på grund av bristande strömförsörjning
<hume> jo, 8 hårddiskar
<hume> vill ha 10
<Guest7152> är det 3.5watt, så rälna med 25 watt/styck
<Guest7152> menar 3.5tum
<Guest7152> hume: sedan, bästa är om du har 100% bättre nätagg än vad du tror du använder, eftersom effektiviten är högst då
<hume> ok, så 8 skulle motsvara 200W, det blir ju en del
<Guest7152> så, tror du att du kommer använda 700watt, köp 1400watt
<hume> hur mycket drar processor, moderkort, dvd-spelare och fläktar då? hur vet man det?
<einand> dvd spelare, skall du verkligen ha sådan?
<hume> okej....ta bort den
<hume> använder aldrig ändå
<hume> men resten?
<einand> fläkt kan du räkna på 3-5 watt, moderkort + cpu och även grafikortet står i speciifkationen
<einand> finns allt ifrån atom som drar några få watt, till i7 som ligger uppåt en 90+
<einand> 25watt = full effekt, dvs om du skriver till alla samtidigt
<einand> sedan, är det också den "övre" gränsen jag säger, ligger troligtvis lång under det i verkligheten sedan
<hume> var hittar jag moderkort + cpu-infon?
<einand> intel eller amds websida, + moderkortets
<hume> men är det inte en rimlig hypotes att det kan vara på grund av bristande power som datorn stängs av?
<ibm_> tutar den innan eller stängs den ner direkt sjunker processorn i kraft innan eller ger den någon slags varning
<ibm_> då kan det vara brist på power
<einand> hume: det, eller värme
<orzen> vilken virtual machine bör man köra om man vill ha så bra hårdvarustöd som möjligt?
<orzen> tänkte se om jag kunde få igång någon VM som man faktiskt kan spela i
<Philip5> hume: det här verkar väl kanske vara nått för dig? http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-power-manager/stable/statistics.html.en
<Philip5> kanske bara funkar på laptops
<MarkusDBX> orzen: jag skulle säga vmware workstation
<orzen> MarkusDBX: tackar, då ska jag testa det
<MarkusDBX> orzen: den må kosta pengar, men trialversion finns. Vmware har lagt ner mycket resurser på att utveckla 3d stödet.
<K350> Finns det någon zoom effect i Enlightment e16 eller e17?
<orzen> MarkusDBX: jo vet, får testa trail och sedan se .... för det är en del pengar
<orzen> 190 pund :O
<orzen> ganska saftigt :D
<MarkusDBX> Oj vad den kosta mycket. Jag har kört vmware fusion en del på mac, den kostar bara 45 euro.
<MarkusDBX> Antar att mac är en stor marknad för "konsument" virtualisering.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Någon aning/erfarenhet om hur mycket VMware Workstation och VirtualBox skiljer vad gäller 3d-accelering och dylikt?
<andol> (Gissar att KVM är svagare på just den fronten?)
<orzen> läste en post i forumet om Supervisor vs Hypervisor
<orzen> VirtualBox klassas som supervisor och ska tydligen inte ha tillgång till samma prestanda som en hypervisor
<niklaswe> nu står det still i huvudet..vad heter skiten man kan köpa och sätta på /stänga av lamporna med via fjärrkontroll.
<MarkusDBX> Jag har inte prövat dom allra senaste versionerna av KVM eller Virtual Box. Men Direct X funkar bättre i vmware överlag.
<MarkusDBX> niklaswe: den som kjell säljer heter telstick
<MarkusDBX> niklaswe: tellstick <- ska det vara
<orzen> Här är in lägget angående VM och VMM: http://tinyurl.com/bwvnt96
<niklaswe> MarkusDBX: nja inte riktigt  den är mer simple..  typ istället för att stoppa in kabeln direkt i eluttaget så stoppar man in den i en adapter först..
<MarkusDBX> niklaswe: är det vanliga fjärrbrytare du söker? Dom finns ju i olika märken i valfri bygg/järnhandel
<niklaswe> MarkusDBX: som dessa http://www.kjell.com/resources/sv-se/fraga_kjell/hur-funkar-det/oevervakning/fjaerrstyrning/7-traadloesa-fjaerrstroembrytare/7-1_fjaerrstroembrytare.jpg
<niklaswe> :D
<niklaswe> tack mannen för hjälpen
<orzen> Nä nu ger jag mig för ikväll! Ha en fortsatt trevlig kväll, gott folk!
<MarkusDBX> niklaswe: ja dom där finns i princip överallt =)
<niklaswe> jo :) kom inte på vad de heter :p dock skulle det ju vara trevigt med lite flera än bara 3 st..
<K350> Snart dags för en Excito B3 wifi :-D
<MarkusDBX> K350: men är den verkligen prisvärd? Jag tycker den verkar dyr..  har själv kikat på wd mybook live. Vilket är ditt användningsområde?
<K350> MarkusDBX: Är mybook live en NAS/router med Linux?
<MarkusDBX> K350: Ja en nas, den har linux, men en powerpc version.
<K350> MarkusDBX: oh, har du någon länk?
<K350> MarkusDBX: har den wifi också? Låte rju jätteintressant.
<MarkusDBX> K350: nej är bara en nas med ethernet
<MarkusDBX> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4952/wd-my-book-live-network-attached-hard-disk-review
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<K350> MarkusDBX: Nedrans. Jag behöver wifi
<MarkusDBX> du vill ha allt i samma enhet antar jag
<realubot> Spookan: Xubuntu är väl nr 1 bland *buntu-distarna när det kommer till äldre datorer.
<realubot> Spookan: Personligen gillar jag Lubuntu.
<K350> Ja, det ultimata vore om det var NAS/router/wifi med stöd för ip-telefoni allt i ett. Och , självklart. Linux.
<MarkusDBX> K350: ska du ha accesspunkt i den också?
<K350> MarkusDBX: jepp.
<MarkusDBX> K350: Kan vara ganska jobbigt att ha allt i samma enhet också. "Alla ägg i samma korg". Pajjar nätagget i "allt-i-ett" boxen så når du varken nas eller internet.
<K350> MarkusDBX: Det är möjligt. Jag vill ändå ha allt-i-ett lådan :-)
<MarkusDBX> K350: förstår, länka gärna fler modeller du gillar.
<K350> MarkusDBX: hm. ska se vad de kan kosta i Sverige..
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-03
<Screedo> god morgon
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> sitter du och är fridfull idag?
<Philip5> det är väl lite din dag också? är inte du nästan som ett helgon?! ;)
<HakanS> Philip5: Nu var du för hård i dina ord. ;)
<Philip5> tydligen
<Philip5> han kände kraven och det blev för mycket så han drog
<HakanS> Hur är det själv då?
<Philip5> jo det är bättre
<Philip5> haft en körig tid på sistonde
<HakanS> Vad har du gjort då?
<Philip5> åkte på ett segdraget virus och sedan haft mycket jobb
<Philip5> inte orkat mycket annat
<HakanS> Har också haft något i kroppen. Slemmig hosta i 3 veckor.
<HakanS> Håller på att plugga nu.
<Philip5> jag är inne på min 9e vecka nu men det är sviter kvar i kroppen som ska hämta dig
<Philip5> lite problem med ena lungan fortfarande efter det där
<Philip5> men det är inget mot vad det varit
<HakanS> Usch.
<HakanS> Inte så mycket jobbande med Kubuntu och ditt PPA då?
<Philip5> nästan inget
<Philip5> har knappt hängt här i kanalen heller
<Philip5> inte ens uppgraderat till 12.10
<HakanS> Jag förstår det.
<Philip5> känns som jag börjar komma ikapp igen så snart blir det nog mer sånt
<HakanS> har uppgraderat till 12.10 på två maskiner.
<Philip5> nöjd?
<HakanS> Ja. Men har haft lite problem med en av dem. Wine och Pirateplayer ville inte installeras. Det kan ju bero på något jag själv har gjort tidigare.
<HakanS> Det har något med 32-bitars-program att göra.
<HakanS> Det konstiga är att då jag försöker fixa det så avinstalleras Digikam.
<Philip5> låter som någon krock mellan versioner i en och samma paketsvit
<Philip5> har du kört in något manuellt paket eller hämtat från en ppa som du inte längre har aktiv?
<HakanS> Både och är jag rädd.
<Philip5> då är det nog det som spökar
<Philip5> den vill/måste ladda in någon mer paket i den serien som inte längre finns tillgänglig
<HakanS> Ja, det är någon krock mellan 64- och 32-bitarsversionerna av samma paket.
<Philip5> men det borde ju aptitude tala om när du försöker installera
<Philip5> säger det innan låna listan med allt den försöker avinstallera för att lösa problemet
<HakanS> Ja. Aptitude säger att det är fel  32-bitarsversion, men det går inte att fixas.
<Philip5> låna=långa
<HakanS> Jag tror jag väntar med att fixa till detta. Funderar på att skaffa en SSD, och då göra en nyinstallation på denna.
<Philip5> borde jag också skaffa
<Philip5> mycket man borde skaffa... eller kanske rättare sagt vill skaffa
<_Trullo> bara o köpa
<_Trullo> yolo
<andol> christoffer: Skoj att det verkar röra på sig lite igen gällande nordiskt sammarbete.
<christoffer> andol, mjo faktiskt
<christoffer> så stor skillnad nu när jag har fått ansikten på några IRC nicknames
<christoffer> och kan börja bygga ett samarbete den vägen
<christoffer> börjar inse mer och mer hur viktigt det är att försöka få igång Lokala träffar i Sverige för att få igång något mer aktivt här också
<christoffer> inom Sverige alltså
<Philip5> christoffer: fast nu pratar du väl inte om andols ansikte?! det klarar man sig väl bäst utan att ha sett?!?! :P
<andol> christoffer: Jupp, ansikten is the shit. Har även märkt precis detsamma i jobbet, att det är mycket lättare att sammarbeta remote med folk efter det att man faktiskt har träffat dem.
<andol> Philip5: Ähh, du har väl knappast haft förmånen att uppleva mitt tryne i full 3D? :)
<Philip5> andol: lol, nä jag har ju varit för rädd för det :D
<maxjezy> http://wawawia.com/posts/307/19491L.jpg
<maxjezy> LOL
<einand> maxjezy: söt bild
<maxjezy> tack
<maxjezy> hitta den på nätet
<EAG> nån som kan minicom + cisco?
<lag^> EAG: vad vill du veta?
<EAG> lag^: tja, nu löste det sig med det jag ursprungligen försökte mig på, men jag har fortfaradne problem
<EAG> jag försöker enabla wpa-psk på en access punkt: 1242AG
<EAG> men det spökar lite fortfarance
<lag^> Aha, då.. kan jag inte hjälpa dig :P Jag kan bara standardinställningen på minicom :P Eller snarare. Jag tog en bild på hur det ska  vara :P Då, när jag gick ciscokursen :P
<EAG> minicom-grejen var bara att ställt in fel tty :)
<lag^> Aha, okej :)
<EAG> sen kom jag på att jag likväl kunde ssha till den så...
<lag^> Jao
<EAG> ios är lite annorlunda måste jag säga
<lag^> annorlunda hurdå?
<EAG> vad man är van vid alltså
<EAG> kommandon och så vidare
<lag^> men det är ju allt nytt
<lag^> :)
<EAG> jo :)
<lag^> tilsl man vänjer sig
<lag^> när jag var klar med ciscokursen och skulle börja med linuxkurser igen ville jag göra frågetecken efter varje kommando :P
<lag^> sen ba "Oh wait, det här är inte ios" :D
<EAG> jag jobbar ju inte med sånt här så det blir ju aldrig av att man håller på med det
<EAG> dot11Radio0 hoppar inte igång :(
<EAG> hmm... borde det inte räcka med samma ssid och lösenord?
<EAG> jag försöker ha två st ap
<EAG> olika kanaler förstås
<EAG> klienterna vill bara ansluta till den med sämre styrka...Ciscon är uppe o snurrar med mkt starkare signal
<K350> Man blir lite anglosaxifieread på nätet. Tog mig några sekunder att komma på att det som stod hrä var på svenska haha - trött?
<EAG> hehe vilken skillnad på styrka
 * EAG fick ordning på ciscon + alla antenner
<coobra> asså fan så vackert  med ubuntu
<orzen> finns där något sätt att ta backup på alla inställningar och ändringar som är gjorda ?
<orzen> har en färsk installation med enbart de grundläggande sakerna inställda
<einand> realubot: http://3gdev.com/gallery/night/_CSC7843.JPG
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-04
<MarkusDBX> Jag såg detta kommando för att migrera maskiner på ett forum: "cat /dev/sda | ssh user@othermachine cat - > /dev/sda"  Kan det verkligen fungera?
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: visst kan det fungera
<johanbr> även om det är lite riskabelt
<MarkusDBX> Verkar som ett så brutalt kommando =) måste prövas. Blir mellan 2 virtuella maskiner =)
<johanbr> rekommenderas att /dev/sda inte är monterad när du kör det kommandot (på någon av maskinerna)
<MarkusDBX> hmm. då bör jag köra in en livecd på båda antar jag
<MarkusDBX> eller kan man lösa det på annat sätt?
<johanbr> exakt vad vill du göra?
<MarkusDBX> Egentligen vill jag bara provisionera virtuella maskiner. Och såg det där intressanta kommandot. Vet att det finns många fler vedertagna metoder. Vagrant och Chef t.ex.
<andol> MarkusDBX: För libvirt/KVM så är virt-clone riktigt trevligt. Särskilt ifall du har en base-imagine förbered. Sen spelar det förstås roll hur helautomatiskt du behöver det hela, hur ofta det ska provinseras etc.
<K350> Enerverande vad dåligt det är med desktop zoom grejjer för linux. :p
<K350> compiz har dne bästa desktop zoomingen. Men vill man vara utan compiz är det avsevärt mycket värre med utbudet :(
<realubot> "Primära anledningen till att jag skriver detta meddelande är att jag
<realubot> träffade flera deltagare från Finland och Danmark som är intresserade
<realubot> av att dra igång ett samarbete inom Norden."
<realubot> Det låter vettigt med tanke på att aktiviteten i Ubuntu Sverige är insamt låg just nu.
<realubot> *pinsamt
<Screedo> God morgon
<Screedo> någon som vet en "Putty" klient som har tabbar, så man slipper ha en putty igång för varje session.
<Barre> Screedo: varför inte använda dig av PuTTY?  ;P http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/the-geek-blog/get-tabs-for-your-putty/
<Barre> Screedo: ähh.. sorry, den nerladdningen fungerade inte, denna gör dock det http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/03/putty-extreme-makeover-using-putty-connection-manager/
<Screedo> ahh, det finns till putty :)
<Screedo> Barre, har en fråga till dig som sysslar med lagring :) kollar in raidkort osv. som jag ska ha i framtiden till min lagrings maskin, Intel har ett tilläggskort "RES2SV240" men vilken huvudkort ska/kan man ha till det?
<Screedo> fungerar det med RS2WC080 eller?
<Screedo> detta är en djungel...
<Screedo> tanken är att köra det i esxi. Eller om jag kör en ren lagring i någon linux dist.
<Screedo> förmodligen debian då.
<Barre> Screedo: vet faktiskt inte. Men är det en SAS expander borde vilket SAS-kort som helst fungera, så vida det SAS kortet supporterar SAS expenders =) inte riktigt sånt jag jobbar med, tyvärr
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> trodde det var sådant du jobbade med, men, världen är stor inom alla de områden :)
<Screedo> tack för länken med putty i alla fall :) kollar in den.
<DrLinux> Installerade ubuntu 12.10 efter att ha varit ifrån ubuntu ett par år.. men efter reboot så ändrades upplösningen och låstes vid en lägre. Datorn känns även segare. Vad bör jag undersöka för att kunna ändra tillbaka?
<larsemil> irriterande fel. chromium-browser drar allt mitt minne så fort jag startar det.
<einand> larsemil: är väl inte fel, är precis så som det skall fungera
<DrLinux> Någon som fått igång iTunes i wine?
<Peyam> nu e ingenjören här
<nadio> mitt flash crashar hella tiden tips?
<Philip5> nadio: kolla vilken version du har och uppdatera om det är något gammalt
<Philip5> eller att du inte har flera versioner installerade av misstag
<nadio> Philip5: nyaste
<nadio> humm inte kollat flera versioner
<MarkusDBX> Hej pojkar, vilken router ska man köpa idag om man vill ha något liknande den gamla wrt54gl, med ddwrt? Eller är det pfsense på maskin med 2 nics som gäller. Kom med tips på bra router-lösningar för hem/litet kontor bruk.
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: folk verkar gilla Netgear WNDR3800 och ASUS RT-N56U
<johanbr> båda fungerar med openwrt och liknande
<johanbr> själv har jag en TP-link 1043ND med openwrt, funkar också bra
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: den är tokbillig väl. Låter intressant. Antar att openwrt är trevligt?
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: var installationen av openwrt smidig?
<Philip5> jag kör också openwrt på min router
<DrLinux> Vad är openwrt? Installerade ubuntu igår.. och senast jag använde det var jag inte direkt "het".
<Philip5> openwrt är linux för mer inbäddade system
<Philip5> som t ex en router
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: visst, inga problem alls att installera openwrt på tp-link, går att göra direkt från ursprungliga webinterfacet
<MarkusDBX> oj har dom öppnat för det?
<johanbr> och openwrt är trevligt, går att konfigurera allt
<johanbr> nja, det finns en "firmware upgrade" knapp som jag antar mest är menad för firmware från tp-link, men det fungerar med openwrt firmware också
<DrLinux> Ah. När kan openwrt vara användbart? När man vill vara mer flexibel i inställningar?
<Philip5> DrLinux: du kan välja vilka tjänser som ska köras på din router
<Philip5> tjänster
<johanbr> t.ex. har jag konfigurerat openwrt så att SIP-trafik som går till min ATA kopieras till min Raspberry Pi, som kör ett Caller ID-program (visar nummer på TV:n)
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: 1337
<johanbr> :)
<DrLinux> Ökar det säkerhet och/eller snabbhet?
<johanbr> kan väl göra det, om din ursprungliga routerfirmware har buggar, men mest ger det mer flexibilitet
<DrLinux> Eftersom jag inte får igång iTunes och att jag haft 3 iPhone de senaste åren så funderar jag på att byta till en Andriod. Några tips?
<Fluffershy> Tittar på MLP :)
 * realubot går en vaktrunda i kanalen och konstaterar att allt är lugnt.
<Fluffershy> realubot: :)
<Fluffershy> realubot: vilken är din favvo pony?
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-28
<realubot> Halvtidsvila.
<realubot> peyam!
<realubot> How are you doing?
<realubot> Eller är det bara din uppkoppling som spökar?
<peyam> realubot: Im good. läget?
<peyam> åhh hade glömt o stänga firewallen
<sakjur> andol: Jag tror att mina kursare inte ens vet vad versionshantering är
<sakjur> andol: Och ännu mindre vet vad man ska använda det till. GitHub är nog det enda ljuset i mörkret
<sakjur> Jag har för mig att LiU eller Chalmers hade en GitHub for Business-installation, men KTHs IT-personal verkar ha mer jobb än deras budget och tid räcker till
<andol> sakjur: Jo, funderade lite kring ifall GitHub nu på senare år hade kunnat bidra till att sprida ljuset.
<andol> sakjur: Hursom, antar att du får slå och sparka på de kursare du ska grupparbeta med :)
<andol> (Lite så jag utsättes för versionshantering, att jag hade en kursare som pekade väldigt tydligt med hela handen.)
<propus> hello!
<andol> propus: Halloj
<backspace> Hej.
<propus> andol: läget? =)
<backspace> En liten undran bara.
<propus> jo?
<backspace> Ser ni mina åäö på ett korrekt vis?
<propus> yes
<backspace> Eller blir de identifierade som frågetecken?
<propus> backspace: nejdå.. ser dina åäö som man ska se :)
<backspace> Tack så mycket propus.
<backspace> Ha en trevlig dag. =)
<HeMan> andol: du kör ett happy hacking tangetbord va?
<andol> HeMan: Nix, Das Keyboard
<HeMan> andol: justja
<andol> Går i banorna att själv bli med hippt tangentbord?
<HeMan> jag började titta på ett happy hacking men det var relativt dyrt, $260 för billigare varianten
<andol> Nästan dubbelt så dyrt då
<HeMan> andol: det kanske är ett http://www.handykey.com/ man ska ha? :-P
<andol> HeMan: På tal om det, noterat min twitter-bild om det extratangentbord som trillade ner på mitt skrivbord i morse?
<HeMan> andol: justja
<HeMan> andol: funkar fint?
<andol> Jupp, givet att man låst upp låset, och flippat switchen.
<andol> För säkerhets skull så håller en kollega nyckeln :-)
<maker__> Hej! Försöker få igång sipwitch, men när jag startar processen kommer detta felmedelandet upp: sipwitch: registry cleanup; no entries expired
<maker__> typ 1 gång i sekunden
<bamsefar> Det är väl inget felmeddelande?
<bamsefar> Bara info?
<maker__> Ok, trodde de iomed det kommer upp hela tiden
<maker__> Någon som kan förklara det?
<tiina> Hur ska jag installera Ati Radeon HD 3450 proprietära inställningar i ubuntu 12.104 för att kunna uppgradera till 12.10 och 13.04
<tiina> jag har ingen aning om längre hur jag ska installera detta pga problem har fått göra en ren installation av ubuntu 5 gg nu uppåt och nedåt tillbaka till 12.04...
<tiina> hej ni ubuntu herrar/kvinnor....är det ngn här?
<lord4163> tiina: Japp
<lord4163> tiina: sök i dash för "extra drivrutiner".
<dodel> Vad är världens äldsta programeringsspråk som använder sig av en kompilator och text?
<Philip5> ada skulle jag tro
<dodel> När kom ada då?
<dodel> Är det äldre än Fortran 77?
<andol> Tja, vi har ju alltid Cobol från 59.
<johanbr> intressant... min galaxy nexus bootar om när jag ringer mitt hemnummer :)
<dodel> LISP?
<johanbr> lisp är väl vanligtvis inte kompilerat?
<johanbr> wikipedia säger: "he first compiler was written by Grace Hopper, in 1952, for the A-0 programming language."
<johanbr> *the
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Farbror Peyam e hrä
<peyam> grabbar
<peyam> när jag försöker sätta på Firewall, den stängs av.
<peyam> nästa gång jag kollar så står det OFF och jag måste mata in lösenord och sätta på den igen
<realubot> tiina: Varför behöver du installera drivrutinen? Proprietära drivrutiner installeras väl automatiskt i Ubuntu nuförtiden?
<realubot> tiina: Ubuntu 12.10+ har inte stöd för ditt kort vad jag kan förstå. Därför måste du installera drivrutinerna manuellt. Måste du ha Ubuntu 12.10/13.04?
<realubot> tiina: Annars rekommenderar jag att du kör Ubuntu 12.04. Det är en LTS-version med 5 års supporttid och den versionen har stöd för ditt grafikkort. Varför är det viktigt att du har Ubuntu 12.10+?
<realubot> tiina: Du kommer inte att kunna använda Unity om du installerar den proprietära drivrutinen. Den förutsätter att du använder Gnome Classic: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail.html
<realubot> Sedan får du köra dessa kommandon ett i taget: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6319445/
<realubot> Då kommer du att använda Tomaz PPA. Jag vet inte om det är så klokt då jag inte vet vem snubben är.
<realubot> Du får välja Gnome Classic från login screen också när du loggar in.
<realubot> tiina: Du hittar detta i första svaret här: http://askubuntu.com/questions/209876/upgraded-ubuntu-from-12-04-to-12-10-ati-radeon-hd-3450-catastrophe
<realubot> Jag skulle inte rekommendera att ladda ner och installera grafikdrivrutinen från ATI eftersom det finns en risk att den slutar fungera när Ubuntu uppdateras.
 * realubot tvekar inför att använda Ubuntu p.g.a. Amazons shopping lens.
<realubot> Det är helt sjukt att Canonical får för sig att lägga in en sådan funktion. De måste vara desperata efter finansiering
<realubot> Hur skönt känns det på en skala att Ubuntu skickar ut sökningar i systemet till Ubuntus servrar?
<realubot> Det känns som att ha Google och NSA inbyggt i operativsystemet.
<who__> hej hur går jag tillväga om jag vill nå min linux dator från min windows dator med hjälp av putty?
<Linda^> du sshar
<andol> who__: Ser till att du har openssh-server installerat på linux-burken.
<who__> är inte ssh automatiskt aktiverat i ubuntu? jag trodde det var så enkelt som att köra igång  putty och skriva in ip adressen
<Linda^> who__: kan vara, kanske inte :( testa.. ssh ipadressen :p Du märker ju om det funkar :)
<Linda^> eller ja, markera ssh i putty :P så det inte är telnet eller nåt som är iklickat.
<who__> ok det händer nada
<andol> who__: Osäker på vad som är defaut på en server-installation, men på en desktop-installation så är i alla fall inte openssh-servern default.
<who__> ok
<Linda^> who__: jag utgår från att du vet hur putty fungerar iaf? Är ju inte alla som vet det. Så när du säger att inget händer.. vad exakt är "inget händer"? Brukar ju komma upp nåt felmeddelande om inte annat.
<who__> har det inte i huvudet men " connection .. timed out" typ
<Linda^> då är det nog bara inte aktiverat.
<Linda^> som andol skrev.
<who__> ska prova att aktivera
<Linda^> du kan ju testa att ssha dit från andra datorer/mobil osv också.. bara för att utesluta att det inte är windows som är knas, eller att du gör fel i putty typ
<who__> ska första installera/aktivera openssh och sen återkommer jag
<Linda^> Gör så!
<tiina> Hej Realuboot...jag har laddat detta flera gånger och det fungerar inte...vet inte vad jag gör för fel..
<tiina> realuboot: fick problem när jag skulle installera ifrån den länken du gav mig....????Hur paste jag det fel info ?? så du kan läsa den?
<who__> nej jag får det inte till att fungera. så här har jag gjort "# sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client"
<Philip5> tiina: du använder t ex http://pastebin.com/ och postar länken sedan
<who__> så det installerades, sen ska man tydligen kunna ssh till säg själv antinen skriver man ssh localhost eller ssh användare@ipadress. Men får ändå connectopn timed out
<Linda^> who__: men slå på ssh
<tiina> http://pastebin.com/LY1MmvLV
<tiina> Kan du hjälpa mig se vad som gick snet philip5...för nu har jag installerat min 12.04 så många gånger att jag orkar inte längre göra det vill gärna få grafikkortet att fungera tack
<Linda^> who__: iofs ska det väl enablas by default när du installerat.
<Linda^> men testa att restarta
<Linda^> who__: du fråga men, när du sshar till din ubuntu, vad använder du för ip-adress? Inte dne publika va? :)
<who__> har slagit på det. men nu när jag sshar till mig själv så blir det ju den publika
<Linda^> ange den privata
<Linda^> who__: den publika ip-adressen kommer bara funka om du har ställt in det i routern typ att den publika ska peka mot din ubuntudator
<who__> är det som kallas port forwading med andra ord?
<Linda^> jopp
<Linda^> alltså om du bara skriver in din publika, och inte speciferat vilken av dina tusen datorer som den pekar mot när man väljer att ssha det det ipt, så fattar inte putty heller mot vilken dator den skall ansluta :)
<Linda^> testa som sagt att skriva in din lokala ip-adress
<Linda^> 192.168.0.X brukar det vara
<who__> förstår, nu funkar det
<Linda^> :)
<who__> många tack
<Linda^> Varsågod :)
<who__> har tusen frågor till men det kan vi ta en annan gång kanske ?:)
<tiina> Hur installerar man propritära inställnigarna med ati?
<Linda^> Haha, inte säkert jag kan svaret på dina resterande tusen frågor. Men det är ju bara att skriva din fråga här, så svarar någon, om någon har ett svar :)
<who__> skönt att höra
<Linda^> Själv är jag äckligt trött, så ska väl ta och vila lite.
<who__> haha ok gör så
<Linda^> who__: I annat fall har du alltid google som vän :)
<who__> brukar göra det för det mesta men jag finner att det ibland går snabbare att "chatta" om frågorna
<realubot> Vad är det för bs att det är storm i västsverige? Det var nästan vindstilla när jag var ute nyss.
<tiina> hej realuboot....hur ska jag installera propritära inställningarn också?
<peyam> vad är proprtära inställningar+
<peyam> Linda^:
<tiina> realuboot....det blev fel på inställningarna när jag skulle installera dem från ubuntu länken tidigare ??
<peyam> tiina: vad är problemet?
<tiina> att mitt ati hd radeon 3450 blev inte korrekt installerat
<tiina> legacy
<peyam> tiina: vf inte använda den open sourca drivrutinen?
<tiina> var finns den
<tiina> jag vill kunna upgradera till 12.10 och 13.04 men det går inte pga ati
<peyam> tiina: om du vill upgradera så kör en fräsch installation sen kopplar du skiten till internet och gå in på Additional drivers
<tiina> men det har jag gjort nu 6 gg uppåt och nedåt just nu har jag 12.04 orkar inte hålla på installera om alltihop tiotals gånger
<peyam> ja men gå in på Additional drivers
<tiina> vad är additionl drivers
<peyam> vad använder du för dist?
<tiina> vet ej
<peyam> vanliga ubuntu?
<tiina> har ubuntu 12.04
<peyam> med unity? är den brun?
<tiina> ja
<tiina> ubuntu hittar inga additional drivers?
<peyam> tiina: gå in på ubuntu software center
<peyam> och skriv Additional Drivers
<tiina> ja och vad väljer jag där
<peyam> installera den
<tiina> ok vänta vilka är dem där?
<peyam> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/jockey-gtk/
<peyam> den ska se ut så där
<peyam> click på Available on the software center
<tiina> jag har den men den hittar inga additional drivers
<peyam> när du starta programmet händer det ngt?
<tiina> ja ubuntu letar men finner inga?
<peyam> har du uppdaterat ubuntu?
<tiina> ja
<peyam> skriv lspci | grep VGA i en terminal
<tiina> ok
<peyam> lägg outputen på http://paste.ubuntu.com/ och skicka länken till mig
<tiina>  VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
<peyam> hela outputen
<realubot> tiina: Vad fick du för felmeddelande då när det inte gick att installera som jag skrev?
<peyam> realubot: den kan vara redan installerad: tiina testa den här glxinfo
<realubot> peyam: Jag gav henne råd om hur man ska göra. Jag tycker att det borde ha fungerat.
<peyam> realubot: yes..
<tiina> jag paste it till dig det var innan dig när jag pratade med realuboot och installerade det som han gav mig i länken....
<peyam> tiina: fick aldrig den
<tiina> http://pastebin.com/3MB0q8WW
<tiina> här är länken som kom efter den stora länken jag paste it too här vänta
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du om du kör det här: jockey-text -l
<tiina> http://pastebin.com/LY1MmvLV
<tiina> Nu har du fått båda paste it
<peyam> tiina: du har installerat fel version av CCC
<dodel> abouu
<dodel> walla bajja
<tiina> jag tog den som stod på länken att göra
<peyam> jag fattar inte vf du ens kör med CCC när du har open sroucen
<tiina> vad ska jag göra nudå?
<peyam> och jag vet inte vf du ska ens ha den.
<peyam> Ta bort den här som du installerat
<tiina> men detta har ju frågat hjälp till ...därför att jag inte vet hur man gör det?
<peyam> -.-
<tiina> jag gjorde det som sade här
<realubot> tiina: Ja. Installationen av PPA verkar ha gått igenom?
<realubot> Jag ser inget felmeddelande.
<tiina> realuboot:http://pastebin.com/3MB0q8WW
<realubot> tiina: När fick du det här meddelandet: "Problem uppstod då Catalyst Control Center för Linux startades.  Det kanske orsakades av följande."
<realubot> tiina: Har du startat om datorn och loggat in med Gnome Classic istället för Unity?
<realubot> tiina: Drivrutinen fungerar inte med Unity.
<tiina> jag vet inte jag unity men nu har jag laddat gnome oxå med olika saker
<tiina> men det visste jag inte om
<realubot> Laddat gnome? Du ska välja Gnome Classic när du loggar in.
<peyam> tiina: installera xubuntu. du bli av med allt problem
<realubot> LÃ¥t blir Xubuntu. :)
<realubot> *bli
<tiina> därför frågade jag vad jag ska göra har liksom kämpat med detta nu flera dagar med snart 7 om installationer uppåt och nedåt
<peyam> nu ska ja hålla klaffen innan realubot blir sur på mig.
<tiina> hur tar jag bort det där jag laddade för gnome classic
<peyam> tiina: nästa gång du installerar en operativ system du kollar runt på youtube och förbereder dej
<tiina> hej jag har gjort massor själv men när jag inte hittar det som är rätt vänder jag mig hit det har jag gjort nu
<peyam> tiina: kom in till privat chatten
<tiina> jag installerade det som ni här talar om för mig att göra
<peyam> jag ska hjälpa dig där
<realubot> tiina: Du ska installera drivrutinen och sedan använda Gnome Classic instället för Unity när du loggar in.
<realubot> peyam: Varför ska du hjälpa henne privat?
<realubot> peyam: Det är bättre att vi hjälper henne här ås att alla ser och kan bidra.
<realubot> *så
<peyam> realubot: det förvirrar henne
<realubot> peyam: Det är du som förvirrar henne genom att ge henne "hemliga" direktiv.
<realubot> Jag vet ju inte vad du skriver och vad du får henne att göra med systemet. Hur ska vi sedan kunna hjälpa henne?
<realubot> tiina: Loggar du in med användarnamn och lösenord varje gång du startar datorn?
<tiina> realubot : ja det gör jag
<tiina> frågan är hur tar jag bort den fel installationen av grafikkort drive nu
<peyam> realubot: tiina http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<peyam> ATI supportar inte ditt grafikkort längre
<realubot> tiina: Okej. När du loggar in där, byter du då till Gnome Classic?
<realubot> tiina: Det måste du göra om det ska fungera eftersom drivrutinen inte fungerar med det vanliga Ubuntu-skrivbordet.
<realubot> peyam: Jag har läst den förr.
<realubot> peyam: Men det enklaste sättet för tiina att få drivrutinen till grafikkortet att fungera är:
<realubot> 1. Installera Ubuntu 12.04
<tiina> jag har 12.04
<realubot> 2. Installera PPA:t + använda Gnome Classic (vilket man väljer när man loggar in)
<realubot> 3. Installera drivrutinen från ATIs sajt.
<tiina> nu är den förstörd  kommer inte kunna logga in där
<realubot> Jag rekommenderar alternativen i ordningen jag har skrivit dem.
<tiina> Men det går inte det fungerar inte har gjort det 10 gg nu
<peyam> realubot: vf ska hon installera AMD driver när den finns en open source
<realubot> tiina: Du sa någonting om att du har försökt uppgradera till 12.10? Vad innebär det?
<realubot> tiina: Har du använt upgraderingsfunktionen i Ubuntu för att gå från 12.04 till 12.10?
<tiina> det innebär att skärmen blev svart och jag kunde inte logga in alls... fick installera om tillbaka 12.04
<tiina> ja det har jag
<realubot> tiina: Ja. SÃ¥ nu har du 12.04?
<realubot> Utan uppgradering?
<tiina> ja men inte längre när jag startar om datorn för nu e allt fel igen
<realubot> tiina: Ditt grafikkort ska fungera i 12.04. Råden jag gav dig gäller 12.10 och 13.04.
<tiina> vågar inte starta nu för det vart fel
<realubot> tiina: Grafikkortet ska fungera out of box i 12.04. Vad är problemet med grafiken i 12.04 då? Varför vill du installera drivrutinen?
<tiina> jo men om jag ska installera 12.10 och 13.04 måste jag upgradera mitt grafikkort det fungerar inte annars
<realubot> tiina: Du kan avinstallera drivrutinen igen om du använder 12.04.
<tiina> hur
<who__> Jag försöker ssha min ubuntu dator från min windows dator men misslyckas "connection timed out" jag kan ssha mig själv på ubuntu datorn men inte från windowsdatorn. Vad gör jag för fel?
<tiina> jag gjorde där du gav mig länken nu efteråt:
<tiina> att ta bort legacy
<tiina> hur installerar jag ati nudå
<who__> nån som vet vad jag gör galet?
<peyam> who__: vad är problemet?
<who__>  Jag försöker ssha min ubuntu dator från min windows dator men misslyckas "connection timed out" jag kan ssha mig själv på ubuntu datorn men inte från windowsdatorn. Vad gör jag för fel?
<peyam> realubot: can du förklara för mig vf hon inte instalerar opensource driven? det är ju mkt enklare och smartare
<who__> jag använder putty
<tiina_> realubot: internt fel finns nu på installationen??
<realubot1> tiina_: När får du upp det meddelandet?
<tiina_> när jag ska logga in ett litet fönster om jag ska skicka error messagen om internt fel
<tiina_> den fanns direkt här nu jag startade om datorn jag kunde komma in men hur gör jag nu att ati installationen blir rätt och proprieätära installationer likväl
<realubot1> tiina_: Tryck Ctrl+ Alt + F1 och logga in i Terminalen. När du är där så installerar du ppa-purge så här:
<realubot1> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<realubot1> Sedan kör du det här:
<realubot1> sudo ppa-purge ppa:makson96/fglrx
<realubot1> och därefter det här:
<tiina_> jag paste it till dig först hela meddelandet istället du ska se: vänta
<realubot1> sudo apt-get purge fglrx-legacy
<realubot1> Därefter startar du om datorn igen.
<realubot1> Då ska du nog ha fått bort drivrutinen igen.
<tiina_> ok det gick inte kopiera den texten som skulle vara internt fel
<realubot1> tiina_: Gör som jag skriver istället
<tiina_> okey
<tiina_> den finns inte längre....
<tiina_>  fglrx-legacy är inte installerat, så det tas inte bort
<tiina_> men linux headers generic, headers-3.2.0-55 generic och linux-3.2.0-55 dkms är kvar skqa tas bort med autoremove säger terminalfönstret
<realubot1> tiina_: Det kan du göra så här: sudo apt-get autoremove
<tiina_> ska jag göra så?
<tiina_> ok
<realubot1> Ja. Det skadar inte.
<realubot1> Spelar ingen toll.
<realubot1> *roll
<tiina_> nu togs dem bort
<realubot1> tiina_: Men gick det här då: sudo ppa-purge ppa:makson96/fglrx
<tiina_> hur installerar vi ati nu
<tiina_> ska se
<realubot1> Och det här innan: sudo apt-get purge
<realubot1> Nej, fel, så här: sudo apt-get ppa-purge
<tiina_> kommandot hittades inte
<realubot1> tiina_: Du får köra det här först: sudo apt-get ppa-purge
<tiina_> ok
<realubot1> Därefter kör du: sudo ppa-purge ppa:makson96/fglrx
<tiina_> felaktig åtgärd
<realubot1> tiina_: Vad skrev du?
<tiina_> kopierade din text
<tiina_> sudo apt-get ppa-purge : är felaktig åtgärd
<tiina_> sudo apt-get purge  funkade ju
<realubot1> tiina_: Oj, så här ska det stå: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<realubot1> Sorry.
<tiina_> ok på nytt
<realubot1> Därefter kör du: sudo ppa-purge ppa:makson96/fglrx
<realubot1> Och sist av allt: sudo apt-get purge fglrx-legacy
<realubot1> Ja. PÃ¥ nytt.
<realubot1> tiina_: Vi hade inte med "install" i kommandot.
<tiina_> ok nu e det sista av raddorna kvar
<tiina_> Klart allt e veck
<realubot1> Vad står det när du körde sudo apt-get purge fglrx-legacy nu då?
<tiina_> vad gör vi nu att installera ati på nytt helt fungerande och rätt
<realubot1> tiina_: Varför ska du installera det om du använder Ubuntu 12.04? Den behövs bara om du kör 12.10 eller 13.04.
<realubot1> tiina_: Annars följer den med systemet alt så används den öppna drivaren utan problem.
<tiina_> kunde inte hitta fglrx-legacy....den tog ju jag bort själv förut efter när det blev fel
<realubot1> tiina_: Okej.
<tiina_> men jag vill ju installera 12.10 och 13.04 sedan
<tiina_> jag har inga propriatära installationer heller
<peyam> kör xubuntu .. du slipper allt
<tiina_> jag har två grafikkort och inget funkar bra med ubuntu...vilket ska jag ha då? nvidia geforce men vilket?
<tiina_> vill inte xubuntu
<peyam> den e bäst
<peyam> speciellt för invandrare
<tiina_> näää
<realubot1> tiina_: Då ska du göra som jag har skrivit. Först installerar du t.ex. 13.04. Därefter installerar du PPA:t och sist av allt så loggar du in i Gnome Classic.
<realubot1> tiina_: Men varför är du så kåt på 12.10/13.04?
<realubot1> tiina_: Varför nöjer du dig inte med 12.04 där drivaren fungerar från början?
<tiina_> vet inte man vill ju upgradera ju
<realubot1> tiina_: Mjo, kanske det.
<peyam> haha den här tjejen är verkligen offf
<peyam> vf har du installerat 12.04 om du vill installera?
<realubot1> tiina_: Problemet är att ditt grafikkort inte stöds av 12.10 eller 13.04.
<tiina_> jahhaaa...men vad händer om jag byter till nvidia
<realubot1> tiina_: Det är därför du måste installera PPA:t i dessa versioner och använda Ubuntu med Gnome Classic utseendet (som man väljer när man loggar in).
<realubot1> tiina_: Så du kommer ändå inte att kunna använda 12.10 eller 13.04 normalt.
<tiina_> hur kommer det sig?
<realubot1> tiina_: Ja, du. Gammalt?
<tiina_> fattar inte är det för allt i maskinen min är gammalt eller?
<realubot1> tiina_: Man har slopat stödet för det kortet i de nya drivrtiner som följer med 12.10 och 13.04.
<tiina_> okey då fattar jag men amd stöder dem fortfarande och även står så på ubuntus sida
<realubot1> tiina_: Drivrutiner till grafikkort är alltid känsligt. Är det något man ska kolla upp innan man köper en dator som man ska använda med Linux så är det att grafikkortet stöds. Ett tips inför kommande datorköp.
<tiina_> om man ska ha andra upplagor av ubuntu då måste jag köpa ny dator kanske mera kraft i?
<realubot1> tiina_: Men ditt grafikkort stöds i Ubuntu 12.04.
<realubot1> tiina_: Är det en bärbar dator?
<tiina_> okey bra det var nog därför det blev svart'
<tiina_> nej stationär
<tiina_> ja då ska jag behålla ubuntu 12.04
<realubot1> tiina_: Då kan det mycket väl räcka med att byta ut grafikkortet mot ett som stöds i 12.10 och 13.04.
<realubot1> Men jag misstänker att din dator har några år på nacken så det är klart att tids nog riskerar det nygamla grafikkortet också att sluta fungera med nya versioner av UBuntu.
<tiina_> vilket grafikkort skulle det vara ? har amd quad core 9550 phenom....pc express
<realubot1> tiina_: Ubuntu 12.04 kan du köra med till april 2017.
<realubot1> Men det är klart att det är lite tråkigt att inte ha senaste versionen kanske.
<tiina_> okey då väntar jag till dess och satsar senare på en ny stationär dator
<tiina_> men man brukar ju kunna köpa upgraderings paket...för hårdvaror eller?
<realubot1> tiina_: Men tänk på att kontrollera noga att grafikkortet i datorn du köper nästa gång fungerar bra i Linux.
<realubot1> tiina_: Det är något av det viktigaste att kontrollera vid datorköp när man ska använda Linux som operativsystem.
<realubot1> tiina_: Jo, men frågan är om det är värt att uppgradera datorn?
<realubot1> tiina_: Hur gammal är den?
<tiina_> jag köpte denna dator genom en affär i karlstad och han som sålde dem byggde dem själv jag visste inget ens om ubuntu innan dess eller ens grafikort och om dem passar eller inte
<realubot1> tiina_: Jag menar, allt blir ju gammalt och till slut är det bättre att köpa en ny än att lägga pengar på uppgraderingar.
<tiina_> ca 6-7 år nu
<realubot1> tiina_: Men grafikkortet passade då.
<realubot1> Men inte till nya versioner av Ubuntu.
<tiina_> ja men vet inte riktigt vilken stationär man skulle kunna tänka sig
<realubot1> tiina_: 6-7 år är mycket i datorvärlden.
<tiina_> ja kanske det men det var redan då problem
<realubot1> tiina_: Det finns säkert grafikkort till din dator som fungerar med nya versioner av Ubuntu. Det går nog att få tag på för några hundralappar mac.
<realubot1> *max
<tiina_> ati har aldrig fungerat i ubuntu
<realubot1> Så det finns ingen anledning att slänga ut datorn nu.
<realubot1> Om du inte tycker den är väldigt seg i allmänhet och du är sugen på en ny.
<tiina_> nääää....har just nyligen köpt oxå min nya bärbara...inte så dyr...men fungerande...i den har windows
<tiina_> men mina bästa dator ska vara ubuntu i...och grafikkort som fungerar
<dodel> ABooouu
<tiina_> lite seg har den blitt förstås
<realubot1> tiina_: Jag vet inte hur det är nu men när jag köpte min dator så var nvidia att rekommendera om man skulle använda Linux. Men Torvalds säger ju fuck you till nvidia.
<tiina_> nvidia kort...inte dem dyraste men mellan ting
<realubot1> tiina_: Jo. Intel. Det är nog det som gäller.
<realubot1> Intels integrerade grafikkretsar. De ska nog fungera fint med Linux.
<tiina_> jooo intel har ju den integrerade kortet undrar bara om det är bra
<tiina_> låter bra det
<realubot1> tiina_: Det kan vara idé att köra Xubuntu eller Lubuntu om du har en 6-7 år gammal dator. Får du lite mer krut i den.
<realubot1> tiina_: Vad får du om du kör: free -m
<tiina_> jag få dras med min dator tills vidare....
<tiina_> ska se..
<realubot1> tiina_: Det duger gått så länge du inte ska spela avancerade datorspel eller syssla med avancerad bild/videoredigering.
<realubot1> *gott
<realubot1> Jösses. Som jag stavar.
<tiina_> nej det gör jag inte bara med gimp och bilder
<realubot1> tiina_: Du klarar dig nog finfint med en Intel-processor med inbyggt grafikkort. Du behöver varken ATI eller Nvidia.
<realubot1> tiina_: Varför har du en stationär och en bärbar?
<tiina_> realubot....jooo....du har rätt kommer fixa sig....snart jul oxå så...blir till att köpa klappar....datorn får duga nåt år till
<tiina_> för den ena är ubuntu i och bärbar är windows i
<realubot1> tiina_: Du kan ju duealboota?
<realubot1> tiina_: Ha två os och växla mellan dem.
<tiina_> fubgerade ju aldrig klockrent utan alltid en massa strul tyvärr
<tiina_> fungerade menade jag
<realubot1> Samt ansluta den bärbara till skärmen, tangenbordet och musen.
<realubot1> tiina_: Jaha.
<tiina_> ville ha en windows som har typ bankid och sådant jag fortfarande efter 6-7 år inte har i ubuntu
<realubot1> Ja. Det kan strula lite.
<tiina_> ingen har kunnat fixa det i min ubunt inte jag själv heller
<realubot1> tiina_: Men inget hindrar att du har två operativsystem vid sidan av varandra. Och så väljer du när du startar datorn vilket du vill använda.
<Spookan> realubot1: Long time no see! ;)
<realubot1> Spookan: Hallå. Ja, det var länge sedan. Läget?
<tiina_> jag kunde inte installera allt korrekt med det så tyvärr blev bara sjukt irriterad så mina barn tyckte jag ska ha en windows dator också dem orkade inte höra mig år efter annan med alla konstiga installationer och arga kommentarer...hhhaaa
<Spookan> realubot1: Jo då det rullar på, hur går det för ubuntu-se folding gruppen då?
<realubot1> tiina_: Varför envisas du med att köra Ubuntu på din sationära då?
<realubot1> Är det kärleken till Stallman som får dig att inte installera Windows på den stationära också?
<tiina_> jag gillar ubuntu...och vet inte om man kan installera windows i den för den köptes med ubuntu i den
<realubot1> Spookan: Ja du, säg det. Jag har inte den blekaste. Den har jag helt glömt bort. Jag tror den har stannat av fullständigt faktiskt.
<realubot1> tiina_: Windows fungerar nog på den med rätt drivrutiner. Du kan köra med samma licens som till din bärbara så länge du inte använder datorerna samtidigt bara.
<tiina_> Hej realubot  God Natt och Kramis till dig så här sent på kvällen nu....syns annan gång här igen:)
<realubot1> Så du behöver inte ens köpa en ny licens.
<Spookan> realubot1: Ok, jag har en Ubuntu server igång, tänkte man kunde bidra lite.. Vad var det för adress till team sidan?
<tiina_> jasså.....det låter lockande
<realubot1> tiina_: Ja, testa Xubuntu eller Lubuntu om du inte gjort det på din stationära. Om du inte vill ha 12.04 och inte kan ha 12.10 eller 13.04.
<realubot1> tiina_: God natt.
<realubot1> Spookan: Haha, jag kommer inte ihåg. Jag får googla upp den. Vänta.
<tiina_> god natt ska prova xubuntu?? vad är det egentligen mindre än ubuntu eller?
<dodel> realubot är det du som är realubot1 ?
<tiina_> hhhiiii jo det e han
<tiina_> Heeeejjjjåååååååå
<dodel> realubot1 Såg du bilderna som jag länkande igår? Typ namen
<realubot1> Spookan: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot1> dodel: Nej. Jag orkade inte det.
<dodel> realubot1 okej, men då missade du något stort :)
<realubot1> Jag är inte intresserad av dina judebilder.
<Spookan> realubot1: Tackar!
<realubot1> Spookan: Man blir ju lite sugen nu när du påminnet mig om det. :D
<Spookan> realubot: Hehe ;)
<realubot1> Spookan: Spacebug måste ha kört på ett bra tag. Det står att en prolle är aktiv.
<realubot1> En tapper själ har krigat på. :D
<Spookan> :P
<dodel> Jag ser på rosa banden kampanjen på Kanal 7 nu. 63.5 miljoner har bandet sammlat in mot cancer.
<Spookan> Har ju en Linuxserv igång dygnet runt som en fileserver, så tänkte det, kan ju lika gärna låta den vika med..
<dodel> Och folk säger att Sverige har bra välfäld när man måste fråga folket om pengar. Ha!
<realubot1> Spookan: Du får kolla hur du ska installera klienten. Mina anvisningar är gamla som gatan nu. Det har nog kommit flea nya versioner.
<Spookan> realubot1: Mm kollar på deras sida, hur var det kunde man vika med flera datorer och samma nick?
<realubot1> Spookan: Ja. Hur var det nu. Det ska nog gå.
<realubot1> Frågan är hur.
<realubot1> Det var ju någon fallgrop där.
<realubot1> Spookan: Hehe. Det verkar ha gått över till webbaserat gränssnitt nu.
<Spookan> realubot1: Hehe ok..
<Spookan> Kan ju testa det på Macen först..
<Spookan> realubot1: Vad var det för passkey?
<realubot1> Spookan: http://folding.stanford.edu/home/guide/linux-install-guide/
<realubot1> Spookan: Jag vet inte om vi har någon passkey?
<realubot1> Jag kommer inte ihåg vad det var.
<Spookan> Vette tusan om vi körde med någon..
<realubot1> Spookan: http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/
<realubot1> Jag tror inte det.
<realubot1> En annan fråga är hur man gjorde för att köra på två olika datorer. Det var väl något man behövde göra där.
<Spookan> realubot1: Hehe, testar det lite på macen så länge...
<Spookan> Var det inte cpuid nått?
<realubot1> Spookan: Det är för att ingen annan ska kapa ditt nick och vika i ditt namn.
<realubot1> Eller för att du inte ska bli av med poäng som du har tjänat in om någon annan gör det.
<realubot1> Spookan: Jo, jag tror det.
<realubot1> Spookan: Vi är inte så många över hela världen: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/Folding%40home_participation_per_client.png
<realubot1> Jag undrar varför de har minskat så mycket senaste året.
<realubot1> Spookan: Man kanske skulle ta och bygga en folding rig?
<realubot1> Spookan: Typ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_lfVUlFyKI
<realubot1> Spookan: Här är en person som tar det här med Folding på allvar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq1r09ZVfOg
<HeMan> någon som fått cec-client att byta källa?
<nicklas> Hallå, hur är det tänkt att man ska installera propietära drivrutiner i nya kubuntu? Ny installation, allt uppdaterat, men nu kan jag inte hitta verktyget för att installera drivrutiner?
<realubot1> nicklas: Är de inte installerade default?
<realubot1> nicklas: Kontrollera med: jockey-text -l
<nicklas> realubot1: hm, jockey-text är installerat
<nicklas> men verkar som jockey-kde har försvunnit, troligtvis vid uppdateringen då
<nicklas> har testing repos aktiverat, men kan väl knappast vara därför?
<nicklas> det här ser ju inte så bra ut
<nicklas> nicklas@nicklas-K72Dr:~$ jockey-text
<nicklas> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<nicklas> Ytterligare drivrutiner
<nicklas> Söker efter tillgängliga drivrutiner...
<nicklas> hur använder man jockey-text?
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-29
<propus> Halloj!
<propus> inte många vakna här inte :P
<huttan_> jodå
<propus> aha sedär :)
<propus> vad görs? =)
<huttan_> slösurfar =)
<propus> nice =)
<huttan_> själv?
<propus> pillar med mina nya mikrotik routrar :)
<propus> ska köra load balance :)
<huttan_> det låter skoj kl 3.50ish
<propus> hehe :) mycket kaffe blir de :)
<huttan_> kaffe kanske är en bra idé :p
<propus> :P
<huttan_> vad behöver du load balancing för?
<propus> leka och lära :).. sedan hade jag väl tänkt att starta egen längre fram i tiden :)
<huttan_> najs najs
<propus> Yeah.. :)
<huttan_> längre fram
<huttan_> hur gammal är du om jag får fråga?
<propus> 32.
<huttan_> ah ok
<propus> hur gammal är du själv?
<huttan_> blev 29 igår =)
<huttan_> eller förrgår nu kanske
<propus> nämen.. grattis i efterskott :)
<huttan_> tack tack =)
<huttan_> mm
<huttan_> fan va fint med en öl
<propus> joo öl är gott :)
<huttan_> mm, har några kvar sen födelsedan
<huttan_> likabra o göra åt direkt
<huttan_> propus: leker du med servrar o sånt med då?
<huttan_> propus: antar att du ska loadbalance till nått?
<propus> Joo har en server som jag kör som web, mail, databas och dns-servers i :)
<huttan_> ah coolt
<propus> Jo =)
<propus> har du nå maskiner?
<huttan_> jo, ett par stycken
<propus> nice :)
<huttan_> kör ungefär det du sa där, fast ldap också. plus massa kundspecifika services
<propus> cool =)
<propus> har du företag?
<huttan_> jepp
<propus> vad riktar du in dig på?
<huttan_> Det mesta inom it
<propus> cool =)
<huttan_> Allt ifrån att utveckla/drifta system, som t.ex. lön, jobbplanering, mail, hemsidor, e-handlar. Till att sätta upp lösningar åt kund ute på plats
<huttan_> Vissa kunder e man låst till win plattform, andra e linux. Så måste köra båda typer
<propus> inte dåligt :)
<huttan_> Det funkar
<propus> har du någon hemsida?
<huttan_> Nä, inte orkat göra nån sida till bolaget
<huttan_> bara funktionella grejer som webmail
<propus> ok
<andol> Alltid lika skoj att få en screenshot från wireshark, istället för en faktisk cap-fil...
<sakjur> andol: Grrr
<Peyam> salam aleikom
<bamsefar> andol, heman, barre: om jag har stoppat in ett paket i mitt yum-repo och vill installera det med puppet, hur hanterar man vettigast att paket-cachen inte tycker att det finns?
<bamsefar> yum clean all är ju lite tungt.
<Barre> bamsefar: jag har inte kört rpm-baserat på väldigt länge, vet inte :/
<bamsefar> Barre: Okej
<bamsefar> Barre: Har inte apt samma problem?
<andol> bamsefar: Lika tunt på yum/rpm-erfarenhet här. Har själv löst det så att jag låter alla sources.list förändringar (etc) trigga en apt-get update exec. Har även en default dependency på Packages som ser till att sådana operationer sker innan jag försöker installera (eller ta bort) paket.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Jag har alltså ett eget repo som jag lagt till paket i, för att det ska "synas" på klienten behöver jag yum clean all typ.
<Barre> bamsefar: yum makecache ?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jo, jag vill ju göra det när det behövs.
<bamsefar> Eller, yum expirecache snarare.
<bamsefar> 147     Package {
<bamsefar> 148         require         => Exec["yum-clean-cache"],
<bamsefar> 149     }
<bamsefar> Så löste jag det om någon är intresserad.
<Barre> bamsefar: aahh.. nu förstår även jag frågan... som jag har löst det är att sätta en "apt-get update" som require på paketet som skall installeras, så om paketet inte finns så körs en apt-get update innan det installeras    ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag förstår.
<Barre> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur gör man för att en exec bara ska köras om något dependar på den?
<peyam> Hej farbror Peyam här igen
<HeMan> bamsefar: yum har någon form av inbyggd cache-timer
<HeMan> bamsefar: så det brukar gå "vänta ut den"
<bamsefar> Ja
<bamsefar> Men puppet-runsen failar ju tills man har väntat ut den
<dodel> abouu
<dodel> Walla bajja
<peyam> dodel: vart fan har du lärt dej det ifrån
<dodel> peyam, Jag har varit i Danmark en sväng :) Fick höra det väldigt ofta
<peyam> dodel: danmark suger
<dodel> peyam, Det vet jag inget om. Det såg ut som Sverige fast lite renare gator och folket kädde sig mer propert oavsett ålder.
<dodel> peyam,  Vad tror du "Aboou walla bajja" betyder då?
<peyam> Aboo typ abow som i Sverige
<peyam> walla är walla
<peyam> Bajja vet jag inte
<dodel> Bajsa kanske :)
<peyam> aa
<dodel> Men alla danskar hade ett speciellt utseende. Man kunde direkt se vem som var dansk. Danskar har ofta stor panna och smal käke.
<dodel> Ungefär som ryssarna som har låg panna och kantig käke. Typ Putin.
<dodel> Det fanns inget "norrland" heller i Danmark. Antingen var man i staden eller så var man på en potatisåker.
<peyam> hahaha
<dodel> peyam: Vill du veta hur man kan enkelt kan prata danska?
<peyam> Danmark är rasist
<peyam> det är bara låta som om man blitt rövknullad
<dodel> peyam, haha, den var bra! Nation som är rasist. Marken sa "neger" till mig :)
<peyam> hoho
<dodel> peyam, Ta en potatis. Mica den i micron så den blir riktigt varm. Sen stoppar du den i munnen och säger efter mig "Korv med bröd"
<peyam> hahaha
<dodel> Jo, danmark är ett land med många etniska särrättigheter.
<peyam> ja men danmark e CP
<peyam> gillar inte Danmark och resten av Europa
<dodel> Själv har man judisk bakgrund och rötter från landet Israel :)
<dodel> peyam, Vad är det för fel på resten av europa och danmark?
<peyam> dodel: najs. gillar Israel även om de är inte heller så neutrala
<peyam> dodel: känner en uppbar rasism i Europa
<dodel> peyam, Jasså? Jag har aldrig kännt någon rasism alls. Visst kan det kännas lätt att vara lite utanför/passa inte in. Men det har väll inget med rasism att göra.
<dodel> Annars om du menar Danmark så förstår jag dig rätt. Typ detta exempel: http://farm1.staticflickr.com/115/297585163_ee713eea80_z.jpg?zz=1
<peyam> dodel: jag vet men jag känt rasismen mer än så
<dodel> peyam, Förklara :) Det är intressant att lyssna på andra. Är det i Danmark?
<peyam> jobb
<peyam> tex
<peyam> när man lägger ut annonser
<peyam> på blocket
<peyam> när man frågar om klockan inne på stan
<peyam> mkt men jag bryr mig inte mkt. kommer nog flytta härifrån
<dodel> Flytta till ett annat land?
<peyam> ja det kmr ja göra fastr inte pga rasism. utan för att jag vil ha större möjligheter
<dodel> peyam, Du bör nog lära dig lite av det så kallade "svenska bettende". Det är många som uppfattar Svenskar som rädda och försiktiga och det har mycket med att Sverige är en groft isolerat land under flera hundra år. Det är bara nu på senaste 20 åren Sverige har blivit lite mera öppet med hjälp av internet osv.
<dodel> peyam, Men om du vill bli framgångsrik så ska du åka från Sverige. Här är alla förlorare :)
<peyam> dodel: nej jag tkr Svenskar är ambitiösa och smarta. jag jobbar för det mesta med svenskar och group dynamiken funkar hur bra som helst. men svårt o bli rik här
<peyam> det tkr även vissa svenskar
<peyam> Jag gillar svenskar i allmänhet
<dodel> Då vet jag inte vilken rasism du talar dom då.
<peyam> dodel: menar du att det inte finns rasism?
<dodel> peyam, Finns gör det säket, men jag har inte kännt av något alls.
<dodel> peyam, Man kan ju inte bli älskad av alla.
<peyam> dodel: Tror inte att det e endast ngt man känner! det finns en struturerad rasism i Sverige bland olika svenska företag
<dodel> Svenska företag rasistiska?
<peyam> många
<dodel> Vad har dom sagt till dig då?
<peyam> inget. går o läsa, eller genom att läsa vad folk officielt klagat på
<peyam> finns säkert statistik på det. Det var debatt om det också för 2 mån sen på tv
<dodel> Men har dom inte sagt något. Hur kan dom vara rasistiska då?
<peyam> dodel: tkr att du ska bli medlem på min forum istället. http://kurdan.se
<peyam> dodel: de behöver inte säga det rakt ut men att välja svenska ingenjörer före de med utlänsk bakgrund är inte så jättenormalt.
<peyam> jag skriver i stereotyp-form. flåt. orkar inte vara hur exakt som helst
<dodel> Jaha, men det är ju en prioritering. Antingen väljer man den svenska eller den utländska. Tänk om företagen hade väljt den utländska. Hade det varit rasism då?
<peyam> yes. absolut
<dodel> peyam, Men så då är det oavsett rasism om man väljer anställa den svenska eller utländska?
<dodel> Jag hänger inte med. Du menar att det är rasism när svenska företag anställer den svenska?
<peyam> nope. jag tror du redan vet svaret på den frågan
<peyam> dodel: nej
<dodel> peyam, Hur menar du då?
<peyam> dodel: att kompetens och personligheten skall avgöra om en person får anställning eller inte. inte var de kommer ifrån.
<dodel> peyam, Men det är omöjligt att veta andras nyanställda kompetens. Jag förstår att det är surt att en annan blev anställd före dig, men att sträcka upp rasistkortet är inte rätt väg. Man måste prata med arbetsgivaren om varför. Jag har själv blivit nekad sommarjobb/jobb osv flera gånger. Men det är inget jag anklagar arbetsgivaren för rasism för. Det skulle vara en fördom att bara använda rasistkortet när man inte fi
<dodel> ck jobbet. Tänk om jag skulle söka jobb på Swedbank, men fick inte jobbet. Är Swedbank rasistiska då?
<peyam> dodel: det handlar inte om mig. det finns en fakta att utlänska ingenjörer får inte jobb lika fort som svenskar.  Ett litet  exempel är att phd studenter från icke svensk talande länder inte får närvara på styrelsemöten. man kräver at man skall kunna tala svenska. det är kränkande!
<peyam> dodel: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/sverige/utlandsfodda-nobbas-trots-skriande-brist_8599654.svd
<peyam> dodel: ja. jag är besviken att jag inte får jobb medans en tjej i min klass som alltid får Underkänd på sina ordinarie tentor får det jobbet jag också sökt
<dodel> Det där har ju med vilka svenskaämnen man har läst.
<peyam> Svenska ämnen?
<peyam> vad innebär det? om det inte var svenska ämnen skulle man skylla på ngt annat.
<dodel> peyam, Men en arbetsgivare kollar inte bara på betygen. Betygen är genligen inte så viktiga. Så länge man har klarat kurserna dvs har en examen. Då hänger det bara på personligheten.
<dodel> Om dom har kravet att om man ska vara med styrelsen så måste man kunna tala svenska, dvs det ska stå på papper.
<peyam> Japp. men glöm inte at kompetensen är oerhört viktigt annars skulle en bussförare jobba som systemingenjör på Ericsson
<peyam> dodel: det är kränkande när phd studenter i Sverige gör en stor del av vvår forskning.
<dodel> peyam, Visst är den viktigt. Men det man lär sig på universitetet är väldigt lite av arbetsmarknaden.
<peyam> det är demokratiskt att man skall kunna tala engelska i en internationell miljö som högskolan
<peyam> dodel: Det är sant!
<dodel> peyam, Va? Är det kränkande när phd studender i Sverige gör en stor del av vår forsking? :P
<dodel> Är det inte det dom jobbar med?
<peyam> nej att de inte får närvara på styrelsemöten för att de inte kan tala svenskar
<dodel> peyam, Men kan dom inte tala svenska så kan man ju inte förstå dom?
<peyam> de får betydligt mindre lön än svenska phd studenter. Det drabbar inte just mig men ändå
<dodel> peyam, Jag vill inte göra dig besikven. Men jag hade samma tanke idag om detta. Det är mycket man inte får i världen.
<peyam> dodel: vdet funkar så här. varje avdelning har en styrelse. phd studenter som forskar inom kemi har sin styrelse. styrelsen består av phd studenter. om de inte pratar svenska får de inte vara med på mötena. men en stor del av phd studenter tlar inte svenska och har inte rätt att påverka sin arbetsmiljö
<dodel> peyam, Jag har en gång i tiden retat upp mig på såna dära saker. Men när jag blev lite äldre så släppte det. Jag insåg då att jag är inte den personen som jag ansågs vara.
<peyam> nej men det mesta av det här drababr inte mig. men just att jag inte ens bli kalad till en intervju börja leda snett mina tankar om rasism i Sverige
<dodel> peyam, Jadu, att dom inte får vara med på möterna är väll för dom inte kan svenska. Samma sak som Cirkus Maximum inte får vara där för det inte handlar om cyklande elefanter ?
<peyam> dodel: det är deras arbetsmiljlö. ngt de går till avrje dag i minst 5 år.
<peyam> de är en del av gemenskapen
<dodel> peyam, Men det är det här jag försöker förklara. Ibland måste man acceptera att man blir nekad saker. Typ om polisen spärrar av en väg, trots att ingen kommer använda den, så får jag inte gå över vägen, för att 100 meter bort är det en olyka som har hänt. Det är bara att acceptera. Tro mig, det blir mycket lättare så. :)
<dodel> Det är typ "Varför får jag inte gå här". Och man får svaret "Tyvärr...regler är regler".
<peyam> jag acceptera det men det är tråkigt att det ska vara så där
<dodel> peyam, Tyvärr så är det så. Allt kan inte vara roligt :)
<dodel> peyam, När det gäller vid universitet så handlar allt om man ska ha exakt allt på papper. Annars är man låst.
<dodel> aboouu
<dodel> Bild på en dansk: http://a.bimg.dk/node-images/178/5/580x362-c/5178715-morten-uhrskov-jensen.jpg
<maxflax> Vilken är den senaste kernelversionen för 13.10? Har en känsla att min dator inte trycker in de senaste
<dodel> maxflax, 3.11
<dodel> maxflax, eller så var det 3.10
<dodel> Finns på wikipedia
<maxflax> dodel, Min kör 3.11.0-8-generic men har för mig att jag såg kernel uppdatering igår på en högre version.. vad säger uname -r på din maskin?
<wilmer> sitter framför en fujitsu lifebook a series och försöker hitta några properiära drivrutiner till grafiken. Men när jag går till software center, väljer program källor och additional drivers så är det domt där... hur hittar jag rätt drivrutiner?
<wilmer> den har en grafikkrets som heter Intel HD Graphics 3000
<wilmer> kanske inte finns någon properiär drivare till den?
<maxflax> wilmer, har för mig att intel grafikdrivare finns inbakad i kernel
<dodel> maxflax, Jag har linuxkärnan 3.4.0
<HakanS> wilmer: Den grafikkretsen har inbygg drivrutin i linux-kärnan
<wilmer> aha...vad betyder det? Att den redan är aktiv? Fungerar? Kan man kolla det på något sätt. Jag har köpt Trine via steam men spelet laggar avsevärt även med alla inställningar satt på lägsta.... Datorn är ju inte speciellt gammal. 4GB ram... Borde ju klara det spelet tycker jag
<maxflax> wilmer,  Vilken version kör du av ubuntu?
<wilmer> maxflax, 13.04 en så länge
<dodel> Vilka här kommer köra Ubuntu 12.04 till 2017 april?
<dodel> Jaaaag!
<dodel>  * tystnad uppstår*
<maxflax> Om du kört 13.10 hade du redan haft de senaste men du kan ju alltid prova https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-linux-graphics-installer-version-1.0.2
<wilmer> maxflax, tror iof inte att det kommer göra en astronomisk summa om jag kör "näst senaste" istället för senaste. Bara jag är säker på att den fungerar. Som sagt. Spelet laggar jättemycket även om jag drar ner alla grafikinställningar som finns. Skall strax uppdatera till 13.10 och då borde jag ju få senaste... typ... Finns det något sätt man kan kolla så 3D / openGL etc fungerar som det skall?
<maxflax> wilmer, intels inbyggda gfx brukar ju inte vara toppen precis..
<wilmer> maxflax, kan man göra något åt det? Finns det bättre?
<maxflax> wilmer, Ny dator annars vet jag inte. prova och uppgradera till 13.10 och se om det gör nån skillnad.
<wilmer> maxflax, will do
<R4v3n> tjena, vet att de här är fel kanal, men ställer frågan ändå. jag har införskaffat ett gigabit NIC som jag petat in i min maskin som jag kör nas4free på (freebsd)
<R4v3n> sätter ip på den i shellet o det funkar fint, men hur lägger jag enklast till en default route och pekar ut just interfacet re0
<R4v3n> route del default (då jag ser via netstat -rn) att den går mot bge0 som är mitt gamla interna nic
<R4v3n> route add default gw 192.168.1.1 kmr den funka måtro på en bsd?
<HeMan> R4v3n: google ger /etc/rc.conf
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Hur installera jag wireless driven med usb stick?
<Peyam> jag har ingen kabel har
<David-A> nyss på tv "Jakten på rosa pantrarna" SVT1 22:00-22:55. dok om juvelrånarliga. intervjuer med några av ligans medlemmar. (repris ons & tor)
<David-A> (jfr spelfilmen "The bank job" med verklighetsbakgrund som sändes i SVT1 i augusti)
<Aino_Unhola> Hur kan jag radera en dokument från sftp-server om jag behöver root-rättigheterna för det?
<Aino_Unhola> Jag provade att lågga in med username root och root-lösenord, men lyckades inte.
<David-A> Aino_Unhola: i en terminal som vanlig användare kan du göra:  sudo rm -i /srv/ftp/Hemligt_Dokument.pdf
<Aino_Unhola> varför -i?
<David-A> Aino_Unhola: (fast du måsta vara admin för att få göra sudo)
<David-A> Aino_Unhola: så att den frågar "vill du verkligen ta bort? (y/n)" ifall man skrivit fel filnamn
<Aino_Unhola> aa, förstås.
<Aino_Unhola> Men tack!
<David-A> Aino_Unhola: om du inte vill använda terminalen finns nog ett sätt att öppna en filutforskare med root-rättigheter. då har den troligen en gul el röd varning överst att du navigerar med root-rättigheter. då kan du klicka dej fram till /srv/ftp o göra vad du vill med filerna.
<Aino_Unhola> Terminalen är ju helt bra!
<Aino_Unhola> Jag öppnade Dolphin med root-rättigheter, men jag hade den bara på den här datoren, inte på ftp-server.
<Aino_Unhola> Nu har jag min egna webbsidor! Hurra!
<Aino_Unhola> *mina
<David-A> Aino_Unhola: få se? kör du kde lokalt o en sftp-server kör på en annan dator? har du admin-rätt på andra datorn, eller är dess sftp konfad att nån kan logga in på ftp o radera filer?
<Aino_Unhola> Jag kör kde lokalt och webbsidor på en bärbar i skåpet.
<Aino_Unhola> Du får se men de är på finska :D
<Aino_Unhola> cogitoergosum.dy.fi
<David-A> och på latin
<Aino_Unhola> För att du kunde förstå nånting.
<David-A> det blir väl en procent. vänta, ska anlita google translate...
<Aino_Unhola> Haha, Endast Unhola är min favorit! Ainoa är endast, men Aino är bara ett namn.
<David-A> Dumma google translate, det blir bara rappakalja
<Aino_Unhola> Men det fungerar helt bra! Finska är så konstigt språk, att man har ingen möjlighet att förstå google-finska.
<David-A> Aino_Unhola: "google-finska" var ett nytt ord för mej (eller "google-<vilketspråksomhelst>"). men det går att förstå ordet i sitt sammanhang, och det är ett ord som behövs. uppfann du det nu, eller fanns det förut?
<Aino_Unhola> Aldrig hört tidigare. Upptäckte just för den här läget.
<Aino_Unhola> Finns inte i finska, heller, eller inte som jag vet.
<David-A> äsch. ordet uppfanns redan 2010, kanske ännu tidigare:  http://www.hockeysverige.se/blogg/robert-pettersson/10759870/nar-fm-ligan-blev-varre-an-elitserien
<Aino_Unhola> äsch. Mitt Ord!
<David-A> stäm dem :)
<Aino_Unhola> Sov gott!
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-30
<realubot1> Någon mer än jag som har problem med att spela upp film från tv4play=
<realubot1> ?
<realubot1> Firefox.
<realubot1> Det fungerar i Chromium.
<realubot1> Firefox 24.
<realubot1> Haha, vilket versionsnummer. Hinner Fx 100 komma ut innan 2014?
<realubot1> Det fungerar med Opera men man ska ju inte behöva ha Opera bara för att titta på tv4play när man har Chrome/Firefox/Chromium redan på datorn.
<christoffer> Någon annan som det går segt för att att uppdatera paketlistorna?
<christoffer> se.archive verkar segt
<christoffer> eller rättare sagt...är segt för mig
<realubot1> christoffer: De hade ju problem med se.archive för ett tag sedan? Eller har jag drömt det?
<christoffer> jo, varit ganska "ofta" sedan i augusti tycker jag
<realubot1> Mm, har för mig att jag har läst något om det.
<realubot1> christoffer: Hjälper det inte att byta server då?
<christoffer> realubot1 det gör det säkert om jag orkade ändra ;) ...tänkte mest höra om andra hade samma problem
<christoffer> är ju bara att sätta på det i bakgrunden och låta det ha sin gång
<dodel> abouu
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Aino_Unhola> Heissan!
<Barre> tjenis
<realubot1> Jag såg någonstans en lista över sv. mirrors. Det stod något om att vissa var flera dagar out of date. Är det så? Det låter ju riktigt dåligt om uppdateringarna pumpas ut flera dagar efter att de har kommit ut? Jag tänker på säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<HeMan> realubot1: security.ubuntu.com står hos Canonical
<HeMan> realubot1: dvs den är alltid "i sync"
<realubot1> HeMan: Okej. Men om man som christoffer använder svenska servrar?
<realubot1> Då finns risken att säkerhetsuppdateringarna pumpas ut x dagar för sent.
<realubot1> Eller?
<HeMan> realubot1: säkerhetsfixar speglas inte ut till dom alls, vill man ha säkerhetsuppdateringar så måste man peka ut security.ubuntu.com
<HeMan> realubot1: ...om jag har förstått rätt
<realubot1> HeMan: Aha. Det låter ju vettigt.
<HeMan> realubot1: jag kör med svenska speglar + security.ubuntu.com
<realubot1> HeMan: Jag hittar bara inställningar för servrar på ett ställe. Hur kan du använda olika för olika uppdateringar?
<HeMan> realubot1: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot1> Jag hittar ingen inställning i Synaptic i Lubuntu som tillåter att man har olika servrar för olika uppdateringar.
<HeMan> realubot1: jag använder inte synaptic
<HeMan> realubot1: editerar i filen /etc/apt/sources.list
<HeMan> realubot1: gammal (o)vana
<realubot1> HeMan: Okej. Jag ser nu att de am. servrarna är standard för säkerhetsuppdateringar även om man använder sv. servrar i övrigt.
<HeMan> realubot1: är nöjd att jag börjat köra med filer i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ för saker som inte ligger i ubuntu-repot
<realubot1> Man ställer alltså inte in servrarna för säkerhetsuppdateringar i det grafiska gränssnittet.
<realubot1> HeMan: Lägger inte många program själva sig i sources.list.d när man installerar dem?
<realubot1> Eller i sources.list.
<realubot1> T.ex. Chrome.
<HeMan> realubot1: jo, apt-add-repository gör tex det
<HeMan> realubot1: man jag handmatar en repon
<realubot1> HeMan: Varför handmata?
<realubot1> Konstigt att Virtualbox lägger sig i /etc/apt/sources.list medan Chrome/Opera m.fl. lägger sig i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<HeMan> realubot1: old habits never die
<HeMan> realubot1: du måste komma ihåg att jag började köra linux -93
<Philip5> någon här som har koll har på sata-diskar? skulle nog behöva köpa en ny för en av mina 4a börjar ge upp. förr köpte jag alltid hitachi och på senare år bara samsung och förr var WD-diskar lite struliga men det verkar vara WD för hela slanten nu och en och annan seagate.
<Barre> Philip5: WD köpte hgst för ett par år sen, borde fortfarande gå att köpa (men eventuellt i WDs namn). Det är bra grejjor det...
<Philip5> WD verkar ju ha olika färgade serier för olika kundgrupper. tittar på en "blå" men vet inte om det är så stor skillnad. de gröna verkar inte ha samma rpm
<Barre> Philip5: jag tar tillbaka det, HGST verkar fokuserat på enterprise och inte desktop-disks...
<Philip5> Barre: har du koll på om tekniken gått fram så rpm inte är lika viktig? ser att många WD i gröna serien och så går långsammare medan prestandaserierna går i 7200 rpm eller mer
<Philip5> tänk vad trist det är att köpa diskar... cpu och grafikkort är ju kul men ersättningsdiskar är ingen höjdare
<Barre> Philip5: rpm är givetvis viktigt (drar dock mer ström), men nu förtiden så körs rätt mycket med auto-tiering vilket innebär att man kanske vill ha en riktigt prisoptimerad lagring i lägsta tier (5.4krpm eller lägre)
<Philip5> det är en systemdisk så man vill ju ha lite fart på den. vore det bara en allmän lagringsdisk så känns det inte lika viktigt
<Barre> SSD? Systemdisk brukar ju inte vara såååå stora... :)
<Philip5> nä men jag splittar nog den och kör en partiontion system och resten lagring
<Philip5> jag är fortfarande lite skeptisk till ssd över tid
<Barre> nu får du bestämma dig ;)
<Philip5> haha, nä jag har beslutsångest
<Barre> Philip5: ta ett gäng "långsamma"/billiga diskar för att få upp volymen och ett par SSD för prestanda och kör LVM med Tiering
<Barre> det blir mitt nästa projekt...
<Barre> Philip5: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/2677db04-5cea-4dfb-adb0-d0f89c60fdf1/entry/a_lvm_based_multi_tiering_storage_systems_solution_on_linux49?lang=en
 * andol har svårt att tänka sig att inte ha SSD som systemdisk på lokal burk.
 * Barre har svårt att tänka
 * Philip5 har svårt att tänka sig varför inte Barre vill köpa SSD till mig så jag kan förstå hur bra det är... ;)
 * Philip5 tycker det är lika kul att köpa ny disk som att köpa nytt kylskåp som pajjat
<Barre> Philip5: jag köper två Intel SSD till dig om du köper mitt nya objektiv =)
<Barre> Philip5: http://store.nikon.se/nikkor-lenses-fixed-focal-length/af-s-nikkor-800mm-f/5.6e-fl-ed-vr/JAA531DA/details
<Philip5> Barre: hehe, jag har testfotat med en sådan där på frihand! :D
<Barre> Philip5: jag med... mitt hus kändes VÄLDIGT litet =)
<Philip5> lite svajigt men det går att hålla för någon enstaka bild
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Barre: vad tror du om den nya retro fx-kameran som nikon ska annonsera den 5 nov?
<Philip5> Barre: verkar bli en digital fx-kamera i motsvarande nikon FM-hus utan videofunktioner och sånt.
<Barre> Philip5: har inte läst, sett eller hört nått om den, så jag tror den blir fantastisk!!!?!
<Philip5> men med AF
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> ja det är ju nikon... allt är fantastiskt... lite som apple-fans säger om sitt...
<Philip5> va jobbigt det svara vara med diskar då... vill ju liksom bara ha en som är snabb som satan på 1 tb och kosta nästan ingenting och hålla livet ut...
<Philip5> Barre: ok... nere i valet på 2 diskar
<Philip5> Barre: välj åt mig... http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/146723-seagate_intern_harddisk_barracuda_1tb_st1000dm003
<Philip5> eller http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/157596-wd_blue_1tb_sata_iii
<Philip5> IntelliPower? kan det vara nått?? låter som en teknik som man hittat på för att slippa snacka rpm
<Barre> menar du intelliseek?
<Barre> Philip5: Det är nog hugget som stucket mellan dessa två diskar, jag hade dock valt seagate p.g.a. att de specificerar söktiden vilket WD inte gjort
<Philip5> jag lutar åt den jag också
<Barre> den är dessutom billigare
<Philip5> men läser man runt lite på forum så verkar seagate ha skiftande kvalitet på sina diskar
<Philip5> en del verkar ha riktigt dåliga erfarenheter
<Philip5> har deras QA blivit sämre?
<Barre> detsamam gäller WD, det är bara HGST som är outstanding
<Philip5> lite lotteri
<Philip5> jag har (peppar peppar) aldrig haft några riktiga problem med diskar
<Philip5> de har alltid dött sakta och graciöst
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag funderade på det, är HGST något att ha?
<Barre> lshw -class storage
<Barre> oops...
<bamsefar> Barre då..
<HeMan> Barre: labbat något med dm-cache?
<HeMan> Barre: eller bcache eller vad den nu heter
<Barre> Philip5: jag har kört seagate de senaste tre åren och har haft tre strasiga diskar (av totalt 12). Innan dess hade jag inte haft en enda trasig disk :/
<Barre> bamsefar: HGST gör bra grejjir (eller ialla fall gjorde, har inte kört de sen de blev köpta av WD)
<Philip5> säg inte så... du ska säga att seagate är outstanding
<Philip5> nu när jag tänke köpa en
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Jag har haft 11 rma-case med seagate i år. ;)
<Barre> HeMan: nej, det har jag inte... det blir att labba med såna saker när när köket är klart
<Philip5> bamsefar: av hur många?
<bamsefar> Philip5: Totalt 33 diskar tror jag det var.
<HeMan> Barre: nej, när köket blir klart ska du äta juh!
<bamsefar> Philip5: Men vi har massa diskar.
<Philip5> det är ju typ var 3e
<Philip5> :O
<Barre> hahaha.... 33% AFR, det är snyggt =)
<bamsefar> Philip5: Nej, jag har haft 11 rma-case, som rört totalt 33 diskar.
<bamsefar> Jag har fler än 33 diskar.
<Barre> ahhh
<HeMan> Barre: fast du kanske labbar bättre på mätt mage?
<Barre> HeMan: så är det =)
<Philip5> att köpa disk verkar ju vara som att köpa en lott
<HeMan> Philip5: med skillnaden att du inte kan vinna något, bara förlora...
<Barre> bamsefar: hur ser din spridning på disktillverkare ut? för jag antar att du för statistik på tillverkare, modell, ålder, anual failure rate, etc. så att du vet vilken disk som är bäst för er organisation? ;)
<HeMan> Barre: saknas lite faktorer där, tex temperatur och vibrationer
<Barre> HeMan: det enda som saknades var att jag glömde skriva: etc, etc...
<Barre> men det glömde jag ju inte :)
<HeMan> Barre: du glömde bara ett etc
<Barre> hahah.
<HeMan> Barre: men för mig var det tl;dr
<Barre> undrar om bamsefar blev stött nu =)
<Barre> tl;dr?
<bamsefar> Barre: Det gör jag faktiskt inte. Och vi har typ bara seagate.
<HeMan> Barre: to long, didn't read
<Barre> HeMan: hahahah....
<Barre> bamsefar: ok... =)
<bamsefar> Barre: Men det är något som jag borde titta på.
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har data för att ta fram det, barai nte orkat.
<bamsefar> Finns det något bra enkelt "lagerhållningssystem"?
<HeMan> bamsefar: det senaste är big metadata!
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag har metadatan på papper också. ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: det är alltid något som man borde göra... problemet är ju att dygnet bara har 24 timmar (25 om man hoppar över lunch)
<bamsefar> Jo, precis
<bamsefar> Man borde stoppa alla diskar i en databastabell och select vendor, model, avg(lifetime) group by vendor, model typ
<Philip5> HeMan: precis... antingen är man en loser eller så vet man inte att man är en vinnare
<Barre> bamsefar: det är min våta dröm... jag älskar pie-charts
<Philip5> bamsefar: men då köper jag seagate med motiveringen att ni kör bara det bästa och är marknadsledande på ert jobb... ;)
<bamsefar> Philip5: Det kan du nog göra.
<Philip5> :)
<bamsefar> Det systemet som det går sönder mycket diskar i är en tortyrkammare för diskar. :P
<Philip5> seagate... håller rätt bra för tortyr... kanske borde vara deras slogan
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag kanske orkar fixa det. :)
<Philip5> bamsefar: och strular seagate så skyller jag ändå på Barre då du kan vara lugn
<Barre> Philip5: precis....
<bamsefar> Vafan
<bamsefar> Inte schysst
<Philip5> joråå... Barre gillar sånt
<Philip5> han är lite som med relkam... både bra och dålig uppmärksamhet gillas och är bra
 * Barre gillar att bli sedd
<andol> Barre: Synas men inte höras? :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag iväg och shoppa disk. blir nog till att blåsa systemet sedan och köra in en ren kubuntu 13.10 på en gång
<Philip5> kvällen är räddad
<Barre> andol: =)
<Coffe> precis vad jag behövt .. http://devnull-as-a-service.com/
<andol> Coffe: Ähh, så flera år sedan ju :) Sedan länge har vi haft mailaliaset devnull@ubuntu-se.org, som skriver till /dev/null
<Coffe> andol:  nice :)
<Philip5> Barre: det blev en 1 tb seagate barracuda
<Philip5> nu är det bara att backa upp och sedan blåsa så allt blir rent och fint på nya disken
<Barre> Philip5: grymt
<Philip5> hoppas det
<Philip5> så lämnar jag samtidigt 13.04 raring bakom mig
<andol> Philip5: Ska inte hoppa direkt på 14.04 när du ändå håller på?
<andol> Gäller att se frammåt, inte bakåt, etc :)
<Philip5> hehe, nä så modig är jag inte... tycker jag sticker ut hakan redan nu
<Philip5> backa upp är ju också nått som är rätt trist och borde göras mer av rutin...
<Philip5> hoppas jag slippre strula med att få min fakeraid att bli vanlig sata och inget jmicron-scheiße vid nyinstallationen
<andol> Philip5: För rimliga mängder data så är https://www.tarsnap.com/ en riktigt bra backuptjänst.
<Philip5> jo jag borde väl sätta upp något sånt
<Philip5> nu sitter jag och rsyncar mellan några diskar för att får rent med lite organisation
<EAG> hmm, nån som har någon idé om vad som kan vara fel om root-kontots lösenord på en mysql hela tiden slutar att funka?
<sakjur> EAG: Någon byter lösenordet?
<realubot1> Hur installerar man ett program som kräver GUI på Ubumtu Server för att sedan använda detta remote?
<realubot1> Programmet finns inte som CLI.
<realubot1> Måste jag installera ett GUI (t.ex. Openbox) på servern eller hur fungerar det?
<sakjur> realubot1: Du måste fortfarande uppfylla programmets dependencies..
<sakjur> (dvs. du behöver Xserver på klienten samt alla övriga dependencies)
<sakjur> Du behöver dock ingen fönsterhanterare eller skrivbordhanterare
<realubot1> sakjur: Jag är rädd för det.
<realubot1> sakjur: Det var det jag tänkte komma runt på något sätt.
<realubot1> T.ex. genom att installera ett program som kräver GUI men bara använda det remote på en dator med X.
<heise2k> realubot: ssh -X
<realubot1> heise2k: Jo, men hur installerar jag det om det har grfiska beroenden?
<realubot1> *grafiska
<realubot1> Problemet är att jag vill köra ett program som kräver GUI remote från Ubuntu Server. Hur gör man det bäst?
<realubot1> Programmet är alltså inget CLI-program utan ett program som använder GUI.
<realubot1> Tänk Firefox.
<realubot1> Går det att installera t.ex. Firefox på en Server utan att behöva installera X?
<realubot1> Och sedan ändå få det att fungera remote på en dator som har X?
<realubot1> Det låter tveksamt, tycker jag själv. :S
<realubot1> sakjur: Hm, jag kanske missförstår dig.
<realubot1> sakjur: Du menar att det går men att jag måste ha X och dependencies på klienten?
<realubot1> sakjur: Problemet är att servern ska gå att använda från Windows och Ubuntu-klienter.
<sakjur> realubot1: Du måste ha X på servern
<realubot1> sakjur: Okej. Och alla andra GUI-beroenden också då?
<sakjur> ja
<heise2k> realubot: http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
<realubot1> heise2k: Tack.
<realubot1> Men jag kommer alltså inte undan X på servern och alla beroenden som programmet kräver? Om programmet är t.ex. Firefox så måste alla grafiska beroenden programmet kräver installeras på servern?
<sakjur> JA
<realubot1> sakjur: Tack för din tydlighet.
<realubot1> Jag ville bara höra om det fanns något sätt att komma runt detta.
<sakjur> realubot1: oj, råkade ha caps lock ;)
<johanbr> realubot1: du behöver x-biblioteken på servern, men däremot inte själva x-servern
<johanbr> ... fast det är väl en liten vinst
<Philip5> Barre: så där... då kör man seagate barracuda och kubuntu 13.10... :D
<Philip5> nu gäller det bara att konfiga allt som man hade det
<peyam> salam
<realubot1> Finns det någon över gräns för hur många users Ubuntu klarar?
<realubot1> johanbr: Hur fungerar det att ha X-biblioteken men inte Xservern? Måste jag ha en på t.ex. Windows-maskinen då (i Putty?!?) eller hur fungerar det?
<realubot1> *måste jag ha den
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-31
<realubot1> " Hans bitcoins var i våras, vid upptäckten, värda 886 000 dollar, alltså drygt 5,6 miljoner kronor. Kristoffer Koch växlade ut en femtedel och kunde köpa en lägenhet i Oslo-stadsdelen Tøyen."
<realubot1> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/glomde-bort-sina-bitcoins-blev-miljonar/
<DrGrov> Hej hej
<DrGrov> Jag installerade just in Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit på en ny Acer TC-105. Nu är problemet så att den inte startar upp. Slipper inte ens in i BIOS:en. Några tips?
<hexabit_m> Godmorgon!
<hexabit_m> Coffe joins och jag blev sugen på kaffe. Tack för den Coffe
<hexabit_m> ;)
<Coffe> hexabit_m:  så lite så
<hexabit_m> Jag får inte dricka kaffe för doktorn.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<hexabit_m> Fick förmaksflimmer för några månader sedan.
<hexabit_m> Pga stress tydligen. :)
<andol> morgens
<Coffe> hexabit_m:  då beklagar jag
<hexabit_m> Coffe: hehehe
<Barre> mörrn.... och tjenis Coffe
<Coffe> Tjena Barre
<hexabit_m> Närå det är ingen fara. Tydligen vanligt bland folk som närmar sig 40 och helt ofarligt. Men jag vill inte ha det igen. Lite creepy var det ju. :)
<Coffe> insåg igår hur bortskämd man blivit..  behövde plötsligen installera en drivrutin. , de var år sedan jag gjorde det.
<Coffe> tur jag lämnar 40 då :)
<hexabit_m> Länge sedan för mig också.
<hexabit_m> Hehehe ja det är ju tur
<hexabit_m> Känns bra att närma sig 40
<hexabit_m> Men jag är 20 i huvudet fortfarande.
<hexabit_m> Spelar tex fortfarande Bruce Lee i en C64 emulator ibland.
<hexabit_m> Ungarna bara tittar på mig och skakar på huvudet :)
<Coffe> de förstår jag dom gör.
<hexabit_m> Hey du ska ju vara på min sida Coffe! Hehehe
<Coffe> det gör jag ..   vet hur oförstående barnen är
<Coffe> :)
<hexabit_m> Aha ok :)
<Coffe> jag gilalde iofs aldrig vic64 då ladda från band inte var min grej för dåligat tålamod .. amigan var min sak. men är ingen retogamer.
<hexabit_m> jag köpte diskettstation direkt. Pallade inte heller med banden. Hade också Amiga. En 500 :)
<hexabit_m> Och en Atari 1040 STE
<hexabit_m> Usch jag sakanar den tiden! Allt var så mycket lättare då. Och roligare.
<hexabit_m> Eller föresten, med Linux och freeBSD så blev det ju roligare.
<hexabit_m> Hmm undrar om jag har en 40Ã¥rs kris? :)
<hexabit_m> Fastighetsskötaren öppnade dörren till min klädkammare, tittade en lång stund på mitt rack och: 'jobbar du år NSA?' Hehehe
<hexabit_m> *Ã¥t
<bamsefar> hexabit_m: Haha, gött :)
<hexabit_m> :)
<bamsefar> Har du något kul i det?
<hexabit_m> Ja det finns lite godis där. Ska kolla om jag hittar en bild som jag kan visa...
<hexabit_m> Fixar det om en stund för han måste tydligen klippa strömen igen. Hatar när dom gör så. Tar lång tid att få upp allt igen.
<Barre> show me your rack and I'll show you mine =)
<hexabit_m> Brb
<hexabit_m> Hehehe
<bamsefar> Barre: Är ditt rack fint eller?
<Barre> bamsefar: nej, inte direkt.. men dock en rack
<bamsefar> Ein rack
<Coffe> tydligne ingen ups där
<fotboll4ever> tjena, äntligen blir det ubuntu på mina datorer :) Football manager 2014 släpptes idag med stöd härligt
<Philip5> var det spam det där???
<andol> Philip5: fotboll4ever? Bra fråga. Rätt specifikt sådant i sådant fall ju.
<Philip5> jo men ha ett sånt nick, glida in och bara säga så och sedan bort...
<Philip5> vi kanske är målgruppen
<Philip5> andol: var du med i diskdiskussionen igår? blev iaf en seagate barracuda som jag nu sitter med kubuntu 13.10
<andol> Philip5: Noterade den mest som hastighast.
<Philip5> aha, behöver inte ens skylla på Barre än för det verkar funka fint. hoppas den lever länge
<Philip5> känns lite sorgligt att slänga min gamla disk
<andol> Philip5: Ähh, disk är ju förbrukningsvara.
<Philip5> vill att mina ska hålla i evigheter
<HeMan> Philip5: det gör dom
<HeMan> Philip5: men bara om du använder dom som konst
<Philip5> är nog iaf den tråkigaste saken till datorn att lägga pengar på
<HeMan> fast om man inte lägger några pengar på disk så blir resten av datorn rätt tråkig
<HeMan> tror iofs disk är det jag använt mest på min server
<peyam> salam det är jag farbror Peyam
<Philip5> HeMan: jo fast när man väl köpt disk så är det nästan lika kul som att byta kylskåp som pajar att ersätta disk... sånt man liksom räknar med att bara ska finnas där och tuffa på
<Philip5> HeMan: roligare att uppgradera cpu eller grafikkort
<peyam> orka
<peyam> köp en kulskåp
<HeMan> Philip5: fast det är ju kul att leka med disk
<HeMan> Philip5: prova olika filsystem, drbd, flashcache och annat
<Philip5> HeMan: ju det är ju kul men just att lägga pengar på ersättningsdiskar är lagom kul när man kan lägga de pengarna på fotoprylar istället :)
<Barre> hur rullar systemet då Philip5 ?
<Philip5> Barre: inga problem alls än så länge... varken med disken eller kubuntu 13.10
<Philip5> 13.10 har också varit den smidigaste att installera för mig hittills
<Barre> kul
<Philip5> brukar få strula med jmicron
 * Barre kanske skall testa kubuntu igen någon gång...
<Philip5> i det här fallet så är det nog ubuntu i sig som skärpt sig
<Philip5> den vill alltid device mappa diskar på jmicron-kretsen vilket är störigt
<Philip5> brukar sluta med att jag måste tabort libdmraid från installations-cdn för att den inte ska störa sig
<HeMan> Philip5: en sak som är bättre med Unity mot kubuntu är att volymkontrollen kan gå över 100%!
<Barre> Spinal tap!
<andol> HeMan: Ähh, alla vettiga volymkontrollers går till elva ju :)
<sakjur> HeMan: Har du lyssnat på ljudkvalitén när man går över?
<HeMan> sakjur: jo
<sakjur> ;)
<HeMan> sakjur: var förvånad över hur pass bra det lät
<sakjur> HeMan: Oj, jag har mest upplevt det som ksit
<sakjur> *skit
<HeMan> sakjur: det börjar låta sämre och sämre ju högre ljud man har över 100 men typ mitt mellan 100 och max så låter det fortfarande ok på min dator
<Philip5> HeMan: galet! då är det ju spinal tap precis som Barre säger!
<HeMan> Philip5: galet men jag gillart!
<Philip5> HeMan: fast i kde så är ljudet inte graderat annan än med sträck så vem vet vad högsta egentligen är?! kanske är 300%
<Philip5> streck kanske det stavas
<HeMan> Philip5: VA?!? Streck? Hur vet man då när det är för högt?
<Philip5> kan man inte veta. fatta vad kde kommer bli stämda för hörselskador i usa!
<sakjur> http://www.ict.kth.se/courses/IE1204/1314/hing/index.htm <- Åh vad roande att våra kurslärare är helt inkompetenta när det kommer till webb men gör det själva ändå!
<andyland> sakdjur: Det var ju nästan semantisk HTML så ett halvt plus från min sida!
<andol> sakjur: Spelar det någon roll? Den relevanta informationen framgår väl?
<sakjur> andol: det är fruktansvärt svårläsligt och väldigt lätt att missa information utan tydlig struktur
<David-A> snart
<David-A> nyss på tv "Patent 986 - ett svenskt geni mot världen" SVT2 20:00-21:00. om Håkan Lans och vem som har makten i en sjuk värld. som "Big boys go bananas" fast annorlunda (repris lör,sön,ons)
<larsemil> HeMan: pung
<larsemil> HeMan: http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/elektronik/mikrokontroller/arduino/arduino-startpaket-p87875#ProductDetailedInformation
<larsemil> HeMan: känns som ett ganska prisvärt paket. Eller har jag fel?
<larsemil> HeMan: hög latency verkar det som. jag går och lägger mig. :)
<David-A> var försiktig om du bygger robotar. en liten bug som gör att de kan föröka sig, o hela jorden är förlorad
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> farbror Peyam här
<peyam> hej
<peyam> asså om jag installerar TLP, måst ejag avinstallera power manager?
<peyam> sudo apt-get update
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-01
<andol> HeMan: 3.12
<marcel2> hej hej alla! är det någon som har koll på latex, får inte till åäö (i windows)
<marcel2> skriver \usepackage[T1]{fontenc} \\ \usepackage[swedish]{babel} , men ä blir Ãẽ
<marcel2> fick ordning påt!
<Barre> mörrn
<larsemil> men oj vilken latency på heman...
<delhage> boink
<johelish> Nån här som använt Outlooks webmail med sin egna adress? Jag kan inte komma ihåg vart jag skapade nya mailadresser.. ska skapa två nya nu nämligen
<johelish> Helt sjukt när jag inte klarar av att Google fram svaret
<Philip5> god morgon MaxJezy
<einand> realubot: vad har jag gjort dig?
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag i stugan!
<peyam> salam
<peyam> jag farbror Peyam
<fr33r1d3> So whats up?
<realubot> einand: Hur så?
<MaxJezy> vem tror ni spelar bill gates i filmen GATES när gubben trillar av pinnen?
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag!
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Sitter med en ny bordsdator och undrar lite om UEFI och partitioneringen i 13.10 64-bitars som jag tänkte installera.
<sakjur> !ask | DrGrov
<ubot2> DrGrov: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Asthon Kutcher
<DrGrov> Är någon vaken här inne?
<Barre> ja... alla är vakna, men väldigt asociala... ;P
<antii> if fredag then idle
<Barre> if antii then mute
<Barre> ;P
 * andol lutar åt att även slänga in Trusty på en utav sina VPSer...
<antii> Barre: :(?
<Barre> men antii... du vet ju att jag sköjade jue ;P
<Barre> andol: släng in det på primärdatorn fegis...
<andol> Barre: Kör redan Trusty på min primära hemdator, vilket är laptopen.
<Barre> ahhh... men självklart
<andol> Däremot är jag mer skeptisk till att uppgradera den VPS som agerar mailserver :)
<Barre> förstårligt....
 * Barre gör fortfarande squeeze på mailservern
<larsemil> tror vi migrerade från debian till ubuntu lts nyligen... behövde nyaste dovecot
<larsemil> eller hur var det oGG ?
<andol> Wheezy hare nyare Dovecot än Precise.
<larsemil> då kanske det var wheezy vi uppgraderade till
<larsemil> oGG är main sysadmin
<larsemil> vi kör modoboa. mycket bra programvara faktiskt
<andol> larsemil: Så han är bofh och du är pfy? :)
<andol> Jo, modoboa ser ju rätt smutt ut faktiskt.
<larsemil> vet varken vad bofh eller pfy är.
<larsemil> ogg är min största nördidol. finns inget han inte kan syadmina skiten ur. :)
<andol> larsemil: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastard_Operator_From_Hell
<andol> larsemil: I övrigt så spöar min förra chef skiten ur oGG vilken dag som helst :)
<antii> haha
<larsemil> vi får hooka upp dem någon dag.
<larsemil> tangentbord mot tangentbord
<Barre> antii: +1
<Barre> förlåt...andol +1
<Barre> jag kör Wheezy nu,.. och med backports så är det svårt att slå.. (inte på meilservern än då då...)... hur som helst skall testa modoboa på inrådan av la
<Barre> la = larsemil ... tab gone bad
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa.
<Barre> yo DrGrov
<andol> Barre: Jo, Debian Backports är riktigt fint, särskilt för sådana paket man har på serversidan.
<Barre> så är det
<Barre> köket är snart klart (förhopppningsvis imorgon) och då påbörjas mitt nästa projekt, migrere från proxmeox till ? och samtidigt förändra min mail till modoboa...
<DrGrov> Barre: Jag följde ditt råd och köpte en ny dator.
<Barre> DrGrov: ? mitt råd.... är du nöjd så är jag glad... men jag kan inte erinra mig om att jag inrått dit att köpa ny dator =)
<DrGrov> Barre: Ja, det gjorde du. Jag hade ju problem att starta den gamla datorn. Visade sig att moderkortet hade brunnit.
<Barre> DrGrov: ahh.. sorry, minns inte.. tråkigt när datorer går sönder... :/
<Barre> DrGrov: annars då? Trevlig fredag?
<DrGrov> Barre: Hej hej. Fortfarande där?
<DrGrov> Barre: Ja, tack. Det är en trevlig fredag. Får försöka pilla nu med den nya maskinen och Ubuntu 13.10 64-bitars.
<DrGrov> Barre: Du får ursäkta att det tog länge att svara. Har tagit den gamla 320GB hårddisken och kopierar över allt gammalt. Som tur överlevde disken i knappa 6 månader.
<DrGrov> Någon annan vaken denna tidiga natt till lördag?
<nicklas_> tja, verkar vara en bugg i nya ubuntu? när jag ska gå in på program och uppdateringar för att installera mina ati drivisar, krashar det bara hela tiden. kan man installera fglrx manuellt? menar är det samma sak som att installera från rätt ställe, blir det samma process?
<DrGrov> nicklas_: Hej. Vad har du för ATI-kort ifall jag får fråga?
<nicklas_> 5000 serien, så det ska stödjas
<nicklas_> kan kolla mer exakt, sec
<DrGrov> Ok. Jag fick rådet idag då jag köpte min nya dator att nVidia skulle ha "bättre stöd" i Linux. Stämmer det faktiskt? Tänkte på pris vs. prestanda främst ifall jag borde ha tagit ett ATI:s kort istället.
<nicklas_> kortet är ett: ATI Mobility™ Radeon® HD5470 with 1GB DDR3 VRAM
<nicklas_> inte direkt ny laptop däremot
<DrGrov> Ah okej. Kortet verkar åtminstone som ett nytt kort?
<nicklas_> har haft datorn ett par år nu, så njae
<DrGrov> Ok. Vill du veta vad jag köpte för burk idag?
<nicklas_> sure
<nicklas_> jag har laptop förresten sp
<nicklas_> å
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-02
<Screedo> god morgon
<ispookan> God morgon kära linuxare! ;)
<hexabit_m> Godmorgon! :)
<Aino_Unhola> Morgon.
<andol> Sådärja, då körs det Ubuntu 14.04 på en utav VPS:erna...
<sakjur> andol: Production antar jag? What could possibly go wrong?
<sakjur> (Har UDSen redan varit btw?)
<HakanS> sakjur: 19-21 November. http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<andol> sakjur: Tja, production är väl i det här fallet lite utav ett relativt begrepp. Använder VPS:en ifråga mest som shell-server, att irc:a ifrån, köra cronjob etc. Det vill säga tillräckligt skarpt för att jag ska märka (och störas) ifall något trasas sönder, men inte så att det är hela världen.
<tiina> Hej hej jag har fråga fortfarande ang om att byta grafikkort till ubuntu för att kunna uppdatera och uppgradera till senare ubuntu versioner?
<HakanS> tiina: Vilken Ubuntu-version har du nu? Vilket grafikkort har du? Och vad händer när du uppgraderar?
<tiina> Hej jag har ubuntu 12.04 och har ati hd radeon 3450
<tiina> jag kan ej uppgradera detta blir helt utan grafikkort och svart
<tiina> HakanS: såg du mitt svar?
<tiina> Hallåååå.....gott folk är det ingen här idag?
<HakanS> tiina: Jag har ingen erfarenhet av amd-grafik
<tiina> men vilken grafikkort passar med ubuntu eftersom ati strular?
<DrGrov> Hej hej allihopa
<DrGrov> tiina: Jag har alltid använt nVidias kort och alltid fungerat bra i Ubuntu.
<HakanS> tiina: Intel-grafik har inbyggt stöd i linux-kärnan.
<HakanS> tiina: Du har kanske redan läst detta? http://askubuntu.com/questions/209876/upgraded-ubuntu-from-12-04-to-12-10-ati-radeon-hd-3450-catastrophe
<sakjur> tiina: AMD har många som fungerar bra, Nvidia har en del. Intel är det enda som fungerar riktigt bra
<DrGrov> Man borde väl välja Intel ifall man inte är ute efter prestanda i så stor utsträckning som man skulle vara med nVidias/ATI:s kort.
<andol> Nafallo: ping?
<Nafallo> andol: pong. fortfarande trasigt?
<andol> Nafallo: Jo
<andol> Skulle ju däremot vara intressant att höra ifall någon mer i kanalen har problem att nå http://ubuntu-se.org/, och i sådant fall från vilket nät.
<Nafallo> jag har inte, men min routing är ju speciell ;-)
<andol> Har prövat från lite ytterligare håll (jobbet, Lysator, etc) men inte hittat något mer nät det trasar ifrån.
<Nafallo> så bara bahnhof så långt?
<andol> Antar det.
<andol> Svårt att säga med han Josef på mailinglistan, vad som egentligen vart fel där.
<Nafallo> hrm. vad har bahnhof för ASN tro...
<andol> Nafallo: Jomentitta, här har vi samma fel från Alltele - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346784/
<andol> Ser ut som om de båda går via bredband2.net
<Nafallo> nevermind. har bara specialrouting för BT, Nordunet och Telenor...
<Screedo> jag kommer åt http://ubuntu-se.org/ med telia som ISP, om det är det ni är ute efter.
<Nafallo> Screedo: tack, det var det.
<Screedo> np
<Screedo> telia fiber ska väl kanske tilläggas
<Nafallo> andol: de andra ställena du testade. passerar dem svb0.* ?
<sakjur> Nafallo: http://paste.debian.net/63481/
<sakjur> Nafallo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346790/
<andol> Nafallo: De som inte trasade? Nej, ser inte ut att vara någon svb0 där - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346792/
<Nafallo> nu fungerar det igen iaf.
<Nafallo> asymmetrisk routing som var trasigt.
<andol> Nafallo: Ifall du känner för det kan du ju alltid svara en rad på mailing listan?
<Nafallo> då måste jag ju starta en e-postläsare... :-P
<andol> Livet är hårt :P
<DrGrov> Hallå, hallå. Någon som kunde rekommendera något bra att lägga in i 13.10?
<sakjur> DrGrov: hur menar du?
<DrGrov> sakjur: Typ WM/DE eller något annat trevligt. Programmen har jag typ redan, åtminstone det jag behöver för tillfället.
<lord4163> Jävla Telia, vad händer, några fler som har långsamt internet nu?
<lord4163> 2Mbps det borde vara 8.
<lord4163> Ser ut som det finns väldigt mycket latency just nu, ingen svarar
<sakjur> lord4163: jag ser iallafall att du skriver (timestamp :21:38, :22:06, :25:17) :) Har som tur är inte Telia
<Nafallo> hrm. bara jag som har problem att etablera anslutningar mot acc.umu.se? verkar som hammurabi är boven.
<Nafallo> (acc.umu.se = ftp.se.debian.org/se.archive.ubuntu.com)
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Hur skall jag testa ifall det behövs?
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Bara öppna acc.umu.se länken som du skrev?
<christoffer> Nafallo jo, haft problem hela veckan. Ställde precis om direkt till ftp.sunet.se
<Nafallo> DrGrov: svårt att testa. tänkte mest om någon sett något, som typ christoffer :-)
<christoffer> Nafallo vad är hammurabi?
<christoffer> DrGrov acc.umu.se är en av Ubuntu "speglarna" här i Sverige så enklaste sättet att testa är att försöka ladda ner uppdateringar från den servern
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Ah okej. Ursäkta missförståndet :)
<DrGrov> christoffer: Ah okej :)
<DrGrov> Kör ni förresten 13.04 eller 13.10?
<christoffer> 12.04 på allt
<DrGrov> christoffer: Ok :)
<DrGrov> Jag undrar att hur stor skillnad är det på GTK 3.6 och 3.8?
<Nafallo> christoffer: den maskinen jag fått timeouts från hittills :-)
<christoffer> Nafallo jaha
<christoffer> :D
<christoffer> DrGrov Vet faktiskt inte
<Nafallo> DrGrov: 13.04 på hemmaservern, 13.10 på netbooken.
<David-A> nyss på radion "Kropp & själ: bakteriekriget" 15:03-15:55 SR P1. om peak-antibiotika, att hitta alternativ till antibiotika. (repris från tis)
<christoffer> DrGrov verkar som att Gtk 3.8 ger stöd för Wayland 1.0 och lite annat smått o gott
<christoffer> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-list/2013-March/msg00019.html
<christoffer> vad 3.7 la till vet jag inte
<David-A> strax på tv "Patent 986 - ett svenskt geni mot världen" SVT2. om Håkan Lans. (repris fr tor, repris sön & ons)
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Har du ändrat tema på den netbooken du kör 13.10 på?
<DrGrov> christoffer: Tack, skall läsa in mig :)
<peyam> Asså vf fryser ubunru på battery?
<peyam> vad är problemet
<DrGrov> Det är väl GTK 3.8 i 13.10? Tänkte försöka installera lite teman. Kan det bli problem med t.ex. utseendet i vissa icke GTK3 program?
<peyam> grabar, jag skulle vilja ha min terminal som det är i Voyager
<peyam> hur gör man?
<Nafallo> DrGrov: nej
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Ok. Du är standard :O
<DrGrov> Fel smiley, menade :)
<David-A> DrGrov: heter det inte gladis? (på 1980-talet hette det gladman, men det var för sexistiskt)
<peyam> http://peyam30.deviantart.com/art/Devianart-1-411065007
<peyam> va tkr ni om mitt skrivbord?
<MaxJezy> fint
<peyam> tack
<peyam> jag har små skärmar så jag vill utnyttja maximala ytan till anant
<DrGrov> David-A: Hej, ursäkta det tog länge att svara. Gladis ja, sexistiskt. Dessa nymoderna problem :)
<DrGrov> Förresten, någon som är kunnig på tyska här och kunde eventuellt översätta lite om ett paket jag tänkte köra in via en PPA och kör ju 64-bit och vill vet ifall det faktiskt går till 64-bitars 13.10.
<David-A> DrGrov: blir det rappakalja med Google Översätt?
<DrGrov> David-A: Jag litar aldrig på Google translate vid tillfällen som detta. Vågar ju inte lita på det fullt ut LOL
<DrGrov> David-A: Här är länken till det jag funderade över, finns 2st steg hur det går att installera. http://linuxwelt.blogspot.fi/2013/10/ubuntu-1310-tv-maxe-sopcast-installieren.html
<David-A> DrGrov: aha, du ska översätta nåt till tyska, inte att du behöver förstå nått du hittat på nätet
<DrGrov> David-A: Jo precis. Jag vågar ju inte lita på det om det faktiskt funkar i 13.10 64-bitars eller inte. Dom två stegen blir ju onödiga ifall det inte fungerar.
<David-A> DrGrov: jag ser ingen text o ingenting utom en javascriptikon med länkar. krävs js för att överhuvud se nånting på den sidan?
<DrGrov> David-A: Ja, jag tror det. Jag kan kopiera texten till en pastebin ifall det är bättre?
<David-A> DrGrov: trots att jag läst tyska en gång i tiden brukar jag bara känna igen vartannat ord, så google översätt är nog inte sämre. men pastebinna ifall nån annan känner sig manad
<DrGrov> David-A: Ok. Skall göra det.
<DrGrov> David-A: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347979/
<DrGrov> Sedan bilden efter texten, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-q8MPx0zp93Q/UmZnJpbF5QI/AAAAAAAAEeA/JQkeNKf7YoA/s1600/ubuntu-13.10-sopcast.png
<DrGrov> David-A: Hittade PPA:n där det verkar som det fungerar. https://launchpad.net/~venerix/+archive/pkg
<DrGrov> Det löste sig, hittade en engelsk handbok :) http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/install-tv-maxe-ubuntu-1310-linuxmint-16/
<DrGrov> Tack David-A för tiden du tog att svara :)
<David-A> DrGrov: jag har provat att översätta själv o sedan med google översätt, o googles blev bättre.
<David-A> (Det är viktigt att inte missa några "inte")
<DrGrov> David-A: Ok :) Det löste sig, borde ha bara sökt vidare så skulle jag ju ha hittat en engelsk version om hur man gör det :)
<peyam> chera mano kick mikoni?
<brrrrrr> hej, någon erfaren i mint här? ubuntu har ju software center, men hittar inget sådant i mint
 * andol bläddrar lite i http://www.linuxmint.com/documentation/user-guide/swedish_4.0.pdf
<andol> brrrrrr: Har du måhända en Software portal?
<brrrrrr> nej
<brrrrrr> gillar inte detta os
<brrrrrr> vad finns det mer för bra förutom ubuntu?
<andol> Det beror på vad du är ute efter :) Kan hitta gott om specialfall där jag kan tänka mig att föredra en annan dist alt os, men generellt sett så är jag (kanske föga förvånande) svag för Ubuntu som generellt val.
<andol> brrrrrr: Vad är det du letar efter, som du inte finner i Ubuntu?
<brrrrrr> letade efter ett program där man kan söka program o installera dom
<brrrrrr> men pallar inte mint , får bli ubuntu igen
<lord4163> brrrrrr: Beror på vad du vill använda din dator till och vad du gillar för DE/WM.
<andol> lord4163: Fast i många fall är ju skrivbordsmiljö (etc) något man i regel kan byta oberoende utav att byta dist.
 * andol gissar i övrigt att DE/WM inte nödvändigtvis är helt uppenbara förkortningar, eller ens att uttrycket skrivbordsmiljö är det för den delen.
<lord4163> andol: Säkert men om du vill ha KDE skulle jag föredra Kubuntu istället för Ubuntu.
<andol> lord4163: Ahh, du menar så, även om jag nog är mer benägen att kategorisera Ubuntu och Kubuntu mer åt hållet att vara samma dist.
<lord4163> Då har jag en liten fråga, var hittar man alla bygg rapporter?
<andol> bygg-rapporter eller bugg-rapporter?
<lord4163> Ja precis bygg rapporter.
<lord4163> Jag tror att jag hittade det.
<andol> Från https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$paketnamn du du klicka dig fram till byggloggar för respektive versioner
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<blurkis> tjena
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-03
<blurkis> har  se. arkivet till ubuntu problem med sina servrar?  återigen så går det inte använda dem,  :(
<realubot> einand: Jag med dig skoja. De e cool.
<realubot> blurkis: Det var någon annan som klagade på det för någon dag sedan så det verkar inte bättre.
<hexabit> godmorgon! :)
<Screedo> Någon som kan rekommendera ett program som skannar nätverket efter anslutna enheter och rapporterar tillbaks ipadressen?
<Screedo> som gärna kan visa mac adress också. :)
<madbear> Screedo: nmap
<larsemil> madbear: du.
<madbear> larsemil: wzup
<larsemil> madbear: nyss hemkommen från norge.
<madbear> jasså, idag ska jag åka tåg till kiruna T_T
<larsemil> madbear: du, jag vet inte rktigt vad jag ska göra med spelet. you have to pysh det du har. oavsett hur trasigt det är. :)
<madbear> jaha så du vill göra nånting?
<madbear> ok ok jag kan kolla på det ikväll då, på tåget
<madbear> pusha nåt som iaf går att starta
<larsemil> madbear: jag har haft massa tid senaste veckan, semester jao. istället har jag spelat faeria
<larsemil> ja men gör det. vore jätteskoj
<larsemil> och sen styr vi upp dev branch ordentligt och sånt
<madbear> mm
<Hund> Någon som vet varför min dator med Xubuntu blir tilldelad ny IP flera gånger om dagen helt plötsligt? Sjukt störande.
<larsemil> madbear: registrera dig som medlem också. så att du får mail osv.
<blurkis> blä för söndagsångest..
<blurkis> om man blir medlem i LoCot via launchpad... vad händer då? Jag blev medlem nu,  och har varit aktiv här för några år sedan.. men tänkte att jag kan bli en siffra i mängden som stöd av något slag, och kanske hjälpa till med något om jag har tid över..  men att bli medlem där, det innebär inget va? jag menar, man får inget konto på ubuntu-se.org, egen email eller liknande?
<andol> blurkis: nej, medlemskapet är mestadels symboliskt, även om jag tror det ev. kan vara ett krav vid röstningar och dylikt.
<blurkis> andol, ah, ok.
<blurkis> är det som förr i tiden att vi mötena, så läggs planer upp på saker som skall göras etc? de loggarna publiceras någonstans?
<blurkis> vifd
<blurkis> vid
<andol> blurkis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/
 * andol kan även rekomendera mailinglistan - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-se
<andol> blurkis: Notera dock att det inte försigår någon fantastisk mängd aktivitet, så vill du göra något kan det ev. behövas lite egna iniativ.
<andol> På den positiva sidan är dock att det finns en hyfsad bunt halvaktiv, så ifall du tar något skoj iniativ är det inte omöjligt att fler hakar på.
<robb4n> tjohej, någon stjäl som är vaken? vet inte om detta är rätt kanal men
<robb4n> det är så här att jag har installerat senaste amd beta drivers, fglrx, men hur öppnat jag settings för grafikkortet? verkar ju inte följa med något som det gör i windows
<DrGrov> God söndag på er alla!
<DrGrov> Hur brukar ni mera kunniga kör server på era maskiner? SSH typ eller något mera avancerat?
<Philip5> ssh är nog det mer avancerade i så fall
<DrGrov> Hej Philip5 btw :)
<Philip5> hallå
<DrGrov> Okej, alltså finns det något enklare att köra som första setup?
<DrGrov> Tänkte då maskinen är så pass kraftfull att den kunde användas för mera avancerade saker
<Philip5> ssh ger ju ett shell du kan göra vad du vill ifrån som du kan göra från en terminal
<Philip5> ska man göra enkelt så är det väl någon setup med webgui
<DrGrov> Hur fungerar det med att överföra filer osv. med ett shell jämfört med webgui?
<Philip5> du överför väl inte filer med ett webgui direkt
<Philip5> det är ju mer för att configa och övervaka
<DrGrov> Ok.
<DrGrov> Hur skulle man lägga upp då möjligheter att överföra filer osv.? Det via typ gFTP och SSH-protokollet därifrån?
<DrGrov> Eller har jag missuppfattat upplägget?
<andyland> kör SFTP dvs FTP över SSH så är det säkert också ;)
<Philip5> du kan använda ssh för filetransfer om du vill
<DrGrov> Okej.
<DrGrov> andyland: Ja, det har jag använt tidigare då jag haft SSH access till en server för tillfällig storage.
<andyland> Och om burken ligger på en publik domän så skulle jag byta default porten 22 till någonting annat kanske 1337 :P'
<DrGrov> andyland: Leet :)
<DrGrov> andyland: Hur enkelt är det att konffa ett passligt domannämn som maskerar ip:n?
<andyland> Då får du sätta dig in i DNS vilket oftast sköts därifrån du köper domänen
<andyland> DrGrov: Ipadressen kan du dock inte maskera, men du skulle kunna köra det över Tor ifall du vill vara hemlig
<DrGrov> andyland: Ok. Det är ju förstås enbart i privat bruk så det är inga hemligheter i sig.
<DrGrov> Nej, nu fotbolldags. Återkommer senare. Tack andyland och Philip5 för hjälpen hittills.
<Philip5> vassego
<andol> andyland: Bortsett från den minimala nyttan med att byta port på sshd, är det i alla fall inte lämpligare att byta till en annan privligerad port?
<andyland> andol: Nej exakt. Det var det jag menade
<andol> andyland: Jo, men 1337 är ju inte en privligerad port.
<andyland> #dåligtförsöktillattvaralustig
<andol> Kan vara lite svårt online ibland :P
<DrGrov> Hej hej. Går 12.04 64-bitars paket att använda i 13.10 64-bitars eller finns det risker för problem?
<DrGrov> Hittade nämligen Pirateplayer (pirateplay.se) som kunde lösa mina geoblockeringsproblem från Finland då jag inte kan se på svenska webbsändningar. Ifall detta är off-topic så tar jag det annanstans. Tack.
<andol> DrGrov: Det beror vilka beroenden som finns inblandade :) Om det är problem på den fronten så kommer dock pakethanteraren säga ifrån när du försöker installera paketet.
<DrGrov> andol: Så det borde gå att åtminstone försöka testa installera dom 3 paketen som finns?
<andol> DrGrov: Precis
<DrGrov> andol: Här är länken till själva programmet och Ubuntu-instruktionerna. http://pirateplay.se/installera_pirateplayer_i_ubuntu.html
<andol> DrGrov: Det vanligaste är dessutom att paketet byggda för äldre dist funkar i nyare dist, men det beror som sagt på.
<DrGrov> Men det står något underligt efter dom 64-bitars paketen, (...amd64.deb...)
<DrGrov> andol: Ok, då skall jag försöka ladda ner dom och testa.
<DrGrov> andol: Tack för hjälpen :)
<andol> I övrigt så är gdebi ett trevligare verktyg än dpkg att installera lösa paket med, då försöker installera beroenden på egen hand, medans dpkg mest klagar över saknade beroenden, vilket iofs kan lösas efteråt med apt-get install -f
<sakjur> andol: Processen är väl typ: dpkg -i PAKET.deb || apt-get install -fy && dpkg -i PAKET.deb
<andol> sakjur: Nje, har för mig att dpkg har förberett tillräckligt mycket under första körningen att apt-get install -f räcker. Fast som sagt,  gdebi är nästan trevligare då.
<andol> Sen har vi ju även falet då beroendena inte går att tillfredställa, och apt-get install -f istället plockar bort det dpkg initiallt lade in.
<andol> sakjur: Passande att du är här nu dock :) Funderar på att migrera min blogg till pelican. Hur trivs du med det?
<sakjur> andol: jag vet inte riktigt, jag gillar Markdown och så, men Tumblr > Pelican för min del
<sakjur> är allmänt för lat för att driva en blogg
<andol> Kan inte direkt säga att min blogg uppdateras med någon jättefrekvens. Har dock ett antal historisk inlägg som verkade vara uppskattade baserat på den ständigt återkommande trafiken till dem.
 * andol ska flytta bort från wordpress.com pga utav att de fortfarande inte är ipv6:ga, och tänkte då i samma veva pröva på något nytt, såsom pelican.
<andol> Har ändå knappt några kommentarer i bloggen, så då känns statisk html mer sunt än att generea massa dynamiskt om och om igen.
<DrGrov> Det där Pirateplay är otroligt bra för oss finlandssvenskar. Kul att någon orkat skriva ihop det.
<DrGrov> Får in Sveriges TV4, TV3, TV6 här men ingen chans att ändå kolla via nätet.
<DrGrov> andol: Vad kör du för burk ifall jag får fråga?
<andol> DrGrov: Sitter med en Dell XPS 13, Developer Edition.
<andyland> En sådan skulle man vilja ha: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010756467/lenovo-thinkpad-t440s-ci7-2-1-8gb-256-ssd-3g-fhd-14-w7p-w8p/ lite dyra dock
<andol> Jo, Thinkpads brukar kunna vara riktigt fina.
<sakjur> andol: Är XPS 13 bra?
<sakjur> andyland: Fast den har den dåliga trackpaden
<andyland> sakjur: clit mouse brukar vara viktigt för oss nördar, men jag visste inte att trackpaden var dålig?
<sakjur> andyland: Älskar de översta tre knapparna på den här: http://cdn-static.zdnet.com/i/story/30/40/090937/thinkpad_edge_11_i3.jpg
<andyland> ^^
<DrGrov> andol: Vad är det för specs i Dell XPS 13, Developer Editionen?
<andyland> DrGrov: Annars gör system76 bra linuxvänliga grejer: https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/daru4
<andyland> Dock är det absolut ingenting fel på Dell XPS Dev. Ed
<DrGrov> andyland: Ok :) Köpte just en ny, började fundera ifall jag bör uppgradera till 16GB el. 32GB då moderkortet är ett Asus Extreme 3.
<DrGrov> Har 8GB för tillfället.
<andyland> Mjo, jag har 16GB på jobbmacen och det är väl trevligt men egentligen lite overkill. Sitter du och renderar video eller vad är ditt usecase?
<andol> DrGrov: http://www.dell.com/se/foretag/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<andol> andyland: Vad jag saknade hos System76 var en tillräckligt lätt och slimmad laptop.
<andyland> "To have built in ethernet or not to have, that is the question"
<andol> Ifall det ska bli att köpa stationär igen så skulle dock System76 kunna locka.
<andyland> andol: XPSen är väl ändå lite dyr för vad man får för hårdvara va? Men 1.36kg är ju riktigt bra
<DrGrov> Vad har dom för processorer på dom stationära?
<andyland> DrGrov: Jag har mest kollat på Galago UltraPro laptopen, men jag har inte hört något dåligt om system76 i alla fall
<DrGrov> Kör dom med Xeon processorer i dom maskinerna, någon av dom?
<DrGrov> Ja, jag renderar videon och tunga bilder. Inget annat egentligen. Dock desto mer så desto bättre.
<andol> andyland: Tja, handlade mycket om formatet för min del, samt att hårdvaran vart mer än nog för mina behov.
<andyland> DrGrov: Du kan köpa tower servrar med Xeon processorer dock så innehåller inga av deras desktops det från vad jag kan se. https://www.system76.com/desktops/ & https://www.system76.com/servers/
<andol> DrGrov: Du får ta och handla arbetsstation från HeMan? :)  http://www.southpole.se/solutions.php?category=workstations&id=12023
<andyland> andol: mm först måste man bra vinna på lotto
<andol> Att vinna på lotto vore onekligen praktiskt.
<DrGrov> Brb
<DrGrov> Hej igen
<DrGrov> Hur kan jag söka efter filer enkelt i en terminal? Hade en fil jag tog bort, hamnade i papperskorgen, tog tillbaka men skapade en kopia. Kan inte hitta kopian ifall den nu finns kvar någonstans.
<DrGrov> locate funkar väl som ett alternativ?
<larsemil> ja men ibland har jag mer tur med find
<larsemil> find ./ -name *kopia*
<larsemil> osv
<DrGrov> larsemil: Hej, det var länge sedan :)
<DrGrov> larsemil: Du råkar inte veta varför .mp4 filer inte syns som previews i 13.10:s egna filhanterare?
<DrGrov> Den som är standard
<larsemil> jag kör inte ubuntu
<larsemil> eller. jag kör kubuntu
<larsemil> och i dolphin har jag preview.
<larsemil> saknas säkert någon codec
<DrGrov> Dock syns den i Trash som vanlig
<DrGrov> Märkligt.
<DrGrov> Och alla andra .mp4 syns som dom skall
<DrGrov> Nå väl, kanske någon codec som jag transcodar fel med :)
<DrGrov> Minns inte alls hur jag fick .mp4 gjorda
<DrGrov> Blev att göra om allt till bättre kvalite DIVX3 .avi istället.
<David-A> nu börjar på tv "Patent 986 - ett svenskt geni mot världen" SVT2 23:50-00:50. om Håkan Lans. (repris från tor & lör, repris ons)
<DrGrov> David-A: Ah, det där har jag sett. Det är dokumentär från förra året? Eller missförstår jag texten?
<David-A> DrGrov: det står att den är gjord i år, du har en chans till att se den på tv om du inte har internet
<DrGrov> David-A: Haha :)
<DrGrov> Borde kanske titta på vanlig TV någon gång också. Börjar bli minst 3, högst 4 år sedan jag kollat vanlig tv.
<peppis> go kväll
<DrGrov> Hej peppis
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-27
<propus> hmm..
<David-A__> propus: jag köpte en burk pepparkakor, men nu har jag förätit mej innan vi haft en mysig småätningsstund, så jag tror jag står över
<David-A__> propus: hitta du nåt på launchpad?
<propus> David-A__: har inte kollat.. har haft fullt upp med annat ikväll.. men ska försöka lösa problemet inatt
<propus> David-A__: vad har du sysslat med ikväll?
<David-A__> propus: efter alla bra dokumentärer, ingenting
<propus> David-A__: vad har du sett för dokumentärer?
<David-A__> samtiden tema om litteratur
<screedo> God morgon
<HeMan> Morrn
<propus> godmorgon trött mössor!
<screedo> propus: [06:28] <screedo> God morgon, [08:33] <propus> godmorgon trött mössor! Undrar vem som är tröttmössan? :)
<propus> hehe
<bobin> Hej. Någon som vet hur jag kan boota Ubuntu till terminalen från grub utan att ha Ubuntu installerat? Tack på förhand
<Barre> Bobby_Tables: vöio
<Barre> Bobby_Tables: sorry... det var ett block som föll ner på mitt tangentbord..
<larsemil> Barre: hatar när det händer
<Barre> larsemil: visst är det jobbigt... att det bara kan hända i det papperslösa samhället förvånar mig å det grövsta!
<larsemil> http://www.boredpanda.com/the-bigger-picture-famous-album-cover-art-aptitude/
<larsemil> Barre: ah. jag tänkte ju såklart block som i tegelblock eller något sånt
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha.... ja... det är verkligen jobbigt när det händer
<kes0> Stääda
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<ispookan> Nått fel är trasigt kes0.
<kes0> Vadåå
<Linda^> alla dina tomma rader
<kes0> Vadå, städa ju, var så rörigt med massa text överallt
<Linda^> ctrl + l =
<Linda^> ?
<kes0> ?
<Linda^> ctrl + l städar upp i din ruta
<Linda^> om du använder irssi
<Linda^> problem solved osv
<kes0> Nä
<Linda^> jo
<kes0> Nej, de händer inget
 * Linda^ testar
<Linda^> aha, skojade bara
<Linda^> men skriv /clean då
<Linda^> har för mig att det ska funka
<kes0> =). De funkar
<kes0> De hade varit kul med en storstädning
<Spookan> Linda^: Tjabba tjena hallå! Läget en kväll som denna?
<blippe> andol: tack för senast!
<screedo> Godkväll i kanalen
<andol> blippe: Detsamma!
<andol> bli	
<andol> blippe: Säkert tillbaks på bästkusten nu?
<blippe> andol: jodå, och på plats på nya jobbet och allt!
<HakanS> God kväll.
<Spookan> HakanS: Yo!
<HakanS> blippe: I Gbg?
<blippe> HakanS: Oui!
<HakanS> blippe: Vad är det för jobb?
<realubot> Det är precis det man ska vara. Utestängd från politiska uppdrag om man är kriminell. Det kallas att vara förtroendevald.
<Linda^> Mm... bästkusten! Borde köpa min biljett ner dit.
<realubot> Jävla Fridolin.
<kes0> Men hur du låter
<David-A> prosit
<Linda^> David-A: Hur visste du att jag nös?
<David-A> Linda^: det var jag som nös o ingen annan prositade så fick göra de själv
<David-A> Linda^: nä, ja mena, man kan matematiskt/statiskiskt räkna ut vad som syns i din webbkamera, så räknade ut att du nös
<Linda^> David-A: Väldigt mycket matematiska beräkningar från din sida.
<Linda^> Nu dags för serier igen. Hejdå.
<David-A> Linda^: ja, det är makt. såg du inte vetenskapens värld tidigare i kväll?
<Linda^> David-A: Nej, har ingen TV.
<David-A> Linda^: om du har internet kan du se den ändå
<David-A> Linda^: men då kan förstås andra se att du ser, så det får bli en avvägning
<Linda^> David-A: Jag har nog aldrig använt svt play eller såntdär
<David-A> Linda^: vad menar du med "serier" då? pappersmagasin?
<Linda^> David-A: Det kan du fundera på!
<propus> Linda^: kaxxig brud ;) *fniss*
<Linda^> Inte så värst :o
<Linda^> Jag anser väl att det är skillnad på tv-program och tv-serier iaf.
<Linda^> och man kan glo på serierna utan on-demand-tjänster.
<Linda^> Men det talar vi inte om här.
<propus> :)
<David-A> ja, det är skillnad på tv-serier o tv-dokumentärer, så fort man inser att handlingen i en tv-serie är påhittad så blir den jättetråkig
<Linda^> :(
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-28
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.591061/nedladdningar-fran-tor-kan-innehalla-skadlig-kod
<screedo> God morgon
<screedo> Någon som är duktig på Kina ip kameror?
<screedo> funderar på en sådan här. http://tinyurl.com/o2q2xfl
<HeMan> Morrn!
<screedo> HeMan: Morgon
<realubot> Varför går det inte att se utbudet på NEtflix?
<realubot> Jag vill kunna se vilka filmer som går att se via Netflix.
<drmagoo> realubot: du menar att kolla utbudet innan du har skapat ett konto ?
<realubot> DÃ¥ vet man det: www.idg.se/2.1085/1.591092/eu--inbaddat-material-bryter-inte-mot-upphovsrattslagen
<realubot> drmagoo: Japp. Jag vill kunna se vilka filmer som går att se genom Netflix utan att regga mig.
<drmagoo> tror inte att du får det... mindre chans att du skapar ett konto då... Då utbudet suger hos de flesta (netflix, viaplay m.m.) såvida du inte är småbarnsförälder och vill använda tjänsten som en barnvakt...
<drmagoo> väldigt få av filmerna som går på bio hamnar där, mest "direkt till dvd" filmer... =(
<drmagoo> Det finns lite godbitar, använder viaplay själv... vilket har lite bättre utbud på serier än netflix... men det är en smaksak
<gkeen> http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/sweden-has-a-sub-thats-so-deadly-the-us-navy-hired-it-t-1649695984
<realubot> Finns det skyddsfilm till touchpads som inte påverkar touchpadens funktion?
<HeMan> realubot: all film påverkar mer eller mindre
<realubot> Vad betyder mer eller mindre?
<HeMan> realubot: jag har tex provat använda min platta i en vanlig 3 liters påse
<realubot> Går det att navigera eller är det nästan omöjligt?
<Barre> att viss film påverkar mer än andra
<HeMan> realubot: och det funkar rätt bra
<HeMan> realubot: jag har min telefon i en väska på ramen när jag cyklar och den har en tjock plast över
<realubot> Med 3-literspåsen?
<HeMan> realubot: och även där funkar det förvånansvärt bra
<realubot> Okej. Det är vanlig plast?
<HeMan> jo
<realubot> Jag funderar på att använda en touchpad ungefär som Microsft surface men eftersom jag inte vill förstöra touchpade så vill jag ha ett skydd över.
<realubot> Typ en kondom som skyddar mot klåfingriga användare.
<realubot> Hm, det kanske inte heter MS Surface.
<realubot> Jag menar det där bordet.
<HeMan> realubot: gå ut till köket och hämta en 3 liters påse och prova
<drmagoo> realubot: bordet hette surface från början, sen gav de samma namn till sina plattor
<realubot> Jag funderar på att använda en liggande touchpad-skärm som ett demonstrationsbord men då vill jag att det inte ska vara så ömtåligt.
<realubot> Det bästa hade varit om det tålde att någon tappade en kaffekopp på skärmen.
<HeMan> realubot: om du inte har köpt plattan redan kan du kolla på Sonys plattor som ska vara vattensäkra, IP65 tror jag
<realubot> Antar att jag måste ha en plastskiva över då med mellanrum mellan skivan och touchpad-skärmen. Det förstör nog touch-funktionen?
<realubot> HeMan: Ja just det.
<realubot> HeMan: Nej. Jag har inte köpt något. Jag befinner mig på planeringsstadiet.
<HeMan> realubot: jag har inte lyckats övertyga svärmor att jag får testa om hennes Xperia tablet Z2 verkligen är så vattensäker som det påstås
<HeMan> realubot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2t4RAmfalI
<realubot> http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/dell/dell-e2014t-20-1600x-900-touch-vga-dvi-hdmi-p25473474
<realubot> Jag tänker mig att ha en sådan skärm liggande som en billig variant av Microsofts skärmbord surface.
<realubot> HeMan: Jag tror det är Panasonic eller Phillips som gör surfplattor för industrin.
<realubot> HeMan: Problemet med sådana surfplattor är att de är 1. dyra (tror jag) 2. liten skärm (typ 7").
<HeMan> realubot: panasonic har ruggade laptops som är 15" om det är bättre
<realubot> HeMan: Vi snackar maxpris 2 000 kr.
<HeMan> realubot: sen finns det varianter för att få till touch som du kan sätta utanpå ett riktigt hårt skyddsglas som du sätter en stor skärm bakom
<realubot> HeMan: Okej. Vad heter de?
<realubot> HeMan: Är det den du menar: http://www.panasonic.com/business/toughbook/semi-rugged-laptop-toughbook-52.asp
<realubot> 60 papp. Vem betalar? http://www.misco.se/Product/product.aspx?I_Tab=1&P_ItemId=9005329&hbx_CMP=AFC-05
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har testat detta? http://www.extremetech.com/computing/154258-turning-a-standard-lcd-monitor-into-touchscreen-with-a-5-wall-mounted-sensor
<HeMan> realubot: kolla om inte tex Ericsson har någon gammal toughbook över
<realubot> HeMan: Tack men jag avstår. Skolor använder ju skyddskåpor till iPads.
<realubot> HeMan: Lösningen är nog att använda en vanlig skärm som man lägger en skyddsplatta över och sedan ett touchgränssnitt på det.
<realubot> HeMan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Planet#Visualplanet_touchfoil
<HeMan> realubot: jo
<HeMan> realubot: det är kanske det billigaste om du vill har både storlek och hållbarhet
<realubot> Jag kanske tänker fel. Det kanske är smartare att ha en miniprojektor och en billig surfplatta som "navigationspanel".
<realubot> En vanlig liggande skärm med plastskiva över som skydd och ett pekdon för att peka och klicka på skärmen.
<realubot> Det kanske är smartast. :)
<realubot> Jag har uppfunnit musen.
<HeMan> profit!
<realubot> The Bamboo Pad och en liggande skärm med skyddsglas över.
<realubot> Jag är ett geni.
<realubot> Ta en bildskärm, en touchpad och ett skyddsglas. Vält skärmen, lägg skydsglaset över och voila!
<realubot> Men jag borde aldrig avslöjat genidraget här i kanalen.
<realubot> Nu presenterar säkert HeMan produkten på nästan utvecklingsmöte på jobbet.
<HeMan> realubot: för sent!
<realubot> HeMan: Du din ...
<HeMan> realubot: "Höhö, vet ni vad en pajas på internet kom på?"
<HeMan> realubot: ;-)
<realubot> HeMan: De kommer svara "pajas?". Fattar inte du HeMan hur stor det är? Förstår inte du HeMan värdet av en genialisk produkt? Vem har anställt dig här?
<HeMan> realubot: bugger
<realubot> Det tror jag inte.
<HeMan> realubot: du kan förresten titta på om det inte går använda Kinect-sensorn för att interaggera
<realubot> HeMan: Så kul ska vi inte ha det men tack för tipset.
<HeMan> realubot: lite schysta rfid-taggar då?
<HeMan> realubot: snääälla?
<realubot> HeMan: Kinect är för dyr.
<realubot> rfid? Hur hade du tänkt att det skulle fungera?
 * realubot lutar sig tillbaka och beundrar sin intelligens.
<realubot> Det var verkligen smart av mig att komma på den här lösningen.
<HeMan> realubot: kolla på att använda en wiimote för touch, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s5EvhHy7eQ
<realubot> HeMan: Akrylplast HeMan. Glöm aldrig var du läste det först.
<HeMan> realubot: eller https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nlk6HhDpDw med kinect
<HeMan> realubot: oj, nu blev det svårt, jag tror det var på -80-talet jag läste akrylplast först
<HeMan> realubot: kan det ha varit Elfa-katalogen?
<realubot> HeMan: Kan stämma.
<realubot> HeMan: Den första länken var inte dum men jag vill inte behöva ha en wiimote.
<realubot> Föredrar nog nästan en vanlig touchpad i.s.f.
<realubot> HeMan: Det där med IR-penna och wiimote kanske inte är så dumt ändå.
<HeMan> realubot: jag var lite sugen att köpa en begagnad wiimote bara för att kunna leka med det
<realubot> HeMan: De är billiga ser jag.
<realubot> Men jag undrar om det verkligen är bättre att peka på skärmen med en IR-penna som kräver en wii mote än att använda en Bamboo Pad.
<realubot> HeMan: Du som är duktig på akrylplast. Finns det plast som inte refekterar ljus?
<realubot> HeMan: Envägspolaroid eller något.
<realubot> Det får ju inte förvränga ljuset från skärmen.
<realubot> HeMan: Vad är det för plast de har på matta skärmar? Det reflekterar ju inte ljus från omgivningen men stoppar inte ljuset från skärmen?
<realubot> HeMan: Vad stod Elfa-katalogen på 80-talet om matta plastpaneler till bildskärmar?
<realubot> HeMan: Du har väl inte glömt?
<realubot> Fungerar Netflix på Linux nu? Står på deras svenska sida att det kräver Silverlight.
<andol> realubot: Åtminstone under Ubunt 12.04 och Ubuntu 14.04 så fungerar det ur lådan med Chrome.
<andol> Även 14.10 då.
<kes0> Är netflix gratis?
<Linda^> nej?
<kes0> Ahh, undra bara
<kes0> Linda^: Skaru ha en snus äällääh?
<Linda^> kes0: En äckelsnus, det är vad som erbjuds på min födelsedag alltså.
<andol> Linda^: Fyller år idag?
<Linda^> yessir
<kes0> Linda^: Åhå fyller du år, de visste jag inte, Grattis!
<andol> Grattis på födelsedagen!
<Linda^> kes0: Klart du inte visste, hur skulle du veta det? :)
<Barre> Linda^: GRATTIS!
<Linda^> tack tack
<kes0> Linda^: Vet inte =). *ger en present*
<Linda^> kes0: Hoppas iinte det är en snus!
<kes0> Linda^: Nää, öppna då
<Linda^> vågar inte
<kes0> De är inge farligt
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> andol: Okej. Netflix Sverige har väl inte uppdaterat texten då.
<realubot> Linda^: Grattis på födelsedagen. Snart är du lika gammal som realubot.
<Linda^> realubot: Jaså? Hur gammal är realubot?
<realubot> Linda^: sisådär.
<Linda^> realubot: Not good enough
<realubot> Linda^: Det är hemligt.
<Linda^> :(
<realubot> Varför är Netflix utbud hemligt för de som inte har konto där?
<Barre> för att locka till sig användare, skapa en nyfikenhet och på så sätt knyta dem till ett abbonemang skulle jag tro
<andol> realubot: Ring kundtjänst och fråga?
<realubot> Barre: Den gubben går jag inte på. Jag tänker inte skapa konto för att få se utbudet. Tvärtom så dissar jag Netflix om jag inte får reda på vad de har att erbjuda.
<realubot> andol: Jag är för gammal för att ringa kundtjänst.
<screedo> Är inte Netflix gratis de 30 första dagarna? Eller de har kanske slutat med det.
<Barre> jo, det är det. Men då måste man registrera sig och det är realubot uppenbart emot =)
<realubot> Ja. Dessutom måste man uppge kontokortuppgifter när man reggar sig även om det bara är för testperioden.
<realubot> Jag är inte säker på det sista jag skrev men det lät bra.
<kes0> Flera sidor är ju alltid gratis
<drmagoo> realubot: du kan ju alltid skaffa ett spendon kort, om du inte vill lämna ut dina egna kortuppgifter.. men första månaden är gratis, likaså hos viaplay
<realubot> drmagoo: Jo men jag vill ju bara se vad Netflix har för utbud.
<realubot> drmagoo: Jag vill ju inte ens ha ett konto hos Netflix.
<drmagoo> realubot: här är tydligen en lite på vilka de har, senast uppdaterad för ett år sedan http://nyheter24.se/filmtipset/yourpage.cgi?member=110730&page=package_view&package=34896
<drmagoo> men du kommer fortfarande inte få se hela utbudet utan ett konto, eftersom det vore dålig reklam för dem
<einand> viaplay kan man få "oändligt" med gratis månader på, så länge man är kreativ och skaffar nya epost adresser
<HeMan> einand: funkar 10minutemail?
<einand> Netflix har också en gratis mail
<einand> HeMan: borde fungera
<einand> HeMan: används ju bara vid registeringen
<einand> och vid uppsägning, men om man är "anonymt" så behövs det väl kanske inte sägas upp ;)
<einand> realubot: finnns typ 1000 tals "Kort generatorer" som du kan använda om du inte vill uppge dina uppgifter
<einand> vad menar dom med bristfällig info från Netflix på den nyheter24 länken?
<einand> Netflix har ett otroligt sött API där man kan plocka ut typ precis vad man vill
<MarkusDBX> einand: behöver man någon nyckel som har med kreditkort att göra för apiet?
<realubot> einand: Okej.
<Squarism> Tjo
<Squarism> jag har just initierat uppgradering från 12.04 -> 14.04
<Squarism> hur lång tid kan en sån updatering ta tro?
<MarkusDBX> Squarism: beror på datorns hastighet och intenetuppkoppling, omöjligt att säga.
<Squarism> verkar ta sin lilla tid
<Squarism> kan man inte låsa skärmen under updatering?
<kes0> Jaha här var de SM i in och utloggning, ser ut som att stirnerit leder kvällens etapp
<kes0> devdel fixar en quittning, få se om joinen kommer också
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-29
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/vanliga-modem-latta-att-kapa/
<realubot> Det låter inte bra.
<David-A> förutom allt annat läskigt "modem är förprogrammerade med ett dolt användarkonto 'Kung' med ett dåligt lösenord på bara fyra tecken"
<realubot> Man kanske skulle byta till Bahnhof. Av princip.
<David-A> kan du brut forsa vad det korta lösenet är först? det borde gå fort
<David-A> realubot: intressant fråga på /. om en hackare använder en bakdörr som din isp el modemtillverkare lagt in, kan du stämma din isp el tillverkaren då?
<David-A> eller har man avsagt sig sina rättigheter i avtalet?
<realubot> David-A: Bra fråga. Man undrar ju vad som gäller.
<realubot> Det säkraste är nog att bryta kontakten med internetleverantören och Internet.
<David-A> realubot: precis
<David-A> realubot: det som gäller, är som det var när jag var liten
<David-A> realubot: hemma hos mej har jag en liten bok, en bankbok. där står datum o belopp varje gång jag satt in o tatt ut pengar, o saldot.
<David-A> realubot: jag tar med boken till banken när jag ska sätta in el ta ut pengar. jag får pengarna, banken antecknar i boken, o jag tar med boken hem.
<David-A> realubot: datorer behövdes inte. det var boken som bestämde hur mycket pengar jag har, o boken var hemma hos mej.
<David-A> realubot: det var förståss förbjudet för mej att ändra i boken, det fick bara banken göra
<David-A> realubot: men alla var ärliga o snälla så det gick bra
<realubot> daninjah: Det var på det hela taget bättre förr. Inte hade de problem med att konstruera AI-programvara för textanalys heller.
<realubot> daninjah: Oj. Fel person. Sorry.
<Spookan> realubot: Billiga skitmodem. En kompis till mig har detta, ska visa han den artiklen. ;)
<realubot> Spookan: Gör det.
<screedo> God morgon
<Spookan> screedo: God morgon.
<screedo> Spookan: Allr väl?
<Spookan> screedo: Jo då bra bra, själv då?
<screedo> Spookan: Allr bra här, har en vecka ledigt.
<screedo> Hmm, verkar som om jag får byta plats på T,R tangenterna :P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> tjo
<screedo> tjena
<Barre> screedo: tjo
<realubot> Tar Netflix bort filmer (som svtplay) eller ligger de kvar så man kan titta på dem långt senare?
<Barre> de rensar ibland i sitt utbud, men det finns inget schema att de tar bort material efter x antal veckor (vad jag har märkt ialla fall)
<realubot> Barre: Okej. Så varför rensar de då? Låg popularitet?
<Barre> realubot: vet inte, kanske avtalsmässiga krav från de som distribuerar materialet, men som sagt, jag har ingen aning
<realubot> youtube planerar betaltjänst för musik. Spotifykonkurrent?
<realubot> Barre: Okej. Tack för att du tog av din tid.
<andol> realubot: Tja, vad gäller att vara en Spotifykonkurrent så tror jag nästan att Google Music kommer närmare.
<HeMan> jag kör Google Music, är väldigt nöjd!
<HeMan> inte riktigt lika bra som Last.fm på "radio" men betydligt bättre än Spotify på det
<andol> Till skillnad från Spotify så pratar Google Music dessutom IPv6.
 * realubot önskar att riksdagsledamöter slutade twittra så de inte avslöjar sig så mycket.
<realubot> *slutar
<dado___> Hej! Hur kan jag få os ubuntu på en CD hemskickad?
<Linda^> Har du kollat på hemsidan?
<HeMan> dado___: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<HeMan> dado___: dock tar dom ut en kostnad för det nu
<Linda^> Varför väljer man att få det hemskickat?
<dado___> Min dator har krashat och jag kan inte starta utan cd (måste formatera), men cd:n måste vara mindre är 700mb!
<andol> dado___: Skapa CD på dator hos jobbet/skolan/bekant?
<Linda^> dado___: usb?
<dado___> Ok, hur vet cp:n att ubuntu ska läsas in då det ligger fler filer på en usb (drivrutiner)? Måste jag göra något speciellt eller är det bara att ladda ner senaste ubuntu och installer den?
<HeMan> dado___: du får följa http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<dado___> loggar ut, jag återkommer !
<ePax> unetbootin?
<ePax> Juste... Folk använder ju windows :D
<dado__> Hej LINDA! Ok, hur vet cp:n att ubuntu ska läsas in då det ligger fler filer på en usb (drivrutiner)? Måste jag göra något speciellt eller är det bara att ladda ner senaste ubuntu och installer den?
<HeMan> dado___: du får följa http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<dado__> OK, nu fattar jag. Tack för hjälpen!
<thug313> tjo! jag undrar bara hur jag inte kan connecta till anonine openvpn, det har gått på tidgare installationer av ubuntu, nu blire bara timed out! alla inställningar är korrekta . mvh
<HeMan> thug313: vad säger anonie?
<thug313> att det ska gå, jag följer varje instruktion där
<HeMan> thug313: har du någon log från openvpn?
<thug313> HeMan nej
<HeMan> thug313: se om du kan slå på det och se vad du får för felmeddelande
<thug313> hur gör jag ? är noobie :D
<HeMan> thug313: kör du via gui eller konfigurationsfil?
<thug313> gui
<kes0> Åfan han drar en specialare, dubbel join
<kes0> Den va ny
<maxjezy1> y0y0!
<maxjezy1> 1300KB/s, är det okej download för 10megabitt internetz?
<HeMan> jo
<maxjezy1> sladdar ner lite ubuntu 14.10 från ubuntu.com
<HeMan> folk verkar inte tanka ubuntu via torrent så mycket längre
<HeMan> debian har jag betydligt höre ratio på
<andol> Givet antalet nerladdningsspeglar, på snabba universitetsnät, känns den direkta nyttan utav bittorrent rätt minimal i sammanhanget.
<andol> Vilket förstås även gäller Debian, men ändå.
<HeMan> aja, jag seedar på
<andol> !kaka | HeMan
<ubot2> HeMan: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<andol> Gränsfall dock :P
<Barre> ge han en kaka för gudsskull, men se till att ta ur russina först ;)
<HeMan> kaka är gott!
<HeMan> meh
<HeMan> då går jag och hämtar kaffe och en riktig kaka
<HeMan> bara för det
<HeMan> så kan ni stå där
<andol> !kakautanrussin | HeMan
<ubot2> Factoid 'kakautanrussin' not found
<andol> Bah :)
<Barre> bra, russin not found.. du har alltså tagit bort dem :D
<HeMan> !info HeMan
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution: trusty
<HeMan> !HeMan
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<HeMan> !Barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<HeMan> !andol
<ubot2> andol är alldeles för snäll och beskedlig för att det ska finnas något att säga om honom :)
<Barre> !Heman
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<HeMan> !HeMan | Barre
<ubot2> Barre: please see above
<Barre> :)
<HeMan> !help
<ubot2> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<ePax> How I met your modem (; hashtag #BBB
<ePax> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/vanliga-modem-latta-att-kapa/
<peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OWj0CiM8WU
<realubot> peyam: Vad är det peyam?
<peyam> realubot, det är en amazing låt
<realubot> peyam: Jag orkar inte lyssna.
<peyam> vf inte
<K350_> vsftpd loggen visar inte kommandon som skickats till servern. Hur övervakar man vilka kommandon som sänds till ftp servern?
<peyam> vet ej
<Barre> K350_: tror du måste sätta log_ftp_protocol=YES
<K350_> Barre: Ja, de tlöste problmet. Tack ! :-)
<peyam> 70407Pm
<peyam> Linda^, vgd?
<peyam> Linda^, vgd?
<maxjezy> fungerar netflix i linux nu?
<David-A> vad ska man som bankkund med internetbank göra efter att nyheten om bakdörrar i modem blivit känd?
<David-A> får man fortsätta använda internetbanken? det är inte bara vissa zyxel-modem. goglar man lite finns det bakdörrar i många modem
<David-A> Swedbank avtal: §2 om kunden får reda på säkerhetsrisk i sin utrustning får kunden inte använda internetbanken. §5 kunden ansvarar för skada p.g.a brister i kundens utrustning. §5 kunden står för upp till 1200kr om kunden varit aktsam, 12000kr om grovt oaktsam, obegränsat belopp om kunden handlat särskilt klandervärt.
<David-A> SEB avtal: §9 kundan ansvarar för att kod inte röjs el att ingen annan kan skapa digital signatur i kundens namn. §13 banken ansvarar inte för skada om kunden inte följt §9.
<David-A> så om man fortsätter använda internetbanken efter att nyheterna larmat om problemet, så får man inte tillbaka några pengar om en hacker tar dem
<MarkusDBX> Men om banken använder 2 faktor autentisering så borde det inte spela någon roll om något blir hackat, varför dom just gör så.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: seb o swedbank, har de 2-faktor autent? om de två faktorerna är internet o sms, vad hjälper det om internet o sms går i samma nätverk genom samma isp? då blir det bara 1 faktor i alla fall.
<MarkusDBX> seb har bankdosor
<MarkusDBX> swedbank också
<David-A> MarkusDBX: ja, alltså är man utsatt för den bakdörr som nyheterna rapporterade om igår
<David-A> MarkusDBX: bara bankdosa är 1 faktor
<MarkusDBX> eftersom man behöver använda 2 funktioner i bankdosan, en för inloggning, sen en för att flytta pengar, så blir det ändå 2 faktor.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: då spelar det ingen roll om man måste använda dosan 99 gånger. har de hackat modemet har man förlorat.
<MarkusDBX> vad menar du att dom skulle kunna förändra genom att övervaka och ändra trafiken efter eget tycke?
<David-A> MarkusDBX: ja, de kontrollerar ju dns om de kontrollerar modemet. man-in-the-middle-attak
<MarkusDBX> bankerna räknar redan med man in the middle attacks, kan ju ske var som helst i kedjan, och har kunnat ske så länge.
<MarkusDBX> en switch med ej patchad för shellshock funkar väl lika bra?
<MarkusDBX> eller en egen "free wifi" uppsatt ute på stan.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: ja, man-in-the-middle mot kunder med dosa har skett i sverige o andra länder
<David-A> MarkusDBX: om kunden varit "aktsam" har banken stått för (en del av) förlusten
<MarkusDBX> men hur kan man sno pengar i en man in the middle mot en bankdosa. Förutsatt att allt är vettigt kodat?
<David-A> frågan är, nu när det blivit en nyhet, då räknas det som "oaktsamt" att fortsätta använda internetbank, enligt avtalen
<David-A> o man får själv stå för förlusten?
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-30
<David-A> MarkusDBX: olika sätt, det kan börja med ett falskt mejl, el att man går till det man tror är sin banksajt för att betala räkningar.
<MarkusDBX> det är ju vanlig phishing
<David-A> MarkusDBX: säj att det är ett falskt mejl. det står "gå hit o svara på frågor, för att öka säkerheten" o så en sida som ser ut som bankens sida
<MarkusDBX> det är phishing
<MarkusDBX> inte alls samma sak
<David-A> MarkusDBX: "var vänlig knappa in i dosan o svara"
<MarkusDBX> men det spelar ingen roll, för sen skickas ju unika koder för transaktionen också.
<MarkusDBX> Men du menar att dom sen tvingar folk slå in koden flera ggr?
<David-A> MarkusDBX: precis, den falska sajten säger "knappa in 9123456" o svara, sen "knappa in 12345678 o svara" osv, tills tjuven har genomfört sin transaktion
<MarkusDBX> det köper jag, men det har väl inget med modem hacking att göra?
<MarkusDBX> möjligtvis att man, om man kapar en session, skulle kunna låta folk tro att dom försöker göra en annan transaktion än som egentligen görs.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: med modemhacking kan man få adressen i adressfältet att vara seb.se/privat i stället för seb.jong.nu/seb/secure/really-secure/
<MarkusDBX> well, det räcker väl med att ändra folks default dns eller host fil för det egentligen?
<MarkusDBX> men visst, det är inte enkelt heller
<David-A> MarkusDBX: hackaren kan vänta tills man själv väljer att göra bankärenden o slår till då
<MarkusDBX> ok, nu förstår jag vad du menar
<David-A> MarkusDBX: det har hänt förr o det kommer hända igen. frågan är, när det blivit en *känd* säkerhetsbrist, är man då *skyldig* att sluta använda internetbank?
<MarkusDBX> mja är nog lugnt =)
<David-A> enligt avtalen verkar det så
<David-A> MarkusDBX: inte för att risken för hackare är större, utan för att avtalet säger så o risken att banken inte står för kostnaden är större
<MarkusDBX> Läste om bristen nu, gammal vanlig dns hack
<MarkusDBX> funkar fint med egen wifi på stan också
<David-A> MarkusDBX: ja, bara man får kontroll över kommunikationen
<MarkusDBX> Skulle tro att många modem och routers med mera är känsligt idag pga shellshock bland annat. Även om shellshock är enkelt att patcha så är det inte alltid fallet på embedded saker.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: ja, det har hänt för o kommer hända igen, man-in-the-middle
<David-A> MarkusDBX: men det nya är *nyheten*. kundens *kännedom* om säkerhetsproblem. det är inte den faktiska risken utan kundens *kännedom* som avgör om banken el kunden får betala hackat konto.
<MarkusDBX> mjo, och allt är följdproblemen av att tekniker som dns, eller mail för den delen aldrig var tänkta att användas som idag.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: sant
<David-A> MarkusDBX: men bankens jurister är jurister o inte tekniker
<MarkusDBX> mjo, sant det med.
<MarkusDBX> man kan bara hoppas att open source communityt lyckas få fram och kommunicera säkra lösningar till folk innan internet är en tjänst på det vis som AOL en gång ville.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: vilken sida har mest pengar? gissa vem som vinner?
<MarkusDBX> tyvärr har du nog rätt som det ser ut nu
<David-A> MarkusDBX: jag tolkar avtalen med bankerna som att om man har hört/läst nyheterna o har ett modem av den typ som nämnts, så måste man sluta använda sin internetbank (tills man åtgärdat säkerhetsbristen)
<MarkusDBX> om man har ett modem som går att dns hacka?
<MarkusDBX> sen borde man inte heller få använda publika hotspots?
<David-A> MarkusDBX: det har många utan att veta om det. kundens *kännedom* den här veckan handlar om ca 3 modeller av zyxel-modem
<MarkusDBX> David-A: jag förstår din synpunkt nu. Den är vettig, vore intressant att se ett prejudikat, men lär ju dröja år, om det ens sker.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: man kan nog räkna med att bankerna inte vill ha uppmärksamhet om nån drabbas. så ja, det lär dröja
<David-A> MarkusDBX: bankerna varnar folk för att inte luras av falska mejl o sånt. men jag kan inte minnas att bankerna varnat för publika wifi.
<MarkusDBX> folk skulle bli irriterade på det, speciellt semesterfirare.
<David-A> är det så illa?
<MarkusDBX> angående öppna wifi så kan "hackare" även sätta upp ett eget med exakt samma ssid som redan marknadsförs av någon aktör, sen kommer de devices som har bäst mottagning på den stationen hoppa över där.
<MarkusDBX> David-A: många kör bankgrejjer på hotel, campingar, gästhamnar osv.
<David-A> hmm, att driva en camping kanske är mer lönsamt än många tror
<kes0> Nä om man skulle gå och kramas med en john blund
<kes0> Linda^: Jag kan inte sova, kan du inte läsa en bok?
<kes0> =/
<kes0> realubot: Nu får du fan lugna ner dig, folk försöker sova
<screedo> God morgon
<kes0> Morgon
<mimnil> Finns det några nördar här?
<mimnil> Tyst som i graven
<Barre> \o
<kes0> Ja de va enda nörden här
<kes0> ;P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> lwn-dag!
<realubot> Hur är utskriftskostnaden på färglaser nu jämfört med svartvit laser?
<realubot> Förr var svartvit laser mycket billigare. Är det fortfarande så?
<Redtooth> Det är fortfarande stor skillnad på svartvitt kontra färg... men båda har blivit billigare med att åren gått..
<realubot> Redtooth: Okej. Tycker jag ser det nu när jag undersöker priser.
<Barre> realubot: jag frågade våra printexperter och HW är ungefär lika dyr, utskriften är ~6-7ggr dyrare per sida
<Laban> Vårt nya leasingavtal på jobbet betalar vi 6 öre/sv och 36 öre/färg om jag minns rätt.
<Laban> Per sida.
<Laban> Ganska värt att default-ställa alla till s/v...
<Barre> 6 x 6 = 36.. så då ljög inte våra experter då =)
<K350> Hur ser jag i vsftpd loggen att en upladdning är färdig?
<K350> Barre: Hur kan jag hålla koll på när filöverföringar är färdiga i vsftpd ?
<Barre> K350: jag vet inte riktigt vad du menar?
<K350> Barre: Finns det något sett att se att en filöverföring är färdig?
<Barre> på servern?
<Laban> i proftpd kan man köra ftptop, men tror inte att det funkar med vs.
<K350> Barre: Om t.e.x någon laddar upp en fil på servern. Finns de tnågot sätt jag kan se att den filöverföringne är klar?
<K350> Laban: är proftpd lättare att övervaka än vsftpd?
<Barre> spontat säger jag inotify  men det kanske finns något sätt inbyggt i vsftpd
<Laban> Personligen tycker jag att pro är bättre än vs på alla sätt... :)
<K350> Barre: läser inotify från vsftpd loggen?
<K350> Barre: jag antar att jag måste konfigurera inotify att hålla ett öga efter något i loggen?
<Laban> Känns som att pro är den som kommer närmast i flexibiliteten som ges av FTP-servrar under Windows.
<K350> Laban: kan jag aänvda den i textläge? Jag vill hels tinte hålla på med ett GUI
<Laban> Ja absolut.
<Laban> Jag kör den oftast tillsammans med MySQL för användarprofiler.
<K350> Laban: hm..ok..tål att undersökas.
<Barre> K350: nej, inotify är kanske lite väl komplext.. om pro har det inbyggt (och inte vsftp har det) så tycker jag det är klokt att byta.. men...http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<K350> Oj
<K350> Laban: Finns det något CLI för ProFTPd ?
<Laban> gProFTPd tror jag
<Laban> Barre: Bra läsning! Visste att FTP var kasst, men inte att det var ett sådant clusterfuck...
<Laban> Däremot får man väl säga att det gjort sig ganska bra trots bristande RFC.
<Barre> Laban: mm.. it's beyond bad
<MarkusDBX> Laban: hehe, jo.. folk kör mestadels ftp idag, för att dom inte vet bättre.
<yepyep> Jak köpte en elektronisk grunka från USA. Butiken lurade mig att även köpa en dyr, fet, tung och ful strömkonverterare för att göra om från 220 volt till 120 volt som den vill ha. Det visar sig dock att maskinen klarar båda två, så det enda jag egentligen hade behövt var en liten plastgrej i princip för att själva kontakten ska gå in i svenska uttag. :(
<yepyep> Vad heter sådana och var kan jag köpa dem?
<Coffe> kjell och co  har
<yepyep> Vad hete de?
<yepyep> *heter
<Coffe> reseadapter tror jag ..
<yepyep> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/el-produkter/starkstrom/reseadaptrar-utlandskontakter/reseadapterset-4-delar-p37715
<Laban> Den stora tunga grejen omvandlar säkert både spänningen och frekvensen (220v-110v & 50hz-60hz).
<yepyep> Coffe: Vad menas med "Ej för jordade kontakter"?
<Laban> Att den troligen saknar jordstift.
<yepyep> Laban: Ja, fast det står att den accepterar både 50 och 60 Hz.
<Barre> :-x
<yepyep> OK. Jag erkänner. Jag vet inte vad som menas med "jordning" och har aldrig fattat det.
<Laban> Leda undan krypströmmar... typ.
 * Laban kommer att bli skjuten av en elektriker snart.
<yepyep> Jag trodde att allting var jordat sedan typ 1950-talet.
<Laban> Nä
<Laban> Ganska mycket som inte är.
<yepyep> Varför inte?
<yepyep> Eller... vad är poängen, liksom?
<Laban> För att det inte behövs. Beror väl lite på hur aparaten är isolerad osv.
<Laban> Poängen är att om det blir kortis någonstans så skall inte hela maskinen bli strömförande.
<yepyep> Hmm...
<yepyep> Alltså, "Ej för jordade kontakter" står det i produktbeskrivningen för den där reseadaptern.
<yepyep> Inte för grunkan jag redan köpt.
<Barre> om stickkontakten är en jordad kontakt så behöver du en reseadapter som klarar jordade kontakter, annars inte
<Barre> eller.. .behöver och behöver.. starkt rekommenderat menar jag
<yepyep> Fan vad jobbigt och komplicerat.
<yepyep> Vet ju inte vad jag ska välja nu.
<yepyep> Bara för att just mitt uttag är på ett visst sätt...
<Laban> Gör så här då... Är grunkan jordad? Vad är det för grejamakapär?
<yepyep> En grej som måste funka överallt.
<yepyep> Grunkan i sig kan väl inte vara jordad/ojordad?=
<yepyep> Vad menar du nu?
<Laban> Strömkontakten på grejamakapären, är det två eller tre stift på den?
<yepyep> Det är ju en amerikansk tvåsticksgrej.
<Laban> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/NEMA-AC-Power-Plugs.jpg
<Laban> Alltså den vänstra?
<Laban> Isåfall, ojordad.
<yepyep> Ja.
<yepyep> Hmm...
<K350> Hur tar jag bort första tecknet i en sträg på enklast ästt..men antingen grep, cut, sed?
<kes0> Schysst nick
<K350> ehm..om det hjälper mgi med min fråga? :-)
<kes0> Nja de vet jag inte :P
<peyam> realubot, einand Linda^ tja, läget och vgn?
<blippe> K350: sed 's:^.::'
<blippe> yepyep: jordade kontakter går att stoppa i ojordade uttag.
<blippe> yepyep: Du vill ha en reseadapter med jordning.
<blippe> yepyep, och du behöver inte en reseadapter, reseadapter är troligen det du har.
<blippe> Och det är hela prytteln som är jordad/jordad.
<blippe> du kan köpa en sån här: https://fyndiq.se/product/76709-adapter-usa-svensk-stromkontakt/ för 25:-, jag köpte tio för inte länge sedan föë 120kr, men minns inte var.
<einand> Vad betyder vgn? som peyam jämt skrivr
<blippe> jag trodde det var ett encoding-problem.
<kes0> Finns de något kommando som listar upp alla installerade program?
<blippe> kes0: apt-mark showmanual är troligen det du vill ha...
<kes0> blippe: Precis så, tackar
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> grabbar
<peyam> jag tänkte göra en hemsida till mig själv men behöver en gratis svensk webhotel
<peyam> räcker med typ 100 Mb
<peyam> var hittas?
<Hund> Hh, testar Solarized-färgtemat. :O
<David-A> Hund: kör du med ljus/beige bakgrund?
<Hund> David-A: Mörk!
<Hund> "Mörk"
<David-A> Hund: jag körde med ljus-beige bakgrund rätt länge när jag var mindre, men det var innan det fanns ett tema som hette solarized
<Hund> David-A: Okej. :) Jag har alltid varit klassisk med svart bakgrund och vit text. Men jag tycker det är drygt att växla mellan webbläsaren och terminalerna. Så jag tänkte testa SOlarized som känns som en bra kompromiss.
<David-A> Hund: nu har jag temat "Crux" och mörk bakgrund så ofta det går
<Hund> David-A: Crux känner jag igen. Hur ser det ut?
<David-A> Hund: inaktiva ytor o knappar är gråa med en aning brun-stänk. text-ytor vita. ganska normal.
<David-A> Hund: så jag har själv satt mörk bakgrund i xchat, emacs, gedit, firefox, m.fl.
<Hund> David-A: Ah. :)
<Hund> David-A: Mitt upp i allt försöker jag lära mig Vim. Det går inte skitfort för mig nu kan jag lova. :D
<David-A> lycka till o gonatt o over and out, etc
<Hund> David-A: Krya på dig!
<David-A> uh?
<Hund> Haha!
<David-A> ja visst ja, för myckt pepparkakor
<Hund> Alla blir lite ställd när säger så. :)
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-31
<realubot> Barre: Laban Tack. Jag tror ni har helt rätt.
<realubot> Barre: Laban Jag stod i valet och kvalet mellan att köpa en ny toner till min svartvita laserskrivare och att köpa en ny färglaserskrivare. Det blev en toner till min befintliga skrivare. Om några tusen sidor är tonern slut och då kanske färglaser har blivit tillräckligt prisvärd för att det ska vara värt extrakostnaden.
<screedo> God morgon
<andol> godagens
<realubot> Tredje (fjärde?) gången jag försöker installera Lubuntu nu. Krypteringsnyckeln fungerar inte när man bootar upp efter installationen.
<realubot> Linux är så kasst.
<realubot> Det tar timmar att installera eftersom gänget bakom distarna ger ut LTS-versioner som innehåller buggar redan i installationsprogrammet.
 * realubot suckar djupt.
 * realubot testar att installera utan full disk encryption för att se om det går att installera skiten då.
<realubot> Jag hade kunnat göra flera installationer av Windows på tiden det tar att få *buntu att fungera.
<realubot> Självklart ges ingen vettig information om vad krypteringen innebär heller när man tackar jag eller nej i installationsprocessen.
<realubot> maxjay: Så dåligt.
<MarkusDBX> att lubuntu har misslyckats med sin installer gör ju inte linux kasst
<realubot> maxjay: Indirekt gör det det.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Det var till dig.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Eftersom Lubuntu är en linuxdist.
<realubot> Okej. Lubuntu är kasst då då.
<MarkusDBX> synd absolut
<realubot> Säkert Ubuntu också men det har jag inte använt på åratal.
<MarkusDBX> idag kör jag xubuntu, men sen i3wm som wm. Funkar smooth att installera iaf.
<realubot> Hur kan de ge ut en LTS-version av Lubuntu som inte ens går att starta efter installation? Varför har ingen upptäckt detta?
<MarkusDBX> unity gillar jag däremot inte alls
<MarkusDBX> realubot: vilken hårdvara kör du? någon väldigt ny?
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Nej. Den är lagom gammal. Jag har använt tidigare versioner av Lubuntu på samma dator.
<MarkusDBX> trist
<realubot> Det är något med diskkrypteringen i 14.04.
<MarkusDBX> install, diskkryptering för mig funkar klockrent i xubuntu 14.04
<realubot> När man startar första gången efter installationen så accepteras inte krypteringsnyckeln. Jag är säker på att nyckeln är korrekt.
<MarkusDBX> så antar att dom bara klantat sig i lubuntu
<realubot> Kan vara att Lubuntu inte förstår att jag har svensk tangentbordslayouten. Vet ej vad felet är.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Jo så är det nog men det är ändå bedrövligt.
<realubot> Självklart måste man testa att en dist fungerar att installera med de få valbara alternativ som finns innan man släpper den med svensk översättning.
<realubot> Ja ja så är det.
<realubot> Dessutom är det en annan installationsbugg som innebär att man måste köra sudo swapoff --all innan man startar installationen annars får man avbryta och gå tillbaka och köra kommandor under installationen istället.
<realubot> Så de har lyckats få in två buggar i själva installationsprocessen. Duktigt.
<realubot> sudo swapoff -all förutsätter att man sökt på Nätet efter en lösning på problemet. Självklart står det ingenting om detta när man installerat Lubuntu.
<realubot> Men jag tror den buggen hänger ihop med den fullständiga diskkrypteringen.
<realubot> Man blir lite lätt besviken när man behöver lägga flera timmar på att installera Lubuntu.
<maxjay> realubot, swapoff blir man ju rekommenderad i installationen
<maxjay> jag installerade lubuntu igår och blev tvungen att köra det
<maxjay> men, nog fan var det svårt att få någonting installerat, krypteringen vägrade helt enkelt och var det inte fel på de ena så var det rapporter om det andra.
<maxjay> när man väl är klar med installationen så får man vid uppstart massor med felmeddelanden
<maxjay> ploppar fram rutor likt popupps på tidigt 2000tal.
<MarkusDBX> realubot: kan tillägga att jag i princip aldrig kör svenska som språk, men som tangentbordslayout
<MarkusDBX> just för att saker mest blir konstiga om man väljer vårt marginaliserade språk.
<realubot> maxjay: Ja det blir man men först när man måste gå tillbaka och göra det d.v.s. avbryta installationen.
<realubot> swapoff alltså.
<maxjay> jo
<maxjay> det är dåligt
<maxjay> hela installationen får bara en pingvin av 10 möjliga
<maxjay> debianinstallation år 2000 var lättare
<kes0> maxjay: Vad installerar du?
<maxjay> ingenting jusdt nu kes0
<kes0> Ok
<kes0> I min router har jag inte öppnat några portar, ssh, telnet, remote access och wireless access är inaktiverat, trådlösa säkerheten är wpa2 och har ett sk startk lösenord. Är den svår att ta sig in i el förbi? Någon som är bra på säkerhet som kanske vet? =)
<K350> Tips på NAS att köpa som är baserat på Linux?
<ePax> Har inte samtliga någon slags linux dist?
 * ePax är supernöjd med HP Microservern, Ubuntu server, raid0, samba, owncloud, kvm, you name it :D 
<K350> HP Microserver? Ah sk akolla den. Tänkte mig en Excito B3 wifi..men den tycks ha utgått
<ePax> K350, Liten hemmaserver med plats för 4 HD.
<ePax> Min är ju en äldre variant som heter n36l men den orkar en hel del. Mycket mer än man tror. :D
<K350> Jag googlar lite på den...ska se vad den ha rför kul grejjer....
<ePax> Gör så (;
<K350> Visst är det enerverande med sidor som bara säger "Den hr apparatne är helt enkelt fantastisk"...men inte så mycket mer....
<ePax> Vill du se på spec eller nåt kolla på dustin
<K350> Så den här lådan är alltså "tm" jag får installera OS och HD själv om jag förstrå rätt...
<peyam> Linda^, vgd?
<peyam> ingen här?
<Redtooth> K350, japp, den kommer utan OS..
<Redtooth> 250gb disk ingår ;)
<peyam> Grabbar. snart kmr jag lansera en app för online streaming
<Redtooth> kör FreeNAS på N40
<Redtooth> 4x3TB RaidZ2...  Atom processor, 8gb ram i den..
<K350> c
<K350> bye
<K350> c
<K350> bye
<K350> c
<K350> bye
<molgrum> jag håller på att installera ubuntu 14.10 på min stationära, den är i förinstallationsstadiet där man kan välja att ladda ner uppdateringar. dvd-läsaren och hdd har hållit på att arbeta i nån timme nu och datorn har låst sig från mus/tangentbord
<molgrum> har inte kommit förbi detta steget än alltså
<realubot> molgrum: Något är fel.
<realubot> molgrum: Det ska absolut inte ta så lång tid.
<molgrum> vet inte om jag ska stänga av eller låta den bli klar
<molgrum> kan ju inte kolla nån tty heller :/
<realubot> molgrum: Jag hade stängt av.
<molgrum> ok
<molgrum> kanske ska prova 14.04 istället?
<realubot> molgrum: Jag rekommenderar att du installerar från USB-minne. Det är mindre risk för läsfel än om du installerar från CD/DVD.
<realubot> molgrum: Prova 14.10 från USB.
<realubot> molgrum: Använd netbootin för att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne. Det brukar fungera fint.
<molgrum> mmh ok
<realubot> molgrum: unetbootin.
<realubot> Heter det.
<molgrum> tack
<Dynamit> Tja läget
<peyam> vet ngn vad Psykisk  rubbning betyder?
<maxjay> supertuxkart är riktigt nice
<Dynamit> haha byta ämne eller vadå maxjay :P
<peyam> rubbning = störning , förändring
<maxjay> Dynamit, jag var inte riktigt med på vad ämnet var från början :)
<peyam> okej då fattar jag
<maxjay> men testa spelet, funkar med xbox kontroll
<Dynamit> redan kört
<peyam> vad snackar ni om?
<Dynamit> va peyam som frågade
<Dynamit> bara rakt ut
<peyam>  supertuxkart
<peyam> ?
<peyam> gillar ej spel
<peyam> nu r det bara Android som gäller i min värld
<peyam> och jag äger på den just nu
<peyam> vad vill ni ha för appar kära sötnosar?
<Dynamit> Själv funderar jag hur tusan jag ska fixa min Lego 71846 den verkar inte få ström men kan inte hitta felet
<peyam> vad tjänar du på det om du fixar den?
<peyam> kmr ngn köpa den?
<peyam> nej, skit i det och gå vidare
<Dynamit> jag har köpt den
<maxjay> drar hem stuntrally nu, det verkar riktigt grymt
<Dynamit> jag vill använda den men verkar som den har fått fabriktionsfel ifrån början
<maxjay> http://sourceforge.net/projects/stuntrally/files/2.4/StuntRally-2.4-linux64.tar.xz/download
<maxjay> där har ni länken
<peyam> tack
<peyam> har ni sett den här : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1XGPvbWn0A
<peyam> ?
<David-A> peyam: vad är det för video? (titel el beskrivning o gärna längd el interessant tidpunkt)
<peyam> David-A, kolla på den. står ju där
<David-A> peyam: ah, då missade jag det, loggade just in
<David-A> peyam: ah, klart det står på youtube-sidan
<David-A> peyam: men folk följer aldrig youtube-länkar bara för att det finns en youtube-länk nånstans, om det inte finns nån indikation om vad de kommer att få se
<David-A> peyam: eller gör *du* det?
<peyam> jag skulle beskriva det fel tror jag. men det handlar om harresment i Manhattan mot kvinnliga könet
<David-A> peyam: "x minuter kvinna går omkring" på trottoarer o kommentarer av män, ja den har jag sett
<peyam> ja
<peyam> bra
<peyam> ville bara sprida detta
<David-A> peyam: det finns blogg där kvinnan skriver lite om bakgrunden o samlade några av kommentererna från youtube. den värsta kommentaren, o mest gillade, är inte längre i topp på youtubes sida, kanske borttagen.
<peyam> jasså
<David-A> peyam: nä, fel, inte en blogg utan en nättidning, o inte skriven av kvinnan utan en man, i The Awl, http://www.theawl.com/2014/10/two-minutes-of-walking-on-the-internet-as-a-woman  (inte speciellt intressant o onödig koncentration av näthat, läs inte)
<peyam> nice
<Dynamit> ba Jag har sätt sändar fasiken blinka i en halv sekund sedan slutat så jag vet ju att något gör så den inte får strömmen som den ska åtminstone
<Philip5> spännande... då gör man en do-release-upgrade -d från trusty till utopic då....
<peyam> Hej igen
<peyam> David-A, för 1 vecka sen fick jag Bells palsy
<peyam> om du bryr dig om min hälsa bara
 * David-A googlar, finner "ansiktsförlamning"
<David-A> google har ju väldigt bra statistik vad folk googlar för ord i olika länder. de rapporterar till myndigheter i olika länder när det verkar som det är influensa på gång. ofta flera dar innan myndigheterna får statistik från vårdmottagningar som visar att influensan ökar.
<David-A> peyam: så om du kan få alla att googla bells palsy o ansiktsförlamning så får vi se om det blir panik på hälsomyndigheten :)
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> det börjar bli bra. tack för att du "bryr dig" om min hälsa
<David-A> peyam: om jag bryr mej så har jag kanske svårt att uttrycka det, men Hund är bra på det
<peyam> hmm
<Spookan> peyam: Hej, fick du tag på ett webhotell?
<peyam> JA
<peyam> det gjorde jag
<peyam> men la av skiten för jag hade annat o göra. ville göra en personlig hemsida till mig själv men det har jag redan. tänkte ändra designen lite och reklamen e annoying
<Spookan> peyam: Ok, han inte svara då du bara stack efter ett par minuter efter frågan.
<peyam> Spookan, http://peyam.netai.net/
<peyam> när jag försöker ändra  font-size det tar evighet för 000webhost att uppdatera skiten
<peyam> vet du ngn gratis bra webhotell som är svensk?
<Spookan> peyam: Jag har ju en server som bara samlar dam, kan ju slänga in ftp/httpd på den kanske..
<Spookan> DÃ¥ slipper du ju reklamen.
<peyam> va schysst
<peyam> blir super glad. jag vil bara göra en personlig hemsida. inget så där tungt asså
<Spookan> Får kika på det imorrn, ska sova nu.. ;)
<peyam> okej. sov gott
<David-A> peyam: links.html, head säger ISO-8859-1 men  © längst ner är utf-8  (på de andra sidorna stämmer kodningen)
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> ja juste
<David-A> peyam: om man vill va lite old school kan man skriva &copy; i st f © i html, o samtidigt få mindre problem med vad, var o hur encoding specificeras
<peyam> låter bra
<peyam> David-A, märker att jag är extremt snabb på att jobba med datorer
<peyam> öppna programm o hitta till menyer
<peyam> wtf säger jag bara
<peyam> I'm on fire
<peyam> iofs det är mest för att jag använder linux med gryma shortcut
<David-A> peyam: det är 3 citattecken i elem meta attr content, så nåt som inte matchar, i flera av html-sidorna
<peyam> ajag är sämst på det där
<peyam> jag vil bara att det ska se bra ut
<David-A> peyam: men fort går det :)
<peyam> David-A, Har du sett Lucy filmen?
<blippe> Hund: Lära sig vim är värt varenda sekund.
<Dynamit> har fått fart på sändaren äntligen
<Dynamit> men vad fan nu får inte mottagaren mottagning ifrån mobila enheten istället
<Dynamit> fattar fan inte varför
<Hund> blippe: Det verkar så. :)
<Dynamit> Fan vad jag älskar har flera IPv4-addresser så klantar jag mig och blir utlåst ur mitt egna system kan jag säga åt systemet använd den istället
<Dynamit> så voala kommer man in igen
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-01
<peyam> realubot, Linda^ einand David-A Hej vgn?
<Linda^> peyam: Blir ignore på dig om du inte kan skriva som folk :(
<peyam> vf?
<Linda^> ..
<peyam> ?
<kes0> Hehe. Jag är nog där redan
<kes0> I ignoren alltså
<Linda^> av mig?
<Linda^> eller av honom?
<kes0> Av dig
<Linda^> Jaha
<Linda^> intressant.
<kes0> Massor
<David-A> peyam: geena davis på tv4
<peyam> ja
<peyam> Linda^, vf har du ngt emot mig
<Linda^> fr d kn nt skrv
<Linda^> r dt kl tt ls p dtt stt?
<peyam> näää
<Linda^> Vadå nää? du har ingen aning om vad jag skrev ens!
<peyam> jo
<Linda^> Jaja, inbilla dig om att du vet vilka vokaler jag plockat bort.
<David-A> Linda^, peyam: ni har sett "jddra med dn hjrna"!
<peyam> nää. men jag såg precis Lucy
<Linda^> David-A: Ingen aning om vad det är för något.
 * kes0 överväger att trycka in en snus i kroppspulsådern
<peyam> Har alltid snus
<kes0> Jag med, plus cigg, nu har jag slut cigg och är röksugen och affärerna nära mig är stängda så kan inte köpa.
<peyam> ojdå
<peyam> det e holloween
<kes0> Holloween=)
<kes0> Linda^: Säger ni hollo där nere?
<Linda^> kes0: Det tror jag inte?
<kes0> Linda^: Okej
<David-A> Linda^: http://www.msn.com/sv-se/noje/search?q=jddra+med+dn+hjrna , en dansk som tror han kan allt o vet allt
<Linda^> jag klickar inte på konstiga länkar!
<David-A> Linda^: bra, msn är ingen höjdare, http://www.bing.com/search?q=jddra+med+dn+hjrna
<Linda^> inga konstiga länkar sa jag!
<David-A> Linda^: ok, det dög inte heller, http://www.dogpile.com/search/web?q=jddra+med+dn+hjrna
<Linda^> inget duger
<David-A> Linda^: finns det så många kvar sen? http://www.webcrawler.com/search/web?q=jddra+med+dn+hjrna
 * David-A has quit (Skojar bara)
<David-A> mojaveöknen, där ett virgin galactics rymdskepp påståst ha störtat, det är ju samma öken där area 51 ligger
<David-A> det är inte vrakdelar av spaceship2, utan de har säkert målat på "virgin" på delarna för att dölja nåt annat
<David-A> ungefär som när sas målade över texten på flygplanet som störtade i gottröra, fast tvärtom
<Spookan> God morgon kanalen.
<screedo> god morgon
<K350> Hur får man mc (midnight commander) att bara visa 1 panel? Så man snabt kan växla mellan att bara se en panel  och två paneler?
<peyam> Hej grabbisar och tjejer. det är så att jag inte använder Chrome av en tv"anledningar 1) den har inte privabte mode som default! 2) när jag ändå får den default det går ej att avaktivera cookies på default
<peyam> Hur fixar jag dessa
<MarkusDBX> peyam: jag har för mig att du kan sätta startflaggor på chrome, lägg in en genväg som alltid har dessa flaggor i din .bashrc
<MarkusDBX> google-chrome --incognito
<peyam> MarkusDBX, ja men cookies då? hur löser jag detta?
<peyam> ja precis men då sparar den cookies varje gån den startar incognito
<peyam> så varje gång jag starta incognito måste jag trycka på f12 och avaktivera cookies.
<peyam> jag vill att den ska göra det själv default som på firefox
<MarkusDBX> om du vill ha en helt clean session varje gång, så kan du använda --user-data-dir och bara sätta en ny varje gång, eller för den delen kör rm -r på katalogen innan du kör igång
<peyam> det e ju mkt jobb.
<MarkusDBX> mja, ett par rader bash
<MarkusDBX> är tyvärr alltid jobb för att vara utanför vad svensson gör
<MarkusDBX> google "vill" ju kunna tracka dig default
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> :()
<peyam> MarkusDBX, menade cach inte cookies
<peyam> http://bitprison.net/content/how-disable-chrome-caching-ubuntu
<peyam> hittat
<Spookan> Så, då har man börjat med "Seti@home" igen då. Var ett tag sen. ;)
<gkeen> Happy halloween på er :P
<peyam> e det idag eler var e igår?
<gkeen> dom krånglar till det så jävligt :P
<gkeen> Se glad ut o le bara :)
<MarkusDBX> peyam: cache eller cookies eller whatever, man kan ändå rensa rubbet med --user-data-dir
<peyam> jag fixar det. redigerade chromiume.xml i gnome_center default app
<peyam> HEj
<K350> Tips på bra NAS med Wifi och en nätt liten hög med tjänster utöver lagring. Linux baserad så klart. Och med möjlighet att kunn ajobba i ett bash skal
<Flygisoft> Synology DS213air kanske
<MarkusDBX> nyfiken fråga, varför vill man inte bara ansluta en nas med kabel till en router/wifi hotspot?
<MarkusDBX> borde vara stabilare och så får man gigabit
<K350> En kompis har Synology. Men det går inte att anslut amed SSH. Det fanns inget bash skal i den
<Flygisoft> Jag har en DS213, jo det går
<K350> Nåja, det gick att ansluta. Men efter att man skrivit in lösenorde tså avbröts anslutningen /permission denied) även för admin. Så det var ngt lurt. Men sftp och scp fungerade
<Flygisoft> Kör även Debian chroot på den
<Flygisoft> Gör väl något fel då :)
<K350> Flygisoft: Ah, det var goda nyheter Och du kan arbeta i bash i din NAS då?
<K350> Men det är ju strålande!
<K350> Eller...det ska jag kanske inte säga innan jag vet vad den kostar?
<MarkusDBX> jag har aldrig testat synology, men vad vinner man om man ändå mest gillar ren bash och ssh? Jämfört med ett mini-atx mobo och ett par diskar
<K350> Menar du mini-itx nu?
<MarkusDBX> sry, menar mini-itx
<K350> Jag kikade på det igår. Men jag hittade inga priser
<K350> Jag tänkte om mna kunde installera FreeNAS eller liknande på en mini-itx
<Flygisoft> K350: I Debian Chroot kan du väl göra det mesta antar jag, alla paket fungerar ju helt klart inte då det inte är någon riktig CPU
<K350> Nu pratar vi om synology? Jag hittade inte den modell du nämde på komplett och dustin...
<Flygisoft> http://www.pricerunner.se/pl/744-2866323/NAS-Servers/Synology-DiskStation-DS213air-priser
<Flygisoft> Var en bra skillnad mot DS213j som jag har
<K350> Tack ! Det var ju resonable priser tycker jag.  :-)
<MarkusDBX> är den stora fördelen med synology att man slipper confa?
<K350> vAD KOSTAR EN MINI-ITX?
<K350> oj, caps lock
<MarkusDBX> K350: finns ju massor av sådana moderkort
<Flygisoft> Är väl så, finns ju ganska mycket paket etc att installera direkt
<K350> Lite bökigt att knåpa ihp sin egne dator.
<Flygisoft> Så även synocommunity har ju en hel del paket att installera till synology nas med
<K350> Jag har inte tillräckligt med kunskaper om hårdvaror.
<MarkusDBX> dom med celeron j1800 <- trevlig processor, ligger på c:a 500 och över.
<MarkusDBX> K350: om du saknar kunskaper om hur du confar upp en dator, vad ska du då med bash till? Känns lite som man oftast måste förstå vad man gör med bash. No offense, bara nyfiken.
<K350> MarkusDBX: Nä, det är kunskaper om hårdvar ajag lider en förfärlig brist på. Inte hur man kofigurerar...
<MarkusDBX> hänger ihop lite tycker jag.
<MarkusDBX> lättare att confa om man vet begränsningarna i hårdvaran.
<MarkusDBX> just mini-itx kort är annars enkel hårdvara. In med en ram-sticka, koppla in nätagg, in med diskar, installera os. klar.
<K350> Det är möjligt. Jag får fråga här om jag får problem med bash.
<MarkusDBX> tja. sparar cash gör du nog inte då det tar tid. Men lär sig saker, det gör du =)
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-02
<einand> jag kör en synology d410 med debian
<K350> Jag hade helst velat ha Excito B3 wifi. Men den tycks ha utgått :-(
<K350> Då kollar vi d410:an då...
<K350> Nämen, varje gång jag letar en efter en särkild NAS - som nu Synology d410 - på komplett.se så har dne utgått.
<K350> einand: Var införskaffade du en synology d410 med debian?
<K350> einand: En vän har Synology. Vi kunde inte logga in via SSH. Tjänsten var igång och portne öppen. Vi anmodades skriv ain lösenordet. Sedna blev man utslängd med hänvngingen "permission denied. Dett ahände även när man försökte logga in som admin lokalt. Men det fungerade fint att köra sftp och scp. Vad kan ha varit på tok?
<K350> e
<K350> e
<K350> e
<K350> e
<maxjay> omg, min cpu äwr warm
<kes0> Släng vatten på den(lär gå sönder) blir sval iaf
<Hund> Och där dog den. :P
<Spookan> God morgon kanalen.
<Hund> Spookan: Pfft.
<Hund> Det är natt fortfarande.
<etahest> Varför måste man ställa in dippen i 20 minuter efter att man blandat den? Är det någon kemisk process som sker då?
<etahest> Jag menar, förutsatt att gräddfilen redan var kall när man blandade.
<etahest> Gräddfilen blir knappast kallare efter 20 minuter extra när den stått i kylskåpet i dagar?
<kes0> Kanske för att filen ska marineras ungefär
<etahest> Marineras :S
<etahest> Så det *är* en kemisk process?
<kes0> Vet inte
<kes0> Är inte kemist
<kes0> Du kan ju kanske skicka in din dipp till lab så kan dom undersöka saken lite närmare
<etahest> Det måste finnas någon som kan svara på den frågan här.
<etahest> Datornördar = chipsätare. Chips utan dipp är ungefär som tårta utan grädde.
<kes0> Nu blev jag sugen på chips å dip
<kes0> =/
<Spookan> etahest: Google borde veta svaret.
<etahest> Spookan: Käften.
<Spookan> *skrattar*
<maxjezy> tjenare vänner av supertuxkart!
<maxjezy> *foop foop*
<senate> "Det är ju inte för att den ska bli kallare, utan för att smakerna ska dra till sig lite i gräddfilen."
<senate> flashback har svar
<senate> :)
<kes0> De är ju typ marinera
<kes0> =)
<blippe> etahest: läran om kolloider är en del av kemin, så det borde räknas som en kemisk process...
<David-A> 0:01-dansen
<David-A> nyhet 2012 "pojke tvångsomhändertogs för dataspelsmissbruk"
<David-A> nyspråk av david 2014 "hein slog sin pappa här hain skulle få hein att sluta spela"
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-26
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Asså min xubuntu keeps disconnecting
<Peyam> o jag har bra wifi
<Amoz> really...
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-27
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<hexabit> o/
<Hund> o/
<Barre> \o/
<andol> Barre ska alltid vara värst? :)
<Barre> andol: sorry =)
<Amoz> yay, 1+2
<Hund> Bah
<Hund> Någon som har lite koll på Qemu och nätverk? :P
<Spookan> Ingen aning.
<Barre> Hund: lite, men jag är ingen nätexpert på något sätt
<Hund> Barre: Jag gav upp. :P
<Barre> fegis :P
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Äsch
<Hund> Det blev så krångligt.
<Hund> Hittade någon guide om att brygga, men det var ju i vanlig ordning skrivet för dom som kan allt redan.
<Barre> ahh.. det är inte så krångligt faktiskt, men det är en relativt hög tröskel
<Hund> Nu testar jag DigitalOcean istället.
<Barre> det vet jag inte vad det är
<Hund> Försöker ändra lösenordet på MySQL.
<Hund> Men går det då? Nä...
<Barre> jo det går
<Hund> VPS
<Barre> ett ögonblick....
<Hund> "Unable to set password for the MySQL "root" user"
<Barre> nu är det ändrat.. pm:a mig så taralr jag om vilket lösenord jag satte på din MySQL
<Barre> ;)
<Hund> lol
<Hund> :D
<Hund> LOL
<Hund> Mitt lösenorde var för säkert..
<Hund> Jag testade ett löjligt enkelt och då fungerade.
<Hund> Det var för långt. Den gillade inte 30 tecken, men 20 gick bra.
<Barre> konstigt..
<Hund> Japp
<Barre> så du kör första två styckena i gamla testamentet som lösenord.. hmmm'
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag använder KeepassC för att generera mina lösenord.
<Barre> jag använder urandom
<Barre> cat bin/genPassword | pastebinint
<Barre> DOH!
<Hund> :D
<Hund> KeepassC håller reda på mina lösenord med.
<Barre> Hund: http://paste.debian.net/318412/
<Barre> jag avnänder vim och gnupg för att hålla reda på lösenorden..
<andol> Barre: [ -z "$PWDLEN" ] är snäppet snyggare?
<Barre> andol: hahahahah... jag såg det och det är redan patchat
<Barre> andol: http://paste.debian.net/318416/  dessutom med quatade variabler
<Barre> *quotade    på ren svenska
 * Barre undrar hur många bash-script jag har där inte variablerna är korrekt quotade :/
<andol> Barre: Fast [ -z ... är väl ingen bashism, som kräver dubbla hakparanteser?
 * andol känner att han börjar ägna sig åt lite väl seriöst cykelskjulande.
<andol> Egentligen är ju raden under mycket intressantare att ha åsikter om, men då behöver man ju tänka lite hårdare först.
<Barre> andol: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/669452/is-preferable-over-in-bash-scripts
<Barre> andol: den är också ändrad till | r -dc [:alnum:][:punct:]  < /dev/urandom | head -c "${PWDLEN}" | xargs
<Barre> fast tr då
<andol> Själv håller jag mig hursom till befintliga pwgen.
<Barre> andol: fegis..
<Barre> andol: nu är det nog klart, xargs -0 skall det vara :)
<andol> Tycker det är smidigt med den här sortens features: "Don't use characters that could be confused by the user when printed, such as 'l' and '1', or '0' or 'O'."
<Barre> men det suger ju.
<andol> Varför?
<andol> Näh, nu sova
<andol> *poof*
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-28
<Micke2> Hej! Jag har ett problem med APT. Felet syns här: http://pastebin.com/Qfw7C1qG. Det blev såhär efter en apt-get upgrade som slutade med att FS var fullt. Vad kan jag göra för att lösa detta?
<Barre> Micke2: finns det tillräckligt med utrymme på disken nu?
<Micke2> 94G ledigt
<Mathisen> apt-get -f install
<Micke2> Det kommandot ger denna output: http://pastebin.com/XMX0jm7x
<Barre> prova att köra en "apt-get update" först
<Micke2> Samma resultat.
<Mathisen> vilken version kör du ?
<Mathisen> av ubuntu alltså
<Micke2> 12.4.5
<Micke2> 12.04.5
<Micke2> Server
<Mathisen> hmm
<Mathisen> 1. apt-get clean ; apt-get autoclean   2.  apt-get remove --purge mysql-client-5.5 mysql-client-core-5.5 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5   3.  apt-get install mysql-server
<Mathisen> testa
<Micke2> Där ryker mina databaser va?
<Mathisen> kan tänkas jo.. ta backup
<Barre> det låter läskigt..
<Barre> testat med --reinstall för mysql-servern?
<Barre> men som Mathisen sa, ta en backup av databaserna, läge för det ialla fall
<Micke2> De flesta apt-get kommandon ger mig förslaget att köra "apt-get -f install" först ...
<Micke2> reinstall lika så.
<Micke2> $ sudo apt-get --reinstall install mysql-server
<Micke2> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<Micke2> Bygger beroendeträd
<Micke2> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<Micke2> Du bör köra "apt-get -f install" för att korrigera dessa:
<Micke2> Följande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsställas:
<Micke2>  mysql-server-5.5 : Beroende av: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.44-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) men 5.5.46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 kommer att installeras
<Micke2> E: Otillfredsställda beroenden. Prova med "apt-get -f install" utan paket (eller ange en lösning).
<Micke2> apt-get remove ger samma svar.
<Mathisen> dina databaser borde inte försvinna om du inte dropar dem men ta backup i alla fall för säkerhets skull sen ta bort allt och installera om
<Micke2> "ta bort allt" är apt-get remove --purge raden du skrev tidigare va? Isf hjälpte inte den.
<Micke2> http://pastebin.com/r7TUKwid
<Barre> lås mysql-server-core-5.5 till version 5.5.44-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Micke2> Hur gör man det?
<Barre> testa det, verkar ju vara nått fel som är trasigt :)
<Barre> apt-mark
<Micke2> Förlåt, men jag har aldrig använt det kommandot innan.
<Micke2> Hur använder jag det?
<Barre> apt-mark hold mysql-server-core-5.5
<Micke2> Hjälpte tyvärr inte.
<Mathisen> Micke2, så du kunde inte ta bort de heller ?
<Micke2> Nej
<Micke2> http://pastebin.com/r7TUKwid
<Mathisen> Micke2, testa detta 1.  sudo chmod 1777 /tmp    2. sudo dpkg --configure mysql-server-5.5
<Micke2> http://pastebin.com/Mc283sAK
<Mathisen> hep... slut på förslag :(
<Mathisen> fråga i #ubuntu annars
<Mathisen> de fixar det säkert åt dig
<Micke2> Känns som den fastnat med två versioner installerade ...
<Barre> googlade lite nu, och fler än du har haft detta problem, samtliga har löst det genom att ominstallera mysql, http://serverfault.com/questions/495878/apt-get-error-when-upgrading-mysql-from-running-out-of-room
<Micke2> dpkg -r --force-depends mysql-server-5.5 fixade biffen! Stort tack Barre!!
<Barre> skönt Micke2 att det löste sig, men inte var det jag :) Det gjorde du själv
<Micke2> En install efter det då förstås.
<Micke2> Tack ändå!
<Micke2> Googlade lite själv men tydligen på fel saker för jag hittade inte det.
<Barre> Det är nackdelen med att köra på svenska, du kan ändra tillälligt genom att exportera LANG till engelska när du stöter på problem och få det engelska felmeddelandet, lättare att söka på internet då
<Micke2> Tack för tipset om att exportera LANGUAGE (LANG räckte inte).
<Barre> ahh..
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-29
<K350> Är phill vaken?
<K350> Inget som bygt Nigel Perrys unstuffit för ubuntu
<K350> nvm de tlöste sig med macutils
<Barre> har en mp4 fil (QuickTime), kan spela upp den och få bild med VLC, men ljudet fungerar inte.. förslag på codec som saknas?
<Mathisen> se till att du använder ALSA Barre
<Mathisen> Preferences >> Output Module >>  ALSA
<Barre> Nehepp.. fungerar inte :)
<Amoz> Barre, avconv -i file.mp4, vad säger den om ljudströmmen?
<Hund> Barre: Testa rm *.mp4
<sysop-rick> Tjena! tänkte fråga om någon vet ifall dessa minnen fungerar i en Hp Microserver N54L
<sysop-rick> CMX8GX3M1A1333C9
<sysop-rick> 2x8GB
<sysop-rick> http://homeservershow.com/forums/index.php?/topic/5298-new-n54l/
<sysop-rick> Har den tråden som underlag, men tror de syftar på N40L
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-30
<maxjezy> Hallåj!
<maxjezy> vilken font storlek kör ni på irc?
<maxjezy> och storlek på skärm?
<maxjezy> samt upplösning ?
<maxjezy> samt, hur långt ifrån är ögonen från skärmytan?
<maxjezy> 1 meter och 60 cm ifrån skärmen, 32 " skärm 1600x900 upplösning på en full HD skärm
<maxjezy> kör Tahoma som font
<maxjezy> storlek 28.
<NeverW8> Nattens konversationer är lite mer levande än dagarna :P
<NeverW8> Morsning korsning iaf, äntligen fredag säg
<Barre> Amoz: gav upp, kollade på en Windows-maskin istället
<Amoz> Barre, är förvånad att inte VLC klarade av det, jag trodde den hade allt "inbyggt"
<Barre> Amoz: lite så reagerade jag också, började med att maila han som skapat videon och sa att de glömt att ha en berättarröst för att jag var övertygad om att VLC inte strulade :)
<Mathisen> inget fel på vlc
<Mathisen> funkar bra till  det mesta
<Mathisen> Barre, om du fortfarande har problem med mp4/quicktime så är det troligen med ALSA/Pulse att göra
<Mathisen> ljudet alltså
<Amoz> Jag hoppas Barre kollade en sån trivial sak först :P
<Barre> mm.. testade det,
<Mathisen> Barre, testa > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mathisen> kolla också igen på ljud inställningarna hade samma fel för en tid sen då ändra jag bara till ALSA så funka de
<Amoz> Mathisen, om det rörde sig om att allt ljud var borta så hade jag hållit med dig, men varför skulle ALSA ha med saken å göra om det bara är ett visst program som inte ger ljud?
<Mathisen> Amoz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/751265
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 751265 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio distorts VLC audio" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mathisen> dock gammal men ända
<Mathisen> ska finnaas någon bug till om jag minns rätt..
<Amoz> Mathisen, distortion ger ljud, dåligt ljud, men fortfarande ljud.
<Mathisen> jo jag förstår nog det
<Mathisen> i vilket fall som helst har många haft problem med det googla bara så ser du själv
<Mathisen> just med vlc
<Mathisen> t.ex http://askubuntu.com/questions/216370/vlc-media-player-sound-problems-in-12-10
<Amoz> Mathisen, distortion även där
<Mathisen> Amoz, vart vill du komma ?
<Mathisen> har haft samma fel själv, försöker bara komma med lite förslag här..
<Mathisen> Amoz, om du har en bättre ide Soot
<Mathisen> shoot
<Amoz> symptomen var att VLC var helt tyst, du har visat en massa buggar som ger distortat ljud
<Amoz> problemet är ju redan löst nu så det är ju ingen stor idé, men jag hade fortfarande kikat codec-vägen först :)
<Barre> Mathisen: de är redan installerade
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-31
<hume> hej... jag har en växlingspartition som tydligen inte är aktiv - hur gör jag för att den ska användas? jag sätter den som aktiv med gparted, men när jag startar om datorn är den fortfarande inte aktiv
<Hund> Har vi en optiker här?
<Barre> vill du ha en optiker här enbart för syns skull=
<Barre> ?
<bamsefar> :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-01
<Hund> Barre: Haha
<Guest10028> hur kan jag logga in på freenod och registrera?
<Guest10028> hur kan jag logga in på freenod och registrera?
<Guest10028> hur kan jag logga in på freenod och registrera mig?
<Guest10028> någonting med msg eller?
<andol> Guest10028: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sysop-rick> http://hastebin.com/otuwaxaquh.hs hur kan jag på enklast möjligast vis spara stdout till en variabel på rad 10 och på rad 14 "kalla" / skicka den variabeln i ett email till en användare?
<sysop-rick> i skrivande stund får jag följande värde, text som står inom " " på rad 14 :/
<andol> sysop-rick: Varför gör du en ny web_page.read() på rad 14, istället för att återanvända variablen myip från rad 9?
<sysop-rick> andol: aah sant
<andol> Sen skulle jag väl bygga upp meddelande något i stil med följande
<andol> msg = 'Your IP is {}'.format(myip)
<andol> Sen kan du använda variablen msg både att göra en print på och att sen bifoga i mailet.
<sysop-rick> andol: ska det se ut nått i stil med msg  = "Your IP is " + myip
<sysop-rick> andol: snyggt ska prova den omedelbart
<sysop-rick> andol: riktigt tjusigt
<andol> Bitte
<sysop-rick> andol: ska se om man kan göra en subject också, i skrivande stund är det tomt där :P
<sysop-rick> kanske ngt i stil med msg['Subject'] = 'Hello!'
<andol> Nu har jag iofs aldrig använt smtplib, men nu känns det som att du blandar datatyper rätt hej vilt.
<sysop-rick> andol: jo, hålelr på nu lite trial o error
<sysop-rick> andol: borde inte msg['Subject']='What ever you Want'
<sysop-rick> funka tkr man?
<sysop-rick> om man kör den innan msg = 'Your IP is {}'.format(myip)
<andol> sysop-rick: Är det här mest ett privat fulhack, eller ska det göra något riktigt? Ifall det rör sig om det senare så skulle jag föreslå att du uppmärksammar notisen längst ner på https://docs.python.org/2/library/smtplib.html
<andol> In general, you will want to use the email package’s features to construct an email message, which you can then convert to a string and send via sendmail();
<sysop-rick> andol: det är förstnämnda :-) ska kika där tack
<andol> Om jag läser dokumentationen rätt så förväntar sig sendmail() att msg ska vara en sträng, som dock inte enbart behöver innehåll mailet meddelanden, utan även kan innehålla mailheaders, såsom ämnesrad.
<andol> https://docs.python.org/2/library/email-examples.html#email-examples innehåller iofs kod som msg['Subject']. Då är dock inte msg en textsträng, utan ett MIMEText-objekt. När det sen ska till att användas i sendmail-funktionen så görs det där en msg.as_string(), vilket torde spotta ur sig en textsträng ur objektet.
<sysop-rick> andol: japp den spottar dock ur sig Traceback (most recent call last):
<sysop-rick>   File "ip-autoupdater.py", line 31, in <module>
<sysop-rick>     server.sendmail(fromaddr, toaddrs, msg.as_string())
<sysop-rick> AttributeError: 'str' object has no attribute 'as_string'
<sysop-rick> rad 31 > server.sendmail(fromaddr, toaddrs, msg.as_string())
<andol> Hur har du byggt upp msg då? Ny paste?
<andol> Sen ut som att msg fortfarande är en vanlig textsträng.
<sysop-rick> andol: http://pasted.co/939c12df
<sysop-rick> andol: andol precis har inte ändrat ditt trick där med msg  =
<sysop-rick> andol: kan inte hävda att jag är nå vidare på py försöker tänka för mkt i "bash banor"
<andol> Ahh, nu ser jag vad du har gjort för fel :)
<andol> Först skapar du msg som ett MIMEText-objekt, och sen skriver du över det helt som ett sträng-objekt
<andol> Där har vi det konceptuella felet
<andol> Sen är jag lite osäker på varför du gör "from email.MIMEText import MIMEText
<sysop-rick> andol: tycker du jag borde skriva import MIMEText redan i början när jag importerar bl.a smtplib?
<andol> istället för "from email.mime.text import MIMEText", hur de objekten förhåller sig till varandra, eller ifall det bara gör sig om shortcuts
<andol> Blev lite konstigt med radbrytningen där. Undrade alltså hur du tänkte med "from email.MIMEText import MIMEText" vs. "from email.mime.text import MIMEText". Där det senare ju vart vad exemplet föreslår
<sysop-rick> ok, så uppercase/lowercase har stor påverkan?
<sysop-rick> ska koka lite kaffe här, måste hålla fokus för att förstå mig på python :)
<sysop-rick> ursäkta om jag upplevs dålig på de språket
<andol> Hursom tolkar jag det som att du vill bygga upp MIMEText-objektet enligt följande: http://hastebin.com/etexakevaw.vhdl
<andol> I övrigt så är det ju det här ett relativt trivialt bash-skript att koda ihop, ifall du känner dig bekvämare mer det.
<andol> Å andra sidan så är det ju aldrig fel att lära sig lite mera Python.
 * andol försöker mest vara hjälpsam, utan att skriva ihop hela skriptet åt sysop-rick.
<sysop-rick> andol: jag förstår, häng kvar lite =)
<sysop-rick> andol: precis du förstå rätt hur jag tänkte bygga upp MIMEText-objektet där
<sysop-rick> andol: bör jag skippa msg=MIMEMultipart() och ersätta med msg=MIMEText
<sysop-rick> ()*
<sysop-rick> andol: hmm takes atleast 2 arguments one given
<andol> Jo, tror MIMEText är mer rätt i ditt läge än vad MIMEMultipart är.
<Krawlezt> Hej!
<Krawlezt> Pysslade med Linux för ett par år sedan och hittade glädjen ganska snabbt och tänkte försöka hitta tillbaka igen efter dessa år men är kluven till vad jag ska välja! Vad kör ni för distro och varför? :)
<andol> Krawlezt: Tja, eftersom det här är #ubuntu-se, vad förväntar du dig för svar annat än Ubuntu? :-)
<Krawlezt> Haha! Tvekar dock på att alla kör det ;)
<Krawlezt> Sist hade jag (K)Ubuntu 12.04 så mycket har ändrats :D
<Krawlezt> Finns fortfarande Unity(?) kvar? Minns att jag inte tyckte om det utan var mer för gnome classic.
<cowbacon> Krawlezt: jag gillade inte heller unity i de tidigare versionera. men nu när det mognat är det helt ok
<cowbacon> kör bara vanilla ubuntu på alla mina maskiner
<cowbacon> annars har du alltid fedora, som kör gnome 3 i default spinnen. den är mer bleeding edge än ubuntu om du gillar det
<cowbacon> tar en timme eller två att vänja sig vid gnome/unity men efter det är det ganska mysit :)
<Krawlezt> cowbacon: Aha okej! Ja kan nog vara så, tror ändå det mesta kommer bli "helt nytt" för mig då det var ett par år sedan :)
<Krawlezt> Ser på distrowatch att Ubuntu har massor utav olika Ubuntus? Ubuntu MATE/Gnome etc etc
<cowbacon> yep, olika DEs, xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, gnome, och mate typ
<cowbacon> ta ner alla distrona, installera i en VM och känn efter vilken du gillar
<andol> Ähh, samma dist ju, som mest skiljer sig vilken skrivbordsmiljö och vilka paket drar in som default.
<cowbacon> gillade du gamla ubuntu innan unity, så kan MATE vara nåt för dig, ser ut som gnome 2
<Krawlezt> Aha okej men kan jag ta vanliga Ubuntu och få KDE/Gnome classic eller är det lika bra att ta Kubuntu eller MATE direkt?
<cowbacon> det kan du. bara att apt-get:a ner paketen efter installation
<cowbacon> och välja den DEn vid inloggningsrutan
<Krawlezt> Aha okej! :)
<cowbacon> Krawlezt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162516/switching-window-manager-desktop-environments
<cowbacon> visar hur du gör
<huttan> Krawlezt: osx =)
<Krawlezt> Tror faktiskt det blir Debian den här gången!
<cowbacon> alltid skoj att testa nya distar :>
<Krawlezt> Ja exakt! Kan installera alla windowmangers i Debian installationen och välja när jag logga in så ska köra på Debian :)
<cowbacon> go for it. debian är nice. stabilt och stadig distro
<Krawlezt> Ja :) Funderar vad jag ska pyssla med i Linux då jag redan har en dator jag spelar på
<cowbacon> börja programmera kanske?
<cowbacon> alltid skoj att sätta upp en dev-miljö
<Krawlezt> Ja blir väl något sånt! Kommer väl ta en stund att få allt som jag vill dock :)
<cowbacon> ett annat projekt kan vara att strunta i DE och bara köra WM
<cowbacon> och sätta upp allt så som du vill ha det
<Krawlezt> Det är fantasin som sätter gränserna :)
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet om det finns fler svenska kanaler här på Freenode?
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-31
<Barre> Mathisen: linux-magazin har en bra artikel om data-rescue, använd smartmontools för att monitorera ssd hälsan. http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Features/Data-Rescue
<andol> HeMan: ^^ Är det verkligen okej att folk läser andra tidningar än LWN? :)
<Barre> andol: HeMan ringde mig och sa att det var ok
<andol> Barre: Jomendåså
<HeMan> andol: det Barre sa
<HeMan> andol: så länge läsandet av de andra tidningarna inte på något sätt påverkar läsandet av LWN negativt så får man läsa dom
<andol> HeMan: Klokt tänkt.
<Mathisen> den va kanske 3 år gammal.. samma hände med förra den va 2 år lite över
<Spookan> Mathisen: Ok, vilket märke på disken?
<Mathisen> Kingston hyperX
<Mathisen> tänker köpa någon ur Pro serien senare idag.. tänker att de lever lite längre i alla fall
<Spookan> Ok, själv har jag en samsung, får se hur länge den håller..
<Mathisen> är själv bara glad att jag hade backup på det viktiga..
<Mathisen> och nu funderar ja starkt på att köpa 2 stycken ssd för raid.. men vet inte om det värt det
<Mathisen> det är bättre med en gammal disk i alla fall man vet när den börjar ge upp så man hinner flytta över info
<Barre> Mathisen: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | egrep "Perc_Rated_Life_Used | Wear_Leveling_Count"
<Barre> Nafallo: tjena, det var inte igår
<Nafallo> hejsan :-)
<Nafallo> nu ska jag bara hitta min cloak igen också ;-)
<Mathisen> Barre, bra att veta.
<Nafallo> Barre: var är yeager? ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: ingen aaaaaning, år sen jag såg honom här
<Nafallo> låter som mig ;-)
<Barre> mmm
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-02
<gkeen> Finns det RBL-listor för svensk spam?
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-03
<Pingvinen> Hej! Någon här, som har koll på hur det funkar att lägga in ubuntu i mobiler?
<Pingvinen> några mobiler jag hade i åtanke är honor 8, nexus 5x och samsung galaxy s2, zte blade 3, samsung galaxy gio...
<Pingvinen> samsung galazy s2 , zte blade 3, samsung galaxy gio har vi här hemma som mest ligger och skräpar pga att de inte får uppdateringar, speciellt pga säkerhetsuppdateringar.. Jag är inte speciellt insatt i hur det funkar med roms, rooting elller liknade eller vad det heter till androids, men testadade ett tag att använda ubuntu när min gamla dator inte fick säkerhetsuppdateringar ( hade då en dator med windows xp)
<Pingvinen> och gillade ubuntu.. kändes som dator gick snabbare plus att jag tänkte att det var bättr inregitet med ubuntu istället för windows.. så känner också det hade varit lite skönt om man kunde rensa ut google ur mobiler.. är mest inriktad på androis trots att jag är lite anti-google pga övervakning och så :)
<Zooklubba> känns nåt som Hund borde ha koll och vilja göra
<Pingvinen> zooklubba hej.. har inte du koll då ? :) du hänger väl endel på swedroid? :)
<Pingvinen> var ett tag sedan jag läste på swedroid, men tycker jag känner igen ditt namn :)
<Hund> Jag har ingen koll på Ubuntu mobile eller vad det heter. :P
<Hund> Jag kör AOSP-ROM utan Google på min Nexus 5X.
<Hund> Pingvinen: http://get.cm/?device=i9100
<Pingvinen> hund tjenare :) En vän sa till mig att han hade pratat med en hund på ett ubuntu forum som hade koll :) kan man köra det du nämnde på de andra mobiler jag nämnde också?
<Hund> Jag hittade inga officiella byggen där. Men det kanske finns något på XDA.
<Hund> Och hej!
<Hund> Fast XDAs forum är sjukt bloat och rörigt. Så.. lycka till att hitta något där! :P
<Hund> Det är värre än Swedroids forum.
<Hund> Då är det illa.
<Pingvinen> klagar du på swedroid ;) är inte du en gamal moderator där ifrån :P
<Hund> Det verkar dött till dom andra telefonerna. Men det är väl om minnet inte sviker mig telefoner från det lägre segmentet?
<Hund> Jag var forumadmin till och med. :)
<Hund> Att jag inte gillade Xenforo som dom gick över till är ingen hemlig och det var jag noga med att dom visste också. ;)
<Hund> hemlighet*
<Pingvinen> zte blade 3, samsung galaxy gio är budgets mobiler som har några mobiler på nacken :) s2 var ju ingen budget, men även del har några år på nacken :)
<Pingvinen> xenforo? vad är det? :)
<Zooklubba> Pingvinen jag har tyvärr inte det blekaste.
<Hund> Mjo och det kan faktiskt löna sig lite att kosta på en telefon. Ta S2 som exmpel, CyanogenMod supportar den efter 5 år. :P
<Hund> Forummjukvaran.
<Pingvinen> zoeklubba ok :) trodde först Xenforo var en medlem :) man antar det är något teknisk :)
<Pingvinen> ok :)
<Hund> Propritiär mjukvara dessutom.
<Hund> Som kostar pengar.
<Hund> Smetfull med JavaScript och annat skit.
<Hund> När det finns andra alternativ baserad på öppen källkod och som är minst lika bra eller bättre.
<Pingvinen> ok :) är inte teknisk, men är det något dåligt hur ett säkerhetsperskpektiv.. alltyså xenforo?
<Pingvinen> jo s2 verkar ju hänga med på så sätt :)
<Zooklubba> har du slutat hund? *en som inte använt forumet så mycket på ett tag*
<Pingvinen> är nog sämre för bladen och gion
<Zooklubba> jag lekte lite med xenforo som admin, långt från intuitivt imo
<Pingvinen> zooklubba och hund hur tror ni supporten blir för honor 8? hur är huawei/honors mobiler när det gäller cyanmod och liknade?
<Hund> Pingvinen: Inte nödvändigtvis. Men jag skulle inte lita vidare mycket på det ändå med alla JavaScrip.
<Pingvinen> kan köpa honor 8 av min vän för 2500 kr, men är osäker på hur honor själva kommer supporta mobilen
<Hund> Zooklubba: I våras kanske?
<Pingvinen> hund ok
<Hund> Pingvinen: Jag har ingen koll på Android idag.
<Zooklubba> har kass koll på huawei. en liten fingerpekare är väl hur de har gett support till andra telefoner tidigare.
<Pingvinen> ok
<Hund> Jag tycker att Android har gått åt fel håll.
<Zooklubba> försöker sätta in mig i det iom jag har ett nytt jobb.
<Hund> Så jag hoppas att min Nexus 5X håller tills det kommer en vettig telefon som kan köra Linux.
<Pingvinen> på vilket sätt hund har det gått åt fel väg?
<Hund> Google är mer som Apple än Apple själva är Apple snart.
<Zooklubba> Hund men alla riktlinjer som google har släppt kring design osv. <3
<Hund> Zooklubba: Android är snyggt. :)
<Zooklubba> och hysch, bidra inte till att jag kan få sparken
<Hund> Men det är lika fritt som Ios snart.
<Pingvinen> honor själva påstår att de ska försöka supporta i 2 år.. har läst minst 2 år men på visa ställen har jag läst upp till 2 år.. så det kan ju innebär då 1 dag
<Hund> Zooklubba: Va? :P
<Pingvinen> mena du inte ofritt? :)
<Hund> Pingvinen: Sarkasm kallas det. ;)
<Zooklubba> Hund har heltidsjobb som kod-apa för android
<Hund> Zooklubba: Stackars dig.
<Pingvinen> sarkasm.. det känner jag ite till.. vad är det? ;)
<Pingvinen> fan att pixel mobiler landade så högt i pris.. de är säkert bra, men känns inte så mycket mobil för pengarna
<Hund> Det är en av grejerna som får Google att kännas mer som Apple.
<Hund> Prissättningen är ju löjlig.
<Zooklubba> Hund bättre än att inte ha något jobb. Fan sjukskriven och arbetslös i två år.
<Zooklubba> Iofs är kroppen inte helt hundra än. men om ett par månader så
<Pingvinen> fan har jag har lite ångest... har möjligthet av 2 vänner att köpa mobiler.. båda är helt nya.. nexus 5x 32 gb för 2500 kr eller en honor 8 32 gb för 2500 kr...
<Hund> Pingvinen: Nexus kommer ju garanterat få längre stöd om det är viktigt för dig.
<Zooklubba> ^^tänkte jag med på
<Pingvinen> zooklubba sj också arbetslös men mer pga mental ohälsa,, är jakligt trist
<Hund> Zooklubba: Grattis till tillfrisknandet! Om man säger så?
<Pingvinen> hund tänker du när det gäller android uppdateringar/säkerhets uppdateringar eller syftade du på cyanmod?
<Hund> Pingvinen: Tredjepart.
<Zooklubba> jag vet inte vad man säger. Men i år accepterade jag iaf "grattis på födelsedagen". Något jag inte gjort tidigare. För varför säger man grattis till folk på födelsedagen. Är ju "grattis till att du överlevde ett år till"?
<Zooklubba> hoho
<Hund> Var glad att du har folk som säger något i överhuvudtaget! :D
<Zooklubba> Var väl 2-3 år sedan jag lekte och kompilerade aosp själv. Redan då var det massa jäkla licenser man var tvungen att godkänna. Syftar du på att google är onda eller typ qualcomm är svin Hund. Kring öppenheten
<Hund> Lite båda. :)
<Zooklubba> bah Hund, majoriteten är ju via facebook :P.
<Hund> :D
<Pingvinen> ah. jo med nexus vet man ju vad man får.. honor 8 är ju ett osäkertkort på den punkten..
<Hund> Jag har inte Facebook.
<Hund> Pingvinen: Jag hade kört på Nexus. Och det säger jag utan att veta ett skit om hårdvaran i Honor. :P
<Zooklubba> jag har hellre några ytliga vänner och det än att folk inte kommer att ringa eller smsa mig om jag slutar använda fb.
<Zooklubba> plus att jag inte gillar samtal generellt.
<Pingvinen> samma här har inte heller facebook.. fan mina väner kollar varje gång på min som om jag 'r ett ufo när jag säger att jag inte har facebook :P
<Hund> Zooklubba: Är du introvert som mig? :P
<Hund> Pingvinen: haha
<Zooklubba> jupp
<Zooklubba> kommer väl från farsan. Har inte pratat i telefon med han på 5-10 år eller nåt galet. Så ringde han när jag blev sjuk. Var mer tystnad i det samtalet än ord. Ingen vet vad man ska säga.
<Zooklubba> det var fan skumt
<Pingvinen> använder inte facebook dels pga integritet/privar livet, men känner fan att jag inte alltid orkar bli nåd :) ibland lämnar jag mobilen hemma med och går i skogen 2 timmar.. då klagar mina väner med :)
<Hund> Zooklubba: Ah
<Hund> Pingvinen: Ah
<Zooklubba> Har det mest för messenger. Och lite internetkrigandes.
<Zooklubba> typ 2 poster per år eller nån skit.
<Pingvinen> annars ni gamla android-rävar ;) hur stor sig android när det gäller säkerhetsdelen idag? Kan man köpa valfri android idag och ha den 3-4 år utan att känna att det är en stor säkerhetsrisk?
<Hund> Pingvinen: lol, hell no.
<Hund> Livslängden är 2 år max.
<Hund> Om du inte vänder dig till tredjepartskockarna.
<Pingvinen> jag är inte direkt teknisk av mig så vill bäst bara köra mobilen från sitt ursprungsläge, utan roms och root och så :) bryr mig mest om säkerheten och integritet
<Hund> Men vänta.
<Pingvinen> jo men 2 år avser du väl säkerhetsuppdateringar? en android är väl inte osäker bara för att den inte får säkerhetsuppdateringar?
<Hund> Inte nödvändigtvis, men om någon hittar något är du potentiellt körd.
<Hund> Men dom har en S2 har ju också..
<Hund> http://www.replicant.us/
<Hund> En fork av Android.
<Zooklubba> Kommer du inte ha sönder den långt innan 3-4 år av ren otur? Livslängden på uppdateringar är väl 18 mnd eller nån jävla skit? Vet inte hur det ser ut med bygga eget via AOSP för Nexus eller om Google släpper builds själva som du kan installera på interwebben
<Zooklubba> Men Hund och Pingvinen, internetkriga e kul
<Hund> Zooklubba: lol :P
<Pingvinen> zooklubba jag är väldigt försiktig med mina mobiler.. skulle ju vara om mobilens batteri blir utsliten och det blir för dyrt för att byta ut batteriet
<Pingvinen> Hund hur många år tror du s2 och nexus kan få support via cyanmod?
<Hund> Pingvinen: S2 är nog på väg att dö ut, men jag hade lätt kört med Replicant på den istället. Och om S2 fått hänga med i över 5 år hos CM, lär ju Nexus 5X få göra det med skulle jag tro.
<Pingvinen> hund och pingvin ursäkta om jag skriver rörigt.. som inget inatt så ursäkta om jag hänger med dåligt.. har fan inte ens fått i mitt dagliga tee  än :)
<Pingvinen> replicant?
<Hund> Fork av Android.
<Hund> Baserad helt på fri mjukvara.
<Hund> Projektet har fått tummen upp från FSF också.
<Pingvinen> du pratar  med en oteknisk idiot ;) vad innebär fork av android?
<Pingvinen> ok
<Hund> Man kopierar källkoden och gör en egen version av Android.
<Pingvinen> ok
<Hund> CyanogeMod är ju baserad på Android.
<Hund> Replicant går sin egna väg.
<Hund> Och eftersom S2 kan köras utan binary blobs så stöds den av Replicant.
<Hund> Vilket ingen nyare telefon gör tyvärr.
<Pingvinen> replicant.. säkrar och bättre inregritet än cyanmod?
<Hund> Japp
<Pingvinen> binary blobs?
<Hund> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_blob
<Pingvinen> kan inte nexus köras utan binary blobs?
<Pingvinen> ok
<Hund> Nope.
<Pingvinen> hur vet man vilka mobiler som kan ha replicant?
<Pingvinen> funkar replicant med gio och blade 3 tex?
<Pingvinen> de är ju gamla men kanske bara gäller vissa mobil modeller?
<Hund> http://www.replicant.us/supported-devices.php
<Pingvinen> hund kör du själv replicant?
<Pingvinen> ok tack
<Zooklubba> Batteriet borde nog bli skitkasst efter 3-4 år
<Hund> Nä, det finns inga nyare telefoner som kan köras utan binary blobs.
<Pingvinen> jo men gio och blade är ju inte direkt nya ;)
<Pingvinen> kollade länken nu.. var inte många mobiler
<Pingvinen> hund sorry om jag skiftar mycket i vad vi pratar om, blir lätt så när man inte har sivit något och det är massa tankatr i huvudt ;) läste på swedroid att nexus 5x laddareb som följde med nexusen är dålig och skadar enheten.. stämmer det?
<Pingvinen> Hund http://www.swedroid.se/forum/threads/laddare-till-nexus-5x-och-6p-aer-farliga.135418/
<Pingvinen> tydligen så var det kanske inte så farligt som jag fick för mig, berodde på om man använde laddaren på fel sätt.
<Hund> Pingvinen: Inte hört något om det.
<Hund> Men däremot så har min gått sönder.
<Hund> Eller ja, den fungerar, men det ser ut som att du försökt dra en bil med den typ.
<Hund> Så jag överväger att köpa ny laddare, men jag är så snål. :D
<Pingvinen> ok :) om man skaffar nexus 5x.. har du tips på en godkänd nexus 5x laddare?
<Hund> Den som följer med.
<Pingvinen> annars är batteritiden så dålig, som man läst om nexus 5x?
<Hund> Förutsatt att den inte går sönder. :P
<Hund> wat
<Pingvinen> ok :) men om den gör det.. ska man beställa direkt från google store då typ? :)
<Pingvinen> ja jag har läst av folk att de klahgar på batteritiden.. stämmer det inte ? :)
<Hund> http://www.swedroid.se/forum/threads/batteritid-sot-samt-tips-tricks-nexus-5x.127547/threads/batteritid-sot-samt-tips-tricks-nexus-5x.127547/page-4#post-1936279
<Hund> Jag kan ju inte tala för alla dock.
<Pingvinen> är det enda negativa jag  har fått intryck av 5x som jag på.. ja och att det inte finns utbyttbatteri och minneskort men det är ju en trend som blir vanligare
<Pingvinen> ok
<Pingvinen> annars finns det annat dåligt utöver att laddaren har gått sönder?
<Pingvinen> skulle nexus 5x få smart funktioner via fingerläsaren?
<Hund> Och ja, jag hade köpte laddare via Google efter allt skit med tredjepartsladdarna.
<Hund> Loggan i bak flagnar.
<Hund> Jag köpte skal för att slippa känna det.
<Pingvinen> som honor 8 har? det är lite det som lockar med honor 8 nämligen.. så får nexus 5x det via android 7.1 så påverkar ju det mitt val
<Pingvinen> ok
<Hund> Det har pratats om det.
<Pingvinen> dläste det här: http://www.swedroid.se/google-overvager-att-ge-nexus-6p-och-5x-stod-gester-fingeravtryckslasaren/
<Pingvinen> men uppfattade inte om det var som på honor 8, så tack för klargörandet.. får säga att nxus 5x börjar loooka lite mer än honor 8 :) är ju med att honor 8 går på 4500 kr i normala fall och att man kan få köpa den för 2500 kr :)
<Zooklubba> Båda mina 2 OP (1 och 2) ladd-kablar har dött.
<Pingvinen> Zooklubba och Hund har ni koll hur ppk räknas ut? http://androidenheter.se/topplistor
<Pingvinen> går man helt efter billigast på prisjakt, eller tar man hänsyn till hur seriösa företagen är på prisjakt?
<Hund> Ingen aning.
<Pingvinen> om man tittar här så verkar honor 8 en del kraftfullare, men visst Hund så kan väl nexus 5x känns lika snabb/rapp vid vardagligt användade pga dessa rena mjukvara?
<Pingvinen> http://androidenheter.se/jamfor?huawei-honor-8@lg-nexus-5x
<Pingvinen> honor 8 har ju inte så mycket bloatwar, men dess skinn eller vad man kallar det är väl rätt så krävande.. honor 8 har 4 gb ram och nexus 5x har 2 gb.. men nexus 5x kan kanske tillomed uppfattas snabbare?
<Pingvinen> fan dagens i-landsproblem det här,men beslutet ger mig ångest
<Pingvinen> jag spelar ju liksom inga krävande spel, så nexus 5x borde ju duga idag.. men tror du den hänger med 4 år typ pga ram-minnet alltså.
<Pingvinen> ?
<Pingvinen> Hund kräver cyanmod mer av systemet?
<Pingvinen> allså kräver mer ram?
<Hund> Nä
<Hund> Det ska det inte göra.
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-04
<Mathisen> 55 minuter kvar till helg :) det känns bra
<Hund> :D
<Barre> nu så är det helg \o/
<Spookan> Skål!
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-05
 * Hund sörplar på sitt kaffe
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-06
<K350> hur anväder jag grep för att exkludera filtyper eller namn i en sökning?
<zteam> Hej!
<zteam> Nån mer än jag som har problem med att få Nvidia-drivrutinen att fungera med Ubuntu 16.10?, får helt sjuka fördröjningar när jag försöker logga in i Ubuntu, får den inte att lira med senaste kernel heller :-&
<zteam> har provat graphics-driver ppa också, men får det inte att fungera med den heller :-/
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-30
<Zooklubba> lägg ägg Hund
<Hund> Zooklubba: Nästan så att jag borde det efter alla ägg jag äter.
<HeMan> Hund: det är ju inte riktigt så det funkar
<HeMan> Hund: hönor äter ju inte ägg för att lägga ägg... :)
<Hund> HeMan: Du vet ju uppenbarligen inte vad du pratar om. Du tror att hönorna bara trollar fram ägg från parallella universum eller? ;P
<HeMan> Hund: *poff* Ut kommer ett ägg!
<Hund> :D
<coffe> Barre,  kör du kubernetes ?
<Barre> coffe: inte än, skall migrera över till det
<coffe> Barre,  Ok, då vet du inte vad som är bästa lösningen för users / passwords
 * andol pekar coffe i riktning mot https://kubernetes.io/docs/admin/authorization/rbac/
<coffe> andol,  jag läser den.  dock så saknar jag lite exempel. :)
<andol> coffe: Jo, tyvärr utgår väldigt mycket dokumentation och exempel kring Kuberenetes utifrån att man kör defaultläget --authorization-mode=AlwaysAllow. Det vill säga att man har autentisering men inte auktorisering.
<andol> Just att sätta mig in i RBAC-mode är förövrigt precis vad jag har på todo-listan den här veckan.
<coffe> andol,  problemet är jag inte kommer åt UI
<coffe> jag har en ny installation av senaste.
<andol> Osäker, exponseras /ui utåt som default? I den omfattning jag har klickat runt där så har jag använt mig utav kubeproxy.
<coffe> den vill ha någon form av auth .. och  då de nya auth systemet kom i 1.7 så verkar det vara lite bra guider ute om hur göra .
<HeMan> ooh! Man verkar kunna ha en ldap-server för autenticering i kubernetes!
<coffe> ja, det ska stödja AD med om man skulle önska det
<HeMan> FreeIPA!
<Laban> Gratis pale ale?
<HeMan> Jag skrev en dehydrated-plugin för att använda dns_01 på FreeIPA i helgen
<HeMan> Blev riktigt smidigt
<HeMan> Men jag hittade att Ansible har stöd för att uppdatera dnsrecord i ipan
<HeMan> SÃ¥ klart inte TXT-records
<HeMan> så det får bli en Ansible-patch med
<coffe> Andol ser fram mot att du  löst det så kanske man kan få lite hjälp
<andol> coffe: Ähh, handlar inte så mycket om att "lösa det" som att förstår det tillräckligt mycket för att kunna åstadakomma det man vill åstadkomma.
<coffe> andol,  :)  typ så ,  sitter här å känner mig extremt korkad =)
<andol> Blir lätt så med Kubernetes!
<andol> Å ena sidan får mycket mycket bra gratis med Kuberentes. Samtidigt har man en helt bunt nya okända abstraktionslager att förhålla sig till.
<coffe> andol,  ja . skulle vara trevligt få tag i UI å kunna visa cheferrna,
<Barre> coffe: det bästa UI är kubectl
<andol> Hmm, kan iofs ha vart så att jag missförstod din initiala fråga, gällande hur långt du har kommit.
<andol> coffe: Har du koll på den admin-principial som torde ha skapats när du satte upp klustret? Den du (via kubectl) använder för att kommunicera med api:et?
<coffe> andol,   Nej det har jag inte ..  kom från kubemini . så jag kände inte till det.  minns inte ens en skapades .
<andol> Som default förväntar sig kubectl att finna nödvändigt config (såsom address till api-servern, principial, etc) under ~/.kube/config, alternativt under den sökväg miljövariablen KUBECONFIG pekar på.
<andol> I bästa fall har du en ~/.kube/config på en utav master-noderna. Beror lite på vilken magi som vart involverad när du skapade klustret.
<andol> Borde hursom finnas någon referens till det i den Getting Started du använde dig utav.
<coffe> börjar misst'nka jag följde en guide för gammal version.
<coffe> andol det har jag .. i den finns en user. med ett certificat.
<coffe> client-certificate-data:  <--- dock fattar jag inte hur jag ska anv mig av detta för kunna nå ui
<andol> coffe: Börja med att se till så att du kan använda kubectl.
<coffe> andol,  ja det kan jag .. det är via  det jag startar proxy samt satte upp clustret
<coffe> andol,  från lokal maskin så kan jag köra det och lista  noder tex
<coffe> när jag kör proxy lokalt så kör den tydligen http inte https mot bakomliggande .
<andol> coffe: Ok, med "kubectl proxy" körandes så borde du komma åt ui:et via följande url redirect: http://localhost:8001/ui
<coffe> Error: 'malformed HTTP response "\x15\x03\x01\x00\x02\x02"'
<coffe> så den verkar köra https i backend .. för om jag curlar på master så säger den att repsonsen är https.. när jag köpra det via local proxy så säger den:  Error code: SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG
<andol> Ok, möjligt att det skiljer mellan olika k8s-versioner då.
<coffe> ja, något är det .. kan jag exponera den porten direkt på master kanske det skulle gå
<coffe> andol,   https://github.com/kubernetes/dashboard/wiki/Accessing-Dashboard---1.7.X-and-above där finns en lösning hur du ändrar proxy anropet till htpps
<coffe> Dock så  godkänner den inte den kubeconfig fil jag anv för kubectl , så får se om jag kan generera en token att anv
<coffe> andol,  vad kör du för pod nätverk ?
<andol> coffe: Har ett platt Azure Vnet.
<coffe> när man sätter upp cluster så ska man välja hanterar för pod networks .. det är nog där jag gör fel
<andol> Har inte satt upp mitt kluster helt på egen hand, utan mer semi-automatiserat med https://github.com/Azure/acs-engine
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-31
<coffe> Någon som har någon smidig lösning på hur bytaroot lösenord på en massa maskiner.. generera ett långt svårt och spara ner dessa till keepass ?
<Hund> coffe: Anlita en praktikant?
<Hund> :)
<andol> coffe: Har du access via ssh och sudo?
<coffe> andol,  ja
<andol> coffe: I sådant fall låter det som ett problem du kan lösa utan alltför många rader kod?
<coffe> andol,  de jag kommit fram till är att jag kan bygga en csv av de lösenorden jag gör och sedan importera in det i keepass2
<andol> Det vill säga, du har alltså löst automatisering för att genera och byta lösenord, och det som återstår är sista steg att prata med keepass2?
<coffe> andol,  japp
<andol> En snabb Google-sökning antyder att det finns libbar åtminstone för Perl, Python och Ruby.
<Hund> Jag har inte använt kpcli själv, men det kanske kan vara något?
<coffe> andol,  har du länken kvar till python  ?
<andol> https://github.com/libkeepass/libkeepass, https://github.com/pschmitt/pykeepass
<coffe> tack andol
<Mathisen> God morgon
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-01
<look2> tjing tjong
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-02
<Hund> Pong
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-03
<Peyam> Hej. vad betyder ungdomskulla
<Zooklubba> får du nog ta i en annan kanal Peyam
<Zooklubba> Hund din gamla dromedar
<Peyam> Zooklubba, vet du inte vem jag är?
<Peyam> Har du inte hört talas om Farbror Peyam?
<Zooklubba> ja, ett troll?
<Hund> Zooklubba din unga kamel.
<Peyam> Zooklubba, please don't talk like this to me
<Peyam> Jag är en respekterad ubuntu användare med massor med insatser för linux communitin
<andol> *host*
<Peyam> nu vaknar alla till liv plötsligt
<Hund> andol: Satte du kaffet i halsen? ;)
<Zooklubba> <Peyam>	Jag är en trollig ubuntuanvändare med inga insatser för linuxcommunityn <- ftfy
<Zooklubba> notera ihopskrivningen. häh, häh
<Peyam> Zooklubba, please be quite
<Hund> Ja, Zooklubba, var nu ganska!
<Zooklubba> jag tycker ändå jag är lite fräck redan
<Zooklubba> ganska/lite/ungefär
<Zooklubba> Hund ninjad. jag skrev nåt om det först.
<Zooklubba> Du börjar bli lite långsam med dina reaktioner, trots ditt "mer effektiva sätt att skriva"
<andol> Hund: Bortsett ifrån att det inte vart kaffe, jo, närapå :)
<Hund> Zooklubba: Pfft. ;P
<Hund> andol: Haha! :D
<Zooklubba> andol är det inte lite för tidigt för flaskan
<andol> Zooklubba: Inte ifall man ska leva upp till idealbilden utav en grinig systemadministratör!
<Zooklubba> andol, jobbar du på mitt jobb? hörde att vår nya receptionist är lite rädd för vår sysadmin
<Zooklubba> det är väl jag med, till och från
<andol> Zooklubba: I och med att vi inte har någon receptionist, antagligen inte :)
<Zooklubba> inte ens deltid?
<Zooklubba> Säljarna hade lyckats med att bli stulna av både tlf och datorer under arbetsdag och arbetstid, så folk stressade fram en receptionist
<Zooklubba> 2 säljare, 2tlf och 2 mpbr. bra jobb, kan nog ha hänt på senaste halvdagen
<andol> Vi sitter i en renodlad kontorsbyggnad där det är rätt svårt att promenera in utav misstag ifall man inte har där att göra.
<Zooklubba> Folk har varit lite för snälla med att släppa in folk. Och de två spelade flipper i ett annat rum. Vettekatten hur tjuven i så fall blev insläppt.
<Zooklubba> Vi är inte ens betrodda att ha fönster som går att öppna.
<andol> Trist
<Zooklubba> men igår fick vi gardiner!!!11
<Hund> lol
<Peyam> Hej igen, Farbror Peyam här
<Peyam> Ställ era avancerade linux frågor till mig nu!
<Peyam> frågor som ni själva har fastnat på och behöver hjälp med
<Zooklubba> Peyam varför trollar folk fortfarande irc år 2017?
<Zooklubba> obs, seriös fråga
<Peyam> för de speglar dej
<Peyam> endast linuxrelaterade frågor tack!
<coffe> vilken är den bästa opensource ad lösningen  ?
<Mathisen> Peyam, du kan lösa mitt pulseaudio problem, min tv som är kopplad till HDMI börjar spraka/brusa som fan varje gång min dator vaknar måste alltid köra "pavucontrol" för att få bort de
<Peyam> coffe, Revive Adserver om Jag förstår dej rätt
<Mathisen> samt vad är commando för synclient för att få "tapping" på touchpadden att funka
<Peyam> men en fråga i taget Mathisen .
<Mathisen> heh :)
<Peyam> så din hdmi. det är bra fråga
<Zooklubba> Varför trollar folk linuxkanaler fortfarande år 2017
<coffe> Peyam,  AD som i active Directory
<Mathisen> coffe, Ldap ?
<coffe> Mathisen, ja det har den
<Peyam> coffe, kör apache
<coffe> Peyam,  vad är lämplig nivå på reserverade block på en ext4 partition ?
<Mathisen> coffe, vad mena du med bästa ad lösningen då ?
<Mathisen> vill du koppla dig till en ad eller hosta en ?
<coffe> Mathisen,  hosta en
<Peyam> coffe, vad menar du mer specifikt. jag förstår inte riktigt
<Mathisen> coffe, samba + Kerberos + Winbind
<Mathisen> allt du behöver
<coffe> Mathisen,  tack ,  dock var det pappa Peyam  kundskaper jag ville testa :)
<Peyam> ja va bra att du fick svar på dina frågor coffe .
<coffe> Mathisen,  är det den bästa lösningen ?  om man tittar på drift och att jobba med det ?    hur bra stödjer det att integrera i en forrest  etc ?
<Mathisen> coffe, aldrig använt/provat i störe skala. är nog windows maskiner jag har använt då.
<coffe> jag har fått uppfattningen att freeipa vore mer lämpligt
<Mathisen> ok, aldrig hör namnet freeipa heller. så 0 koll
<coffe> :)
<Peyam> Zooklubba, vad tkr du om sd?
<Hund> SD känns lite förlegat. Jag håller mig till 1080p och över.
<sptnx> ska linux AD va domainmaster måste man väl ha samba och openldap för användar/grupper/etc
<sptnx> sssd med om man kör ldap någon annanstans är localhost
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-04
<sptnx>                _
<sptnx>               / )
<sptnx>              / /
<sptnx>             / /
<sptnx>            / /
<sptnx>           / /
<sptnx>          / /
<sptnx>         / /
<sptnx>        / /
<sptnx>       / /
<sptnx>      / /
<sptnx>     / /
<sptnx>    / /
<sptnx>   / /
<sptnx>  / /_ 03:58:25 up 378 days, 15:30, 11 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<sptnx> (__)_)
